# Show Your HTPC (Pics Only)



## PeaceMaker

***PLEASE POST PICTURES ONLY***

*Official HTPC Picture Thread*

HTPC's are becoming more common with the innovation in technology lately and how mainstream flat panel TV's have become.

We don't have an HTPC build log, and I know more and more people are building them; so let's show off your hard work!

Rules
1) You *must post a picture* with your post.
2) Post your pictures and your system specs (including accessories).
3) Tell us what software your using and how you use it (OS, user interface, any other software)
4) Tell us why you love your HTPC! (optional







)

We will have a separate thread for discussion!

Enjoy!


----------



## AMG

My HTPC is really bad









2.4oGHz P4 + ATI HD3650 makes a perfect 1080p playback machine.

Specs -
Windows Vista
1GB RAM + 4GB ReadyBoost
2.4oGHz P4
ATI HIS HD3650 AGP
250GB HDD
Pioneer Blu-ray
Custom Computer Rack

Sorry, don't have a new camera yet. My Canon broke


----------



## stumped

Biostar 785g board
AMD 4600+
2x1GB Corsair Dominators 1066MHz (running at only 800MHz







)
1TB WD Green drive
200GB WD IDE Drive
Hauppauge HVR-2250 (for dual recording)
Oldie Beige Antec ATX case
350w super silent oldie psu (20 pin power connector, not the newer 24pin)
LG IDE DVD-RW w/ LightScribe

Win7 as the OS.


----------



## bumsoil

random PC chips board
3800+
2 gig kingston hyperX
60gig WD (uses network drive for storage)
ATI HD tv tuner
750watt cooler master psu
8400GS
cardboard box!


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok so sorry for the quality of the pics, Black doens't photograph to well lol.

Specs are as follows...

Running Vista Ultimate 32bit, with Media Browser and Power DVD for HDDVD/Blu-Ray Playback and I love it all, Media Browser is awesome once you get it setup right.

HEC K7 Case w/HEC 270W PSU
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 780G Motherboard w/HD3200 Video On Board
3GB of Kingston 667MHz Memory
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ @ 2.6Ghz Undervolted to 1.1v
LG HD-DVD/Blu Ray/DVD-RW Drive
Seagate 7200.10 250GB HDD
Linksys 54G Wireless Card
25 in 1 Media Reader

Toshiba 37CV510U 37" LCD TV
Yamaha RX-V730 Receiver
Energy Take 5+1's
Comcast Motorola DCX-3400 HD-DVR (Brand new 1080p/7.1 capable, mpeg4 capable, 1Ghz Tuners, and 250GB HDD vs 160GB in older Comcast DVR's)


----------



## sky

my htpc is on my sig


----------



## craigap

Updated later in the thread


----------



## Lilwheezy75

no pictures yet but i have the rig in my signature running windows 7

I utilize windows media center for my DvD, and movie files
My Movies plugin to catalogue
Movie Browser to easily browse my television series with multiple files (currently having trouble playing back)

This is hooked up to a 42" Panasonic 1080p plasma running along side an Xbox 360.

all controlled remotely from my laptop using LogmeIn and Mocha VNC lite from my iPhone.
w/ antec imon remote


----------



## alwaysAMD

New HTPC









E6300 @ Stock
2GB Supertalent DDR2-800
Seagate 250 GB
Still waiting on a new video card...

All this hooked up to a 60" Mitsubishi DLP


----------



## king_play334

post more pics! LOL. i wana build a HTPC for my new house (dad's buying another 50", and the current one is going in the basement.) so then i can download 1080p movies and watch on the new tv and the old tv is going to be used for xbox 360/watching tv/ etc.

just wana see what cases' look betterr.


----------



## Contagion

could someone exlain to me the purpose of an HTPC. i know it stands for Home Theater PC but i dont see the point of it.


----------



## Gunslash

here's my rig:
It's a Dell I got on a killer deal about 18 months ago.
If I remember correctly the price with a 24'' Dell Monitor was around $550 shipped (from Dell), so I jumped on it even though I didn't need the computer..

SPECS:
Q6600 Quad Core @ Stock Speeds
3GB Ram
Vista Media Edition
HD 2600XT ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102703 )
LG HDDVD/BluRay Drive

Audio is provided by the Video Card ( 5.1HD through HDMI) goes to TV, then to the Onkyo receiver. Was a bit of a hassle to get the audio working initially, but once I got it working, no problems whatsoever.

I had it sitting for a while, but just put it back online today, next step is to get a network drive methinks. Still has last year's drivers on it, but I don't really want to update since nothing's broken...
Is it worth upgrading the video card? It runs all my HD videos no problem...

Here's some pics, the last one is the entire setup


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here are the specs of my HTPC:

Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition @ 3.624GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro Cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 780G Motherboard
HD3200 onboard video card connected to TV via HDMI
Cooler Master 500W PSU
Samsung 4GB (4x1GB) DDR2-800
Western Digital 2x160GB SATA Hard Drives in RAID 0
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 RC Build 7100
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 4000
No TV tuner right now but that may change later
Viewsonic 26" LCD 720P HDTV

I use it to watch ripped movies and TV shows on a shared partition on my sig rig (it has the big hard drives) via Windows Media Center. It works pretty sweet and is so cool. Don't have to touch my DVDs again.









Pictures of it bellow:


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunslash* 
here's my rig:
It's a Dell I got on a killer deal about 18 months ago.
If I remember correctly the price with a 24'' Dell Monitor was around $550 shipped (from Dell), so I jumped on it even though I didn't need the computer..

SPECS:
Q6600 Quad Core @ Stock Speeds
3GB Ram
Vista Media Edition
HD 2600XT ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102703 )
LG HDDVD/BluRay Drive

Audio is provided by the Video Card ( 5.1HD through HDMI) goes to TV, then to the Onkyo receiver. Was a bit of a hassle to get the audio working initially, but once I got it working, no problems whatsoever.

I had it sitting for a while, but just put it back online today, next step is to get a network drive methinks. Still has last year's drivers on it, but I don't really want to update since nothing's broken...
Is it worth upgrading the video card? It runs all my HD videos no problem...

Here's some pics, the last one is the entire setup









And that would still be a stellar deal now, AWESOME.


----------



## R00ST3R

That's the case when I received it.









And that's where it sits until I get a cabinet built for it to sit on.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Here are the specs of my HTPC:

Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition @ 3.624GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro Cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 780G Motherboard
HD3200 onboard video card connected to TV via HDMI
Cooler Master 500W PSU
Samsung 4GB (4x1GB) DDR2-800
Western Digital 2x160GB SATA Hard Drives in RAID 0
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 RC Build 7100
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 4000
No TV tuner right now but that may change later
Viewsonic 26" LCD 720P HDTV

I use it to watch ripped movies and TV shows on a shared partition on my sig rig (it has the big hard drives) via Windows Media Center. It works pretty sweet and is so cool. Don't have to touch my DVDs again.









Pictures of it bellow:










I've never messed around with Media Center but can I ask how you are able to get the box shots of all your movies in the menu like that? Is that just a built in feature? I would love to have something like that.


----------



## AMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
could someone exlain to me the purpose of an HTPC. i know it stands for Home Theater PC but i dont see the point of it.

IMO, if just want to watch Blu-ray movies then just get a standalone player. On a HTPC you can play video games, browse the web, play ripped movies. HTPCs can be pretty cheap to put together, my P4 coupled with a ATI HD365o + DXVA plays 1080p fine.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 
IMO, if just want to watch Blu-ray movies then just get a standalone player. On a HTPC you can play video games, browse the web, play ripped movies. HTPCs can be pretty cheap to put together, my P4 coupled with a ATI HD365o + DXVA plays 1080p fine.









Hmmmm I'm Jealous of your P4, I got a AMD 3800+ kickin around that I have been trying to get 1080p working on for awhile now. I got a ATI 3450 and that doesn't do 1080p, I don't have any other cards to test out.

Anyways, My HTPC is in my sig. It is very poorly put together it was just spare parts to get it going and within the next month im going to downgrade the cpu and get a new mobo which will cut the noise/power/heat. I should be getting a 780 mobo and with that I won't need a video card.

I use Windows Vista ultimate, and i use mediabrowser, it gives that dvd cover art when browsing.

I have been thinking of switching to linux but its a pain and too much work for something that I am unsure of what I want.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I've never messed around with Media Center but can I ask how you are able to get the box shots of all your movies in the menu like that? Is that just a built in feature? I would love to have something like that.

if you think thats cool, check out media browser


----------



## That_guy3

Evga 680i Board
4gb of Gskill
E6600
2x WD 1tb
Wireless card. Ect ect 40" Sony bravia


----------



## Special_K

Zotac 9300 itx w\\ wifi (7dBi antenna)
q6600 at 3.0 stock intel heatsink with silverstone 80mm fan
2gb ram at 800mhz
9800gt greenpower 600->725 core / 900->1064 mem
460w 2u server psu
160gb seagate x2 Raid 0


----------



## p11ma

Cool case, K.


----------



## Special_K

Thank you, I started to make a build log, but they bore me so much to type up.







I have a couple pictures, but they aren't really much, just me gluing the motherboard standoffs to the inside of the case. I also took one of the dremel cutting, but yeah...boring.


----------



## AMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Hmmmm I'm Jealous of your P4, I got a AMD 3800+ kickin around that I have been trying to get 1080p working on for awhile now. I got a ATI 3450 and that doesn't do 1080p, I don't have any other cards to test out.

Anyways, My HTPC is in my sig. It is very poorly put together it was just spare parts to get it going and within the next month im going to downgrade the cpu and get a new mobo which will cut the noise/power/heat. I should be getting a 780 mobo and with that I won't need a video card.

I use Windows Vista ultimate, and i use mediabrowser, it gives that dvd cover art when browsing.

I have been thinking of switching to linux but its a pain and too much work for something that I am unsure of what I want.











That HD3450 should do 1080p fine, what software are you using? I think all ATI 3k cards have UVD+. I actually have a friend with a 2.oGHz P4 and a HD3450 maxing out 60% CPU usage when playing HD 1080p


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I've never messed around with Media Center but can I ask how you are able to get the box shots of all your movies in the menu like that? Is that just a built in feature? I would love to have something like that.

Unfortunately it's not automatic and it doesn't add metadata (info about each DVD, like plot, run time, and so on). To get Media Center to show the box art here's what you do. Locate the folder where the ripped files are located for the DVD you want to add the box art image to. In that folder copy the box art image (get it online) and rename the image file to *folder.jpg*. Then open up Media Center and it should show the box art now (sometimes you have to open and close it a couple times before it will show the first time)


----------



## skunksmash

Ideq 210v










Attachment 123642

& a XFX 6300LE AGP (not too hot for HD Blu-Ray)


----------



## slim123

CPU: E5200 @ 2.5

RAM: 4GB Corsair XMS2

MOBO: Gigabyte P35C-DS3R

GPU: Gainward 8800GT 512mb

HDD: 160GB Seagate (windows) 80GB Seagate (Back-up)- SATA

PSU: Trust 570W Gold

Case: Opera MCE

*Pics:*





































Pics Off My iPhone... Sorry


----------



## Lilwheezy75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Unfortunately it's not automatic and it doesn't add metadata (info about each DVD, like plot, run time, and so on). To get Media Center to show the box art here's what you do. Locate the folder where the ripped files are located for the DVD you want to add the box art image to. In that folder copy the box art image (get it online) and rename the image file to *folder.jpg*. Then open up Media Center and it should show the box art now (sometimes you have to open and close it a couple times before it will show the first time)

Or the program "my movies" just point it toward the folder and it finds cover art, actor info, synopsis and more from imdb and add is all as you add a folder. What i do is just point it toward my folder and when i add new movies i drop them in and it finds the artwork for all fo them automaticaly.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 









That HD3450 should do 1080p fine, what software are you using? I think all ATI 3k cards have UVD+. I actually have a friend with a 2.oGHz P4 and a HD3450 maxing out 60% CPU usage when playing HD 1080p









Its a AMD 3800+ AM2 single core, Asus ati 3450 512mb, I just tried ffdshow and coreavc, and it wouldn't make it run better.

Should there be different software that I should be using? I tried searching the net and could not find any info on it so I just gave up and found a temp solution.


----------



## spice003

my htpc is in my sig, i'll post pics later


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Unfortunately it's not automatic and it doesn't add metadata (info about each DVD, like plot, run time, and so on). To get Media Center to show the box art here's what you do. Locate the folder where the ripped files are located for the DVD you want to add the box art image to. In that folder copy the box art image (get it online) and rename the image file to *folder.jpg*. Then open up Media Center and it should show the box art now (sometimes you have to open and close it a couple times before it will show the first time)


Just use YAMMM, I run it on my media server, once setup (which is easy to do) it real time monitors your media folders and will (if setup properly) create XML metadata, download folder.jpg coverart, and title your folders and files corrrectly. It works beautifully on my setup and works great in tandem with Media Browser. However if you're wanting to just use WMC for movie management it creates all the Metadata that WMC will need (including for the new Win7 metadata requirements) very small program, runs as a service and is insanely fast!

I moved away from "My Movies" a long time ago to YAMMM/Media Browser, ultimatel you get a much much nicer and more customizable interface and you're not having to have a machine running a SQL database to support all the metadata.


----------



## AMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Its a AMD 3800+ AM2 single core, Asus ati 3450 512mb, I just tried ffdshow and coreavc, and it wouldn't make it run better.

Should there be different software that I should be using? I tried searching the net and could not find any info on it so I just gave up and found a temp solution.

Try Media Player Home Classic, BTW are these 1080p files or Blu-ray disks?

This tutorial is great, even though it saids H.264 it did help with DXVA on my Blu-ray's aswell.
DXVA Tutorial


----------



## xToaDx

E7400 @ 3.15GHz
2x2 Patriot Viper
XFX 8800GS
Lian Li V300
320GB HDD, with 1TB network drive
Ubuntu x64

Camera phone, sorry


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 
Try Media Player Home Classic, BTW are these 1080p files or Blu-ray disks?

This tutorial is great, even though it saids H.264 it did help with DXVA on my Blu-ray's aswell.
DXVA Tutorial

Thanks for the website, I'll try again in a couple of weeks. I was using mpc and I just have 1080p files, for blu rays i just use ps3 because i heard of some issues with players and software conflicts.

Sorry I'll post pictures soon, I just have my pc in parts at the moment trying to fix it up and another pc.


----------



## Mudfrog

I just moved so bare with the rough setup. I have not yet set up my surround sound and the tv will end up being mounted on the fireplace. I have the mount, just need to get the time to do it.

Specs in my sig. I will be upgrading it soon as I'm having issues with BluRay playback. Going to a tri / quad core and 4850.


----------



## AMG

@ MudFrog, your 920 can't handle Blu-ray?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
I just moved so bare with the rough setup. I have not yet set up my surround sound and the tv will end up being mounted on the fireplace. I have the mount, just need to get the time to do it.

Specs in my sig. I will be upgrading it soon as I'm having issues with BluRay playback. Going to a tri / quad core and 4850.

you should be able to handle it easily, After following that website that AMG gave me i was able to get 1080p to run on a AM2 3800 single core + ATI 3450. It ran alot better then what it was before and with more tweaking it would have ran just fine but that was just to test it out. I had issues with powerdvd playing bluray playback, and it was all software. Good luck and hopefully you don't have to upgrade if you can find a simple software solution.

EDIT:

Ok bare with me, I had a issue with a hard drive and i was doing some hardware swapping. That is why my PC isn't in my tv stand. I would have gone LCD but for the price of this DLP i could not turn it down. Paid $2000 last year and what really got me interested in it is that it can do 3D with the PC, so that is just something for the future. I'm really having a hard time getting the right software for me but I believe once i downgrade my CPU ill have an extra mobo so it will become the server which will cut the sound/heat but a huge factor.

Its connected to 5.1 sound, **** speakers but good enough for the room. I usually have my 360/PS3 hooked up to that but ps3 got moved so my mom could listen to radio and 360 was elsewhere at the time.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 
@ MudFrog, your 920 can't handle Blu-ray?

Oops.. I'm used to another forum that allows me to show both PCs..

My HTPC specs:

Athlon X2 4600+
8800GT
2GB RAM
WD 1TB Caviar Black


----------



## Stevo

Those specs should play 1080p flawless


----------



## Thejosh

yes its a dell but for the price they make a great htpc e7400 80gig 2gig with a ati 3450 hdmi for $350 out the door does 1080p mkv just fine


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Those specs should play 1080p flawless

You would think so. I get stuttering during playback. I've tried Win7 and Vista, using PowerDVD 9, I guess it could be PowerDVD 9.

Someone want to recommend a different app to try?


----------



## andyroo89

Would Xbox 360 count as htpc since I do stream my media through it from my old pc? If so, I'll reserve this for pics.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

my old, would output at 1920x1080 with win xp just fine, could do 1024x768 via svideo just fine as well through win7. now its brok-ed and i need to scavenge it for parts.










they new is caseless,
2.8ghz p4
1gb ram
nvidia 5200fx 256mb
20gb seagate - i stream from my man pc.
no tim on cpu cooler








hp dvd 740 writer, with 840 firmware
winxp pro 1-2cpu
d-link gigabit e-adapter


----------



## AMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
you should be able to handle it easily, After following that website that AMG gave me i was able to get 1080p to run on a AM2 3800 single core + ATI 3450. It ran alot better then what it was before and with more tweaking it would have ran just fine but that was just to test it out. I had issues with powerdvd playing bluray playback, and it was all software. Good luck and hopefully you don't have to upgrade if you can find a simple software solution.

EDIT:

Ok bare with me, I had a issue with a hard drive and i was doing some hardware swapping. That is why my PC isn't in my tv stand. I would have gone LCD but for the price of this DLP i could not turn it down. Paid $2000 last year and what really got me interested in it is that it can do 3D with the PC, so that is just something for the future. I'm really having a hard time getting the right software for me but I believe once i downgrade my CPU ill have an extra mobo so it will become the server which will cut the sound/heat but a huge factor.

Its connected to 5.1 sound, **** speakers but good enough for the room. I usually have my 360/PS3 hooked up to that but ps3 got moved so my mom could listen to radio and 360 was elsewhere at the time.

Glad to hear it worked out fine,









@ MudFrog, that 4600+ is powerful enough for Blu-ray what kind of problems are you having? For 1008p files try the MPC-HC program,


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 

@ MudFrog, that 4600+ is powerful enough for Blu-ray what kind of problems are you having? For 1008p files try the MPC-HC program,

The video constantly stutters. I didn't think MPC-HC played BluRay? I do use it for my mkv files though.

Last night I installed Totalmedia Theater and tried that. The CPU utilization went from 40-60% in PowerDVD 9 to 25-40% in TMT. "Most" of the stuttering stopped as well. I will get a little bit during an action scene but I can live with that for now. I was reading an old review on Tom's Hardware and it seems as if 25-40% is normal for nvidia 8800 series cards so I guess I'm set. I will more than likely wait for the prices of ATI cards to drop a bit more and grab one of those and a new CPU down the road.

One thing I'm unsure about is if my BluRay is playing at 24fps.. how do I know (just run fraps?) My TV supports 24fps bluray but would the HTPC default to this? If so that could possibly be the difference as I'm used to a nice smooth picture.


----------



## Stevo

I know for powerdvd it there was a certain version that worked better then another so you may want to look into that. The reason why I stopped using blu rays on my htpc was because something interferred with my sound and I would have to restart every time to get it back so I just use the dusty ol' PS3


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 








That's the case when I received it.

That's awesome. Nice one









I can picture 1930's era tech fanboy's arguing over Marconi v Baird


----------



## AMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
The video constantly stutters. I didn't think MPC-HC played BluRay? I do use it for my mkv files though.

Last night I installed Totalmedia Theater and tried that. The CPU utilization went from 40-60% in PowerDVD 9 to 25-40% in TMT. "Most" of the stuttering stopped as well. I will get a little bit during an action scene but I can live with that for now. I was reading an old review on Tom's Hardware and it seems as if 25-40% is normal for nvidia 8800 series cards so I guess I'm set. I will more than likely wait for the prices of ATI cards to drop a bit more and grab one of those and a new CPU down the road.

One thing I'm unsure about is if my BluRay is playing at 24fps.. how do I know (just run fraps?) My TV supports 24fps bluray but would the HTPC default to this? If so that could possibly be the difference as I'm used to a nice smooth picture.

I don't really like PowerDVD









Weird, that 8800 should be able to playback Blu-rays with DXVA. Maybe you could get a cheap card like the HD4350 if you really wanted to have an HTPC. A AMD 4600+ is a good enough chip, I'm trying to get Blu-ray working and looking the best right now on a P4


----------



## unrly

Here is mine I built over the summer with spare parts since I moved back in with my parents, needed something to do and utilize my new man cave. It runs mostly everything, although XBMC causes stuttering with most videos. Sucks because I REALLY love the interface, but it also lags a bit. So for the moment its fun for show, otherwise I have to play everything through VLC until I find a pretty looking software that I can actually use. Still also figuring out how to do the music networking, not really sure what route I want to go, though iTunes seems to be the easiest since I already have it setup on my sig rig that has all the music on it. Maybe one day I'll get around to completing the project, but for now it works alright when I want to watch something on the big screen.

Specs:
Apevia case
Athlon 64 3000+
Asus K8V SE Deluxe
Corsair ValueSelect 2x512
eVGA 6600GT
80GB WD HD
SoundBlaster Audigy 2 for sound output
DVD-ROM
Wireless mouse used to control it/keyboard if needed
Running XP with XBMC set to startup programs (basically boots directly to XBMC seconds after XP logs on)
No TV tuner, no real need with DISH DVR

All connected to:
47" Samsung DLP (looks small in picture







)
Onkyo TX-SR601 reciever
Polk 5.1 system
Velodyne CHT-12 subwoofer
--this system bangs... I can shake the house with some Brother Ali or Eazy-E when we're playing poker or drinking games of sorts.










HPTC seated next to the tv



















From the back of the room w/ the poker table and couches. Don't mind the cans, had a party last night.

Things to do:
Possibly relocate HTPC to cabinets underneath TV for noise reduction
New software for media management


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMG* 
I don't really like PowerDVD









Weird, that 8800 should be able to playback Blu-rays with DXVA. Maybe you could get a cheap card like the HD4350 if you really wanted to have an HTPC. A AMD 4600+ is a good enough chip, I'm trying to get Blu-ray working and looking the best right now on a P4









I could but I also use it for light gaming (SF4, Burnout Paradise, Etc..), a 4350 wouldn't play these, I'll make due for now.


----------



## AMG

Nice, weird I don't know why that 8800 won't do full DXVA.


----------



## therealfoz

Hi everyone..
built this about a year and a bit ago.. but still does us great. Plan to do some upgrades like a bluray player .. in the future.

Antec Fusion 430
Athlon X2 4600+
Asus M2NPV-VM
onboard NVIDIA GeForce 6150 w/ HDTV out
2GB - Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800
Seagate 500gb
M-Audio Revolution 5.1
Zalman CNPS7500-ALCU
Harmony 520 Remote
Media Portal


----------



## AMG

If you do want Blu-ray, you should get a nice HTPC card like the HD4350. That should have Bluray/HDDVD support incase your CPU isn't up for the task. I love the case BTW.


----------



## dhrandy

Bump. We need more pics.


----------



## EvilGenius007

Questions or comments in the build log thread please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilGenius007*


----------



## ginnz

HTPC completed (for now!)

well guys, (and gals)

i finally got my HTPC completed, and put in the living-room entertainment unit....

the concept of my build started a month or so ago when i decided to upgrade my main office PC. after i had done the upgrade i was left with an ASUS P5B-Plus mainboard, an INTEL E6600 CPU, 2 GB of OCZ 800 Mghz DDR2 ram, and a Coolermaster Extreme Power Duo 600W PSU..... looking at all this stuff, i figured "Hmmm, HTPC time!".... so it began.

I first wanted a decent case, and after looking all over, and blowing my mind on the prices of these things, i finally found wah ti wanted on Flea-Bay.... some vendor had 10 of these at bow out prices. Its a Simplifi MCC-7LT HTPC case, it's exactly the same case as the Ahanix MCE-701.... and comes with a 7" touch LCD! very nice. it was bought for 230.00 US, plus 40.00 shipping, all in all a good deal IMO.

so next, a trip to the city and the PC shop was in order, i picked up 2 hard drives for now, a 500 GB WD Black edition 7200 RPM sata II drive for the OS and all the APPS, the secondary HD is a WD Green edition 1 TB 7200 RPM SATAII for media storage....around 160.00 for the drives.

then, i needed a good CPU cooler, as the board was on full blown water cooling, i managed to find a good passive cooler for the northbridge chip, but needed something for the CPU.... I found an intriguing cooler, the Xigmatek S80DP AIO water cooling unit. it consists of the cpu block, pump,2 mini rads and fan, all in one! it looked cool, and the price was marked down from 79.00 to 30.00, so i figured id give it a try....when i got homei looked at the reviews on it, they were decent reviews, much better than the stock HSF, but not stellar.... thats where i was to be suprised!

after getting it all hooked up, with arctic silver 5 as my TIM, it was cranked down tight to the chip, the fan flow goes from the fans in the rear of the case, directing cool air right into the rads, then the warm air is expelled from there through the PSU, a very good flow setup.... all in all, with the cpu clocked from 2.4 to 3.2 with a VCORE of 1.45, my idle temps are 32C, and loaded temps are not exceeding 50c!!!! VERY GOOD temps with such an over clock! that is amazing in my books, and my temps seem better then the ones in the review! i added to the cooling by attaching a 3 1/2" dryer duct hose to the rear of the case 80mm inlet fan, it hoes to the floor behind the entertainment unit and has a 80mm fan in it blowing cold air up it into the rear case fan, then the cold air goes directly into the rads... this helped drop the temps 5-10c a BIG improvement! and it fit without a mm to spare!

the video card i chose was a Gigabyte ATI HD 4650..... it works awesome for DVD's/blu ray....BUT, lagged a bit in 3d mark 06 , well, quite a bit. so, i found an ASUS EAH ATI 4870 1GB DDR5 card on eabay, for, 100.00, i will have it late this week.... this will crank out stellar frame rates for the odd game, and will handle HD excellently! the hardrives will have to be re-located to allow for the longer video card, but should be no problem....

for keyboard, i ordered a Logictech diNovo Edge Bluetooth keyboard, it will be here this week....DVD burner is an LG model, but i will upgrade this after X-mas for a Blu-ray reader/DVD burner model...

Now, here is one thing im looking for help with,and any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I have no TV tuner vard at this time, or HD video capture.... heres the thing, for HDTV i have an NFusion HD satellite receiver, and get all Bell express view, and Dishnetwork HD channels (around 160), anyways, the HD signal that comes out of this receiver has the DRM/HDCP removed from it, its unencrypted feed. so, i should be able to hook it up via HDMI, or composite, into a HD TV tuner card, or HD video capture card.... Im leaning towards a HD TV Tuner card over the capture card at this time, as the only good capture card is the BlackMajic card, and is over 200.00 at this time.... what im looking for is a good HD TV tuner card, it doesnt have to be dual tuner, as im not using OTA signal at all, heck, it doesnt need a tuner at all, as im only going to input the HD signal from the NFusion HD set top box into it. and channel changing will be done fron the NFusion box, over its regular guide, so im not needing any fancy HTPC front end controlling it.... just hit the record button and have the show record to hard drive.

what would you guys recommend?

-EDIT-
looks like, for capturing HD, ill get a Hauppauge HD 1212, it seems like itll do what i need, and quite well, from what ive read. ill have to wait till after christmas, or maybe thatll be my christmas present, to me!

well, thats it for now! (whew), with this im including some pictures of the build thus far.... hope you enjoy! and this build sure has been fun!









TIA,

ginnz.


----------



## craigap

Removed


----------



## the_milk_man

Jeez!!!! Six terabytes


----------



## Gemini77

Killer machine!!!!


----------



## PeaceMaker

bump this thread -- saw a dup thread created! consider this a nice new year bump


----------



## Murlocke

I'd post mine but i'm to lazy to take more pictures of the updated setup.... It's not really an HTPC though, everything gets streamed over the network to a more powerful computer.

It's around 30TB, 20 drives total.


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Here's mine:

Core 2 Quad Q9300 @ 2.50 GHz
Arctic Freezer Heatsink
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L w/optical out
2GB OCZ DDR2 800MHz
BFG NVidia 7800GTOC
Diamond PCI dual HD Tuner card
LG Blu-Ray Drive
120GB WD HDD
750GB Seagate HDD
Thermaltake DH-101 HTPC case with IRMon front panel
Logitech Harmony 550


----------



## overclockerjames

xbmc

streams video over network. Hulu and Netflix accessible through PlayOn.


----------



## manuetdeo

mine is my sig and it hides behind my lcd(no pic) all i see is my ir reciever, just the way i like it


----------



## kymira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jo3f1sh* 
Here's mine:

Core 2 Quad Q9300 @ 2.50 GHz
Arctic Freezer Heatsink
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L w/optical out
2GB OCZ DDR2 800MHz
BFG NVidia 7800GTOC
Diamond PCI dual HD Tuner card
LG Blu-Ray Drive
120GB WD HDD
750GB Seagate HDD
Thermaltake DH-101 HTPC case with IRMon front panel
Logitech Harmony 550



















Beautiful Setup, Nice and clean... I like it


----------



## Gnavox

Almost the same case here.. Thermaltake DH103


----------



## to_the_zenith

Here's my pride & joy. I'm lovin' the upgrade to the HD5750 last week









CPU: AMD X2 7850 Black Edition
CPU Cooler: Sythe Ninja Mini
Motherboard: GA-MA78GM-US2H
Graphics Card: PowerColor HD5750
TV Card: Haupppauge 2200
Memory: 2 x 2Gb G.Skill DDR2 1066
Hard Drive: 250Gb + 1Tb Western Digitals
Optical Drive: Sony 22x
Power Supply: Vantec ION 520W
Display: Sony Bravia 40" LCD
Case: Antec Fusion Remote HTPC
Speakers: Sony STR-K1500 6.2ch
Operating System: Win7 x64 Pro
Monitor: Sony Bravia 42"


----------



## nukem

435 Rana triple core
Foxconn Cinema 2 Deluxe
2x 2GB Patriot DDR3 1600 @ 1333 7-7-7-20
1TB WD Green
LiteOn BR reader
GT220


----------



## BlackandBlue

My HTPC consists of:
-Hardware-
Athlon II x4 630 cooled by Zalman 9500a
M3N79 Pro
2GB G.Skill Ram
32GB Raptor boot/ 500GB WD recorded tv storage
Zalman HD160XT
LG Bluray/HD DVD drive
Corsair 400w
HDHomeRun (cable)
HD-PVR 1212 (Directv)
Media Center keyboard
Harmony 890
-Software-
Windows 7 Media Center
Total Media Theater 3 w/ 7MC plugin
MyMovies 3
DVBLink
-Media-
All music, movies, DVD rips, photos, backup recorded tv stored on WHS

-Photos-


----------



## coreyWOT

Very nice BlackandBlue, and thanks for including the software you use.

This is kind of off topic, but related, I was just wondering what entertainment stand you have.


----------



## BlackandBlue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyWOT* 
Very nice BlackandBlue, and thanks for including the software you use.

This is kind of off topic, but related, I was just wondering what entertainment stand you have.

Thanks! The stand is made by a company called Riverside and it is their "Lifestyles" collection. The place we bought it from let us piece together the stand. We didn't get the piece that goes across the top and have the 48" middle section instead of the 62". I didn't have this TV when we got it, else I would have gotten the 62" base.


----------



## Megas3300

Was going to be my HTPC, but is better put to use as my jukebox.

Zotac 9300-Wifi
intel e6300 2.8Ghz
4gb DDR2 1066 OCZ Gold
Asus 9600GSO 96sp.
320GB WD Scorpio
Silverstone SUGO SG05


----------



## jlchavis0844

My humble HTPC setup.

Windows MC7 running Media Browser
C2D E6400 @ 2.1
2GB RAM 800
2x2250
ATI 4350
Intel G41 Board
1 Blu-ray drive, 1 DVD drive, 1 Xbox360 HD-DVD drive.

The case is a 5 year old Gateway case. It's the smallest case I could find for free.


----------



## Rayzer76

my htpc. I didn't have an expensive case to install it in, or the room. This just felt right. Next post will include 3 more pics.


----------



## Rayzer76

Evga 790i ultra, q9400, gtx260, creative extreme gamer, bluray rom, 700 watt rocketfish, 1tb, 1.5tb, and 160gb win7 64 bit and loving it.

edit: sorry for the double post, couldn't get all the pics in one post.


----------



## Matrixvibe

Not the most recent pics but things have changed since the pictures where taken.

Silverstone Sugo SG02B-F
Asus P5N73-AM
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W
Intel Pentium Dual Core E6500 2.93ghz
2GB Kingston Value Ram 533MHz DDR2
LG DVDRW Drive
320GB WD Caviar Blue-OS HDD
500GB WD Caviar Blue
1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
Windows XP Pro 32-bit

All hooked up a Toshiba 42" Regza LCD and Yamaha Reciever + Bose Acoustimass 6 Series III

Looking to add a video card (pherhaps an Ati 5450?), more HDD space, faster and larger ram and lastly a blu ray drive.


----------



## sexybastard

Here is my modest HTPC. I has been neglected for quite a while so I finally got down to work and did some work to set it up nice and proper. Did some wire management and installed a GPU to give it some gaming ability. QAM works perfectly so I get about 15 proper HD channels including Discovery, Nat Geo and all the locals.

Specs:

Lian Li V880
EVGA 650i Ultra
Intel E2180 @ 3.0ghz
Asus DK HD4870
2 x 1GB DDR2 800
Hauppauage HVR 1600
EVGA NVTV Tuner
Turtle Beach Montego DDL
Abit Airpace PCI-E x1 Wifi card
2TB of HDD space
Sony Blu Ray Player

other stuff:

Maxent 50inch Plasma
Yahama HTR 550
2 x Polk R30
1 x Yamaha center speaker
2 x JBL rear surround
1 x Klipsh 12inch subwoofer

It gets real loud but can't really enjoy it as I live in an apartment and neighbors complain









pics:




























We have no cable box or even cable tv service. Luckily in our area comcast doesn't put any filters on the lines so we are able to get around 70 analog channels and another 70 digital ones and another 20 in HD so we save quite a bit of money.


----------



## Gnavox

*Pictures of my water cooled HTPC (in the water cooling section):*

http://www.overclock.net/8885413-post1793.html

I didn't want to post the same thing twice.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnavox* 
*Pictures of my water cooled HTPC (in the water cooling section):*

http://www.overclock.net/8885413-post1793.html

I didn't want to post the same thing twice.









I want this...


----------



## 102014

this is used as a htpc,torrentslave and a fileserver

rest of info is in the sff section http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...pc-server.html

Software:
ubuntu 9.10
xbmc
rtorrent
flexget: for auto download of tv show torrents from rss feeds
rtorrent_mailer.2.sh: a script i wrote to sort the downloaded files in to the correct show/season folders and email me








nfs server: for my laptop,desktop and my older sisters ubuntu nettop (acer revo)
ssh server: used for remote admin, and socks proxy.
samba server: for my little sisters mac, and windows desktop
ushare server : for streaming to the xbox360, rarley used, but its nice to have
daap server: for itunes, rarley used, but also nice to have.

Parts:
Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-I-E (i never installed the wifi board)
Intel E5200
mini ninja heat sink
4gb ddr2 800
2*samsung 1.5tb f2 3.5" drives
Pico PSU 150xt* + dell Da2 220w power block
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174463 case
ipazzport hand held keyboard and track pad
Artic cooling 12025 pwm fan as exaust

Pics
/DSC_0001.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0001.jpg

/DSC_0002.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0002.jpg

/DSC_0003.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0003.jpg

/DSC_0004.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0004.jpg

/DSC_0005.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0005.jpg

/DSC_0006.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0006.jpg

/DSC_0007.jpg]http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...9/DSC_0007.jpg

this it attached to a 42" 1080p TV


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 




Zotac 9300 itx w\\ wifi (7dBi antenna)
q6600 at 3.0 stock intel heatsink with silverstone 80mm fan
2gb ram at 800mhz
9800gt greenpower 600->725 core / 900->1064 mem
460w 2u server psu
160gb seagate x2 Raid 0


niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here are a few low res pics of my HTPC.
Here is the Thread where I talk about the case and other components.


























































Thanks to PeaceMaker for compiling an archive of builds.


----------



## Soonerfan1066

just completed my htpc you can see the build log here http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...smos-htpc.html specs are simple Msi 785gtm-e45 motherboard,sempron sargas 140 2.7ghz cpu,2ea 1.5tb wd green hdds,diamond tv tuner,550w cooler master psu.all swiftech watercooling parts.


----------



## DooSPX

here are some pics of my build....
AMD Athlon II X2 250 3.0GHz, Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H w/ 128MB DDR3 Sideport, G.SKILL 6GB (2x2, 1x2) DDR2 1066, Arctic Freezer Pro 64 CPU cooler, Cooler Master 650W, Cooler Master Centurion 5 case, onboard HD3200 OC'ed clock by 200MHz all connected to Philips 42" 1080p LCD TV via HDMI.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soonerfan1066* 
just completed my htpc you can see the build log here http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...smos-htpc.html specs are simple Msi 785gtm-e45 motherboard,sempron sargas 140 2.7ghz cpu,2ea 1.5tb wd green hdds,diamond tv tuner,550w cooler master psu.all swiftech watercooling parts.









Liquid in a HTPC!!!
That is pretty extreme man. I am worried as it is with my desktop loops, but in a HTPC, I would go GRAY with stress!!

Keep the HTPC pics coming guys









Do IT


----------



## valtopps

why do you people build a htpc and not have a 5.1 surround ?
ill take some pics of mine later


----------



## iTravis

My 1 year old HTPC that I built last year to put in bedroom.









Antec Fusion
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3.0Ghz
Gigabyte MA74GM-S2
Sapphire HD4650 (upgraded from the HD4350)
2x2GB OCZ DDR2
2x2TB Hitachi HDD
Razer Barracuda Sound card
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64


----------



## Greg121986

Ubuntu 10.04
Core i3 540
Cooler Master Hyper 212+
Corsair 450VX
Antec 300 no optical drive
2x1GB Kingston DDR3 1333
3x1TB Caviar Black _One has operating system and torrents, the other two still hold my movies and music which I have already put on my array. I'm just afraid to delete it_.








2x2TB Hitachi in RAID1. Going to add a few more soon for RAID 5
Galaxy GT 220. _This is going to be changed soon. I wanted to run the on board, but Ubuntu currently does not have drivers for it. I did not realize when I bought it that it is DDR2 and it is choking on really large 1080p files._
Intel Pro 1000 NIC. _For some reason the onboard was not working. I think it's another Ubuntu compatibility issue._


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

NEPCS:





































Thread


----------



## sebastianTR

here is my HTPC
it's not finish yet actualy


----------



## sk8roy

Here's my custom built wooden HTPC....























































Specs:
zotac 9300 mini-itx
C2D E7500 2.9GHZ
4GB gskill ddr2800
Gigabyte HD5450 512MB video
ultra 400watt modular psu
plextor dvd
Antec basic media station
2 wd 320gb (raid for OS-win 7 32bit)
MCE remote

1.5TB usb external with movies and a couple tv shows directly hooked up.
1.5TB, 1TB, 500GB drives on my desktop pc serving nothing but anime and a few asian films. (will be building a custom media server in the near future to replace these)

I use XBMC and have it set to run on start up. Use Ember media manager to scrape all media before moving to my library, as I do not like XBMC built in scrapers, especially when it comes to asian films and anime.

I used to use a WDTV box, But love my HTPC now. My favorite thing is to just go through and watch all the movie trailers on the apple tv plugin.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sk8roy* 
Here's my custom built wooden HTPC....










Specs:
zotac 9300 mini-itx
C2D E7500 2.9GHZ
4GB gskill ddr2800
Gigabyte HD5450 512MB video
ultra 400watt modular psu
plextor dvd
Antec basic media station
2 wd 320gb (raid for OS-win 7 32bit)
MCE remote

1.5TB usb external with movies and a couple tv shows directly hooked up.
1.5TB, 1TB, 500GB drives on my desktop pc serving nothing but anime and a few asian films. (will be building a custom media server in the near future to replace these)

I use XBMC and have it set to run on start up. Use Ember media manager to scrape all media before moving to my library, as I do not like XBMC built in scrapers, especially when it comes to asian films and anime.

I used to use a WDTV box, But love my HTPC now. My favorite thing is to just go through and watch all the movie trailers on the apple tv plugin.

Welcome to OCN. That case is very impressive, I like it a lot, well done!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Here's a OLD OLD link to a project I did back at 2009

http://www.overclock.net/htpc/505889...ita-media.html
More explained there

And the IR receiver is hidden inside for the MCE remote to operate behind stained pexi







too bad I never got a good picture of it because it was nearly impossible to get a snap shot of it


































*Crap inside*

Specs:
Intel E8200
Asus P5Q pro
Gskill 2gb ram
Lite-ON DVD+-RW
WD 640GB BLACK
Anyware MCE Remote
Galaxy 9800gt (non reference)
Happage 1250
Linksys Wifi G
X-FI xtrememusic
ARK Black Aluminum / Steel HTPC 400BA Case
Coolermaster Silent pro M 600w

Heatsinks:
HR-01 4u
HR-03 r600
HR-05
HR-05 IFX SLI
HR-07 duo Low
HR-09 Type 2 X 2 qty
HR-09 Type 3
HR-11

Fans *updated*
Exhaust: Scythe KAZE JYU SLIM SY1012SL12L 100mm
Intake: San Ace 92mm 9S0912L401 - 5v mod
Exhaust: 135mm fan in PSU 800 - variable fan
GPU: San Ace 92mm 9S0912L401

Accessories:
Lamptron case damping foam
Lamptron PC silencing kit
Techflex non fray sleeving
Thermaltake sleeving
3m thermaltape
3m ceramic thermal pad
Krylon Black spray paint
Vespar Gold spray paint

*Software used*
Vista Home premium
All I used was the Media center software in OS with the MCE remote, worked fine for what I wanted

Mods:
Months of planning before deciding on hardware to use for the build. Interior spray painted case. No Stock heat sinks anywhere. Custom spray painted gold I/o back side and pci parts. Black spray paint for some pci parts for black pcb.

*Why do I love it? (more like why I hate it)*
Time to make this? Over a month.
How much I spent? Too embarrassing to say, you do the math.
Why it's called it PITA? It was PITA during installation, that's why.
I tried to make it passive but got rid of it because of the cooking of a 9800gt means I needed a damn fan.

It's currently decommission for impending for sale for fund my new gaming rig, haha. What a horrible waste of money. Not only that the amount of time I wasted to make those pics, I had to set up why whole backyard with a backdrop of bed sheets and lots of floodlights to try to make it crispy as possible with the DSLR on Tripod (except for the last pic, I half assed it)


----------



## ZainyAntics




----------



## sk8roy

ZainyAntics, how does that ASUS board perform....Does it handle everything well, was thinking of picking one up for another HTPC build...


----------



## sebastianTR

here is mine


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
here is mine








































































do you have a build log for this?


----------



## sebastianTR

I'm afraid not.

First i just want a new small rig
and i bought all part

then after that
what the hell! I will paint in case
i did paint the case black and red

than i thought " i need a wc system ! "
i bought a corsair H50
it's good but not enough for me
i sold them and bought this custom parts

i think it's look cool
but i dont know
now i bought a new case;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811196039


----------



## Killhouse




----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 

















Dude, this is awesome. I guess you're using one of those pico power supplies? HOW MUCH DID THIS COST? I WANT ONE!


----------



## Killhouse

It uses an external AC/DC power brick (like a laptop). The case was hand-built and specifically for the purpose, you can see how tightly packed it is. Dual core 1.6Ghz Atom Ion, OCed to 1.81Ghz, with 2GB DDR3 RAM, on board wifi. Serves a good purpose as a media centre/server, and can just about handle 1080p movies through media player classic with the right codecs.









Funny you should ask how much it cost, I'm actually selling it! Go check it out if you want more info on the case and the price









The total dimensions are just 20cm x 20cm x 9.5cm, which really is quite small for a computer! The cube case in my avatar, which I also built - is an ATX sized case and technically I could get 8 _Eyas_ inside it









Clearance between the fan and heatsink with the top panel on is 1mm:









And just over 1mm between the solders on the motherboard and the HDD:


----------



## Greensystemsgo

never finished it and put a side fan on. Not nearly as cool as alot of you guys, but it worked.

c2d E6300 1.87ghz @ 2.8
GA P35 DS3L
4x512mb ddr2 533
BFG 8400gs
80gb + 1.5tb
antec 430w earthwatts
Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX Push/Pull


----------



## sP00N

My Sig Rig is my HTPC.


----------



## hick

sorry for the mess. The old lady decided to empty out the closets and get rid of some clothes.








CPU - AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus (used to be a regor but this came became unneeded in another build)
Mobo - ECS GF8100VM-M3
Ram - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ
Case - APEVIA Black SECC Steel / Aluminum X-MASTER-BK/500
Video - POWERCOLOR AX4350 512MD2-H Radeon HD 4350 512MB
Keyboard - rii
Remote - Logitech Harmony 550
And a few tv tuners.

All my EQ is to the left of the TV. Need a smaller shelf, that was when I had my dish, DVD player, blu-ray player, wii and xbox. Now it is just a receiver and HTPC.

Take a look at this thread to help me with new speakers


----------



## to_the_zenith

I know I previously posted in here before:-
http://www.overclock.net/htpc/577082...ml#post8794057

Since that post I've moved house, got a new bigger 46" 1080p LCD TV, ditch the woman (no more random cluter), upgraded from ATI5750 to GTX460, and also in this new pad it's the first place I've lived in where I've been able to setup all 6 surround speakers +2 subs for the stereo - Cranck it Louder!!

See other system in sig for specs of the HTPC.

Don't you just love it when clueless guests come around to watch movies and they have this funny face on them when they see 'Microsoft Media Centre', then you jump on the net to order pizza and they're like "How'd you do that? where is your computer?" then you point it out and have a chuckle cause they say they thought that was a stereo or something!! LOL


----------



## valtopps

GA-E7AUM-DS2H w/ built-in NVIDIA GeForce 9400
GEIL 2X2GB DDR2-800
INTEL E3200 OC TO 3.6GHZ.
SEAGATE 1TB HDD
CORSAIR 400 WATT PSU
SONY DVD DRIVE
NMEDIA 1080P CASE W/ LED

THIS HTPC IS FOR SALE

Attachment 170757

Attachment 170758

Attachment 170759

EPSON HOME CINEMA 720
YAMAHA RECIEVER 5.1
POLK SPEAKERS
BOB CAVER DOMINATOR 1000 WATT 10'' SUBWOFFER
AUDIOQUEST CABLES


----------



## PeaceMaker

I finally built one! Hah!


----------



## Shrimpykins




----------



## Mudfrog

Some updated pics..

*Hardware*
Athlon x2 4600+ (Stock at 2.4) Phenom II HSF
4GB Patriot Gaming DDR2 800
GIGABYTE GA-M57SLI-S4
Sapphire 4850 1GB HDMI
1TB WD Black
Cooler Master Elite 360
OCZ ModXStream 600w
Bluray Drive
120mm & 80mm Intake fans
120mm & 2x 80mm Exhaust fans (Gotta keep it cool as it sits next to the fire place)

*Software*
Windows 7 64 bit
Boxee
Windows Media Center / Media Browser plugin
Hulu Desktop
Totalmedia Theater
MagicJack (only pc on 24/7







)
Movie maker express (copying old home movies from 8mm to HDD)

47" Vizio 120hz 1080p SV470XVT (Blurays at 24fps look amazing!)

Pioneer 5.1 Receiver & Yamaha 5.1 Satellite speakers and powered sub.

Xbox 360, Wii & Directv also connected to the TV.

Pics:



















The kids enjoying some Pokemon.. I don't understand the fascination...


----------



## TG Goose

Intel i3 540
MSI H55-E33
4gb OCZ DDR3 1333
500GB 7200rpm main drive
1.5TB secondary storage drive
Apex DM-387 Case
Rii mini keyboard

Its ultra silent and runs to a 46" Samsung 120hz LCD









And with Photoshop'd side window:


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TG Goose* 
Intel i3 540
MSI H55-E33
4gb OCZ DDR3 1333
500GB 7200rpm main drive
1.5TB secondary storage drive
Apex DM-387 Case
Rii mini keyboard

Its ultra silent and runs to a 46" Samsung 120hz LCD









And with Photoshop'd side window:









nice little setup man


----------



## Markeh

AMD Athlon 3000+ (2GHz, Socket 754)
MSI K8T Neo FIS2R
1GB MT DDR333 RAM (2x512)
No-brand FX5500 256MB w/ Vantec cooler
WD Protege SE WD400 40GB
Pioneer (it says Medion, yes) DVD-112 RW drive (I think that's the name)
The top drive is a Teac I think, and it's not connected.
Old Mesh case (previous home of a P3 500MHz)
XP Home SP2 (I can't be bothered to upgrade it, too much hassle)

Using a PC Line laser mouse (wired), an old Fujitsu Siemens keyboard (wired, PS2), plugged into a Durabrand surround sound system (suspiciously powerful), and I can't afford a long VGA lead, so it's hooked into a Dell E171FP at the moment

Pictures a bit stuttery in Boxee, but the sounds fine and it is watchable, but if I use iPlayer on its own, its OK, and wfgo.net and Grooveshark work great.


----------



## ph10m

Sat up my 5-6 year old pc again a couple days ago, I was stuck for a day wondering what to use it for, and where! Tonight when I went to bed, and was about to get my laptop, I knew what to do.. Sorry to go alittle off-topic, I'd like to call this a BTPC (bed theatre pc!)








(No, it's not a mac, don't you worry, it's just a 24" screen I don't use for anything else, and it's fairly good, so why the hell not)








Pic taken before I was done setting it up, so I haven't cleaned/hidden cables, can't be bothered to pull it out under the bed and take another one.









Specs:
AMD 3500+ (2,2ghz stock)
Corsair DDR2 XMS2700 - 333mhz 2,5-3-3-7-10 - 2gb (4x512)
MSI K8N SLI
Geforce 7600GT
500GB 7200rpm sata HDD, had to steal one from my other comp








an old case i don't even know the name of, but it's quite ok!
Win XP 32bit

It's fast as hell, really, with win xp it takes about 5 seconds after login till everything's loaded and ready to open instantly. I hadn't expected it to be this fast after all these years in a closet!


----------



## Laine

CPU - Intel Dual Core E5500 2,8GHz + Thermalright AXP-140
RAM - Corsair 4gb 800mhz ram
MB - Zotac 9300itx
PSU - Fractal Design SFX 300w PSU
HDD - Samsung 250gb 5400rpm
HDD - Samsung F1 500gb 7200rpm
HDD - Samsung F1 500gb 7200 rpm
SSD - Corsair X-32 SSD
GPU - Evga GTS450 + Thermalright T-Rad 2
CSE - Lian Li PC-Q11B


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laine* 
CPU - Intel Dual Core E5500 2,8GHz + Thermalright AXP-140
RAM - Corsair 4gb 800mhz ram
MB - Zotac 9300itx
PSU - Fractal Design SFX 300w PSU
HDD - Samsung 250gb 5400rpm
HDD - Samsung F1 500gb 7200rpm
HDD - Samsung F1 500gb 7200 rpm
SSD - Corsair X-32 SSD
GPU - Evga GTS450 + Thermalright T-Rad 2
CSE - Lian Li PC-Q11B














































Now that's badass








+1


----------



## PeaceMaker

Yea, I just caught some ewood. That's a nice build. Super clean and nice touch w/ the sleeving.


----------



## Matrixvibe

My new Bedroom HTPC

Gigabyte 880GMA--UD2H
AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0Ghz Quad Core
4GB Mushkin Silverline DDR3-1333mhz ram
500GB WD Caviar Black
BFG 450W PSU (Replacing it with a Corsair CX-430

Just need to look for a nice GPU for it


----------



## raidmaxGuy

My HTPC was garbage picked and used the way it was out of the garbage with the addition of extra storage, so dont be dissin'









Plays Hulu great, just need to get a DVI to HDMI adaptor (on VGA right now :/)
Just click the link for LAN Server/Media Center

Lol yeah runs as a server most of the time, but I watch and browse on it too


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;12016396*
> My HTPC was garbaged picked and used the way it was out of the garbage with the addition of extra storage, so dont be dissin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays Hulu great, just need to get a DVI to HDMI adaptor (on VGA right now :/)
> Just click the link for LAN Server/Media Center
> 
> Lol yeah runs as a server most of the time, but I watch and browse on it too


nice, but from that SC you might need to check your Resolution. that tv looks pretty small so I assume it is a 720p thus probably correct resolution is what 1366 x 768 or 1280 x 720.

The reason the SC lets me think this is that there are Cropped Bars on the top and bottom of your Family Guy which is either 4:3 or reg widescreen.

sorry I am a bit of a Resolution Aspect Ratio NAZI.

-doober


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;12016618*
> nice, but from that SC you might need to check your Resolution. that tv looks pretty small so I assume it is a 720p thus probably correct resolution is what 1366 x 768 or 1280 x 720.
> 
> The reason the SC lets me think this is that there are Cropped Bars on the top and bottom of your Family Guy which is either 4:3 or reg widescreen.
> 
> sorry I am a bit of a Resolution Aspect Ratio NAZI.
> 
> -doober


yeah i will look into that real quick, thanks for the tip, and the family guy is from Hulu

and i bumped reso back up to 1360x768, i think i turned it down so i could read stuff from my bed

yay fills the screen rep +


----------



## Doober

nice and thx

also if your on a web page you can hit ctrl and + and it increases the size of text. also for word docs and the such usually there is a zoom bar.

-doober


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matrixvibe*


My new Bedroom HTPC

Gigabyte 880GMA--UD2H
AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0Ghz Quad Core
4GB Mushkin Silverline DDR3-1333mhz ram
500GB WD Caviar Black
BFG 450W PSU (Replacing it with a Corsair CX-430

Just need to look for a nice GPU for it










Got a picture of the outside of the case? I'm trying to pick a HTPC case.


----------



## cazza1938812

Here's Mine

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 dual core unsure on speed
Ram: 1 GB of ddr400 ram
Case: Silverstone LC17
HDD's: 2x 1TB drives 1x 2TB drive and a 80GB working drive
DVD: Samsung Blu-ray combo drive
PSU: Antec 850
Graphics: HIS ATI Radeon HD5450
TV tuners: 1x Dual tuner + 1x single tuner
TV: 50" LG Plasma
Receiver: Yamaha 7.1 tuner/receiver

Running Media Portal so I enjoy the features of tv series, moving pictures, online videos as well as being able to use the tuners to watch tv in any room with a comp.










It will soon have the cpu and MB in my sig rig as well as half the RAM:kookoo:, as I have upgraded to a 2600k and the usual ASUS P8P67 pro...









I absolutely love the way it works as it is basically a media hub as any of the files are available over the house network.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Nice setup man. When I get my own place w/ my gf, I will buy a TV and have a setup like that. I have the Silverstone GD04 all set and ready to use... It's literally just sitting around in my apt right now. I wish it had more HD slots. I have a lot of media.


----------



## Stevo

I have finally took some pictures of my HTPC with all my hard drives out. Currently installing XBMC and making the switch over to linux.

Also ignore the mess by my TV, its usually a dumping ground for loose paper and what not.


----------



## valtopps

were you in a hurry to build it, looks like a total mess inside. clean it up and take some pride in your work


----------



## Stevo

I'm just testing out XBMC (linux) unsure if I want to use that or go back to windows.


----------



## sunnyville

you could run xmbc under windows too though - I'm doing that right now. Just wish there were a way to access a tv tuner card from within xbmc


----------



## cazza1938812

why don't many people seem to be running Mediaportal?

Also I will get a pic of the guts of my HTPC this weekend after the transfer now my new gear has shown up


----------



## Stevo

Ok,

Because of my video card, xbmc live doesn't play certain video files good enough. Gonna run xbmc on win7 and swapping out my 80gig for a 40gig because the 80 is making a nice ticking noise.


----------



## DaveG

Main HTPC:


----------



## DaveG

Bedroom HTPC:


----------



## hick

Looks good dave.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Dave in that first post, are those the Klipsch Promedia 2.1?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Uh oh i just found my old Gateway PC, its micro itx with the swappable expansion slots that plug into the board, might just toss that stuff and put my current htpc in it, would need risers or something or there is no way im gonna get my GPUs in there

Radeon 9600SEC
Voodoo2s in SLi and VGA passthru from 9600


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;12193247*
> Looks good dave.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;12193292*
> Dave in that first post, are those the Klipsch Promedia 2.1?


Yes they are. Great speakers for Music, TV & movies (I've never been a big fan of the clutter surround sound setups make). Feel free to ask any questions about them you may have.


----------



## BlackandBlue

Recently made a bedroom HTPC in addition to my main one in the family room (post here).

All of the software is the same on the bedroom HTPC, expect I upgraded to TMT5.

Hardware
i3-530
Zotak H55ITX-C-E
Thermaltake Element Q (+ Kaze 100mm slim fan for cooling)
Thermaltake Slim X3 CPU fan (dead silent!)
320GB WD HDD
Asus BD-Rom

Shares recordings with main HTPC by storing on WHS share. Shares a 2 tuner HDHomeRun unit for HD cable and HDPVR with DVBLink network pack for HD satellite.


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandBlue;12251931*
> Recently made a bedroom HTPC in addition to my main one in the family room (post here).
> 
> All of the software is the same on the bedroom HTPC, expect I upgraded to TMT5.
> 
> Hardware
> i3-530
> Zotak H55ITX-C-E
> Thermaltake Element Q (+ Kaze 100mm slim fan for cooling)
> Thermaltake Slim X3 CPU fan (dead silent!)
> 320GB WD HDD
> Asus BD-Rom
> 
> Shares recordings with main HTPC by storing on WHS share. Shares a 2 tuner HDHomeRun unit for HD cable and HDPVR with DVBLink network pack for HD satellite.]


I was going to get the HDHomeRun last year. You got rid of cabletv completely?


----------



## BlackandBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12252406*
> I was going to get the HDHomeRun last year. You got rid of cabletv completely?


No, I have basic cable for locals and directv for everything else.


----------



## craigap

Removed


----------



## hick

How do you like sage for your movie collection? Last time I tried it was very unimpressed compared to WMC + media browser and XBMC.


----------



## hick

How do you like sage for your movie collection? Last time I tried it was very unimpressed compared to WMC + media browser and XBMC.


----------



## craigap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


How do you like sage for your movie collection? Last time I tried it was very unimpressed compared to WMC + media browser and XBMC.


A guy built a plugin and a UI that takes advantage of the MyMovies database system. He's done an unbelievable job on it. It's not quite finished, but you could hardly tell. He calls it SageMyMovies and I use that. The only problem with it is that there are so many images to cache in my 750+ movie collection that images load a bit slower than I'd like on my HD Theater 300 extenders. Not horrible though.

There's some screen shots towards the bottom of the first post.
http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50121

There's also another plugin I use that someone developed that automatically downloads posters and background images. Then another plugin that resizes those images to be used as posters and backgrounds with the default views of Sage. I have that installed as well. It gives you a nice little movie wall affect if setup a certain way.
First two posts have a couple screenshots
http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48410


----------



## MotO

Has anybody had stuttering problems with XBMC? I just built my HTPC/NAS with XBMC on W7 and it's awesome for everything except movies seem to stutter a tad. Just enough to notice. I've read XBMC has stuttering problems with some files? Seems to happen on SD movies and bluray rips. CPU is only around %20, too. I want to try WMC but hate how it locks files into the library even after you change/delete them. Is there a way to have it update at a certain time interval?

The loudest things are the HDD's. Forgot how loud they can be. Pics:


----------



## hick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


I want to try WMC but hate how it locks files into the library even after you change/delete them. Is there a way to have it update at a certain time interval?


Look up the meida browser plugin for wmc


----------



## WolfmanJack

Link to original thread.


----------



## hollywood406

Here's my HTPC build for the basement. The TV doubles as my monitor for the HTPC and the NAS box in the PowerSpec case under the table.

Asus M4A88TD-M/USB3 Mobo
Athlon II X2 250 3.0ghz
8gb G.Skill DDR3 1333mhz
(3) Samsung F2 EcoGreen 1tb in RAID 5
Samsung DVD
Seasonic SS-400FL Fanless 400w 80+ Gold psu
WinTV HVR-2250 Tuner card
Asus Xonar DG Sound card

I'm real happy with the build so far, there have been a few "issues" along the way but nothing major. The Thermaltake LanBox Lite is a great case, totally modular and easy to assemble/disassemble plus it has a really nice glossy finish. The rest of the parts make an amazing HTPC with lots of room for growth. The last pic is a shot of my APC UPS lcd screen showing the wattage drawn. The HTPC was the only thing connected and I was watching TV. That view was at the low end but it hovers around 29-40w while running and even lower when idling (18-19w!!)


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;12341092*
> Look up the meida browser plugin for wmc


Right after I posted that I was able to fix it lol.


----------



## yuljk

Here's my setup, using the following components:-

Antec Fusion Remote HTPC Case - Black
Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 10666C8 1333MHz Dual-Channel
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H AMD 880G
Kingston SSDNow V-Series 30GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive
AMD Athlon II X2 Dual Core 250 3.00GHz
Corsair CX 400W ATX Power Supply
Samsung SH-S223C/BEBE 22x DVD±RW SATA ReWriter

The box is running XBMC and all content is streamed from my file server over gigabit ethernet.

I'm also running Hyperspin, which I've setup to launch directly from XBMC using the Executor addon. I have a couple of Xbox 360 PC controllers which work a treat for all my emulators.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;12340230*
> Has anybody had stuttering problems with XBMC? I just built my HTPC/NAS with XBMC on W7 and it's awesome for everything except movies seem to stutter a tad. Just enough to notice. I've read XBMC has stuttering problems with some files? Seems to happen on SD movies and bluray rips. CPU is only around %20, too. I want to try WMC but hate how it locks files into the library even after you change/delete them. Is there a way to have it update at a certain time interval?
> 
> The loudest things are the HDD's. Forgot how loud they can be. Pics:


I've never had stuttering issues with XBMC. Although my content is fairly consistent with containers & codecs used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuljk;12520516*
> Here's my setup, using the following components:-
> 
> Antec Fusion Remote HTPC Case - Black
> Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 10666C8 1333MHz Dual-Channel
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H AMD 880G
> Kingston SSDNow V-Series 30GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive
> AMD Athlon II X2 Dual Core 250 3.00GHz
> Corsair CX 400W ATX Power Supply
> Samsung SH-S223C/BEBE 22x DVD±RW SATA ReWriter
> 
> The box is running XBMC and all content is streamed from my file server over gigabit ethernet.
> 
> I'm also running Hyperspin, which I've setup to launch directly from XBMC using the Executor addon. I have a couple of Xbox 360 PC controllers which work a treat for all my emulators.


This looks great! Is it easy to setup the emulators with 360 controllers? Maybe post a guide in the HTPC forum on how to do this. I'd be interested.

Also, which movie db scraper are you guys using to tag your movies & tv shows?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;12521106*
> I've never had stuttering issues with XBMC. Although my content is fairly consistent with containers & codecs used.


My problem ended up being an issue with the refresh rate on my 120hz TV syncing up with the different FPS of various movies. I had to check "sync display to movie" or something and then change each refresh rate setting in CCC. Worked perfect.


----------



## hick

Newly revised








3 monitor 50's for front stage, monitor 30's for sides, boston accustics on ceiling for rears. Powered by an onkyo rc260. HTPC running Media Portal and bitstreaming everything


----------



## yuljk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


I've never had stuttering issues with XBMC. Although my content is fairly consistent with containers & codecs used.

This looks great! Is it easy to setup the emulators with 360 controllers? Maybe post a guide in the HTPC forum on how to do this. I'd be interested.

Also, which movie db scraper are you guys using to tag your movies & tv shows?


Hi PeaceMaker - Yeah the PC 360 controllers work pretty much out of the box with all the popular emulators. I've setup 2 controllers for Nestopia, Snes9x, Fusion etc without much fuss. If you come across an emulator which doesnt work properly using Xpadder to map the appropriate buttons works very well also. I'm absolutely obsessed with Hyperspin though, brilliant frontend!


----------



## Lilwheezy75

Finaly got some good pictures of my setup

Nmediapc 6000B case
Gigabyte mobo (sig)
4 gig gskill memory
amd athlon x2 240
2 2tb WD green 
1 1tb WD blue
URC remote and logitech mediaboard for PS3 via bluetooth
-Running WMC, media browser, gametime, pearl theme, media center master, ect
42pz77u panasonic plasma


----------



## SilentASSassN

System Specs are in my sig.


----------



## Lilwheezy75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentASSassN;12631184*
> System Specs are in my sig.


gReat case!


----------



## jonnyrockets

View attachment 200290


Zotac Ion board. Replaced the Heatsinks with some chipset heatsinks laying around for fun. Temps for cpu were 28, 25 - GPU / ion was 31. I didn't do a load test. I could for you guys if you'd like - any suggestion for loading it up without breaking it? Will prime95 break an ion / atom?

Sorry specs.

Some zotac atom ion board. atom 330 at 1.6 - Will try overclocking soon.
Hmedia chassis microatx.
LG bluray
some spare harddrive I had kicking around.
Windows 7
XBMC

Plays full 720 and 1080 like a champ.

Didn't at first - updated all drivers and installed the codecpack - k lite one. then good to go.

Also - in XBMC turned on hardware video acceleration.

Been great so far - now I want a 1080 tv as opposed to 720 for crisper text!

on a 50" plasma panasonic.


----------



## pdonoho

http://www.overclock.net/htpc/967769-new-htpc-pics.html


----------



## KevinMAnn0024

about half done $750 down $1,000 if you count monitor i have another 700 to go specs are in sig


----------



## Xyxyll

Streams movies and music from a 4TB media server in the adjacent room. Subtle, silent, and efficient. Tied to a 46in full-array Samsung LED TV, Pioneer receiver, and Polk+Klipsch soundstage.


----------



## Carlitos714

here is mine. not the way i wanted to be but living in an apartment kinda limits me to what i want to do with it. once i get a house, then i can pimp it out.

E6850 @ 3.0 GHz,
Scythe Big Shuriken w/ 38mm shrould w/120mm fan








ASUS P5E-VM HDMI,
4 GB Corsair Dominator 1066 MHz,
Corsair HX520,
nMEDIA 5000B
1 x WD Black 640 GB
3 x Samsung F4's 2TB
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250
Mitsubishi LT-46244 - 46" LCD TV - 120Hz - 1080p


----------



## Krame




----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;12806094*


awesome. what case is that?


----------



## Krame

Ebay case. KT-400


----------



## spacegoast

Here is mine:

i3 530
Asus P7H55-M Pro
4GB G.Skill Ripjaw
ATI HD 5570
2x1TB HDD
Corsair H50( overkill I know, but if fits so perfectly in the case







)
Corsair VX 450
LG Blu ray/HD DVD rom
Cooler Master Elite 360 case


----------



## dhrandy

*
COMPUTER SPECS:*
GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H 780G Motherboard
AMD Athlon X2 BE-2350 Processor - 45 watt
G Skill 2GB Memory
430 Watt Mad Dog PS
500 gig SATA hard drive
320 gig SATA hard drive
250 gig IDE hard drive
160 gig SATA hard drive
120 gig IDE hard drive
SATA DVD writer

*SOFTWARE:*
Windows 7 Ultimate
Boxee
Hulu Desktop


----------



## hick

Seems like a lot of new users in this sub forum...
But just picked up a 55" LED tv, will post pic when i get a new camera.


----------



## Droopz

In. Not new to HTPC, but this is my latest build after moving into this house.

Zotac h67-itx
i3 - 2100
4Gb Samgung 1333
Tough Power 750W
Lian Li T1

- Projector is a PT-AE900E.
- Sound is some Sony 7.2 system I can't remember.
- Controlled with one of those sweet Chinese Fly Mouse remotes through XBMC 10.1 + Transparency.
- Media streamed from the family file server over Wireless N.


----------



## Mako0312

I'm jealous, and going to be a hater.

That sucks!!! Even though I know damn well I wish I had it.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz;13982869*
> In. Not new to HTPC, but this is my latest build after moving into this house.
> 
> Zotac h67-itx
> i3 - 2100
> 4Gb Samgung 1333
> Tough Power 750W
> Lian Li T1
> 
> - Projector is a PT-AE900E.
> - Sound is some Sony 7.2 system I can't remember.
> - Controlled with one of those sweet Chinese Fly Mouse remotes through XBMC 10.1 + Transparency.
> - Media streamed from the family file server over Wireless N.


how is power consumption during idle/watching blu rays or mkv files? processor load during movies? just curious because i want to build something similar


----------



## Droopz

I'll check the load later tonight but how would I check power consumption? Never done it before, only ever been concerned with heat previously.


----------



## armada10

Here's mine:

Intel i3 2100
MSI H61M-E23
Kingston 4gb 1333 HyperX
Kingston V-series 64gb SSD
12tb HDD total
Zotac GT 440 1gb GDDR5(for LAV CUVID+MADVR)
LG BH10LS30 BD Drive
OCZ 700w Modxstream PSU
CM Vortex Plus
Vantec and SIIG SATA cards
Silverstone LC10B-E
IOGEAR Wireless Multimedia Keyboard w/Laser Trackball


----------



## GundamWZero

Okay.... my turn:


















































































This was before I switched to the Logitech Harmony 1100 Advanced Remote Control and the Sharp Aquos 60" LED TV... will post pics of those later.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Here is my entry the case mod comp


----------



## jprovido

specs at sig. with ps3 slim and xbox 360


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14577464*
> Here is my entry the case mod comp


More pics ffs.


----------



## Hiege

Specs are in my sig. Not quite sure that water cooling was worth the cost, but the silence, low temps and gaming performance are pretty sweet.


----------



## hick

What kind of speakers are those?...other thank polk


----------



## Hiege

Low end polk.

Front: Monitor 50's
Center: RM8
Sub: PSW10


----------



## valtopps

no ones building htpc anymore ?


----------



## killer-x

Here's my build in progress! lol.

Sorry for the picture quality.










Gigabyte ma785gm-us2h
AMD x2 4000+
Old Power supply, only one sata power plug...
200gb SATA HD
2gb 800mhz Corsair
Case less


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is mine. Log in link below.









By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24









By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24









By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24









By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24









By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24


----------



## trumpet-205

^^ Very nice. In fact mATX gaming rig.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;14623052*
> More pics ffs.


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-competition-2011-worklogs/951986-professional-htpc-scratch-build.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp;15337544*
> Here is mine. Log in link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2011-07-24


I think the only thing I have nicer than you in my HTPC is NOTHING!!! Dang shes's a bueaty! Nice job man.


----------



## Mudfrog

My Mini-ITX HTPC that I built for my bedroom.

Silverstone Sugo SG05BB-450 (450w 80+ PSU)
Intel Sandy Bridge Celeron G530 2.4GHz
ASRock H67M-ITX
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600
Sapphire 4850 1GB HDMI
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Silverstone 92mm HSF

120mm fan in front. I keep the fans between 10-40% depending on load.
Idle temps:
CPU core - 28-31c
GPU - 40c

Load Temps (during game):
CPU core - 40c
GPU 53c


----------



## starwa1ker

Here's my HTPC:




























Specs:
AMD Athlon X2 245
Biostar mATX 880G Motherboard
Corsair XMS3 4GB RAM
WD Black 750GB HDD
Sapphire HD5450 1GB GPU
Antec MicroFusion 350 w/ PSU

Mainly used for streaming from my file server and playing virtual consoles.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;15502063*
> Here's my HTPC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> AMD Athlon X2 245
> Biostar mATX 880G Motherboard
> Corsair XMS3 4GB RAM
> WD Black 750GB HDD
> Sapphire HD5450 1GB GPU
> Antec MicroFusion 350 w/ PSU
> 
> Mainly used for streaming from my file server and playing virtual consoles.


That case looks lovely, only if the top is black as well.


----------



## xxlawman87xx




----------



## hick

Moved stuff around, with new layout I lost my 7.1 so I now have 5.1 with 5 polk monitor 50's and a bic F12 sub. Working on designing a homemade sub that will hopefully be finished by Christmas..and it will be a very nice upgrade I hope. I tried going 5.1+ front heights and front wides...seemed pretty worthless.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I have been work on an ultra slim HTPC build for the past month. The full build log can be found in this thread.

*Components:*

A8-3850 Quad Llano APU @ 1.6GHz 0.875v
SilverStone NT07-AM2 Slim CPU Cooler
ASRock A75M-ITX FM1 Mini ITX Mobo
G.SKILL Eco 4GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Corsair Nova 32GB SSD
Habey EMC-800S Aluminum Mini ITX Case
Hitachi CA10N Slot Load Blu-Ray Drive
Slimline SATA Power to 4-pin Molex Power with Integrated SATA Cable
Scythe SY1212SL12M Slim 120mm Fan
Edimax 802.11b/g/n Nano USB Adapter
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
My new HTPC case (left, Habey EMC-800S) compared to my old one (right, Rosewill RS-MI-01).








By ben_the_ocer at 2011-11-03









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-12-02









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-12-02









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-11-20









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-11-23









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-12-02









By ben_the_ocer at 2011-12-02


----------



## mathelm

AMD Athlon II X2 260 Regor 3.2GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor ADX260OCGMBOX ($64.99)
ASUS M4A88T-M LE AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard ($84.99)
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL($24.99).
Win 7 ($79.95).
Recertified: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3750330AS 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive (pre-flood)($34.99).
PS Cool Master 500w ($50).
Used Ceton Infinity 4 Ebay ($180)
Case Craigalist ($20).
W/ two 2TB drives (From old E6700 build)

You do the math....


----------



## valtopps

im builing a new htpc with craps around the house. try to make it simple and sweet









intel 2500k oc 4.2ghz stock cooler load 72C
gigabye ga-z68ma-d2h-b3
g.skill 2x4gb ddr3-1333
intel x25 80gb g2 ssd
lg blu-ray burner
nmedia 1080 case w/ led display

would like to get a video card and a better cooler but they need to be low profile.


----------



## valtopps

show off your htpc, havent seen anything new?


----------



## Zero4549

Just hit ***urou in my sig


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Just hit ***urou in my sig


I did & I get a page error.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I did & I get a page error.


oh... oh dear. The new rig-builder must have broken my links. I'll fix that when I'm home. For now just check for the rig by the same name in my profile.


----------



## Jimbags

]heres mine
P8H61 M LE usb3 asus mobo
i3 2120 cpu
kingston 1066 ddr3 4Gb RAM
400W psu
homemade timber case
GT220 hdmi out GPU
multicard reader for SD cards etc
Dual 80mm antec green led fans for front intake
lg full HD 51 inch plasma!


----------



## Sturdius

Here's my HTPC. Case is a Zalman HD135, mobo is an Asus P5N-D, processor is a Q6600, video card is a GTX 280, tuner is an ATI Theater Pro 650. I took out the drive bays on either side of the DVD drive and put a 1tb HDD underneath the optical drive. I also have the option of streaming from my main computer.

Sorry the photo quality isn't too great.


----------



## mironccr345

Everyone here has some nice HTPC build's. @ JimBags, nice job with the costume case. Here's my new HTPC build.




Silverstone SilverStone LC13S-E
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
AMD Athlon II X2 250
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB
WD 320GB Caviar Blue
CORSAIR GS600 (over kill!)
Asus GT440 DCII
AVerMedia AVerTV Combo G2


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Everyone here has some nice HTPC build's. @ JimBags, nice job with the costume case. Here's my new HTPC build.


I really like that man, looks great!


----------



## cujo74

Just signed up on this forum, thought I'd post my Silverstone GD06




I3 2100
Asus P8H67 Pro mATX
AMD 5450
4gb Ram Corsair Low Profile
Scythe heatsink
Kingston SSD 64gb
6 HDD from 320gb - 3tb
Silverstone Mod 500w Strider

Hope the pics work; first time posting. Awesome forum for information and just drool factor!


----------



## mironccr345

^ I like that GD06. That was my first choice, but I like the look of the silver version of it.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


man i have same chasis on my rig







did u had problem with psu...? mine needed ome customizing because it didnt anted to fit


----------



## bleachigo

Here's one of mine.Gotta take pics of the other one later.E6600,IP35 Pro,8800 Ultra with 4GB of A-Data RAM.Used to have a Sapphire X1300 in the case that's why i have a Sapphire sticker in there


----------



## mironccr345

^ what kind of heatsink is on your card?


----------



## valtopps

after you list your components and show the inside, you should also show the competed home theater setup. should be nice to see.


----------



## onoz

I'm really interested in what software you guys use for quick video watching, picture viewing, etc. Also, I haven't seen many HTPCs with SSDs in them, is that just overkill?


----------



## mironccr345

I use WMC, Divix and WMP. I wouldn't think an SSD would be overkill, this is OCN after all.


----------



## valtopps

vlc , boxee and powerdvd. ssd is overkill? if you got the money do it. *but this isnt the place to discuss that*


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> I'm really interested in what software you guys use for quick video watching, picture viewing, etc. Also, I haven't seen many HTPCs with SSDs in them, is that just overkill?


XBMC for me. The best.


----------



## bleachigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ what kind of heatsink is on your card?


It's a Accelero Cooling Xtreme 8800 from Arctic Cooling.


----------



## jpyumul

Here is mine...
Specs on my sigrig...


----------



## wedge

I just finished this HTPC recently. One of my goals was for it to be as silent as possible. The only fans are the CPU (which is inaudible from just 1 foot away), and the power supply. Most of the time I have the volume up anyway, but I prefer not to have to turn up the volume just to drown out the computer.
I bought a few things for it, but I mostly tried to use parts I already had.

Here's the specs on mine:

AMD Athlon II x2 245
SilenX Effizio EFZ-100HAI Low Profile Silent CPU Cooler
Rosewill Fan speed controller
Asus M3A78-EM
2 GB DDR2
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB
Samsung Blu-Ray SH-B123L
HIS Radeon 6570 Silent
Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250
Silverstone ML03B
Silverstone SST-ST40F-ES 400W
Logitech M515 Couch Wireless Mouse
Logitech K340 Keyboard
Logitech Harmony One Remote Control
Running Windows 7 using XBMC as a media centre
Remote control software is WinLIRC and EventGhost

It was tough to fit that video card in there. I wanted something better than a 6470, and the HIS model was the ONLY half-height, slient, 6570 that worked. And even this one had to be shoehorned in there. The massive heatsink touches the inside of the case and the tv tuner next to it. But it works great. The SSD keeps the noise to a minimum, and helps make it run much more responsively. I don't need much space on the pc itself, because I've got a 500GB RAID 1 NAS, where I actually store all movies/videos/photos/music.

I built my own IR receiver based on the LIRC serial receiver. My previous HTPC case had a front mounted USB/headphone port, with an unused spot for a IEEE port. It was the perfect place, so I built my receiver onto the unused portion of the PCB. And I cut the IR cover off an old car radio and glued it to the front. It was great on the old case, but the new case has no external 3.5" drive bay. So I need to find a new permanent solution for mounting that, right now it's just sitting on top. I might do something like drill a hole in the bottom corner of the case and mount a new receiver there, haven't decided yet.

I was originally looking for a low profile 120mm fan for the cpu, but when I finally tried one, it turned out that 120mm is larger than the size of the opening on the top of the case. Which means non-optimal airflow and unnecessary noise. Plus most of those are too large to fit the support crossbar in the case (pictured below).
I saw the SilenX cooler on sale one day and figured I would try it out. I was initially unsure about this brand, but the specs were all good, and it turned out to be perfect. The fan is a 100mm FDB and fits perfectly inside the case. I was using the boxed fan speed controller, and had it set to around ~1100rpm, which is completely inaudible at 2 feet away. But I swapped it out for a Rosewill controller I had laying around, because the Rosewill can be mounted in one of the spare pci slots with rear access. But the Rosewill has a minimum speed of 1300rpm, which is still extremely quiet, and probably a good thing since this is the only source of airflow for the entire case (Power Supply is self-contained).

Pics Added:

Front:


Inside:


Mouse, Keyboard, Remote:


Custom IR Receiver (the glue is only visible cause of the camera flash):


----------



## Citra

I was able to fit a normal 120mm on the top by angling it.


----------



## rrims

CPU: Intel E6400 @ 2.4ghz
Ram: 4 Gigs Kingston DDR2
Mobo: Intel DG33TL
Case: Sony Viao (i use it because it matches the rest of my equipment)
Video Card: EVGA 9600GSO
Hard drives: (1) 1Tb WD Black (1) 1Tb WD Green (1) 500 WD Black (1) 250 WD Black
OS: Windows 7 64bit with XBMC










EDIT: From the pictures i see i need to dust badly, but this is a low-light room so you would never see any of that dust in regular viewing conditions.


----------



## trog

My HTPC is actually located in bedroom behind white door on the left in last pic







HTPC moved from left to right in 1st pic to be right beside door
































Ipazzport controls HTPC in living room, HVR-3000 IR remote with some editing in irremote.ini controls HTPC in bedroom (when i am lazing in bed hehe)
HVR-3000 hooked up to my cable tv box via S-Video and TV point via coax cable for analog free to air TV and records from both


----------



## Citra

I think you need a bigger tv to match those speakers.









Sent from my iPad


----------



## trog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I think you need a bigger tv to match those speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Haha ya i think you are right







Big bulky furniture excellent for mini floor standers though


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trog*


How do you like the iPazzport? I was interested in getting one for my HTPC.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trog*
> 
> My HTPC is actually located in bedroom behind white door on the left in last pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTPC moved from left to right in 1st pic to be right beside door
> 
> Ipazzport controls HTPC in living room, HVR-3000 IR remote with some editing in irremote.ini controls HTPC in bedroom (when i am lazing in bed hehe)
> HVR-3000 hooked up to my cable tv box via S-Video and TV point via coax cable for analog free to air TV and records from both


That place looks really Singapore-y


----------



## Matt-Matt

Would a Intel Core 2 Duo E2140 be fast enough? Alongside 4GB of DDR2 @ 533MHz and a GT220 512mb DDR2?

If not, i guess i'll use a Q9400







But the E2140 would fit far better in a small HTPC case.


----------



## trog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> How do you like the iPazzport? I was interested in getting one for my HTPC.


The range is great but typing on the LCD TV has to take some using to







Backlit sweet for use in the dark hehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> That place looks really Singapore-y

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Would a Intel Core 2 Duo E2140 be fast enough? Alongside 4GB of DDR2 @ 533MHz and a GT220 512mb DDR2?
> If not, i guess i'll use a Q9400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the E2140 would fit far better in a small HTPC case.


Just for playback good to go but that would depend if you want/have a DTS HD Master/Dolby TrueHD capable AVR


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trog*
> 
> The range is great but typing on the LCD TV has to take some using to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backlit sweet for use in the dark hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for playback good to go but that would depend if you want/have a DTS HD Master/Dolby TrueHD capable AVR


I'd just hook it up to the TV in the loungeroom. With 5.1 speakers at the best. (I'd buy a soundcard for $30 if it came to that).


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> AMD Athlon II X2 260 Regor 3.2GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor ADX260OCGMBOX ($64.99)
> ASUS M4A88T-M LE AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard ($84.99)
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL($24.99).
> Win 7 ($79.95).
> Recertified: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3750330AS 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive (pre-flood)($34.99).
> PS Cool Master 500w ($50).
> Used Ceton Infinity 4 Ebay ($180)
> Case Craigalist ($20).
> W/ two 2TB drives (From old E6700 build)
> You do the math....


How was your experience with the Ceton infinitv4? More so relating to installation and dealing with cable company? I've read reviews on newegg and other sites, most people love the card, but I've read some interesting issues with it, like one guy had to reinstall the drivers like once a week. Could be that these users didn't install correctly. Also, did you attempt (or complete) the process of dedicating and controlling a tuner from another Windows Media Center PC? (in retrospec that question may have been misplaced since it appears you are using all 4 on your HTPC)


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> How was your experience with the Ceton infinitv4? More so relating to installation and dealing with cable company? I've read reviews on newegg and other sites, most people love the card, but I've read some interesting issues with it, like one guy had to reinstall the drivers like once a week. Could be that these users didn't install correctly. Also, did you attempt (or complete) the process of dedicating and controlling a tuner from another Windows Media Center PC? (in retrospec that question may have been misplaced since it appears you are using all 4 on your HTPC)


Got your PM, sorry, didn't realize I wasn't still following this thread ( or maybe I am, you know how the email can be). When I built this last September, the new law (or FCC ruling) had just went into effect requiring cable company's to provide a self install kit for cable card users, and I have time warner here so.... Went to their office in the biggest city here, after calling a head first, and the lady knew absolutely nothing about it. I could go into all the details about how I made her call a tech in off the road to bring me one and refused to step away from her window until he got there, but I don't want to bore you. Called the special number to pair it up with the card, and of course the card they gave me was bad. It also turns out that I needed a "switched tuner" box from/with time warner in order to receive programing once the card was pared up. This time I went to a smaller TWC office in a small town ( same distance from me) and the lady there was great, knew what I was talking about and had everything I needed including the switched tuner box (which doesn't cost anything extra btw). Only thing was that the Motorola tuner boxes could only handle 2 tuners according to the web, she made a call and told me that they said it should work and would issue me a second if it didn't. Turns out that once it downloads new firmware via the cable plugged into it, it can now handle 6 tuners. Called the special number again, and read off a few numbers and setting off the htpc for the guy and I was good to go.

The ceaton install was mostly plug n play as I recall. You can bring up each tuner in your browse via it's own individual IP address. Shows temp of each tuner etc.. There were a few bugs at first, missing recordings, because the switched tuner didn't resync sometimes after the pc would do an update and reboot (blinking green light code on the box). I would have to unplug the USB cable and/or unplug the power to it. But that didn't last long, I don't know weather it was a windows update or one to the switched tuner, but it's been almost flawless for months now.

I didn't/haven't tried the networked tuner on a different PC, I use xbox's as extenders, which work great. I don't think it would be a big thing to setup though. As mentioned above, each tuner has it's own IP and I think windows see's it as a network card so....

I did keep my 2 HDHomeruns hooked up. At first I was going to add them to the HTPC, but for one, it was missing an episode or two of the big bang theory, and two, I'm still using vista on my main PC here. The benefit of vista over W7 is that I can edit the ones I want to keep (via TVToolbox) and W7 on the htpc see's them in the line up. So I setup them up on the vista pc....

So I can do this:



But yes, I highly recommend the ceaton ( their suppose to come out with a 6 tuner version). It's the best cable card setup out there now. Until someone comes out with a satilite dish htpc card or at least a 6 tuner 1 cable card (cable labs limit) setup, it's the best out there.

Hope this helps...









EDIT:
Wrote this based on your PM questions, but to what you said above about other users. My htpc dose only one thing, home theater. You of course know how programs and things can have issues with each other. So I guess there could be problems with certain cards, but my guess would be conflicts with other hardware/software. Mine is a clean install which I watch TV, ripped DVD's and stream Netflix and a occasional youtube ( plus blu-rays). I did add a slot fan to it to keep the ceaton tuners cooler. Can't remember if I done this for a reason or just didn't like the temps I saw. Probably was because I read it some where on the net plus I had the slot fan laying here already. I would however recommend a faster cpu than mine. It does OK but can stutter (5 to 10 seconds) from time to time when you first go into something (ie. tv recordings, movies etc..).


----------



## herkalurk

Yeah, I also read a lot of reviews that say the card gets hot when using more than 2 tuners. I also saw that the Inifini TV 4 PCI E card just dropped $100, so that might push my HTPC plans up.

The reason I asked about the dedication of tuners to another room, is because I'm planning to only dedicate 2 to the HTPC, and the other 2 to my desktops. My wife is constantly in her office upstairs, and would be great if she could watch TV through windows media center, and just releasing control to her PC.

I didn't realize that each tuner got it's own ip. I read that the software creates a windows network bridge to the card, but I guess I didn't catch the part that there is 1 for each tuner. What ports (if any) had to be forwarded on your router?


----------



## scoyne2

Build in progress
Wesena e7 Case
Nexus Real Silent Fans
FTW-PC sleeving
Waterslide decals from bedlam creations

Click to enlarge


----------



## Starbomba

Here's my own HTPC, my $20 Submarine. It's temporarily out of commission since i sold the H50 to go full water on it. I might add a tuner card in the future, once they became more affordable. Mainly this machine is for watching movies/anime/recorded TV programs/BOINCing.

E6400 CPU
ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 mobo
MSI GTS 450 GPU
4 GB Corsair XMS3 RAM
Samsung Spinpoint M6 HM320HI 320 GB HDD
LG DVD-RAM (to be replaced with BD Combo unit)
W7 Pro x64
Corsair CX500v2 500w PSU
Adesso MCE ARC-1100 remote
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS sound card
Full watercooling loop (WIP)


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Here's my own HTPC, my $20 Submarine. It's temporarily out of commission since i sold the H50 to go full water on it. I might add a tuner card in the future, once they became more affordable. Mainly this machine is for watching movies/anime/recorded TV programs/BOINCing.
> E6400 CPU
> ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 mobo
> MSI GTS 450 GPU
> 4 GB Corsair XMS3 RAM
> Samsung Spinpoint M6 HM320HI 320 GB HDD
> LG DVD-RAM (to be replaced with BD Combo unit)
> W7 Pro x64
> Corsair CX500v2 500w PSU
> Adesso MCE ARC-1100 remote
> Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS sound card
> Full watercooling loop (WIP)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't removing the front hard drive mount racks improve airflow? That is, if you have a fan in the front.

Also, I'm super jealous of your H50 (well, your old H50). I wish i could put my HTPC on water, but money is tight. =/


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't removing the front hard drive mount racks improve airflow? That is, if you have a fan in the front.
> Also, I'm super jealous of your H50 (well, your old H50). I wish i could put my HTPC on water, but money is tight. =/


I have a fan in the front, a 92mm F9 PWM from Artic Cooling, dead silent and pushes quite a bit of air.

I do not want to remove the rest of the hdd rack, will work as the hideout for the pump and res for my loop. I've modded that case from 2 80mm intakes to 2 92mm intakes and 1 120mm exhaust, and will soon be modded to add 2 120mm intakes at the bottom for the 240mm rad i've planned to add and some random cuts here and there to make cable management easier. And to think this case was $20, and came with one of those crap PSU's you don't even want to look at...









I bought my H50 on the OCN marketplace for like $45 a year ago. You could get a similar deal on an H50 or H60, they're not that expensive (someone sold one recently for $35, go figure). Hell, the most expensive upgrade i'll do to my build will be the WCing loop, not even the parts alone will be that much since some of them were free. But considering i'm doing this for silence rather than cooling, i don't mind. Plus, i've been saving for 4-5 months to get both my PC's watercooled, it's not like i have money to spare.









EDIT: wow, your HTPC is very similar to mine, at least the CPU is. Early Conroes are pretty nice chips for the money, and OC pretty nicely without unloading a ton of heat. My E6400, even though it's lapped and veeeery overvolted (G41 chipsets truly fail for OCing), didn't push over 50c @ 2.73 GHz on BOINC, and like 40c on 1080p playback, so i could undervolt all the fans on my HTPC and it was always cool and silent.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have a fan in the front, a 92mm F9 PWM from Artic Cooling, dead silent and pushes quite a bit of air.
> I do not want to remove the rest of the hdd rack, will work as the hideout for the pump and res for my loop. I've modded that case from 2 80mm intakes to 2 92mm intakes and 1 120mm exhaust, and will soon be modded to add 2 120mm intakes at the bottom for the 240mm rad i've planned to add and some random cuts here and there to make cable management easier. And to think this case was $20, and came with one of those crap PSU's you don't even want to look at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my H50 on the OCN marketplace for like $45 a year ago. You could get a similar deal on an H50 or H60, they're not that expensive (someone sold one recently for $35, go figure). Hell, the most expensive upgrade i'll do to my build will be the WCing loop, not even the parts alone will be that much since some of them were free. But considering i'm doing this for silence rather than cooling, i don't mind. Plus, i've been saving for 4-5 months to get both my PC's watercooled, it's not like i have money to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow, your HTPC is very similar to mine, at least the CPU is. Early Conroes are pretty nice chips for the money, and OC pretty nicely without unloading a ton of heat. My E6400, even though it's lapped and veeeery overvolted (G41 chipsets truly fail for OCing), didn't push over 50c @ 2.73 GHz on BOINC, and like 40c on 1080p playback, so i could undervolt all the fans on my HTPC and it was always cool and silent.


The HDD rack makes sense now, i should of thought about it as a hide-away for a water pump.









I see the prices are pretty cheap for a H50 or H60, but I always get sidetracked with my money. Then when i go to sit down and there's a quiet part in a movie, i can ever-so-slightly hear my HTPC, and i get annoyed.







But like you said, my 6400 destroys 1080p content, so i guess i could play around with lower fan speeds. Temperatures aren't a problem since it's in the basement, I'm just looking for less noise.


----------



## Citra

Need a cheap and silent heatsink for my HTPC. Any ideas? See sig.


----------



## longroadtrip

Prolimatech Samuel 17


----------



## redsunx




----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Prolimatech Samuel 17


Sadly, I can not find that at any of my local stores. I'll most likely go with the big shruiken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Lol wut.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Lol wut.


25 feet of HDMI coolness straight from my rig to the TV lol


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> 25 feet of HDMI coolness straight from my rig to the TV lol


Erm... a HDMI cord is not an HTPC. Nor is a TV attached to a gaming rig.


----------



## TheLombax

I've decided to build a HTPC out of some parts recently and a unused NSK1480 case which a friend was about to get rid of. Here is a couple of pics, more to come soon.



Finished and in use.



Internals, it was hard to try and make it all neat because of the cramped conditions. I decided to stick the extra connections under the hard disk drive bay. A WD Caviar Blue 1TB drive is used, model WD10EALX and a Sony Optiarc DVDRW drive. The CPU is a AMD Fusion A4-3400 and a GA-A75M-UD2H which has everything I need and works fine with OpenELEC. I also have a remote control to control the unit.



I replaced the stock Antec fans with Coolermaster silent 80mm fans which came in a 6 pack. These fans are very quiet and don't have the extra cable clutter by the tricool speed selection switch. I can't hear the fans in silent parts of a movie, the same with the stock AMD cooler.

It runs OpenELEC. I originally tried to use XBMC live, however I noticed the OSD was stuttering and had an average of 1.5FPS in the debugging. I searched for hours and found the issue is with AMD Fusion and graphics acceleration. I came across OpenELEC and they had drivers built in for different versions, set up a USB stick and installed it to the hard disk. No problems at all and have it connected by HDMI. After tweaking a few settings, I have audio out the HDMI to the LCD TV as well. Pretty happy with it to play multimedia.









I love my HTPC because it means no more burning video files to disc to play on the TV or running long HDMI cords now. Plus it looks great and I am happy.


----------



## Jimbags

decided to build a new acrylic case for my htpc looks much better than my old one


----------



## Starbomba

Those LED fan do look a bit distracting for an HTPC. Can you turn them off?


----------



## Jimbags

i sorta like the effect tho and me personally dont even notice them when its tucked under the 51 inch TV.
is their some way i could switch them in and off?
also should i put on my core i3 and 'powered by ASUS' stickers on probs bottom right corner? thanks for the constructive advice


----------



## pioneerisloud

Some of you guys have some excellent HTPC's!

I have two, specs are as follows:

*HTPC01 (Living room with a 55" plasma and 7.1 surround sound):*

Q6600 @ 3.4GHz, cooled by a CoolerMaster Gemin II
eVGA GTS 250 with stock aftermarket heatsink and HDMI out
4GB Samsung DDR2-533 @ 1000, 5-5-5-15
Gigabyte 965p motherboard
nMedia PC case (the cheaper one)
DVD burner
2x Seagate 7200.12's in RAID0
Running Windows 7 x64 + XBMC
Really small keyboard with built in touchpad
Rosewill Media Center remote, software modded for XBMC Controls
55" Samsung Plasma 1080p
Yamaha RX 467 Receiver + Pioneer 350w RMS x2 power amp + Dayton DTA-100a T-amp
2 pairs of Pioneer towers for fronts (stacked)
2x Dayton B652's for centers
2x Dayton B652's sides
2x Dayton B652's rears, running off the DTA-100a
Custom Polk dB car subwoofer tuned at 28Hz, running off the Pioneer power amp for 550w RMS

*HTPC02 (Bedroom with a 32" LED LCD 720p, and soon to be Dolby Prologic analogue surround):*

AMD Athlon x2 6000+ Windsor at stock 3.0GHz
Generic ECS AM2 board out of a Gateway
2x2GB Crucial DDR2-800 at 533
Onboard GeForce 6150
nMedia PC case (cheaper one again)
DVD Burner (IDE)
320GB IDE Hard Drive
Running Windows 7 x64 + XBMC
Really small keyboard with built in touchpad
Rosewill Media Center remote, software modded for XBMC Controls
32" Dynex LED LCD 720p and 120Hz (supposedly)
Soon to be Sony 100w x5 Dolby Prologic Receiver (analogue only)
Sony dual 6.5" tower speakers (not hooked up yet but I have them)
Sony tiny little satellites for center / surround (I have the surrounds, not the center yet)
No sub, might add a SUB800 or SUB1000 later
Sadly I don't have any pictures. I have an older video of my living room setup before the HTPC was built though, and before all the B652's.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i sorta like the effect tho and me personally dont even notice them when its tucked under the 51 inch TV.
> is their some way i could switch them in and off?
> also should i put on my core i3 and 'powered by ASUS' stickers on probs bottom right corner? thanks for the constructive advice


I think it would look better underneath the power button, but that's just me.


----------



## spluge100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i sorta like the effect tho and me personally dont even notice them when its tucked under the 51 inch TV.
> is their some way i could switch them in and off?
> also should i put on my core i3 and 'powered by ASUS' stickers on probs bottom right corner? thanks for the constructive advice


I think it looks great as well - although I do appreciate on/off switches for movies in particular.


----------



## Jimbags

thanks for your opinions and help guys ill post a pic when the stickers are on i might also take some inside shots so you can perv on my hardware


----------



## Jimbags

here are the pics i promised with stickers on. i resized them so they were smaller i hope theyre not to big








what ya think???


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> here are the pics i promised with stickers on. i resized them so they were smaller i hope theyre not to big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think???


Looks awesome. I like the green fans on the front, though for me I would be distracted by them.









I did a couple of little modifications to my own HTPC, after I found the original AMD APU stock fan a bit noisy in silent parts of a movie. I can also hear the 7200RPM vibration of the caviar blue hard disk even though the cages have rubber grommets for the screws. Because of these issues I purchased an Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro Rev2 and a 1TB Caviar green. I picked the WD10EZRX model because apparently it has a single drive platter which means less vibration, heat and noise. After doing a full HDD test on it, I installed it and noticed that there is no vibration from the drive.










That was what concerned me when I installed the cooler, was that I might not be able to close the cover. Fortunately I had a few mm to spare. I was lucky.










Inside the HTPC, the new Caviar Green and the cooler installed on the A4-3400.


The cooler is bigger than I realised. Even when reinstalling the "crossbar" thing the NSK1480 has for support, the cooler was extremely close to it, however was still well away from the fan blades.

I tested all of it, including how quiet it was. Everything works great and the CPU has great temps with the new cooler and is quieter than the stock cooler. I can't even hear it when I am in a silent part of a movie now. I am paranoid the fan isn't even running now.


----------



## mironccr345

@JimBags That's a nice HTPC you have there. I like the green but like mentioned, might be a little distracting for me. Even the power LED on my HTPC bugs me. But It's still neat looking.









@TheLamBox Hows the AMD A4 3400 Fusion running for you? I'm interested in getting one because of the on board gpu. Do you get any lag running 1080p?


----------



## Jimbags

nice one gotta keep those bits nice and cool


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> @JimBags That's a nice HTPC you have there. I like the green but like mentioned, might be a little distracting for me. Even the power LED on my HTPC bugs me. But It's still neat looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheLamBox Hows the AMD A4 3400 Fusion running for you? I'm interested in getting one because of the on board gpu. Do you get any lag running 1080p?


Well I only tried the A4 3400 with OpenELEC and I have tried a 1080p mkv file on the hard disk, no lag to report of.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice one gotta keep those bits nice and cool


Heat, the natural enemy of electronics.


----------



## raiderxx

Both pull media from my server.

Living room HTPC:

SILVERSTONE ML03B
ASRock 880GMH/USB3
AMD Athlon II X2 255
Wintec AMPX 2x2 gig
Antec EarthWatts Green EA-380D
Intel X25-M 80 gig SSD
Windows 7 with XBMC

All HDDs except for the SSD are now stored in the server.



















Bedroom HTPC:

Habey EMC-600S
GIGABYTE GA-E350N-USB3
SAMSUNG 1x4GB RAM
2 gig flash drive for OS
Running OpenElec XBMC
Lenovo Multimedia Remote Keyboard N5902

Ignore the ram pictured below. Just replaced them for one Samsung Low Profile 4 gig stick.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.


It works well enough, but I don't think it works perfectly, especially if you're going to want to watch full HD movies. I have used it only on a 720p TV and once in a while I will get some screen tearing from an HD movie. DVD quality media has worked perfectly fine. My wife and I are able to finish up movies or tv shows in our bedroom, which is what we wanted and what we got. All in all, it's a GREAT board for a secondary htpc.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> It works well enough, but I don't think it works perfectly, especially if you're going to want to watch full HD movies. I have used it only on a 720p TV and once in a while I will get some screen tearing from an HD movie. DVD quality media has worked perfectly fine. My wife and I are able to finish up movies or tv shows in our bedroom, which is what we wanted and what we got. All in all, it's a GREAT board for a secondary htpc.
Click to expand...

If it won't do HD, then that's kind of a deal breaker sadly.







I was going to have it hooked up to a 720p TV, and a 1080p monitor (two different setups). And I do have a few 1080p and 720p movies, even some TV shows.









Guess I'll have to look into the A4 through A8 APU's. I was just wanting to get a feel for how those super low power units do, because the cost of electricity running the machines I've got...really sucks.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> It works well enough, but I don't think it works perfectly, especially if you're going to want to watch full HD movies. I have used it only on a 720p TV and once in a while I will get some screen tearing from an HD movie. DVD quality media has worked perfectly fine. My wife and I are able to finish up movies or tv shows in our bedroom, which is what we wanted and what we got. All in all, it's a GREAT board for a secondary htpc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it won't do HD, then that's kind of a deal breaker sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have it hooked up to a 720p TV, and a 1080p monitor (two different setups). And I do have a few 1080p and 720p movies, even some TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to look into the A4 through A8 APU's. I was just wanting to get a feel for how those super low power units do, because the cost of electricity running the machines I've got...really sucks.
Click to expand...

I'm sure... Tell you what. Is this something you're planning on doing soon? I'm super busy this week, but next weekend, I should have an hour or two I can use to hook the machine up to our main TV (1080p) and I can run Avatar, which is probably my most intensive uncompressed bluray rip I have and then I can give you a better review of the board.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> It works well enough, but I don't think it works perfectly, especially if you're going to want to watch full HD movies. I have used it only on a 720p TV and once in a while I will get some screen tearing from an HD movie. DVD quality media has worked perfectly fine. My wife and I are able to finish up movies or tv shows in our bedroom, which is what we wanted and what we got. All in all, it's a GREAT board for a secondary htpc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it won't do HD, then that's kind of a deal breaker sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have it hooked up to a 720p TV, and a 1080p monitor (two different setups). And I do have a few 1080p and 720p movies, even some TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to look into the A4 through A8 APU's. I was just wanting to get a feel for how those super low power units do, because the cost of electricity running the machines I've got...really sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure... Tell you what. Is this something you're planning on doing soon? I'm super busy this week, but next weekend, I should have an hour or two I can use to hook the machine up to our main TV (1080p) and I can run Avatar, which is probably my most intensive uncompressed bluray rip I have and then I can give you a better review of the board.
Click to expand...

My blu rays are all rips.....









Also, I use XBMC with Windows 7. If its not too much hassle, I wouldn't mind getting your thoughts on it. It would JUST be used for media viewing in our kid's room, and in our room (he's got 1080p, we've got 720p). Our main TV is going to have a lot more power, due to gaming on it too.

I'm not in any rush though. I need money to get the equipment first, and that's hard to come by right now.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Raider, how's that E-350 combo doing for you? I'm curious because I'm hoping to replace 2 of my machines with those in the somewhat near future, because of the super low power draw. Both HTPC's. My main HTPC will be converted into probably my existing i5 2500k when I jump to Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> It works well enough, but I don't think it works perfectly, especially if you're going to want to watch full HD movies. I have used it only on a 720p TV and once in a while I will get some screen tearing from an HD movie. DVD quality media has worked perfectly fine. My wife and I are able to finish up movies or tv shows in our bedroom, which is what we wanted and what we got. All in all, it's a GREAT board for a secondary htpc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it won't do HD, then that's kind of a deal breaker sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have it hooked up to a 720p TV, and a 1080p monitor (two different setups). And I do have a few 1080p and 720p movies, even some TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to look into the A4 through A8 APU's. I was just wanting to get a feel for how those super low power units do, because the cost of electricity running the machines I've got...really sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure... Tell you what. Is this something you're planning on doing soon? I'm super busy this week, but next weekend, I should have an hour or two I can use to hook the machine up to our main TV (1080p) and I can run Avatar, which is probably my most intensive uncompressed bluray rip I have and then I can give you a better review of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My blu rays are all rips.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I use XBMC with Windows 7. If its not too much hassle, I wouldn't mind getting your thoughts on it. It would JUST be used for media viewing in our kid's room, and in our room (he's got 1080p, we've got 720p). Our main TV is going to have a lot more power, due to gaming on it too.
> 
> I'm not in any rush though. I need money to get the equipment first, and that's hard to come by right now.
Click to expand...

So are mine.









The E350 HTPC is running OpenElec XBMC, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Hoges

Hi Raiderxx,

Not sure exactly what problems you're having with the E350, but from research I've done it plays 1080P back flawlessly.

I've supplied a link to an Australian forum (I'm in Australia) and many of the guys on there say that the E350 is more than up to the task. A member named Zircosil has linked a youtube vid where he loads up [email protected] and plays back a 1080P file no problems at all.

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1645837&p=28

Anyways, hope this helps people considering going down that route!

Cheers


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoges*
> 
> Hi Raiderxx,
> 
> Not sure exactly what problems you're having with the E350, but from research I've done it plays 1080P back flawlessly.
> 
> I've supplied a link to an Australian forum (I'm in Australia) and many of the guys on there say that the E350 is more than up to the task. A member named Zircosil has linked a youtube vid where he loads up [email protected] and plays back a 1080P file no problems at all.
> 
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1645837&p=28
> 
> Anyways, hope this helps people considering going down that route!
> 
> Cheers


Sorry if I was unclear. It wasn't that I was having problems, it was that I hadn't done enough testing to merit giving a review.


----------



## Kymahri

Here is my HTPC.
Still in progress but it allready works.

Hardware is:
Zotac 9300 Wifi
1GB RAM
160GB HDD
AMD HD 4550
Intel e5200


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kymahri*
> 
> Here is my HTPC.
> Still in progress but it allready works.
> Hardware is:
> Zotac 9300 Wifi
> 1GB RAM
> 160GB HDD
> AMD HD 4550
> Intel e5200


Nice PS3 mod.









Just put this together last night. Will post a pic of my bedroom entertainment center when I get home this evening. I am using this unit on a Onkyo TX-SR608 connected to my Samsung 40" LCD TV.

Only thing installed so far really is Windows 7 Enterprise + XBMC.

CPU: Intel E3-1235 Xeon
MB: Biostar TH67+ Micro ATX
RAM: Kingston HyperX 2 x 2GB DDR3 2000MHz (I did not paint the memory. I won them from the freebie section like that... LOL)
GPU: Integrated Intel HD3000
PSU: Corsair CX430 V2
CASE: Silverstone ML03B
SSD: 64GB Samsung 2.5" (Green thing in the pic)
HDD: Seagate Constellation 500GB SATA 7200 RPM 2.5" (Installed under the 5.25" bay)


----------



## Kymahri

Thanks.
I will post more pics when its done. Now, there is a huge hole at the bottom, but i bought a hexmesh to fit in there. And i will build a sensor, that i can turn it on with the original button.


----------



## Mudfrog

Updated pics of my main HTPC and setup. Don't worry.. I'll work on cable management later


----------



## valtopps

my new htpc simple and sweet

intel 2500k oc 4.2ghz stock cooler load 72C
gigabye ga-z68ma-d2h-b3
g.skill 2x4gb ddr3-1333
intel x25 80gb g2 ssd
lg blu-ray burner
nmedia 1080 case w/ led display

i just updated the ssd from intel x25 to a samsung 830, so sweet! the time i hit the power button and sit down on the coach its on and ready to go


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> 
> my new htpc simple and sweet
> intel 2500k oc 4.2ghz stock cooler load 72C
> gigabye ga-z68ma-d2h-b3
> g.skill 2x4gb ddr3-1333
> intel x25 80gb g2 ssd
> lg blu-ray burner
> nmedia 1080 case w/ led display
> i just updated the ssd from intel x25 to a samsung 830, so sweet! the time i hit the power button and sit down on the coach its on and ready to go


Looks very clean on the outside, but what about the inside....?









Also, how do you like the case (setup and quality of construction), seen some mixed reviews on that case.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: LookingGood!: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Updated pics of my main HTPC and setup. Don't worry.. I'll work on cable management later





Nice work. I like the SilverStone HTPC case's. What's are you using to get that menu on your screen?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> 
> my new htpc simple and sweet
> intel 2500k oc 4.2ghz stock cooler load 72C
> gigabye ga-z68ma-d2h-b3
> g.skill 2x4gb ddr3-1333
> intel x25 80gb g2 ssd
> lg blu-ray burner
> nmedia 1080 case w/ led display
> i just updated the ssd from intel x25 to a samsung 830, so sweet! the time i hit the power button and sit down on the coach its on and ready to go





I like the display on this case. Did it come with the case or did you have to purchase it separately?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice work. I like the SilverStone HTPC case's. What's are you using to get that menu on your screen?


I'm using XBMC for the menu.


----------



## valtopps

i like to call mine simple and sweet.
i love the case, i never met a person who didnt.

heres the specs.

intel 2500k oc 4.2ghz stock cooler load 72C
gigabye ga-z68ma-d2h-b3
g.skill 2x4gb ddr3-1333
samsung 830 64gb ssd
lg blu-ray burner
nmedia 1080 case w/ led display


----------



## ALpHaMoNk




----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I'm using XBMC for the menu.


what theme? im using AEON NOX and it doesnt remotely look like that. im still working on mine as i still havent figured out how to decode dts-hd master audio since my card cant bitstream it.

heres the front of my gaming htpc


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALpHaMoNk*


What case is that exactly?? NVM see it in sig.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I'm using XBMC for the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what theme? im using AEON NOX and it doesnt remotely look like that. im still working on mine as i still havent figured out how to decode dts-hd master audio since my card cant bitstream it.
> 
> heres the front of my gaming htpc
Click to expand...

I'm at work so I can't confirm, but it looks like he is using the viewtype Showcase on Aeon.


----------



## axipher

Can't believe I never posted in here. Here's mine, an old Acer AX1800 with everything but the PSU and motherboard upgraded:

- Acer Slimline Case
- Liteon 220 W PSU
- Acer Motherboard
- E5400 Q6600
- 2 GB DDR2 4 GB DDR2 Kingston
- Cooler Master Vortex Plus with Scythe PWM 92 mm fan
- 3 Scythe 40 mm chipset fans
- Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250
- Sapphire Low profile 5670
- Asus BD-R
- Rosewill MCE Remote


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I'm at work so I can't confirm, but it looks like he is using the viewtype Showcase on Aeon.


Yea I believe that was the name of it. I know it's Aeon though.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't believe I never posted in here. Here's mine, an old Acer AX1800 with everything but the PSU and motherboard upgraded:
> - Acer Slimline Case
> - Liteon 220 W PSU
> - Acer Motherboard
> - E5400 Q6600
> - 2 GB DDR2 4 GB DDR2 Kingston
> - Cooler Master Vortex Plus with Scythe PWM 92 mm fan
> - 3 Scythe 40 mm chipset fans
> - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250
> - Sapphire Low profile 5670
> - Asus BD-R
> - Rosewill MCE Remote






Nice set up. What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't believe I never posted in here. Here's mine, an old Acer AX1800 with everything but the PSU and motherboard upgraded:
> - Acer Slimline Case
> - Liteon 220 W PSU
> - Acer Motherboard
> - E5400 Q6600
> - 2 GB DDR2 4 GB DDR2 Kingston
> - Cooler Master Vortex Plus with Scythe PWM 92 mm fan
> - 3 Scythe 40 mm chipset fans
> - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250
> - Sapphire Low profile 5670
> - Asus BD-R
> - Rosewill MCE Remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up. What kind of speakers are those?
Click to expand...

The two towers are some older Pro-Audios that I picked up off the side of the road and replaced the crossover boards on, then a Dalhquist 350 W Sub, and a Klipsch HD 300 Compact 5.1 speakers minus the sub since it is lacking for a large room so I'm using my 20-year old one instead.

The Klipsch are hooked up as 5.1 with the sub and the Pro-audio's are connected to channel B on the front left/right for added range.

Running HDMI from the HTPC to a Denon 2808. I love the fact that I can switch from Multi-Channel to 5-Channel Stereo and the AVR will automatically switch to Dolby Digital if I'm playing a source with Dolby Digital.

EDIT: That is Avatar playing on a crappy little Sony 32" LCD while my 50" is out for repair


----------



## richuwo11

Here's my setup:


AMD A8 3870 Black
ASUS F1A75-M FM1 board
64GB Crucial M4
500GB WD Blue
2TB WD Green
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
ASUS DVD-RW
Silverstone Lascala LC20B case
Corsair Builder 430W PSU


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> AMD A8 3870 Black
> ASUS F1A75-M FM1 board
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
> ASUS DVD-RW
> Silverstone Lascala LC20B case
> Corsair Builder 430W PSU






Nice set up you got there! How are you liking that SilverStone case?


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up you got there! How are you liking that SilverStone case?


I like it a lot. Plenty of space inside and lots of USB ports if I need them. Got it for a good price too, ~$110.

Currently I have a 64GB Crucial M4 SSD, WD 500GB blue and a 2TB WD Green in there. I can probably fit another 4 hard drives if I needed them (my 2TB is almost full).


----------



## zebadoba

Here is my current system. I am getting ready to build a new HTPC and am getting some great advice from *thepoopscooper*, *trumpet-205* and *Asininity*.

This system dates back to almost 5 years ago. It has had one new video card and one new PS. On the video card the capacitors swelled and a couple popped letting the magic smoke out. The PS had a fan bearing going, and was swapped out with a good but used PS from somewhere.

Sempron 3000+
1 GB of RAM
ATI Radeon 9600 (replaced last year due to the original video card's caps dying)
(2) 500 GB Drives
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI Capture card
Records in S-video/stereo
Generic tower case
Generic PS
Generic RVD/RW
Two extra fans powered from the 5 volt rail
Home made HD isolators
Home made case silencing
controls DirecTV via serial to USB: USB TV Translator
connected to Samsung LCD via DVI to HDMI
Running BeyondTV 4
is used by my 8 year old daughter and wife via the firefly RF remote (they love the BeyondTV interface)
has an inexpensive wireless USB keyboard and mouse.
wired Ethernet


74 watts at idle:


102 watts at full tilt!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I like it a lot. Plenty of space inside and lots of USB ports if I need them. Got it for a good price too, ~$110.
> Currently I have a 64GB Crucial M4 SSD, WD 500GB blue and a 2TB WD Green in there. I can probably fit another 4 hard drives if I needed them (my 2TB is almost full).


How are you liking the Llano chip for this purpose? I'm looking to put together an HTPC, and I think I may go with one of those. Then add a 6670 for hybrid crossfire or something.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How are you liking the Llano chip for this purpose? I'm looking to put together an HTPC, and I think I may go with one of those. Then add a 6670 for hybrid crossfire or something.


Love it. It's handled everything I've thrown at it so far. I haven't played any games with it yet. But I've heard it should handle SC2 on medium settings at 1080p.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

Here is my Silverstone gd05b case with thermal take media lab running XMBC with HD audio in Windows 7 Environment, with power on and off with remote control.



















Thanks


----------



## Majorhi

Nothin special. Never got an HTPC case as there was nothing wrong with what it was in. About 6 years old now. Crappy Phone pic

CPU Athlon 6000
RAM 3G 800mhz
GPU ATI 3870
OS Win 7 x64 running XBMC
HD WD 500G SATA


----------



## kujon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> Here is my Silverstone gd05b case with thermal take media lab running XMBC with HD audio in Windows 7 Environment, with power on and off with remote control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks






did you have to modify the case in any manner to get the termaltake there?


----------



## YangerD

Some of you guys have really nice HTPC's. It gives me a lot of ideas cause I really want to build one for myself too


----------



## Jimbags

heres my home built tv cabinet finished with my new av reciever/amp,
built my htpc case and tv unit myself












sorry bout crappy phone pics htpc pics in my profile and sig


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Eh. I need to clean it all up. Might upload better photos when I get round to it.


----------



## cujo74

Here's my latest change, bought a used Origen S14V and transferred from my Silverstone GD06. Really like the all aluminum case, very exceptional quality parts. Everything just fits like a glove and looks pretty sweet in my rack. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics; canon camera was not available.


Shows how close the HDD cage is to the sata ports; I couldn't use the ROG GENE-Z board I bought; will have to wait till my server gets built.


----------



## Citra

Origen case... jelly.


----------



## MasterRy88

mmmmmm these all look sooo good. My new GPU for my sig rig arrives today and ill be puttin the old one in my HTPC build.

E8500 @ 4Ghz
Gigabyte Ep45-UD3P
Prolimatech Megahalems
Thermaltake Dh-104 case
750GB Seagate HD
4Gb Corsair Dominator XMS2
Thermaltake Black Widow 850W
XFX Radeon HD 5870
Vizio 47" LCD

EDIT: Up and running, please excuse my horrific cable management as I still need to work it out


----------



## ALpHaMoNk

very nice case!! I have the DH-102 have you had any issues with the touch screen and hdmi when the tv is off?


----------



## mironccr345

Yes, that is an awesome case. Does the Display have an on and off button?


----------



## flyin15sec

HTPC:

Athlon II 250 @ 3.3ghz - I'm still waiting for Vishera, encoding a blu ray iso to mkv with Handbrake was taking 9 hours.
MSI 990FX GD65
8 gigs of Hyundai DDR3 memory
Samsung 120gig SSD - OS
3 storage drives - 2 x WD Black 2 TB, 1 x Samsung 2 TB
Diamond 5870 Eyefinity Edition
Thermalright Ultima 90 CPU cooler
LG Blu Ray Drive
Case - Antec 300
PSU - Corsair TX650

KB/Mouse is SMK touchpad

NAS is in a different room by router 7.8 TB (no Raid)


----------



## Carlitos714

I got rid one of my computers a few months back. Had a total of 3 so I got rid of my htpc and made one of my rigs to an HTPC/Server. I am very happy with it now. An overkill for sure but, I enjoy it very much. The only thing that bothers me is how loud the pump can be. anyhow, enjoy

i7-920 @ stock
EVGA X58 Classified E760
Swiftech GTZ
XSPC RX480 w/ 4x Med Yate's (usually only run 2 a minimum speeds)
MCP 350 w/ XSPC Res Top
9800 GT Akimbo
3 X 2 GB Doms
Patriot Torqx 128GB died so I put a 250 gb spinner
DELL PERC 5I W/SAMSUNG F4 HD204UI 2TB x 6 RAID 5
Xonar DX
Corsair HX1000
Lian Li PC-A70
52" Samsung plasma
sony theatre in a box from 2005. live in an apartment so anything louder will annoy my neighbors!


----------



## herkalurk

@Carlitos714

Glad to see another soccer fan!









What OS are you using, and what viewer for the movies and your library. Looks really cool.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> @Carlitos714
> Glad to see another soccer fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What OS are you using, and what viewer for the movies and your library. Looks really cool.


Yup, I watch lots of soccer! I also enjoy American football and basketball.

I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

The media player I use is XBMC the skin I use is Aeon Nox.

The movies view is called Big Fan.

The TV shows view is called Episode.

Yup I really enjoy that skin. I love XBMC. Its great and you can customize so much! check it ou!


----------



## MasterRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALpHaMoNk*
> 
> very nice case!! I have the DH-102 have you had any issues with the touch screen and hdmi when the tv is off?


Not that I can recall. I dont really utilize the touch screen all that much just kinda have that info up there to monitor it. But its a great case. A buddy of mine actually dropped it on me for free. I was gonna sell off all my old parts but figured id build that PC since he gave me such an awesome case.

To the other question about the display having an on off button I do not think it does. But then again I havent tried to turn it off


----------



## r3skyline

Not sure if ive ever posted, but i originally started planning to build one back in '10. I then completed it the same year all from ideas from this forum of OCN.









Lets see if I can remember the specs without opening it up. lol

Gigabyte 785G US2H
2GB Ram
GTX 460 768MB
Windows 7
Silverstone Case
Logitech Dinovo Wireless Keyboard

The server portion/gaming pc is next to the left side of the pic. Its in the Corsair 800D


----------



## unleaded91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Yup, I watch lots of soccer! I also enjoy American football and basketball.
> I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.
> The media player I use is XBMC the skin I use is Aeon Nox.
> The movies view is called Big Fan.
> The TV shows view is called Episode.
> Yup I really enjoy that skin. I love XBMC. Its great and you can customize so much! check it ou!


Nice rig and setup mate..

Just curious. Are you in the north county area of SD?

Your place looks like my place. You're prolly my neighbor:thumb:


----------



## caraboose

i3 540
Asus EAH5770 Direct Cu II
2tb WD green
8GB Kingston 1333MHz something
Gigabyte H55N-USB3


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3 540
> Asus EAH5770 Direct Cu II
> 2tb WD green
> 8GB Kingston 1333MHz something
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3


cool case, i have one









waiting for trinity APU and will put either an ITX or MATX inside, cant decide though









*edit ,wait my cd drive thing is horizontal, i gues you have a smaller one? the one i have is fairly tall but has a really shallow footprint


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> cool case, i have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for trinity APU and will put either an ITX or MATX inside, cant decide though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit ,wait my cd drive thing is horizontal, i gues you have a smaller one? the one i have is fairly tall but has a really shallow footprint


You have the bigger version, the one I have has only support for Mini-ITX and DTX
nice case's though. I personally am not as fond of the bigger one though.


----------



## mr soft

My little E350 with a Samsung 64g 830 and a Toshiba 750gig HDD


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little E350 with a Samsung 64g 830 and a Toshiba 750gig HDD





hmmm whats the thermal paste for did you redo th stock stuff?


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> hmmm whats the thermal paste for did you redo th stock stuff?


Yeh, it had to go , it was that nasty hard gunk , took a while as well.
I had read a bit of feedback before I bought it, and everyone was saying it ran a little hot with the stock paste.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little E350 with a Samsung 64g 830 and a Toshiba 750gig HDD


That's a sweet HTPC.


----------



## Jimbags

oh ok nice one. ive done this with all my gpu's i get and it always drops a couple degrees








nice lil build btw


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> You have the bigger version, the one I have has only support for Mini-ITX and DTX
> nice case's though. I personally am not as fond of the bigger one though.


tbh there doesnt look to be to much difference. I bought mine months ago and its sat in its wrapper next to a define mini also in its wrapper waiting for hardware


----------



## evermooingcow

E8400
4GB RAM
16GB SSD








Intel DQ45EK
Thermaltake Element Q


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my Server/HTPC rig.


----------



## rakunSA

here's my HTPC









what it looks like in the rack









specs:
A10-5800k
Asus F2A85-M Pro
Samsung 830 128GB
Lian-Li PC-C37
WD Green 640GB
Silverstone ST50F-P
2x2GB Elpida DDR3-1333

I need to find a different cooler cause its so loud but it's running well so far! Waiting on some additional parts for my HTPC/Server build which will be almost the same except I'm using a Silverstone GD08 case instead along with WD Green 2TB AV drives.


----------



## Ubeermench

What rack is that?


----------



## rakunSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> What rack is that?


http://www.directconnecthome.com/products.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=775&category_id=76

It's a knockoff of the OmniMount RSF which I also have (the RSF is discontinued though so I could only find one that was reasonably priced :/)


----------



## notyettoday

Heres the ghettoest htpc of them all!:



Phenom x4 9500
4gb DDR2
Geforce 9400gt
16gb ssd for os
Sony Wega 40' CRT with built in subwoofer and HDMI









I keep all my files on a file server in another room, my buddy gave me this pittiful hp case because it fit well in my entertainment center. that 9500+9400gt combo gets about 4000 ppd too!


----------



## Ecstacy

I think mine's more ghetto than that, I'll post a picture later tonight.









Looking forward to being able to build myself a new rig which will double as a HTPC and getting myself a 27" IPS monitor.


----------



## tipsytoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3 540
> Asus EAH5770 Direct Cu II
> 2tb WD green
> 8GB Kingston 1333MHz something
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3


If I saw that I'm confident that I'd try throwing away something in it more than once. Especially if I'd had more than one to drink. Still, cool htpc bin.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Self built, etc. Single core sandybridge, nothing more than a server BUT I do use it for blurays sometimes. Has 5 laptop drives and 1 3.5" drive... not loud!


----------



## Ubeermench

Specs are in sig.

Put a 680 in there for now so i can use big picture


----------



## herkalurk

THIS



Will be going in THIS










When it all arrives Monday!!


----------



## funfortehfun

^Also at 100% load GPU, nice and toasty.


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> THIS
> 
> Will be going in THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it all arrives Monday!!


Have fun getting that keyboard to fit









Seriously though, I like that case. What is it?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> Have fun getting that keyboard to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I like that case. What is it?


It's the M350.

http://www.mini-box.com/M350-universal-mini-itx-enclosure


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hi!

My sassy, little HTPC:

*Mobo:* ASRock E350M1
*CPU:* AMD E-350, 1.6 Ghz. Dual Core
*RAM:* 4 Gb. Corsair ValueSelect 1333 Mhz.
*SSD:* 60 Gb. OCZ Vertex 2 Extended
*Case:* LC-Power LC-1340mi
*PSU:* Integrated 72W








Just finished it today!


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Hi!
> My sassy, little HTPC:
> *Mobo:* ASRock E350M1
> *CPU:* AMD E-350, 1.6 Ghz. Dual Core
> *RAM:* 4 Gb. Corsair ValueSelect 1333 Mhz.
> *SSD:* 60 Gb. OCZ Vertex 2 Extended
> *Case:* LC-Power LC-1340mi
> *PSU:* Integrated 72W





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Just finished it today!











Nice lil box u got there!


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lil box u got there!


Thanks! I'm SO happy with it!







Can't wait to invite friends over and really inagurate (hope it's correctly used) this little bad boy









And some mighty fine HTPCs you all got in here!


----------



## shinigamibob

I built my "little" HTPC/SSF server a couple weeks ago.

CPU is an i5 3570k and an Asrock H77 Pro-4m board on 12GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM. It has a 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD for the boot drive, and various WD Green drives for storage. 2x 2TB in RAID 0 for the most important home videos (since 1993), a 1.5TB drive for movies/TV shows as well as storing all the network accessible data, and another 1.5TB drive for storing CrashPlan backups from 6 other computers. No BD drive on this guy since I have a Blu-Ray player sitting next to it. The case is a Silverstone GD-06B.

Its hooked up to a 55" HX 750 Sony Bravia. Sound wise, I must admit its just a HTiB I bought from Best Buy a year ago - but it sure sounds great.

Of course, its running XBMC to manage and play back my pretty paltry collection of media, but hey, as long as it looks good









Overkill? Why yes, it most certainly is. Awesome? Hell yeah!







If it ain't overkill, what is it doing on OCN, amirite?

Anyway, its running on Windows Server 2008 R2 modified to work as a workstation - great for file servers and the like. I've been meaning to set up an Active Directory server on it, but I only have one Windows 7 Professional computer that supports joining domains










Total cost : about $650 (without the storage and OS). I got the OS free from Dreamspark (yay student status) - HDD's were ones I'd purchased for my main rig to do pretty much exactly what its doing now.





And a random shot of my other server - an older Sony Vaio (tucked away behind the TV - hence the mess of cables) also running Server 2008 R2 - this guy runs 24/7 because I don't like leaving the HTPC on overnight.


Excuse the mess of the room though - some major re-arranging going on so I'm left with empty spots with cables dangling where the cable box and the PS3 used to be.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> 2x 2TB in RAID 0 for the most important home videos (since 1993)


I hope you meant to say Raid 1....?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I hope you meant to say Raid 1....?


x2


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I hope you meant to say Raid 1....?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> x2


Indeed you're right. I did mean Raid1. I'm not overkill enough to put mission critical data on a Raid0 array.


----------



## herkalurk

I just moved all my critical data from linux LVM mirrors (essentially raid 1) to a windows software raid 5 on my server. Yay for redundancy...


----------



## spuddly

Silent i3-2120T

Need more drives/RAID...living on the edge right now!


----------



## famous1994

Just finished swapping cases and doing some upgrades. So here's the results:


----------



## herkalurk

HTPC done and running

*MOBO* ASRock E350M1
*SSD* OCZ Solid 3 60GB
*RAM* G.SKILL 4GB
*CASE* Mini-box M350 with 60W PSU
*Control* Logitech K400 Wireless Keyboard/trackpad
*OS* Windows 7 Pro 32-bit

This paired up with my 42 IN Dynex 1080P LCD TV and Vizio VHT-510 Soundbar with rear speakers for 5.1 soundy goodness. And of course the network connection to my server with all the content. You can see the RJ-45 plug in the wall in 2nd pic. Love gigabit through the home













Some notes on the OS choice. Was originally going to use ubuntu, but since AMD has no linux drivers really, when ubuntu attempted to play a video, it wasn't using the onboard GPU, so it was blazing hot trying to animate everything with CPU. Switching to Win 7 the driver took off and hardware acceleration means that the case is just a little warm to the touch even when playing a 1080P mkv. Other than that, the board immediately took off with my HDMI connection to the TV and worked great for the install of Win 7 from my USB. XMBC works great, now I just have to find a nice USB IR receiver and get my harmony remote functioning "harmoniously" (yay puns).


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> HTPC done and running
> *MOBO* ASRock E350M1
> *SSD* OCZ Solid 3 60GB
> *RAM* G.SKILL 4GB
> *CASE* Mini-box M350 with 60W PSU
> *Control* Logitech K400 Wireless Keyboard/trackpad
> *OS* Windows 7 Pro 32-bit
> This paired up with my 42 IN Dynex 1080P LCD TV and Vizio VHT-510 Soundbar with rear speakers for 5.1 soundy goodness. And of course the network connection to my server with all the content. You can see the RJ-45 plug in the wall in 2nd pic. Love gigabit through the home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some notes on the OS choice. Was originally going to use ubuntu, but since AMD has no linux drivers really, when ubuntu attempted to play a video, it wasn't using the onboard GPU, so it was blazing hot trying to animate everything with CPU. Switching to Win 7 the driver took off and hardware acceleration means that the case is just a little warm to the touch even when playing a 1080P mkv. Other than that, the board immediately took off with my HDMI connection to the TV and worked great for the install of Win 7 from my USB. XMBC works great, now I just have to find a nice USB IR receiver and get my harmony remote functioning "harmoniously" (yay puns).


Nice little machine!









Did you know the ASRock E350M1 motherboard has a CIR built in? You just have to activate it through BIOS. Or that's at least what I think. I use the same board but haven't tried it. And you can install a CIR driver too.


----------



## digsy

Hi Guys,

Been meaning to post this for a while. My first HTPC/general computing.
Here's my setup. TV and HTPC is 3 months old.

Movies, TV shows and music from one little box is a dream, really loving coming home and relaxing to this.

HTPC in sig
10 tb of storage
XBMC AEON MQ4

TV is Panasonic TH47ET50 47in
Speakers ELAC FS 207.2
Sub ELAC 111.2 ESP
AMP Yamaha RXV-559


----------



## ne0h

*
Build Inventory:*

*Case:* Lian Li PC-100 "The Hammer"
*
Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK II 950W
*
Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 UD5

*Processor:* Intel Core i7 3930K 3.2GHz Hexacore
*
RAM:* 32GB Geil EVO Veloce

*Graphics:* EVGA GTX 680 4GB W/ Backplate
*
Sound:* Asus Xonar Essence STX -124dB
*
CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 for LGA 2011
*
Fans:*
1 x Noctua NF-S12B
2 x Noctua NF-P14
*
Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Burner Combo Drive
*
SSD:* Samsung 830 Series 512GB


----------



## Citra

That isn't really your every day htpc rig right?


----------



## ne0h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> That isn't really your every day htpc rig right?


Yes, it is. And I'm about to build another, with three 680's for gaming and rendering.


----------



## RogueRage

===========================HTPC============================
Case:......LIAN LI PC-TU200B Mini-ITX
Mobo:......ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX
GPU........HIS H657H1G Radeon HD 6570 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready
RAM:.......G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Low Voltage Desktop
CPU:.......Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 Quad-Core
Cooler:....CORSAIR CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU
PSU:.......SeaSonic X series SS-400FL Active PFC F3 400W ATX12V Fanless
HD:........Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
SSD:.......OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
Fan:.......(120mm x120mm x 15mm) CoolerMaster Blade Master XtraFlo 120 Slim Case Fan

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319808/silent-htpc-build


----------



## Jimbags

nice case looks like a guitar amp?? hmmm maybe a mod idea?............


----------



## RogueRage

Thanks,
heheh yeah, It reminded me too of a lunch box and guitar amp when I first saw it.


----------



## bandook

There are some really strong builds here! If you guys are running 680's in your htpc, I can't imagine what your desktop runs









I finished mine recently. Sorry, don't have any good pics since this was needed to replace my dying htpc that we use for our main tv. I can only get it out when there is nothing recording







Anyways, it's nothing stunning, but I did make a build log just for kicks. I'll finish the log when I can get some decent pictures.

I had to finally put the feet on the case this weekend, so I snapped a couple crappy photos.





And here's what's in it, but this was before I had it finished.


Asrock fm2a74 pro4
amd a6-5400k
8gigs samsung memory
90gb vertex 3
1gb black (recorded tv) - getting 3gb drive soon
ceton infinitv4
kuhler 620 with ap-15

I was going for low power draw, yet powerful enough for everthing i do and this thing is solid. This is my first apu build, so I was a bit skeptical, not knowing If it would play everything smoothly. But when the specs on the fm2's came out, I knew I wanted to try one. My old pc had a Q9550 and at first a 5450 vid card. The 5450 would choke a little when I was browsing my movie collection in mediabrowser, so I had to upgrade that to a 6750. That took care of the lag, but then I had more heat in the little case I had. So my goal with this case was to make it quieter and cooler. Also wanted to make it a little nicer of course.









Anyways, this amd chip is the bees knees







I highly recommend it to anyone with similar goals. It has not given me even an instant of lag, even flying through my little library of 450 movies in xbmc with aeon mq4 skin. And of course it plays 1080p bluray's with hd audio without a hitch.

Edit: I forgot to mention my system draws about 68w while watching HDTV or playing a bluray. Haven't messed with anything in the bios. May try to undervolt/underclock and see how low I can get it.


----------



## void

Awesome scratch build, I really like the exterior finish on the wood.


----------



## RogueRage

Wow! nice custom case build. Very clean dovetail joints and router work.


----------



## evermooingcow

Recently upgraded:


----------



## Bytelove

Hi guys, here's an HTPC I built.


----------



## svtfmook

here's my setup

*HTPC*
AMD A6-3650 @ 2.8GHz
Biostar TA75m
4GB GSkill DDR3 1600 @ ~1776
XFX 6570 in Dual Graphics mode
OCZ ModXtreme 700w
OCZ Agility 3 64GB SSD
Samsun 1.5TB (movies)
WD Black 640GB (data / TV Shows)
nmediapc 6000b Case
nmediapc pro-lcd

*Control*
Mini Wireless Keyboard w/ Touch Pad
Logitech Harmony 650
2 Wii Controllers + Nunchucks
Flirc IR Reciever

*Software*
Windows 7 64bit
XBMC
Dolphin
Sabnzbd
Couchpotato
Sickbeard

*The rest of the theater*
Zenith 42" Plasma (got for free)
Phillips HTS3555 (been wanting to replace this for years but it just won't die, lol)
Netgear WRNL3500 router to handle the network and wifi
Uverse Gateway

*Everything else my HTPC streams to*
Frankenstein HTPC in kid's playroom
Acer laptop in my 10 y/o son's room
WDTV live in my daughters room
All of our phones and tablets throughout the house.

This HTPC has been the sole provider of our digital entertainment. Kids play wii on it, movies, tv, music, giant digital picture frame when we're not using it. We no longer have any cable, satellite or even OTA signal coming into our house anymore.


----------



## pm40elys40

90% done, from my build log.


----------



## Huzzbutt

That gentlemen is a Thinkpad edge 325 with an E-450 cpu. Top of the line my friends.
Upgraded from 2 to 8gb ram, the kit was as cheap as the 4gb kit and well cheaper than another stick of Lenovo branded ram.
Originial 320 gb HDD.
Running windows live and VLC
And well thats it for specs.

Also in pic
The USB drive is my network, instead of getting a router for my summerhouse (right now winterhouse) i Bought a 16gb stick
3m HDMI cable, good when lethargia strikes.
20cm Mora knife, good for everything, in this case mostly for poking.
Grundig 32 inch tv, I like the remote. Feels sturdy.

Well i Don't love my system but it's handy. Bought the edge to use it as a typewriter, damn good at it. Still comes in handy.
As you might have realized, I settle for a bare minimum, no fancy soundcard, no fancy nothing. Point is that i really don't care much for it, not big on movies or digital music. Mostly i watch Tv-series on it, digitalize with the desktop then USB em over to the Edge.

(my audiosystem is awesome, no one realizes that though. going on 30 years plus, the newest part is the 18 year old cd player.)

edit: apparently I can't write.


----------



## karlpox

Asus Maximus V Gene
Intel i7 3770K
Corsair 8GB Vengeance
XFX ATI 5970
Enermax Revolution 85+ 950W
Western Digital 150GB RaptorX
Windows 7

Pioneer VSX-521-K AV Receiver, Energy Classic 5.1 Speakers, XBOX 360 & PS3.

My setup is mainly for Movies, I only play games when my friends are around.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: PIctures!


Nothing stunning? That wood case is gorgeous


----------



## ejohnson

New to the site, so this will be my first post.

I have always loved gaming on computers, but never actually owned a computer of my own. When I was 25 I got my first computer, it was a dell mini 9. It was great, I had my own computer. From there it spiraled out of control.

I spent all day looking at parts, case mods, water cooling and everything.

Since I didnt have the time to build my own gaming computer I decided to just buy one. I picked up a alienware m11xr1, it was a nice little 11 inch gaming netbook. Ran everything I wanted perfect. This is where my sickness went over the edge.

I picked up a few more alienwares over the next few months and realized, I had all these computers, but no htpc. So the search began for a alienware htpc. A few popped up on ebay, but most were modded poorly and would require lots of work to get it back to a working state.

After a long search 2 came up on ebay, both were stock, both didnt work, but they were un-touched by the hands of a modder. Perfect!

I promply paid for one of them and had it shipped to my work.

Here it is after I took the top cover off to check out the inards. Everything looks pretty good, so I plugged it in a pushed power.... lights came on, fans turned on... but no video. So I tried one of the other video plugs... still nothing. So I figured it was dead, no problem.
I started taking things apart to see what it had in there. mATX motherboard, amd cpu, ati gpu, tv tuners, it was all there.
The heat sink I thought was odd, so I took it off, its a "bubble pump" heatsink, it used r134 (same stuff in car a/c systems) to cool the cpu. It was at that point I saw my problem. The heatsink was only held down by a single screw.
I repasted it and turn it on... into the bios! woohooo.

I started installing windows, and got everthing set up. I as I started looking for drivers I found them to not be anywhere online.... so it was time to mod.
First things first, lets get some storage going. I picked up a pair of 3tb hdds to fit into the hdd cage

OK, now that we storage we are going to need a new motherboard too. I picked up a cheap motherboard and set out to put it in. Problem, the alienware htpc had all the IO ports cut into the back plate, so that had to cut out to make room for the new motherboards IO plate.

I used a old junk motherboard to help with the alignment of it. This worked well, but my cuts were less than stellar.

I did not like my cuts at all, so I just drilled the plate off and removed it.

I did some searching and searching and I found out that most of this case was actually made by MSI as part of their media live system.
Not 2 days later a msi media live in good shape showed up on ebay. Perfect, ordered and on the way.
The media live had a propper IO panel on the back.

I cut the panel off the media live and installed it to the alienware. Perfect fit, now I have a good IO panel.

The motherboard that I had installed had a celeron cpu in it, this was not going to cut it for bluray and light gaming, so I opted for a better motherboard and a ivy bridge i3 with the hd4000.


After I got that installed, I put in anew tv tuner, msata boot drive for windows.
I picked up a nmedia lcd kit and mounted it to the front to display everything.

Diablotek psu to replace the stock psu...

And thats it, computer now runs 3d blurays, stores all my music, plays a few games. It looks like a stock alienware Hangar18, but is a powerhouse of a htpc that matches the rest of my little alienware computers.

This was my first actual computer build, and it has given me a taste for it. So, I have been searching, designing, and saving up money to make a powerfull mini gaming computer from a lian li case.

There are more pictures of this build here
https://picasaweb.google.com/102583355895978755542/Computer?authuser=0&feat=directlink
If you want to read the full long story of it, you can here
http://forum.desktopreview.com/alienware/245214-alienware-hangar-18-hd-restoration.html


----------



## reggiesanchez

killer first post............im stealing your coffee table design its amazing. Next time you build something I would love to see a build log here looks like you do awsome work


----------



## ejohnson

Thanks!
Wish I could take credit for that coffee table, but I didnt build that one. Mine is still under construction due to the fact that I want all my motherboards to power up, have fans that run and lights that blink.... still soldering power wires for LEDs and fans









I have a new build planned, its going to end up being a gaming cluster so my friends can come over and play bf2 with me.


----------



## Citra

Please please get rid of that diablotek psu!

Other than that very nice build.


----------



## ejohnson

Problem was finding a PSU that fits in there, its one of them small sized ones..... Got any suggestions for something that is the same size as a diablotek phd380m?
4.8" x 3.8" x 2.5"

This one was local at the microcenter, so I grabbed it get things going. Im fairly happy with it so far.

I guess I could fit one of the FSP Group psu in there, but they are a bit bigger than the diablotek one is, so it might have some clearance issues.

Right now the sata connectors are very very close to the psu, infact, to take out the hdd cage, you have to remove the psu also.


----------



## funfortehfun

HTPC:



Hardware's in my sig, I believe. You can check out the build log here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318960/build-log-klein-a-mini-itx-pc-q11b-htpc-build


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Problem was finding a PSU that fits in there, its one of them small sized ones..... Got any suggestions for something that is the same size as a diablotek phd380m?
> 4.8" x 3.8" x 2.5"
> This one was local at the microcenter, so I grabbed it get things going. Im fairly happy with it so far.
> I guess I could fit one of the FSP Group psu in there, but they are a bit bigger than the diablotek one is, so it might have some clearance issues.
> Right now the sata connectors are very very close to the psu, infact, to take out the hdd cage, you have to remove the psu also.


You need a mATX power supply. There's not a lot to choose from on Newegg, the only brand I would trust is FSP, the other brands are junk. I found this one which looks decent:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104131

I've never used a mATX PSU so maybe someone else can give you better advice.


----------



## andymiller

Sorry to steal the thread but are home theatre pc's still as viable as they used to be?? what can they do that a modern day smart tv cant?? my 3d smart tv streams all my blue ray rips straight from my server without any lag using plex media server.

I have lots of spares lying around as I just upgraded both mine and my kids pc's to i5's so have a few duo cores lying around and wondered if still building a htpc was worth it, I ran one a few years ago but stopped when I changed my tv cabinet and the new one wasn't deep enough to take the antec media case I had.

so what do people actually use their media centres for now adays apart from streaming movie rips???


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> Sorry to steal the thread but are home theatre pc's still as viable as they used to be?? what can they do that a modern day smart tv cant?? my 3d smart tv streams all my blue ray rips straight from my server without any lag using plex media server.
> I have lots of spares lying around as I just upgraded both mine and my kids pc's to i5's so have a few duo cores lying around and wondered if still building a htpc was worth it, I ran one a few years ago but stopped when I changed my tv cabinet and the new one wasn't deep enough to take the antec media case I had.
> so what do people actually use their media centres for now adays apart from streaming movie rips???


well i use mine for some light big screen gaming, youtube at parties, itunes player, showing photos when relatives around... and im sure more. altho ive been thinking tje same thing lately too. but ive been thinking of using an android mini pc and stream from my main or home server using allshare orothers.
edit wife also likes to play here facebook games on it. and other old school goldies like rollercosster tycoon are sweet onit


----------



## Pip Boy

also quite often inbuilt services on PS3 or Andriod Smart tvs are knowwhere near as complete as the PC web based version.

For example does your tv play youtube videos at ANY rate you desire? (2k or 4k even?) mostly its the locked down app. On the PS3 you dont get many options for searching, there is no suggested history based on what you normally like. The search never finds the obscure stuff you watched but forgot to favorite?
Can you download the youtube videos at any quality from your tv and pass them to the server? Seriously there has been some stuff that is really good and I have Favorited like a music remix or mashup, perhaps a funny cartoon spoof and within months its vanished off the face of the earth?

luckily i have it on the NAS for fun times or parties









just because something is in a MATX or ITX case doesnt mean it wont run Crysis 1 with mods using a 360 controller @ 1080p. And what about your TV games? 4K sets are only a few years away and at 8 million pixels that's going to take some serious muscle that the next TWO generations of consoles wont muster, they will have laggy upscaled 1080p as it goes through a few video processors before hitting the screen) Not saying a HTPC will do 4k games like crysis









Also recently the biggest audio overhaul in a decade happened to XBMC and it now supports 24 Bit 384 Khz 7.1+ multichannel lossless audio ! Does your TV? or your output from the TV ? i doubt it, its probably an SD DTS core bitstream from optical out. I know a decent HTPC with an Ati card can handle DTS-HD and 4K video already

Does the TV handle FLAC? how are the speakers on that compared to a HTPC connected to an AMP playing FLAC, FLAC HD ? how does it handle high quality cover art? does it have a cool music visualization running for parties? does it have a party mode locking down a playlist ?

I do get your point. Why do you need any left over power thirsty dual cores? perhaps for a small backup box of your data? I just threw the old stuff and made sure the new stuff was small enough for me and powerful enough to last many years.

And that just the reason this thread exists


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> Sorry to steal the thread but are home theatre pc's still as viable as they used to be?? what can they do that a modern day smart tv cant?? my 3d smart tv streams all my blue ray rips straight from my server without any lag using plex media server.
> I have lots of spares lying around as I just upgraded both mine and my kids pc's to i5's so have a few duo cores lying around and wondered if still building a htpc was worth it, I ran one a few years ago but stopped when I changed my tv cabinet and the new one wasn't deep enough to take the antec media case I had.
> so what do people actually use their media centres for now adays apart from streaming movie rips???


I have mine connected to a projector, and it basically replaces a number of things that would normally be part of anyone's entertainment center, including a smart TV box (like AppleTV or GoogleTV, etc), BluRay player (stream HD rips from my garage server), and video game consoles (I may not buy another console ever again...). An HTPC also has compatibility with all formats of media, unlike most STB media players. It also uses less electricity than most of those items, making it cooler, so it doesn't heat up my room like my PS3 or XBox; and it's more quiet than either of them.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> so what do people actually use their media centres for now adays apart from streaming movie rips???


As others have said, games.


----------



## ejohnson

I have smart TVs in all the rooms except for my basement entertainment room.

This is where I keep my htpc. I like the user interface much better than that of any of my smart tvs. Its faster, has everything right there on the computer so no need to stream it over the network.

I can play steams big picture mode with it. Record TV, all sorts of stuff, but I guess the biggest reason is playing portal 2 with my friend


----------



## Layd Dly

My most recent incarnation of my Gaming HTPC or _SteamBox_. It pretty much consists of parts of my old Gaming Rig so it is always under construction it seems. The only dedicated new part is the MSI 7950 3gb since its main purpose is gaming at 120" in my Home Theater. Nothing super crazy, debating on a Lian-Li case for better cooling. All specs are below.


----------



## Shaefurr

My HTPC / Server, daily use for recording/watching TV, movies, and a ton of PC gaming. I don't even own a monitor anymore I play all my PC games on the TV either with a controller or keyboard/mouse and launch the games via Gamebrowser. And for lack of no where else to put things for now, all my gear is crammed on 2 dressers.

To answer the question, what do I use my HTPC for? Everything.

System specs are in my rig, but here's a quick overview.

*CPU:* Intel i5 750
*Motherboard:* MSI P55-CD53
*RAM:* G. Skill 8GB PC3 10700
*GPU:* MSI 560 Ti 448 core, watercooled with "the mod"
*HDD:* Western Digital 500 GB RE4 (for OS)
*HDD:* 4x Western Digital in an 8TB Raid using FlexRAID
*PSU:* Corsair HX 750
*CASE:* Fractal Design Define R3 with custom window

Running Media Browser with Gamebrowser. Neo Theme.


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*


What is your keyboard/mouse on? I'm getting a recliner soon, and need something solid for keyboard/mouse gaming


----------



## mironccr345

My Bedroom HTPC/Server rig.


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> What is your keyboard/mouse on? I'm getting a recliner soon, and need something solid for keyboard/mouse gaming


Just a $5 piece of wood from Lowes that I cut, sanded and painted black. It was pretty light weight wood so it was easy to sand the edges to a nice curve for my wrists.

My old tray I made, worked ok for a while, but ultimately was too small and the edges dug into my wrists after an hour.


And the new one


----------



## badtaylorx

i built this a cppl years ago....just a lil' atom dual core...oc'd to 2.2g....

just givin it a little overhaul now, larger hdd, crucial cache ssd, and new ram....started getting errors on old ram



the internals view is normally blocked by an (internal) external blu-ray drive..


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> i built this a cppl years ago....just a lil' atom dual core...oc'd to 2.2g....
> 
> just givin it a little overhaul now, larger hdd, crucial cache ssd, and new ram....started getting errors on old ram
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the internals view is normally blocked by an (internal) external blu-ray drive..


So much win


----------



## viprk24

Motherboard: MSI 785gm-e65
cpu : Phenom II x4 925
RAM : Gskill DDR3 1333mhz 2x2gig
Graphics: XFX (Jupiterx) 5770
PSU: 450w OEM
Case: Nmedia
OS/: Windows7 **After startup I have a .bat file which autoruns and closes Explorer, Windows updates, and everything else and starts up Steam Big picture mode with extra performance**


----------



## viprk24

FORGOT to mention I have a USB TV tuner that is setup through Windows media center, And can access it through Big picture mode


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> i built this a cppl years ago....just a lil' atom dual core...oc'd to 2.2g....
> just givin it a little overhaul now, larger hdd, crucial cache ssd, and new ram....started getting errors on old ram
> 
> the internals view is normally blocked by an (internal) external blu-ray drive..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's is awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viprk24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: MSI 785gm-e65
> cpu : Phenom II x4 925
> RAM : Gskill DDR3 1333mhz 2x2gig
> Graphics: XFX (Jupiterx) 5770
> PSU: 450w OEM
> Case: Nmedia
> OS/: Windows7 **After startup I have a .bat file which autoruns and closes Explorer, Windows updates, and everything else and starts up Steam Big picture mode with extra performance**


Nice, I almost got that case, but opted for a SilverStone case. Nice set up.


----------



## viprk24

Yea my setup is dope for a htpc. With my 7.2 setup and yes twin subs ssf4 just gets that much more fun


----------



## twisted5446

Just some left overs from previous rigs.
Mobo: Asus M2N-SLI
CPU: AMD X2 5200+
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR2 800 x 3GB
GPU: ATI 2600HD


----------



## viprk24

Twisted I think you resurrected a lost treasure xD


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted5446*


I like the heatsink on this. I was looking for an aftermarket solution I might be able to use for my 7750, but the only one I found was for a full sized card.


----------



## viprk24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted5446*
> 
> Just some left overs from previous rigs.
> Mobo: Asus M2N-SLI
> CPU: AMD X2 5200+
> RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR2 800 x 3GB
> GPU: ATI 2600HD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> I like the heatsink on this. I was looking for an aftermarket solution I might be able to use for my 7750, but the only one I found was for a full sized card.


Problem is that the cooler on that is MSI OEM. Probley don't sell nd if so I'd have to buy a card


----------



## Carlitos714

Ok here is my new HTPC. specs are in my sig.
It have tested mkv files and it plays everything just fine

I went from this (idle was about 320 watts w/ stock clocks)



to this (i know my electric bill went down like $15)
iphone 3g and usb sticks in pic to compare the size







I still dont know what view to use.
I like Big Fan and everyone else in my family likes showcase


----------



## diesel678

Used to be fully passive until i put a 5870 in there i had to add some extra fans.. used as a HTPC/steam with a ps3 controller over bluetooth

AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE downclocked to 2.2ghz 1.1V
ASRock M3A78GMH/128M
Powercolor HD5870
750W tired old ezcool PSU
8gb OCZ Obsidian 1600mhz ram
Ecco 250 soundproofed case
corsair agility 64GB
1TB WD green 5400 rpm

cost around £250 in total


----------



## famous1994

Updated pics of my HTPC, switched to a single HDD, fixed cables and did some other stuff. Full specs are in my sig.


----------



## dhrandy

I have a similar setup as Carlitos714. I did away with my HTPC and went with a simpler setup.





*ROKU SPECS*
Roku HD

*Channels I Use the Most*
Plex - Streams from media server.
Hulu Plus - Streaming Hulu.
Twonky Beam - Beam things from Smartphone to TV.
Slacker Radio - Music streaming.

*MEDIA SERVER*
*Specs:*
Motherboard - Foxconn M61PMV AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Case - Rosewill R6426-P BK ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Power Supply - Antec earthwatts EA380 380W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.0 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Processor - AMD Athlon X2 BE-2300 Brisbane 1.9GHz Socket AM2 45W Dual-Core Processor ADH2300DOBOX
Memory - 2 Gigs
Hard Drives - 2 500GB WD Green Drives and 2 500GB old drives - Total of 2TB. I plan on expanding.

*Software:*
OS - Windows Server 2008
Emit - Stream to smartphone and tablet. If I can get it to work.
Plex Server - Stream TV shows and movies to Roku, smartphone and tablet.
Couchpotato
Sickbeard
uTorrent
Google Music Uploader
PC Monitor - Can monitor my server from any browsers or Android app. Has push notifications for updates to the server.
Goodsync - Used to backup pictures and music to a different hard drive
Growler for Windows - Sends notifications to smartphone via Squealer Android app and sends notification to other desktop.

More Information


----------



## Ubeermench

Any problems running plex on the roku? Thinking of getting a couple for the rest of the house.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Any problems running plex on the roku? Thinking of getting a couple for the rest of the house.


I haven't had any problems. I've read where some people have problems with mkv files (I think because they are being transcoded, with a higher processor server you shouldn't have a problem.) You can convert those to mp4 and they should play just fine. I love my Roku.


----------



## Foolsmasher

My home theater in our upstairs loft:













Sorry for horrendous picture quality, I don't have much lighting in here and only an iPhone....

TV: Panasonic 65'' VT 50 (with Cinemaquest 6500K backlight)

Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-37

HTPC: Origen AE M-10 case, Intel i3-2100, AMD 6570 GPU

Speakers: JBL Cinema Sound - 4 Towers, Center channel, and 10" sub

Blu Ray: Panasonic BDT-220


----------



## wholeeo

i3-3225
Asrock H77M ITX
8GB 1600 DDR3
Windows 7 & XBMC and emulators


----------



## ejohnson

What case is that?


----------



## passey

This is mine

Celeron G540
Cooler Master Germinii
Asus P8H77-I
Corsair 1333mhz 4GB RAM
OCZ Agility 3 60Gb SSD
1 X 1TB HDD
1 X 320GB HDD
1 X portable 500GB HDD
Cooler Master Advanced 120 Elite
XFX pro 450w core elite psu
120mm BeQuiet fan


----------



## mironccr345

Some nice looking HTPC in here. Any thoughts on the WD Red HardDrives for NAS?


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Some nice looking HTPC in here. Any thoughts on the WD Red HardDrives for NAS?


They're nice, but not worth the price premium over the Greens. Price being equal, go with the Red's for the longer warranty.

Honestly, it's tough to beat the Seagate drives these days IMO.


----------



## viprk24

Hey fools I'm diggin your setup man


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> They're nice, but not worth the price premium over the Greens. Price being equal, go with the Red's for the longer warranty.
> Honestly, it's tough to beat the Seagate drives these days IMO.


True, I already have one 2TB Green, just need two more so I can configure them in RAID5.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viprk24*
> 
> Hey fools I'm diggin your setup man


Thanks bro! Wish I had a fancy camera, the pictures don't do it much justice.

Especially the VT50....


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> True, I already have one 2TB Green, just need two more so I can configure them in RAID5.


I have 6 WD Green drives in RAID, been working great for 2 years with no problems. 4x 3TB drives and 2x 1.5TB drives.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Some nice looking HTPC in here. Any thoughts on the WD Red HardDrives for NAS?


Works great in my NAS. Bought it within weeks of its release.


----------



## Ubeermench

Decided to get something smaller for my room since I'm running out of space.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*
> 
> I have 6 WD Green drives in RAID, been working great for 2 years with no problems. 4x 3TB drives and 2x 1.5TB drives.


Nice, Prices are going down to where I can afford two more. I bought my 2Tb on Amazon almost 2 years ago for 89 shipped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Works great in my NAS. Bought it within weeks of its release.


What size did you get and does it have a tool to monitor the power consumption or RPM's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Decided to get something smaller for my room since I'm running out of space.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that?!


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What is that?!


It's an Xi3. Super tiny, but underpowered and overpriced (IMHO)


----------



## mate213

I am wondering could I control remotelly pc if I don't have proper htpc case? I have some ordinary pc case and I want to make htpc from that. So is there any way that I could go thru XBMC menu with remote.?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> I am wondering could I control remotelly pc if I don't have proper htpc case? I have some ordinary pc case and I want to make htpc from that. So is there any way that I could go thru XBMC menu with remote.?


Yup, you can use any case for an HTPC. I'm using A Logitech DiNovo Mini to accsess my HTPC. You can also use a Windows remote with a receiver.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-920-000594-diNovo-Mini-Keyboard/dp/B0011FOOI2

http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Control-Infrared-Receiver-Ultimate/dp/B00224ZDFY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359128982&sr=1-1&keywords=windows+remote+control


----------



## mate213

ok tnx, and could I control it with some pci card with remote, example this? LifeView LV32T Not Only TV http://www.notonlytv.net/p_lv32t.html


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> ok tnx, and could I control it with some pci card with remote, example this? LifeView LV32T Not Only TV http://www.notonlytv.net/p_lv32t.html


yup. I use WMC and just started using XBMC.


----------



## mate213

ok, thans for the reply.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, Prices are going down to where I can afford two more. I bought my 2Tb on Amazon almost 2 years ago for 89 shipped.
> What size did you get and does it have a tool to monitor the power consumption or RPM's?
> What is that?!


3TB and no tool unfortunately.
It is quite quiet though compared to my Seagate.


----------



## Babis

Hi everyone!

I took a ups that was no longer needed...





and turned it in to an HTPC !!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I took a ups that was no longer needed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turned it in to an HTPC !!


this is so so good i love this sorta thing. nice job man. also on the WD green drives... they are slow and operate at lowr than 5400rpm speeds at times.... although great for mass storage where performance doesnt need to be top notch. although im gonna be using WD blacks in my home server expensive but wirth it. wjen i accessed big folders of high res photos in the greens that really bogged them down. just personal experience and some friendly advice is all great htpcs though guys


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I took a ups that was no longer needed...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turned it in to an HTPC !!


Whoa, that is nice! What's inside!


----------



## Babis

Thank you guys









The parts inside was what i could found in my basement pc boxes, it supposed to be a low budget project and it was









Parts
Mobo: Gigabyte mITX
CPU: C2D E8400
Mem: 4GB DD3
GPU: Asus ENGT430
HDD1: Seagate 160GB 2.5"
HDD2: Toshiba 500GB 2.5"
PSU : no name 400W (naked)


----------



## tuffy12345

Here's mine. Kind of weird that my best computer is my HTPC but oh well.


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Here's mine. Kind of weird that my best computer is my HTPC but oh well.


Ha same here, just happens I built my server and turned it into my gaming PC.


----------



## viprk24

Messy...me likey its just my style


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> this is so so good i love this sorta thing. nice job man. also on the WD green drives... they are slow and operate at lowr than 5400rpm speeds at times.... although great for mass storage where performance doesnt need to be top notch. although im gonna be using WD blacks in my home server expensive but wirth it. wjen i accessed big folders of high res photos in the greens that really bogged them down. just personal experience and some friendly advice is all great htpcs though guys


You should look at the WD Red's for your home server, the blacks are pretty terrible by today's standards. They're not very fast, old tech.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> You should look at the WD Red's for your home server, the blacks are pretty terrible by today's standards. They're not very fast, old tech.


The old black's aren't, but the new blacks with 1TB platters are pretty fast. They come in 1TB to 4TB drives. I'd suggest going with whatever is reliable and has the best value, especially if you're using Raid 5. In Raid 5 it's easy to saturate gigabit if you have decent hardware and if you're just streaming movies you'd be fine with 5400 RPM drives. Heck, even a fast 7200 RPM drive by itself can saturate gigabit.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*
> 
> Ha same here, just happens I built my server and turned it into my gaming PC.


Ah, you too? Glad I'm not the only one. I kept turning my gaming PC (which was a custom build) into my server and vice versa several times. It seems the processor broke, so I ordered a quad-core for just $60, to have some nice quad-core server action! I'm waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> The old black's aren't, but the new blacks with 1TB platters are pretty fast. They come in 1TB to 4TB drives. I'd suggest going with whatever is reliable and has the best value, especially if you're using Raid 5. In Raid 5 it's easy to saturate gigabit if you have decent hardware and if you're just streaming movies you'd be fine with 5400 RPM drives. Heck, even a fast 7200 RPM drive by itself can saturate gigabit.


Didn't realize WD finally got something out to compete w/ Seagate's drives. Either way, it's pretty hard to recommend WD Blacks once you realize how much they cost while performing slower than the Seagate which has 1 TB platters as well.



Seagate (3TB) = $43 per TB

WD Black (4 TB) = $82 per TB


----------



## SavellM

1) You *must post a picture* with your post.
Being built...

Built and in the cabinet... (sorry rubbish pics, from my phone)

Pic of Cabinet and TV (For size wise, its a 40" TV)

OpenELEC up and running with Ace skin


2) Post your pictures and your system specs (including accessories).
System Specs:
*Motherboard*
Asus ROG Maximus V GENE
*Ram*
Kingston LoVo HyperX 1.35v KHX1600C9D3LK2/4GX
*Blu-Ray*
LG CH10LS28
*CPU*
Intel 2.6GHz 35w i3-2120T
*SSD*
OCZ Nocti mSATA NOC-MSATA-30G
*GPU*
Asus GT520 SL/DI/2GD3LP
*CPU Cooler*
Scythe Kozuti
*Case*
Moneual 312
*PSU*
Be Quiet! 400w Gold
*TV Tuner*
Mystique Satix-S2 SKY Xpress Dual

3) Tell us what software your using and how you use it (OS, user interface, any other software)
Running XBMC via OpenELEC.
Using Ace skin created my Marcos Qui (Creator of Aeon MQ)

4) Tell us why you love your HTPC! (optional







)
It works beautifully.
I can play any sized files with no issues, and it boots from cold off in just over 10seconds...
It works like a stand alone unit, like a Sky box, and its totally awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> 1) You *must post a picture* with your post.
> Being built...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built and in the cabinet... (sorry rubbish pics, from my phone)
> 
> Pic of Cabinet and TV (For size wise, its a 40" TV)
> 
> OpenELEC up and running with Ace skin
> 
> 
> 2) Post your pictures and your system specs (including accessories).
> System Specs:
> *Motherboard*
> Asus ROG Maximus V GENE
> *Ram*
> Kingston LoVo HyperX 1.35v KHX1600C9D3LK2/4GX
> *Blu-Ray*
> LG CH10LS28
> *CPU*
> Intel 2.6GHz 35w i3-2120T
> *SSD*
> OCZ Nocti mSATA NOC-MSATA-30G
> *GPU*
> Asus GT520 SL/DI/2GD3LP
> CPU Cooler
> Scythe Kozuti
> *Case*
> Moneual 312
> *PSU*
> Be Quiet! 400w Gold
> *TV Tuner*
> Mystique Satix-S2 SKY Xpress Dual
> 
> 3) Tell us what software your using and how you use it (OS, user interface, any other software)
> Running XBMC via OpenELEC.
> Using Ace skin created my Marcos Qui (Creator of Aeon MQ)
> 
> 4) Tell us why you love your HTPC! (optional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It works beautifully.
> I can play any sized files with no issues, and it boots from cold off in just over 10seconds...
> It works like a stand alone unit, like a Sky box, and its totally awesome.


Whoa, a ROG for an HTPC. Boss!


----------



## SavellM

Yup, my philosophy is build it once, and build it properly.

It was total overkill, but I really liked the on-board SupremeFX III sound card.
Altho its using the Nvidia sound through HDMI so was a bit of a waste


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Yup, my philosophy is build it once, and build it properly.
> 
> It was total overkill, but I really liked the on-board SupremeFX III sound card.
> Altho its using the Nvidia sound through HDMI so was a bit of a waste


ill swap my htpc mobo for yours!!! or even for the one in my main rig lol nice work mate!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ haha, I know right!


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Yup, my philosophy is build it once, and build it properly.


I agree with you! I learned this the hard way.








Great HTPC, man!


----------



## SavellM

It serves me well every day.

Its a joy to come home to


----------



## Laine

I sold this one, but it served me well. I miss it. 

It's a Streacom F1C that I modded to fit an Asus STX.













There is a worklog, but it's in swedish. If you guys find it interesting enough I could explain it further in a worklog on here.
http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8843-laines-nano


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> I sold this one, but it served me well. I miss it.
> 
> It's a Streacom F1C that I modded to fit an Asus STX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a worklog, but it's in swedish. If you guys find it interesting enough I could explain it further in a worklog on here.
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8843-laines-nano


So sexy asus SFX, never heard of it is that another form factor?


----------



## Ecstacy

Awesome HTPC, I really like it! I saw a single slot GTX 650 Ti last week, if you popped that in there it could make a pretty decent gaming rig, oh, and tiny.









http://www.techpowerup.com/179080/Colorful-Announces-iGame-GeForce-GTX-650-Ti-Single-Slot-Graphics-Card.html


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So sexy asus SFX, never heard of it is that another form factor?


Asus Essence STX, it's a soundcard. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Awesome HTPC, I really like it! I saw a single slot GTX 650 Ti last week, if you popped that in there it could make a pretty decent gaming rig, oh, and tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/179080/Colorful-Announces-iGame-GeForce-GTX-650-Ti-Single-Slot-Graphics-Card.html


Would be great, but it looks a bit on the long side. The case end to end, outside measurement is 197mm. About 189mm inside, IIRC. 

Sadly it's sold now.


----------



## Jimbags

can you post a mini thread bout it here? just wanna know your hardwar or just explain here







so nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> I sold this one, but it served me well. I miss it.
> It's a Streacom F1C that I modded to fit an Asus STX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a worklog, but it's in swedish. If you guys find it interesting enough I could explain it further in a worklog on here.
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8843-laines-nano


Wow, that's really nice work.


----------



## SavellM

Thats a nice build!
Nice and compact, with still quality.

Good work mate.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> I sold this one, but it served me well. I miss it.
> 
> It's a Streacom F1C that I modded to fit an Asus STX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a worklog, but it's in swedish. If you guys find it interesting enough I could explain it further in a worklog on here.
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8843-laines-nano


Looks great!


----------



## viprk24

Savell do you run your audio and video through the reciever also? Mine has 3d passthrough so I can get all my video in 3d I posted mine a few pages back


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> can you post a mini thread bout it here? just wanna know your hardwar or just explain here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice


From the Laines sweclockers link;

CPU: Intel i5 2500K
MB: ASRock Z68M ITX
RAM: Corsair XMS3 1600/8GB
PSU: PicoPSU 150-XT
SSD: Corsair X-32 (2x120/1x240 senare)
SND: Asus Xonar Essence STX
CSE: Streacom F1C


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viprk24*
> 
> Savell do you run your audio and video through the reciever also? Mine has 3d passthrough so I can get all my video in 3d I posted mine a few pages back


Ye im going from HTPC (nvidia, OpenELEC) to my AMP (Onkyo TX-NR616), then into the TV.


----------



## viprk24

yea only downfall by us doing that is thew power draw from the receivers and the htpc I got a bran new 7.1 channel 950w Sony theater receiver just turning it on makes the rooms lights dim haha


----------



## SavellM

HAHA ye fortunately mine isn't that bad.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> From the Laines sweclockers link;
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 2500K
> MB: ASRock Z68M ITX
> RAM: Corsair XMS3 1600/8GB
> PSU: PicoPSU 150-XT
> SSD: Corsair X-32 (2x120/1x240 senare)
> SND: Asus Xonar Essence STX
> CSE: Streacom F1C


thanks rep+ mate


----------



## viprk24

Yea I gotta get around to underclocking both cpu and gpu under idle its pullin about 180w on idle 225 on just tv tuner/DVR and up to 300 gaming


----------



## SavellM

Whats the best way to do that?
Just drop the voltage till it wont boot?


----------



## viprk24

Just like overclocking but reversed and a bit more simple. I usually just set where I want the clocks at then drop voltages till it won't boot then increase til it does add a notch more and prime it up. Problem with my setup is its also a gaming console trying to set it up so I can change the clocks and voltages easy or by what program is running instead of c&q that is by load


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viprk24*
> 
> Just like overclocking but reversed and a bit more simple. I usually just set where I want the clocks at then drop voltages till it won't boot then increase til it does add a notch more and prime it up. Problem with my setup is its also a gaming console trying to set it up so I can change the clocks and voltages easy or by what program is running instead of c&q that is by load


With Phenom II's if you enable Cool N Quiet in the BIOS and it should downclock itself to 800 MHz @ 0.800v at idle. That way you can overclock it for gaming and then have it run pretty efficiently at idle. You can also have it go to sleep mode after a certain about of time. I can have my Althon II X2 rig asleep for days and it'll wake up ready to use in about a second. It pulls about 2 watts in sleep mode with a cheap 80+ power supply.


----------



## viprk24

I don't want it to go by loads I'm gonna make it so I can force it to stay at like 1ghz while mediacenter/DVR is doing its thing and switch to full clocks while gaming. I think I might just use powerplans and make balanced sit at 5 to 10% max CPU speed and high performance plan for full. Since I run games through steam big picture mode ima use gamebooster since you can set it to change power plans when steam app launched


----------



## viprk24

Sorry for bump bumpin this thread back to life I enjoy looking at htpc


----------



## viprk24

/bump


----------



## Jimbags

my scratch built case posted before but bumpin this thread


----------



## viprk24

Your making me wanna repost mine now from page 24


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my scratch built case posted before but bumpin this thread


Love that build, sweet custom HTPC. Posted this, but figured I'd post again.


----------



## ikem




----------



## mironccr345

^ Whoa, more pictures of that please!


----------



## jonjryjo

Before new case and components arrived... HTPC inside of a Wii inner box







.


New case...


Progress...










End result







.


AMD Phenom II X4 965
AMD HD 7750 LP 1GB GDDR5
4GB MicronD9 DDR3
Samsung 830 64GB
Hitachi 250GB
Antec Basiq 350
Silverstone MILO Series ML03B

CPU idles around 45* C, GPU around 50* C. Haven't tried loading it yet, as the power supply was cutting off until I disabled two cores and underclocked the GPU







. Have to replace it with something better if I want to game, but for now it will do.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjryjo*
> 
> Before new case and components arrived... HTPC inside of a Wii inner box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case...
> 
> 
> Progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965
> AMD HD 7750 LP 1GB GDDR5
> 4GB MicronD9 DDR3
> Samsung 830 64GB
> Hitachi 250GB
> Antec Basiq 350
> Silverstone MILO Series ML03B
> 
> 
> 
> CPU idles around 45* C, GPU around 50* C. Haven't tried loading it yet, as the power supply was cutting off until I disabled two cores and underclocked the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have to replace it with something better if I want to game, but for now it will do.


Nice case choice! Thinking of replacing the CPU cooler?


----------



## jonjryjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice case choice! Thinking of replacing the CPU cooler?


Thanks! I really like the looks, and I was able to make it somewhat clean on the inside I think.









I am hoping that I can add some sort of an intake/exhaust fan to lower temperatures (I have no idea where...), but otherwise I doubt I will use any other cooler. As it is, this seemed like one of the best with such a low profile. I don't mind it running hot, as long as it stays below or at 60* C under load (TJMax is 70*C).


----------



## viprk24

My xfx 5770 (jupiterx) stock cooler finally bit the dust. Got me a artic acellero II arriving tues


----------



## Citra

-


----------



## viprk24

That means I get to post again hippy do


----------



## mate213

I have question. I bought LED tv 32 inch FULL HD, and now I am looking for some pc that I will use as a storage server and HTPC. And I spent a little more on led tv that I was planning, so I must buy used pc, and I found this one, so I want to know if it will be enough for playing full hd movies without any lag?
This is pc:
MBO: Asrock ConRoe1333-D667
CPU: E6300 Dual Core
RAM: 2 GB DDR 2 800Mhz
GPU: graficka x1550 ATI
PSU: no name 250W - I will replace that with 400w PSU
no name case

He sells this for 85 dollars. Is this a good buy?


----------



## Gunfire

You might wanna upgrade the card, I think it might be a little dated for HD playback


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> I have question. I bought LED tv 32 inch FULL HD, and now I am looking for some pc that I will use as a storage server and HTPC. And I spent a little more on led tv that I was planning, so I must buy used pc, and I found this one, so I want to know if it will be enough for playing full hd movies without any lag?
> This is pc:
> MBO: Asrock ConRoe1333-D667
> CPU: E6300 Dual Core
> RAM: 2 GB DDR 2 800Mhz
> GPU: graficka x1550 ATI
> PSU: no name 250W - I will replace that with 400w PSU
> no name case
> 
> He sells this for 85 dollars. Is this a good buy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> You might wanna upgrade the card, I think it might be a little dated for HD playback


I had a system (Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.45, 2GB DDR2 @ 920 5-5-5-15-24-1T, and a X1650 Pro 512MB PCI-E @ Stock and it ran 1080p smoothly (All my files were about 1800-2600 kb/s bitrate, I never tried playing higher bitrate content like Blurays so I don't know about those.)

My old rig was a little faster than that one and ran 1080p fine, that one might be able to too, just test it out before you buy it.


----------



## mate213

tnx for answer. And I see on the web page of the board that it don't have drivers for win 7, so if anyone know if the mbo supports win 7 and where could I get drivers?


----------



## viprk24

It's a bit dated. But a decent buy if your not doing as much on it.


----------



## mate213

I Wil use it just for movies, and maybe sometimes for internet. And if anyone can help with win 7 question.


----------



## mate213

I Wil use it just for movies, and maybe sometimes for internet. And if anyone can help with win 7 question.


----------



## Ecstacy

Usually Vista drivers will work as Windows 7 is basically Windows Vista SP3. The only driver you'll need from the ASRock website is the LAN driver, but it should work fine without if it ends up not working. You won't need the VGA (using discrete graphics), the HDMR (unless you're using the HDMR card which you won't need), or the Audio drivers (built in drivers work good without the bloat.)

Really all you need are the graphics drivers for the X1550 (Catalyst 10.2 is the latest for the X1 series) and the Southbridge drivers for better I/O performance. For the Southbridge drivers this should work: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20775


----------



## viprk24

Yes it will run windows 7 but certainly not game well or run blueray


----------



## mate213

hmm, 720p would run, i hope so, because I need some pc for it because I have little problem when I connect lcd tv and pc monitor on main rig.


----------



## viprk24

Lol so I installed the cooler on my 5770 but the g1 poxey that came with it was useless after two days the memory hs's fell off so I got frustrated and mixed two thirds tim 1 third superglue and it works


----------



## Citra




----------



## Darkcyde

Here is mine. Specs are in my sig.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really Clean!


----------



## Bytelove

Changing the stock amd cooler, it's going to be passive, super excited.







Pictures later ofc.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytelove*
> 
> Changing the stock amd cooler, it's going to be passive, super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures later ofc.


Silence! I like it. What kind of cooler are you getting?


----------



## viprk24

I've had nothing but problems with passive CPU heat sinks.


----------



## pm40elys40

New 3/8" massive front panel, tray load drive, inside: 180GB SSD for FLAC music.


----------



## mironccr345

Nice looking HTPC. Blends in with everything else.


----------



## Evostance

Toshiba TV and a Raspberry Pi


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evostance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba TV and a Raspberry Pi


Sweet setup







that's a neat idea.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Sweet setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a neat idea.


works flawlessly and connects to my serviio media server


----------



## kujon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evostance*
> 
> works flawlessly and connects to my serviio media server


what can you play with it?


----------



## necrologis

Hi! New on forum. I am working on a gamer htpc. I am in the middle of the project.










Regards from Spain!


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necrologis*
> 
> Hi! New on forum. I am working on a gamer htpc. I am in the middle of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards from Spain!


is that a geminii m4?! :O
AWESOME!
ummm.... yeah the color scheme is pretty nice too








now you just need to find the perfect case.


----------



## Xtreme21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> Sorry to steal the thread but are home theatre pc's still as viable as they used to be?? what can they do that a modern day smart tv cant?? my 3d smart tv streams all my blue ray rips straight from my server without any lag using plex media server.
> 
> I have lots of spares lying around as I just upgraded both mine and my kids pc's to i5's so have a few duo cores lying around and wondered if still building a htpc was worth it, I ran one a few years ago but stopped when I changed my tv cabinet and the new one wasn't deep enough to take the antec media case I had.
> 
> so what do people actually use their media centres for now adays apart from streaming movie rips???


Well lets see, first off how much does a smart TV cost? I'm assuming as least $1500?









Besides using it for DVD and BluRay rips:
Netflix
Hulu+
Pandora
Gamecube/N64/SNES/NES Emulators
Even bought a converter so i could plug in my old gamecube controller.
Steam Big Picture with arcade game for the wife and i to mess around on
web browsing/pictures
Skype
PC games - example nothing beats sitting on my couch playing Sim City 4 on the TV

Really the possibilities are endless its a PC! And I only spent $400 dollars. Specs in sig.


----------



## viprk24

Who the heck cares this is a htpc thread about posting your rigs stop complaining and drool over some Rigs


----------



## mironccr345

I have some spare parts, might be building my daughter a HTPC.....


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I have some spare parts, might be building my daughter a HTPC.....


what are these said spare parts sir?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> what are these said spare parts sir?


ummm, an old 775 ITX mobo with single or dual core cpu AND a older ITX case. I have three older AMD computers i've acquired since January, dont really know what's inside, but im sure it'll be enough for an HTPC.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ummm, an old 775 ITX mobo with single or dual core cpu AND a older ITX case. I have three older AMD computers i've acquired since January, dont really know what's inside, but im sure it'll be enough for an HTPC.


which 775 mobo and cpu's you have ? just 775 i loved that era







and have some old ones too


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> which 775 mobo and cpu's you have ? just 775 i loved that era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have some old ones too


I'm really not sure, It's been sitting in my garage for over a year. Still has XP OS. Been wanting to take it out and do something with it, but never had the chance. I'll looking into it for you though.


----------



## Jimbags

nice thanks man, ive found a few 775 mobo's and cpu's for free on kerb and even the dump, im no scab but man i cant let that sort of thing be thrown out for the rest of time un used!! lol


----------



## soundx98

Lian Li PC-Q25 miniITX case
Intel i5-2500K @ 4.8GHz








Samsung "Magic Memory" 2x 4GB @ 2133








AS Rock Z77E-ITX mobo
added better antennas for WiFi
KingWin Modular Extreme 700W PSU
3M DiNoc Carbon Fiber vinyl on PSU
Added Daughter card to convert mSATA port to SSD/HDD
Drive #1 Samsung 250GB SSD 840 in Icy Dock
Drive #2 Seagate 2TB 7200RPM HDD
Drive #3 Crucial 128GB SSD m4 in Icy Dock
Drive #4 Toshiba 2TB 7200 RPM HDD
Drive #5 Western Digital 1.5TB Black HDD
Fans upgraded to Noctua for intake and cpu
XFX HD6870 Double Dissipation
Lenovo DB60 DVD-RW below video card (powered off internal USBs)









Heavy as hale LOL


----------



## viprk24

Must be a typo you posted 2gig hard drives. But I love it even though I dislike cube type cases


----------



## soundx98

Thanks for the kind words and pointing out the typo. I corrected the HDD size (G&T are pretty close together on my keyboard)


----------



## DDTT5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx

My build, I have a 2TB storage drive in it for movies.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx
> 
> My build, I have a 2TB storage drive in it for movies.


very nice build and worklog


----------



## viprk24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx
> 
> My build, I have a 2TB storage drive in it for movies.


I had a desktop case like this back in 97 and always shinned myself while playing ... Sorry for being a hater


----------



## rationalthinking

Specs in sig...


----------



## BiscuitHead

Nice case. That's pretty cool


----------



## Babis

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Specs in sig...





Really nice and compact








Could you share some side photos?


----------



## Elder

Hi! New on forum.
Latest project...small HTPC in custom (8mm) acrylic unibody & ICY DOCK Enterprise.


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> Hi! New on forum.
> Latest project...small HTPC in custom (8mm) acrylic unibody & ICY DOCK Enterprise.





specs please??? looks awesome . what is that cooler?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Specs in sig...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's compact. Didn't know Lian Li made such a small case. Looks good, especially with the Noctua fans.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> Hi! New on forum.
> Latest project...small HTPC in custom (8mm) acrylic unibody & ICY DOCK Enterprise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now this looks cool!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! New on forum.
> Latest project...small HTPC in custom (8mm) acrylic unibody & ICY DOCK Enterprise.


Dat cooler!


----------



## Elder

Specs:
Foxconn H67S / G620 / 2x4GB Samsung 30nm Green MV-3V4G3/US
Passive XFX GF 8500GT (just for look







)
ICY DOCK Enterprise / 128GB SSD Patriot Torqx / 500 GB Seagate Momentus 7200rpm
Sony Optiarc BC-5600S
150W PicoPSU
Phanteks PH-TC14CS / NoiseBlocker Black Silent PRO PL1

This is side project...just for fun











This is HTPC used right now...MasterBlaster setup













EVGA Z77 Stingray little one...





...and Big Brother EVGA X58 Micro


----------



## Citra




----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> Specs:
> Foxconn H67S / G620 / 2x4GB Samsung 30nm Green MV-3V4G3/US
> Passive XFX GF 8500GT (just for look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> ICY DOCK Enterprise / 128GB SSD Patriot Torqx / 500 GB Seagate Momentus 7200rpm
> Sony Optiarc BC-5600S
> 150W PicoPSU
> Phanteks PH-TC14CS / NoiseBlocker Black Silent PRO PL1
> 
> This is side project...just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is HTPC used right now...MasterBlaster setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA Z77 Stingray little one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Big Brother EVGA X58 Micro





for real.....





















They both look boss. Nice work bud.


----------



## longroadtrip

Gotta love Origen...


----------



## robcy

Windows 7 64-bit
AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz
ASRock A55M-HVS FM1
GeIL Black Dragon 8GB (2 x 4GB)
LITE-ON Black 12X BD-ROM
2 x WD Blue WDBAAX5000ENC-NRSN 500GB 7200 RPM (no RAID)
Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad-tuner Card
2 x HP x280n Media Extenders
Small Gamer Case I had around.
Bright House Digital Cable w/ Road Runner internet
Vivitek H1081 1080p projector
80" Screen
Via Fiber Cable connected to a Samsung Blue Ray Player 5.1 receiver.

Photo2.jpg 2151k .jpg file


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcy*
> 
> Windows 7 64-bit
> AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz
> ASRock A55M-HVS FM1
> GeIL Black Dragon 8GB (2 x 4GB)
> LITE-ON Black 12X BD-ROM
> 2 x WD Blue WDBAAX5000ENC-NRSN 500GB 7200 RPM (no RAID)
> Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad-tuner Card
> 2 x HP x280n Media Extenders
> Small Gamer Case I had around.
> Bright House Digital Cable w/ Road Runner internet
> Vivitek H1081 1080p projector
> 80" Screen
> Via Fiber Cable connected to a Samsung Blue Ray Player 5.1 receiver.
> 
> Photo2.jpg 2151k .jpg file


Nice set up bud. Is that a projection? Like the show too!


----------



## robcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up bud. Is that a projection? Like the show too!


Yes its a ceiling mounted projector pointing at an 80 inch screen. Arrow is a good show.


----------



## TheLombax

Well one year on from developing my HTPC I have made a couple of minor changes. The original 1TB WD Caviar Green hard disk has sadly died so I replaced it with a 2TB Seagate ST2000DL003 and I have also installed XBMCbuntu replacing OpenELEC. I have also installed an app on my tablet for XBMC and it is neat to use.


----------



## IOSEFINI

My water-cooled HTPC


----------



## Addict_SW

@IOSEFINI - thats one of a kind HTPC you've got there, love it, whats the hardware like in it?


----------



## Kilted Candyman

My HTPC. Basic kit but blends so well into the living room most people wouldn't think it was a PC -



The guts -







Cabling was very much like a small form factor, ie a nightmare.

Jim


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ That's a unique looking case.


----------



## darkvade71

Here is my humble htpc
The case tendraw h125c accepts 1 low profile card & was modified to take another full size card
Giada MI-H67 mini itx motherboard was used because of the mini pcie placement
A mini pcie to Pcie x1 adaptor for titanium HD
10x2 vfd was replaces with matrix orbital gx typhoon lcd
Case : tendraw h125c
Motherboard: Giada MI-H67 mini itx
cpu; i5-2500T
Psu: Picopsu 160
optical drive:Sony BC-5550S
storage: 64gb crucial m4
Lcd: matrix orbital gx typhoon
Soundcard; x-fi titanium hd( op-amp modified)
graphics: sapphire hd7750 low profile
Decoder: fanmusic hf1b
Remote: dell lcd remote with sideview
Software :windows 7x64
bluray : power dvd 12
films : media center + yammm,mediacontrol plugin, ffdshow (optical to decoder
Music : winamp +eax openal plugin, (analog out to amp)


----------



## famous1994

Did a bunch of stuff to my HTPC

Results:


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Looks good. What did you do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvade71*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble htpc
> The case tendraw h125c accepts 1 low profile card & was modified to take another full size card
> Giada MI-H67 mini itx motherboard was used because of the mini pcie placement
> A mini pcie to ciiex1 adaptor for titanium HD
> 10x2 vfd was replaces with matrix orbital gx typhoon lcd
> Case : tendraw h125c
> Motherboard: Giada MI-H67 mini itx
> Psu: Picopsu 160
> Lcd: matrix orbital gx typhoon
> Soundcard; x-fi titanium hd( op-amp modified)
> graphics: sapphire 7750 low profile
> Decoder: fanmusic hf1b
> Remote: dell lcd remote with sideview
> Software :windows 7x64
> films: media center + yammm,mediacontrol plugin, ffdshow (optical to decoder)
> Music : winamp +eax openal plugin, (analog out to amp)


That a nice setup.


----------



## darkvade71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Looks good. What did you do?
> [/SPOILER]
> That a nice setup.


The case accepts1 Low profile card mounted vertically.
Had to cut a slot into back of case to and make a pci bracket accept another full size card (x-fi card) horizontally!


----------



## Pawelr98

A little "ghetto" HTPC(built from parts that I had in my room).



Silenced HDD using toilet paper, It works fine and I just can't hear the hdd working.


Specs in sig (athlon II beast rig).
It's staying near my bed so i can watch youtube while staying in bed.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> A little "ghetto" HTPC(built from parts that I had in my room).
> - snip -
> Silenced HDD using toilet paper, It works fine and I just can't hear the hdd working.
> 
> 
> Specs in sig (athlon II beast rig).
> It's staying near my bed so i can watch youtube while staying in bed.


You should really take that off. Hard drives have a pin hole in them to allow for air to be regulated. Covering that hole can really screw with them and kill them faster.


----------



## Pawelr98

Temps are fine (floating around 40°C). This is a 2.5' hdd so it doesn't heat up fast.


----------



## chewdude

Here is my setup soon I will take a couple better pics and put them up but the setup is the same only with the new updated HTPC in the the second and third pic. Specs are in sig.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> A little "ghetto" HTPC(built from parts that I had in my room).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silenced HDD using toilet paper, It works fine and I just can't hear the hdd working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs in sig (athlon II beast rig).
> It's staying near my bed so i can watch youtube while staying in bed.


That tape wont last!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewdude*
> 
> Here is my setup soon I will take a couple better pics and put them up but the setup is the same only with the new updated HTPC in the the second and third pic. Specs are in sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


This is no average htpc...


----------



## kill

Dont have a picture but my specs are:
Athlon 64 x2 4200+
Nodusm3 mobo
onboard 6150LE(soon to be replaced with a GTS 450 hopefully)
2gb DDR2

All in an old emachines case i had.

To be honest i found all these parts on the side of the road in the rain in a crappy trash case(HP). All i did was repair the damage and stick a HDD in.

OS is win7 with autoboot to XBMC, and when i dont want to watch stuff on my XBMC i open my homepage on firefox(animefreak.tv).

I use my phone to control the PC(Unified Remote)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Dont have a picture but my specs are:
> Athlon 64 x2 4200+
> Nodusm3 mobo
> onboard 6150LE(soon to be replaced with a GTS 450 hopefully)
> 2gb DDR2
> 
> All in an old emachines case i had.
> 
> To be honest i found all these parts on the side of the road in the rain in a crappy trash case(HP). All i did was repair the damage and stick a HDD in.
> 
> OS is win7 with autoboot to XBMC, and when i dont want to watch stuff on my XBMC i open my homepage on firefox(animefreak.tv).
> 
> I use my phone to control the PC(Unified Remote)


Smart! Need to get myself familiar with XBMC. I have it, but dont really use it.


----------



## kill

It is smart. it is completely free. Still plays 720p and hopefully will play 1080p just fine


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> It is smart. it is completely free. Still plays 720p and hopefully will play 1080p just fine


Def. going to look into it once my mobo returns from RMA. What part of Duval do you live in?


----------



## eneq

This is a HTPC build I made a while back using one of the Intel slimline motherboards and a custom case I built myself, the on button could be a bit more "cool" but this was what I had at the time.

Core I3-2120T, using IGP for video.
8GB of SODIMM memory
120GB Vertex-2 SSD
Intel DH61AG motherboard

Running XBMC on Windows 7, there is no tuner card or recording capability in this setup but I use it for film/music and some retro gaming using DOSBox, Mame etc.

/Q


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eneq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HTPC build I made a while back using one of the Intel slimline motherboards and a custom case I built myself, the on button could be a bit more "cool" but this was what I had at the time.
> 
> Core I3-2120T, using IGP for video.
> 8GB of SODIMM memory
> 120GB Vertex-2 SSD
> Intel DH61AG motherboard
> 
> Running XBMC on Windows 7, there is no tuner card or recording capability in this setup but I use it for film/music and some retro gaming using DOSBox, Mame etc.
> 
> /Q


Looks nice man







i wouldnt mind building my own case one of these days
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Def. going to look into it once my mobo returns from RMA. What part of Duval do you live in?


Im on the southside by baymeadows and philips.


----------



## eneq

Thanks!

I actually started with building my own NAS that I wanted to fit in my stereorack, that build was about 10cm high (limited by the PSU and the harddrives) with place for 6 3.5 inch drives and 2 SSDs (about 34x34x10 cm). Dont have an actual pic of the finished product but you get the design from the in progress image I added.



/Q


----------



## drzdiplomat401

Where did you get the buddha head?


----------



## TheLombax

My HTPC, 14 months after assembly.





More dusty than the picture shows. Not too bad though.









AMD A4-3400
4GB DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H
2TB Seagate ST2000DL003
DVD RW drive
Media centre remote
XBMCbuntu Frodo


----------



## CaptainZombie

I built my HTGPC about a week ago after going through several different cases to finally get one that fit my needs. I initially started with the nMedia 7000, great case, but only had 2 fans for the whole case. All of my components were getting extremely hot. A few days later I returned the case for the HAF XB, which is a great case with a lot of room but the issue is that I had to do a bunch of moving around with my AV Stand. The HAF XB is one hell of a case to really load up with components and a great case for keeping components cool. I decided that if I ever ditched this AV Stand, I'd need a HTPC case that can can fit on any stand, so I decided to get the Fractal Design Node 605 albeit it being quite pricey.

I took all the parts out of my previous Cooler Master case and moved them to the Fractal Node last week. Since then I have swapped out the PSU, I had a Ultra 550W which was just replaced.

I am hoping in the next week to either get a GeForce 670 or 7950/7970 GPU. I am not too sure what to do with the GPU yet as I have never owned a AMD and really considering giving the Radeon a shot.

CPU: Intel i5 2500K
MB: ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
RAM: Kingston 1333/8GB
PSU: Corsair CX600M
HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM (Steam, Multimedia, Images, Music, etc.)
HDD: Seagate 500 GB 7200 RPM (Just has OS and a few apps)
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 2GB
CSE: Fractal Design Node 605

These pics were taken with the old Ultra PSU in there.


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I built my HTGPC about a week ago after going through several different cases to finally get one that fit my needs. I initially started with the nMedia 7000, great case, but only had 2 fans for the whole case. All of my components were getting extremely hot. A few days later I returned the case for the HAF XB, which is a great case with a lot of room but the issue is that I had to do a bunch of moving around with my AV Stand. The HAF XB is one hell of a case to really load up with components and a great case for keeping components cool. I decided that if I ever ditched this AV Stand, I'd need a HTPC case that can can fit on any stand, so I decided to get the Fractal Design Node 605 albeit it being quite pricey.
> 
> I took all the parts out of my previous Cooler Master case and moved them to the Fractal Node last week. Since then I have swapped out the PSU, I had a Ultra 550W which was just replaced.
> 
> I am hoping in the next week to either get a GeForce 670 or 7950/7970 GPU. I am not too sure what to do with the GPU yet as I have never owned a AMD and really considering giving the Radeon a shot.
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 2500K
> MB: ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
> RAM: Kingston 1333/8GB
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM (Steam, Multimedia, Images, Music, etc.)
> HDD: Seagate 500 GB 7200 RPM (Just has OS and a few apps)
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 2GB
> CSE: Fractal Design Node 605
> 
> These pics were taken with the old Ultra PSU in there.


Very nice. I like the case it fits in well.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I built my HTGPC about a week ago after going through several different cases to finally get one that fit my needs. I initially started with the nMedia 7000, great case, but only had 2 fans for the whole case. All of my components were getting extremely hot. A few days later I returned the case for the HAF XB, which is a great case with a lot of room but the issue is that I had to do a bunch of moving around with my AV Stand. The HAF XB is one hell of a case to really load up with components and a great case for keeping components cool. I decided that if I ever ditched this AV Stand, I'd need a HTPC case that can can fit on any stand, so I decided to get the Fractal Design Node 605 albeit it being quite pricey.
> 
> I took all the parts out of my previous Cooler Master case and moved them to the Fractal Node last week. Since then I have swapped out the PSU, I had a Ultra 550W which was just replaced.
> 
> I am hoping in the next week to either get a GeForce 670 or 7950/7970 GPU. I am not too sure what to do with the GPU yet as I have never owned a AMD and really considering giving the Radeon a shot.
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 2500K
> MB: ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
> RAM: Kingston 1333/8GB
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM (Steam, Multimedia, Images, Music, etc.)
> HDD: Seagate 500 GB 7200 RPM (Just has OS and a few apps)
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 2GB
> CSE: Fractal Design Node 605
> 
> These pics were taken with the old Ultra PSU in there.


That's a sleek looking case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLombax*
> 
> Very nice. I like the case it fits in well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a sleek looking case.


Thanks, it's a great case I just hate that HTPC cases can be so restrictive but that is how it goes.


----------



## mironccr345

Posted a while ago. Oh well. This is the HTPC in my living room.












Specs:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4002850


----------



## WizardontheJob

Hello all. Though I would drop in and show off my HTPC. The purpose of this build was to create a silent, hidden, extreme HTPC capable of playing all my favorite games. Thanks for looking, please tell me what you think!

My build:

Mobo: MSI NF980-G65
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 3.2ghz 965 BE Daneb
Memory: 8gb G.Skill DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 CL7-8-7-24 1.6v 4x2gb configuration
Video Card: EVGA nVidia Geforce 660 TI FTW+ 3gb Edition
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
Power Supply: Antec Tru Power 750w
HDD1: Samsung 120gb SSD (OS)
HDD2: Intel 120gb SSD (Games)
HDD3: Western Digital 300gb Black
Slimline DVD/CD-RW
5 Channel fan speed controller
Windows 7 Professional 64bit
All hooked up to my 52" Toshiba Regza @ 1920x1080
Case: My TV stand. I gutted one of the pull out cabinets and mounted a mobo tray inside. I also cut holes and mounted inlet and outlet fans for the compartment.

Cooling:

Pump: Coolance PCP 450 w/speed control nob to about 1/3full (same as Swiftech MPC 655, they were out of stock) and a Bitspower D5 Mod Top V2 Pom version
CPU: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock
Thermal Paste: Swiftech TIMate
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxos UT60 Full Copper Radiator 240. 2x Noctua NF-P12 Fans in a pull config. I custom fab'd the mount to hold the radiator on the outside of the case.
Reservoir: Phobya Balancer 150
Coolant: Koolance LIQ-702BU High Performance Liquid Coolant
I have also added some tiny copper heat sinks to many of the hottest VRM's and capacitors, effectively lowering temps in that area by about 20c! I never thought I would see such improvements from such tiny little sinks. Here's to a longer lasting system!

So far I have the CPU up to a stable 3.8ghz @ 1.45v. Clocking this BE processor to 4ghz is proving to be a task and a half and will require more experimentation (I'm still green when it comes to OC'ing)

But now on to what people really want to see in these post, the pics!


----------



## snef

woww like the previous one, water cooling and a really good integration

my setup/HTPC

spec:
HTPC
Gigabytes GA-Z68MA D2H-B3
intel i5 3570k
8 gb (4 x 2) gskil ripjaw 1600
Toshiba 512gb ssd for windows
Seasonic x-460 fanless (not on pics) ---strider 500 to noisy---
4 x 3TB Seagate for movie
Mediasonic proraid 8 bay with 8 x 3tb seagate hrad drive (Raid 50 setup)
4 x Noctua 80mm fan
noctua cpu heatsink, dont remember model 140mm fan on it
Silverstone CW03 case
logitech k400 keyboard
logitech one remote

TV/AUDIO
Panasonic 60GT30
polk audio speaker, dont remember model
oppo bluray player
samsung 3d player
Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver
and more

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/NewSystem.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1391.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/finished.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1381.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1367.jpg.html
big block in a HTPC

previous setup with 50" samsung and zalman case
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/hardware-resize-3.png.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/hardware-resize-2.png.html


----------



## CaptainZombie

In the last 3 weeks I returned the Fractal Design Node 605 for the HAF XB, which I returned to get the Silverstone Grandia GD08 last week. This is my build from last week that I posted in the Silverstone thread.

This has to be one of the best cases I have ever worked with in terms of HTPC.

Here are some pics of the build with the Silverstone Grandia GD08.


I took out the drive/optical cage and started to strategize how I was going to add the H60 cooler first due to my motherboard.
I then moved the fan in the upper left hand corner to the right side.
One thing I do not understand here is that why weren't the optical drives placed to the right side of the case.


I had to first insert the H60 Cooler and Corsair SP120 fan into the second fan slot pulling in air.
Then had to slide in the motherboard, but couldn't place the two motherboard screws under the H60.
I placed two Cooler Master 80mm fans as rear exhausts. I used a Y splitter for these fans to the motherboard.
I placed the 660 Ti FTW 2gb Sig 2 card in since you can't install the card with the drive cage having been installed first.
I wired the front two fans, which are setup as intake fans to pull air into the case from the front. I also used a Y splitter for these two fans to the front of the motherboard.
I installed the Corsair CX600M PSU and started to route some of the cables to where they are not as messy using ties.



I installed my two hard drives into the right drive cage, a few inches to the right of the 660 Ti. One drive is a 500gb and the second is a 1TB HDD.
I want to eventually replace that 500gb with a SSD either 128gb or 240gb when prices come down a little bit more, especially for this case.
I installed the USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter to the USB 3.0 cable for the front header.


The modded drive cage



A look inside the rig.



The front of the case.



Side/Top view



On the AV Stand



Overall this case has been a real pleasure to work with, except some of the minute little issues that I ran into because I was trying to fit a water cooler in here that wasn't part of the design spec. I am considering adding a fan possibly on the outside of the case in the open fan slot to the left pull air out.

I did spend a good 30-40 minutes trying to figure out how and where I was going to add that water cooler. I didn't want to go back to air cooling so I had to find a way to make it work, even though I would prefer a push/pull style of setup like I did in my previous case. I had to cut the optical drive cage to get the entire drives cage to fit in. Silverstone should of placed screws on each cage to make them removable by the user based on their needs. Picture to come of my cage having been cut to fit.

I also want to get some black sleeves to stay with the black color theme that I have going to cover up some of the cables.

I also have a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W PSU laying around, been debating about putting that in here but seems like its too much for my rig.


----------



## famous1994

My Intel board dumped out on me so I rebuilt my HTPC earlier this week using a spare 990FX board I had and and FX 6 core CPU. Little overkill, but I got it for really cheap.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> woww like the previous one, water cooling and a really good integration
> 
> my setup/HTPC
> 
> spec:
> HTPC
> Gigabytes GA-Z68MA D2H-B3
> intel i5 3570k
> 8 gb (4 x 2) gskil ripjaw 1600
> Toshiba 512gb ssd for windows
> Seasonic x-460 fanless (not on pics) ---strider 500 to noisy---
> 4 x 3TB Seagate for movie
> Mediasonic proraid 8 bay with 8 x 3tb seagate hrad drive (Raid 50 setup)
> 4 x Noctua 80mm fan
> noctua cpu heatsink, dont remember model 140mm fan on it
> Silverstone CW03 case
> logitech k400 keyboard
> logitech one remote
> 
> TV/AUDIO
> Panasonic 60GT30
> polk audio speaker, dont remember model
> oppo bluray player
> samsung 3d player
> Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver
> and more
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/NewSystem.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1391.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/finished.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1381.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/IMG_1367.jpg.html
> big block in a HTPC
> 
> previous setup with 50" samsung and zalman case
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/hardware-resize-3.png.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/HTPC/hardware-resize-2.png.html


Wow. Nice set up!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Posted a while ago. Oh well. This is the HTPC in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4002850


Always loved that case. Very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardonthejob*
> 
> Hello all. Though I would drop in and show off my HTPC. The purpose of this build was to create a silent, hidden, extreme HTPC capable of playing all my favorite games. Thanks for looking, please tell me what you think!
> 
> My build:
> 
> Mobo: MSI NF980-G65
> CPU: AMD Phenom X4 3.2ghz 965 BE Daneb
> Memory: 8gb G.Skill DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 CL7-8-7-24 1.6v 4x2gb configuration
> Video Card: EVGA nVidia Geforce 660 TI FTW+ 3gb Edition
> Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
> Power Supply: Antec Tru Power 750w
> HDD1: Samsung 120gb SSD (OS)
> HDD2: Intel 120gb SSD (Games)
> HDD3: Western Digital 300gb Black
> Slimline DVD/CD-RW
> 5 Channel fan speed controller
> Windows 7 Professional 64bit
> All hooked up to my 52" Toshiba Regza @ 1920x1080
> Case: My TV stand. I gutted one of the pull out cabinets and mounted a mobo tray inside. I also cut holes and mounted inlet and outlet fans for the compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> Pump: Coolance PCP 450 w/speed control nob to about 1/3full (same as Swiftech MPC 655, they were out of stock) and a Bitspower D5 Mod Top V2 Pom version
> CPU: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock
> Thermal Paste: Swiftech TIMate
> Radiator: Alphacool NexXxos UT60 Full Copper Radiator 240. 2x Noctua NF-P12 Fans in a pull config. I custom fab'd the mount to hold the radiator on the outside of the case.
> Reservoir: Phobya Balancer 150
> Coolant: Koolance LIQ-702BU High Performance Liquid Coolant
> I have also added some tiny copper heat sinks to many of the hottest VRM's and capacitors, effectively lowering temps in that area by about 20c! I never thought I would see such improvements from such tiny little sinks. Here's to a longer lasting system!
> 
> So far I have the CPU up to a stable 3.8ghz @ 1.45v. Clocking this BE processor to 4ghz is proving to be a task and a half and will require more experimentation (I'm still green when it comes to OC'ing)
> 
> But now on to what people really want to see in these post, the pics!


Wow that's slick!


----------



## kujon

snef, id venture to guess that the two front floorstanding speakers are polk rti10s


----------



## Jimbags

snef, that is a real nice setup you got there. are all those hdd anywhere near full???!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ That's a good questions. I have a 2TB and a little over half of it is used up. Wonder what size HDD he's using?


----------



## bald1

Decided to build my first PC so thought i might as well make it a Gaming HTPC and get more use out of it,
I either use the built in Media Centre or as a normal PC connected to a 47" LG 3D LED TV 47LW550T.

Specs:

Silverstone LC17b Case

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev3 Motherboard

Intel Core i5-2500K

Corsair HX850W PSU

Gigabyte GTX-470 Super Overclocked

Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Cooler

8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 RipjawsX Series

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s

Samsung 2TB Spinpoint F4

Samsung BDrom

Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Microsoft Crossfire Wireless Gaming Receiver and Xbox 360 Controller

Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming Mouse

Microsoft IR Media Centre Remote Control and Sensor

Microsoft Wireless Illuminated Remote Keyboard for Windows Media Center

*I fitted the rear fans and PSU first then taped down the 8-pin power cable, rear chassis fans and optical drive power cable underneath the motherboard so you can't see them afterwards.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/cabletidying_zpsecc4957e.jpg.html

*Motherboard in with cables hidden*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/fittedincase_zps313d8d8e.jpg.html

*As you can see by the size of the cooler it covers up one of the RAM slots so i went dual channel (blue slots).*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/opticalsata_zps07f2f6bc.jpg.html

*I then had to modify the centre HDD cage to fit in my graphics card.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0194_zpsbe9ff3fc.jpg.html

*Fitted everything in including intake fans infront of both HDD cages.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0201_zpsea698fc3.jpg.html

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0204_zps1e26e1c9.jpg.html

*With room to spare under the support bar.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0207_zps7a1701e2.jpg.html

*In position connected to my 47" LG TV with Media Centre on.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/MediaCentre_zps606360c1.jpg.html

*In position with a Game on.*

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/Game_zps20208340.jpg.html

As for the HTPC itself i have had no problems at all with it and never overclocked it as it seemed to run games fine. It gets used everyday and i use it as my main PC.

Only gripe iv'e got is the house i live in is quite hot and noticed the temps have reached a highest recorded temp of 126 degrees Fahrenheit, it usually sits at 111 degrees Fahrenheit under normally gaming/playback conditions, so i was thinking of putting a closed loop cooler on it but it would be too cramped so i might look for a taller case like the new Corsair Carbide Series AIR 540 / Silverstone CW02 / Antec Fusion 'Remote' Max Premium HTPC Case as i want it inside the case and i'm not that confident enough to make my own watercooling system.

.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bald1*
> 
> Decided to build my first PC so thought i might as well make it a Gaming HTPC and get more use out of it,
> I either use the built in Media Centre or as a normal PC connected to a 47" LG 3D LED TV 47LW550T.
> 
> Only gripe iv'e got is the house i live in is quite hot and noticed the temps have reached a highest recorded temp of 126 degrees Fahrenheit, it usually sits at 111 degrees Fahrenheit under normally gaming/playback conditions, so i was thinking of putting a closed loop cooler on it but it would be too cramped so i might look for a taller case like the new Corsair Carbide Series AIR 540 / Silverstone CW02 / Antec Fusion 'Remote' Max Premium HTPC Case as i want it inside the case and i'm not that confident enough to make my own watercooling system.
> 
> .


111 Fahrenheit is totally ok if the cooler is silent....which it probably is since it's Noctua.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bald1*
> 
> Decided to build my first PC so thought i might as well make it a Gaming HTPC and get more use out of it,
> I either use the built in Media Centre or as a normal PC connected to a 47" LG 3D LED TV 47LW550T.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Silverstone LC17b Case
> 
> ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev3 Motherboard
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K
> 
> Corsair HX850W PSU
> 
> Gigabyte GTX-470 Super Overclocked
> 
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Cooler
> 
> 8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 RipjawsX Series
> 
> Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s
> 
> Samsung 2TB Spinpoint F4
> 
> Samsung BDrom
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate x64
> 
> Microsoft Crossfire Wireless Gaming Receiver and Xbox 360 Controller
> 
> Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming Mouse
> 
> Microsoft IR Media Centre Remote Control and Sensor
> 
> Microsoft Wireless Illuminated Remote Keyboard for Windows Media Center
> 
> *I fitted the rear fans and PSU first then taped down the 8-pin power cable, rear chassis fans and optical drive power cable underneath the motherboard so you can't see them afterwards.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/cabletidying_zpsecc4957e.jpg.html
> 
> *Motherboard in with cables hidden*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/fittedincase_zps313d8d8e.jpg.html
> 
> *As you can see by the size of the cooler it covers up one of the RAM slots so i went dual channel (blue slots).*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/opticalsata_zps07f2f6bc.jpg.html
> 
> *I then had to modify the centre HDD cage to fit in my graphics card.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0194_zpsbe9ff3fc.jpg.html
> 
> *Fitted everything in including intake fans infront of both HDD cages.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0201_zpsea698fc3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0204_zps1e26e1c9.jpg.html
> 
> *With room to spare under the support bar.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/IMG_0207_zps7a1701e2.jpg.html
> 
> *In position connected to my 47" LG TV with Media Centre on.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/MediaCentre_zps606360c1.jpg.html
> 
> *In position with a Game on.*
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/bald2/media/HTPC Build Used Pics/Game_zps20208340.jpg.html
> 
> As for the HTPC itself i have had no problems at all with it and never overclocked it as it seemed to run games fine. It gets used everyday and i use it as my main PC.
> 
> Only gripe iv'e got is the house i live in is quite hot and noticed the temps have reached a highest recorded temp of 126 degrees Fahrenheit, it usually sits at 111 degrees Fahrenheit under normally gaming/playback conditions, so i was thinking of putting a closed loop cooler on it but it would be too cramped so i might look for a taller case like the new Corsair Carbide Series AIR 540 / Silverstone CW02 / Antec Fusion 'Remote' Max Premium HTPC Case as i want it inside the case and i'm not that confident enough to make my own watercooling system.
> 
> .


You might want to consider the Silverstone Grandia GD08. I had my system in that case for a month. I had even started a club in my signature and I was able to get a water cooler in there and the temps are pretty good. I don't think you would regret using the case.

This past week I started modding the case and screwed something up on it which I need to fix. I bought the 300R this past week to put my rig in till I can figure out what I am going to do here with the case. I even have a GTX 770 which surprisingly has kept very cool never exceeding 58 degrees.

My build log is a few posts above http://www.overclock.net/t/577082/show-your-htpc-pics-only/520_40#post_20118680


----------



## bald1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> 111 Fahrenheit is totally ok if the cooler is silent....which it probably is since it's Noctua.


Thanks for the info, will stick to how it is then for the time being, and it's quiet enough for me with the ULNA and Noctua fans installed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You might want to consider the Silverstone Grandia GD08. I had my system in that case for a month. I had even started a club in my signature and I was able to get a water cooler in there and the temps are pretty good. I don't think you would regret using the case.
> 
> This past week I started modding the case and screwed something up on it which I need to fix. I bought the 300R this past week to put my rig in till I can figure out what I am going to do here with the case. I even have a GTX 770 which surprisingly has kept very cool never exceeding 58 degrees.
> 
> My build log is a few posts above http://www.overclock.net/t/577082/show-your-htpc-pics-only/520_40#post_20118680


Looks a nice build and will keep that in mind if i decide to upgrade the case in the near future.

.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bald1*
> 
> Thanks for the info, will stick to how it is then for the time being, and it's quiet enough for me with the ULNA and Noctua fans installed.
> Looks a nice build and will keep that in mind if i decide to upgrade the case in the near future.
> 
> .


Thanks. I think you did an awesome job with yours. Your cable management inspired me yesterday to try and continue working on the case. This is where I am at right now. Just waiting on the HDD cage to come in for 2 HDD's and I am in great shape for most part here. I still think the Grandia GD08 is a great case with some wasted space by the HDD rack which can fit up to 14 drives.

1. I too the HDD/Optical Drive cage rack and put that away. It's a nice idea for those wanting to use the entire HDD rack, but I felt like it was taking up too much room.

2. I replaced all of the Silverstone fans with Corsair AF120's. The front 3 fans are down to 2 for right now and they are AF120's as intake fans. The fans to the left I have one AF120 set as an intake and the stock Corsair fan that came with the H60 also set as an intake. I am considering switching this fan to a SP120, might be a better fan. The rear 2 x 80mm fans are cooler master fans that are set as exhausts. I have been going for a whole positive air flow here.

3. I also rerouted most of the cables/wiring underneath the motherboard. There are still several cables that I need to clean up as seen in the images below.

4. For both the HDD's, I ended up using rubber sticky feet which I mounted to the bottom of the chassis for right now. Once I receive the HDD cage later this week, my plan is to mount the HDD cage above the middle fan.

This is what I have done so far.









My next goal is to find a way to get a fan controller into this case with what I have done. I think I can achieve this once I get the HDD situation under control.


----------



## pioneerisloud

My current htpc. Saving up for an i3 / 7870 in a mini itx build soon.

Specs:
Athlon x2 3800+ Toledo @ 2.8ghz
4gb ddr 333 @ ddr280
120gb Seagate 2.5" hdd
Dvdrw
Xfx hd7750 (hdmi is broken)
Insignia 50" led 1080p tv

It plays all the games I want on lowest settings at 1080 fine and plays movies through xbmc. So I can't complain too much.

Software I use to control :
Official xbmc remote app for android
Unified remote server and android app (for keyboard and mouse functions)

Rig is behind the TV.


----------



## bigredishott

Well here is mine. I also streams media all though my house over gigabit network (whats wired) Specs are in sig.


----------



## soundx98

Wow! Now that's Retro








Classic Chen-Ming/Chieftec/Antec mid tower (SX-1030?)
the 80mm fans for the HDD cases with lebenty-two mounting holes.
The blue snap in fan brackets and the 5.25" slides for the drives nicely lined up on the bottom in their holders
rep+1 for takin' me back


----------



## bigredishott

They are purple fan holder things (they do look blueish) and 90mm (incase anyone needs to know) fans in the hard drive brackets held in with clear silicone. Wish I had found a better way to mount them, cleaning them is a pain in the butt. I bought that case in about 5 months ago off craigslist. I met up with someone who sold me my 560tis and he said he had some cases too. He showed me some fancy looking one that looked cheaply build and he pulled this one out of the closet sealed new in the box. Sold it to me for $20 I put my media server in it right away. (had some cheap ass junk case passed on to my son) It looks nice between my infinity rs5 and my black glass tv stand and under the overhang of my tv.Fits perfectly!







Someday when I get all the crazy wiring mess cleaned up Ill post a pic. The messy wiring that is normally not visible but shines in a picture from the flash.
Thanks for the rep


----------



## CaptainZombie

Update on my HTPC setup after making some changes this morning.....................

I have everything setup and the system has been running the last hour with no issues so far. I just need to figure out how I am going to power the rear 80mm fans, I have run out of motherboard fan connectors. Everything is pretty much setup on Y splitters with 2 fans to each fan header on the mobo.

My next project, to figure out how I can get some kind of fan controller in here, add a window on the top, and last but not least...........color that darn wood black. I'm also kicking an idea around of possibly drilling additional holes to the bottom of the chassis for either cable management or being able use twist ties for the cables that are under the motherboard.

The HDD's in the corner are about 31 and 34 degrees. I am going to probably mount a small fan in that area somehow.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> My current htpc. Saving up for an i3 / 7870 in a mini itx build soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Athlon x2 3800+ Toledo @ 2.8ghz
> 4gb ddr 333 @ ddr280
> 120gb Seagate 2.5" hdd
> Dvdrw
> Xfx hd7750 (hdmi is broken)
> Insignia 50" led 1080p tv
> 
> It plays all the games I want on lowest settings at 1080 fine and plays movies through xbmc. So I can't complain too much.
> 
> Software I use to control :
> Official xbmc remote app for android
> Unified remote server and android app (for keyboard and mouse functions)
> 
> Rig is behind the TV.


Love XBMC! Nice set up too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Well here is mine. I also streams media all though my house over gigabit network (whats wired) Specs are in sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Update on my HTPC setup after making some changes this morning.....................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything setup and the system has been running the last hour with no issues so far. I just need to figure out how I am going to power the rear 80mm fans, I have run out of motherboard fan connectors. Everything is pretty much setup on Y splitters with 2 fans to each fan header on the mobo.
> 
> My next project, to figure out how I can get some kind of fan controller in here, add a window on the top, and last but not least...........color that darn wood black. I'm also kicking an idea around of possibly drilling additional holes to the bottom of the chassis for either cable management or being able use twist ties for the cables that are under the motherboard.
> 
> The HDD's in the corner are about 31 and 34 degrees. I am going to probably mount a small fan in that area somehow.


Nice HTPC's guys!


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice HTPC's guys!


Thanks


----------



## Theloudtrout

Input !

Here is my HTPC setup


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Input !
> 
> Here is my HTPC setup


Now that is awesome and I like how the case is level with the TV stand. Only thing that stinks is that beautiful window is hidden.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Input !
> 
> Here is my HTPC setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's a nice setup.


----------



## IChangedMyName

My HTPC

AMD a6 5400k
Asus f2a85m/csm
4gb g.skill 1600mhz
1.5tb+500gb hdd
silverstone ml03 case

samsung 55" lcd 3dtv with 240hz panel but only runs at 60hz due to hdmi limitations


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> samsung 55" lcd 3dtv with 240hz panel but only runs at 60hz due to hdmi limitations


the TV can only handle a 60hz input. 240hz is internally 'generated' by inserting duplicate frames in a set sequence which generally for games introduces a bit of extra lag because the signal has to go through a video DAC. If possible for gaming id turn off any processing like '240hz' mode or sport mode, especially for competitive/ semi competitive gaming like TF2, CS:GO, COD, BF3


----------



## pm40elys40

My pj's old (2009) but it is 100/120Hz capable (frame interpolation). Enabling 50/60Hz mode (good for smoother movies) introduces a 1-frame delay, while 100/120Hz mode (amazingly fluid but better with video since it can't work miracles with movies) introduces a 2-frame delay. In 50/60Hz mode it buffers ahead one frame, while in 100/120Hz two.


----------



## mironccr345

Update to my bedroom HTPC. Bought new speakers and a chepo amp.


----------



## SavellM

I did some updates to my HTPC.

Upgraded to a Haswell and installed the Gryphon Armor plate.



Armor installed:


Front:


Realised that my old Scythe cooler wouldn't fit with the armor so had to get a new cooler:


All back together:


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> I did some updates to my HTPC.
> 
> Upgraded to a Haswell and installed the Gryphon Armor plate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armor installed:
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> Realised that my old Scythe cooler wouldn't fit with the armor so had to get a new cooler:
> 
> 
> All back together:


That armor kit, Love it! Definitely adds an aggressively clean look to it.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> 
> 
> My HTPC
> 
> AMD a6 5400k
> Asus f2a85m/csm
> 4gb g.skill 1600mhz
> 1.5tb+500gb hdd
> silverstone ml03 case
> 
> samsung 55" lcd 3dtv with 240hz panel but only runs at 60hz due to hdmi limitations


Try setting your output to 1080i instead of 1080p. It will not give 120 or 240hz but it helps smooth the imaging for 24p playback. It is crazy I came across this thread today. I just heard them say that last night on HD Nation


----------



## cesus

Here's mine;

Ss ml03b


Right Side


Saphire HD6570 CF (idle: 40c , load: 61c - 64c )


Noctua nh-l12 (close fit, idle 37c , load: 55c - 64c)


Cable Management ( South Bridge temps are problematic idle: 55c load: 64c




Case temparature depend on south bridge temparature. Outside the shelf, case is very cool and quite.
İn the shelf, full speed fans barely hold the pch temparature at 64 when gaming. Removing case power supply fan filter helped a lot.

Most suprisingly when i was using (corsair f-60) ssd drive, pch temps were around 60c-64c at idle. After changing it with a 2.5 hdd southbridge temps dropped around 5-10 c degrees at idle. Maybe Speed kills..







(?)

Xbmc
i3 3240
Gigabyte z77 d3h
Corsair cx500m
Hitachi hts5450
Seagate Freeagent go flex usb3
Lite On ihbs112
Sapphire hd6570
Asus n-15 wifi
Logitech z5500
Lg 42lw4500


----------



## mironccr345

That's a really nice set up. What are you using to get your XBMC to look like that?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a really nice set up. What are you using to get your XBMC to look like that?


It looks like it may be some variant of the aeon knox skin to me.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ He replied via PM. It's an Ace skin. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Captivate

Nice build, I have the exact same case. I'm running an i3 3220T, 4GB 1.35v DDR1600 ram. Prime95 full load is 50W, idle is 29/30W. It's obviously on 24/7. I use it for storage, streaming, movies, etc.


----------



## Citra

It's a good case at a good price. Although I don't see it since my tv cabinet has a solid door...


----------



## 102014

Intel i5 3570t
DQ77KB
80Gb Intel 320 Series SSD
Akasa Euler passive case
running XBMCbuntu
RC6 Remote with the sensor fitted behind the disk activity light.


----------



## valtopps

I like ^









where can I get a case like this and how much does it cost with the power.


----------



## 102014

The case is £75 from Scan and comes with the 19v Laptop style power brick you need for a Thin mini itx board.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/akasa-euler-ak-itx-05bkal-mini-itx-for-intel-dq77kb-ivy-bridge-intel-dh61ag-sandy-bridge-motherboard


----------



## MotO

I gave my old one to my dad so I just built this little guy. It doubles as my NAS. He sits alone in the spare bedroom and is connected through the wall via passthroughs so noise from the HDD isn't an issue. Everything except for my movies is backed up to the cloud so I got rid of the duplicate HDD I was using to mirror everything.



It's nothing special:
One of THESE
1TB HDD
4GB RAM
DIYPC V3Plus


----------



## bigredishott

Should it be on your xbox. I am a PS3 guy and never had an xbox like that, but I got a slim for my wife and kids and it has vents on the top.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Fear not, the 360 does not have any where he has placed it. The vents are in the top and the bottom (when stood upright) of a 360 and goes vents out to the rear.


----------



## shadow5555

Updates to htpc

New case and added fan controller



Spoiler: Warning:[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20130823_144338_zps0cd2a052.jpg.html



[/URL] Spoiler!]



The whole home theater setup[

SPOILER=Warning: http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20130823_144315_zps3e13e4a3.jpg.htmlSpoiler!][/SPOILER]


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I gave my old one to my dad so I just built this little guy. It doubles as my NAS. He sits alone in the spare bedroom and is connected through the wall via passthroughs so noise from the HDD isn't an issue. Everything except for my movies is backed up to the cloud so I got rid of the duplicate HDD I was using to mirror everything.
> 
> - snip -
> 
> It's nothing special:
> One of THESE
> 1TB HDD
> 4GB RAM
> DIYPC V3Plus


How does that mobo/cpu combo work with full 1080p playback? I've been looking for a good combo unit that can handle full HD using XBMC.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> How does that mobo/cpu combo work with full 1080p playback? I've been looking for a good combo unit that can handle full HD using XBMC.


Id say a bit clunky tbh my brother in law had a better specced ivy bridge pentium chip, same spec Ram using onboard gpu and wasnt the smoothest at 1080p xbmc on windows 7. I gave him my old GT 220 Now it runs smooth as, worth the little bit more investment tbh


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Id say a bit clunky tbh my brother in law had a better specced ivy bridge pentium chip, same spec Ram using onboard gpu and wasnt the smoothest at 1080p xbmc on windows 7. I gave him my old GT 220 Now it runs smooth as, worth the little bit more investment tbh


That's good by my standards. I'm okay with throwing in a low power GPU. My biggest concerns were power consumption, size, and heat all while being relatively cheap.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jimbags

that one before only has a pci slot not pcie.just so you know. my old sandybridge i3 2100 pulled max 20-30 watts when in use about the same for the gt220 very low heat output too. Also it would smash that celeron setup


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> How does that mobo/cpu combo work with full 1080p playback? I've been looking for a good combo unit that can handle full HD using XBMC.


It plays back 1080 flawlessly with plenty of headroom. XBMC supports hardware acceleration for Intels onboard GPU now so it's damn near almost overkill. No dedicated card needed. Even every skin I've tried hasn't made it stumble.


----------



## PCModderMike

Serves as my HTPC/NAS.


----------



## Jimbags

very nice, thinking of an FT03 matx case for my htpc look soo nice  any other good matx cases similar to sgo5 etc in shape??


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serves as my HTPC/NAS.


All that storage! Looks good dude. Where's the sound card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> very nice, thinking of an FT03 matx case for my htpc look soo nice  any other good matx cases similar to sgo5 etc in shape??


You can check out the SG09, is small and can house a mATX mobo. Unless you want to go ITX, then check out the SG05 or the FT03mini.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> very nice, thinking of an FT03 matx case for my htpc look soo nice  any other good matx cases similar to sgo5 etc in shape??


Thanks. The TJ08 is one of my fav mATX cases besides the FT03.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> All that storage! Looks good dude. Where's the sound card?
> You can check out the SG09, is small and can house a mATX mobo. Unless you want to go ITX, then check out the SG05 or the FT03mini.


Thanks dude. Haha always asking me about that sound card...it's in there now, but was delivered after I took that photo. Was planning to take some more pics later today though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Sorry for the double post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> All that storage! Looks good dude. Where's the sound card?
> You can check out the SG09, is small and can house a mATX mobo. Unless you want to go ITX, then check out the SG05 or the FT03mini.


Sound card is in my friend.











Spoiler: Warning: More!





For mironccr so he can really see the sound card from the back.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sorry for the double post.
> Sound card is in my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For mironccr so he can really see the sound card from the back.



Looks good bro.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> Looks good bro.










Thanks man


----------



## rizon

Dear All

Here are some pics of what I have done: Denon HTPC to fit my HiFi elements.
i3 2100T, 4GB, 60GB SSD Crucial + 2TB Seagate, Blue-Ray, all connected to 42" LG LED LCD 3D TV and Denon AVR 1912 of course.

















...perhaps someone will like it?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


Those SG09's are hot. I love the slot loaders.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizon*
> 
> Dear All
> Here are some pics of what I have done: Denon HTPC to fit my HiFi elements.
> i3 2100T, 4GB, 60GB SSD Crucial + 2TB Seagate, Blue-Ray, all connected to 42" LG LED LCD 3D TV and Denon AVR 1912 of course.
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...perhaps someone will like it?


You took a Technics Cassette Tape deck and converted it into an HTPC??? ... GENIUS!!

One man's trash is another man's treasure, that's for sure!

Edit:

So, just to be clear, is this what it looked like before?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizon*
> 
> Dear All
> 
> Here are some pics of what I have done: Denon HTPC to fit my HiFi elements.
> i3 2100T, 4GB, 60GB SSD Crucial + 2TB Seagate, Blue-Ray, all connected to 42" LG LED LCD 3D TV and Denon AVR 1912 of course.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...perhaps someone will like it?


Great idea and nice mod.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> You took a Technics Cassette Tape deck and converted it into an HTPC??? ... GENIUS!!
> 
> One man's trash is another man's treasure, that's for sure!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> So, just to be clear, is this what it looked like before?


I was thinking, if you do that, you can build a pretty good HTPC with a picoPSU and probably plug the external power supply into the existing input on the back of the unit with a little bit of modding and have it look nice and clean.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm curious if a piece of equipment like that could fit a gpu too. Probably would with a riser cable and enough work.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm curious if a piece of equipment like that could fit a gpu too. Probably would with a riser cable and enough work.


It could be mounted flat, similar to the same way GPUs are mounted in 1U servers used for parallel computing.


----------



## Jetster

*Hardware*
Silverstone Granada GD05
ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
AMD A8 5600K
GSkills X Ripjaws Series 2x2 1866
Samsung 840 120GB SSD
Seagate 7200 3 TB Drive
WD Blue 2.5 1 Tb Drive
Corsair CX430 PSU
Xigmatek Mono-Cool Fan Controller
Logitech 650 Remote
Logitech K400 Keyboard
Yamaha RX-V571
Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000
Klipsch Synergy B-20
Klipsch sw-350 subwoofer
Boston Acoustic cr7
Sennheiser TR130

Windows 7 64 Pro + XBMC

This setup is a culmination of 8 years of HTPC research with many hardware changes. It does not get any better. I just need a after market HS for the CPU then it will be silent. The three 120 fans run at 600rpm so you cant hear them and its positive pressure with filters so no dust. The last hardware I just changed was a i3 with a 6670. This plays video slightly better.


----------



## Alan G

@Jetster - I like the build and am considering the same case for a new HTPC. Where is the SSD installed? It looks like it's sitting right on top of the PSU, is this correct? Regarding the fan controller, do you have all three case fans hooked up to it by a splitter (I think the model you list is for a single fan, correct)? What is the heat sink you have on the CPU, I couldn't see any model listing on the fan.


----------



## xxToranachxx

AMD FX-62 Stock with stock cooler
Asus M2-R32 MVP
Diamond HD4890 XOC
4gb Corsair XMS2 800mhz
WD Caviar Black 250gb
Toshiba 1TB external
Zumax 650watt PSU (maybe the best PSU I have ever owned)
Cheap Lite-on DVD burner
Rosewill Challenger

Yamaha 5.1 Receiver with wired center, front and sub and wireless rear channels
Nintendo Entertainment System
Wii
Playstation 3
Samsung 50" Plasma(cant remember model number, at work)

Crappy picture quality for now, Ill upload a better one when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan G*
> 
> @Jetster - I like the build and am considering the same case for a new HTPC. Where is the SSD installed? It looks like it's sitting right on top of the PSU, is this correct? Regarding the fan controller, do you have all three case fans hooked up to it by a splitter (I think the model you list is for a single fan, correct)? What is the heat sink you have on the CPU, I couldn't see any model listing on the fan.


Thank you, and your correct. The SSD is stuck with Velcro to the PSU. The fan controller is just called the "Mono" but has three pigtails and controls all three case fans. Some had concerns about it handing it without getting hot but it works well. As far as the Heatsink for the CPU its stock. I plan on getting an after marker one because it is the only noise coming from the case. You can barely hear it.

I just upgraded the motherboard, CPU and Ram. I use to have a Micro ATX in it so not there is more room. The SSD on the PSU works but I could move it to the space created by using a ITX board. I could also fit another three hard drives in that space

Another thing about the case. The three 120 fans have filters. Nice ones. They work well but are a pain to clean. You have to disassemble the whole thing



Here I tried Dual Graphics with a 6670. Not really impressed. I doesn't handle video any better and is a crappy gaming solution. So it confirms my previous opinion. That a "gaming HTPC" does nether well. An HTPC needs to be quiet and low power so it can be left on 24/7 with sleep of course.


----------



## Alan G

@Jetster - thanks for the clarification. I've found with fixed case filters that using a vacuum cleaner on low suction will pretty much remove all the dust clinging to the filters without having to dissemble the case.


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan G*
> 
> @Jetster - thanks for the clarification. I've found with fixed case filters that using a vacuum cleaner on low suction will pretty much remove all the dust clinging to the filters without having to dissemble the case.


Not these. The filter in screwed from the inside to the fan so the dirt in on the inside of the fan. It an odd set up


----------



## rizon

Yes, in fact I used Denon DVD BT front and attached it to bottom, back and top taken from Technics 474 deck, exactly the same as you quoted. I needed Blue-Ray tray after all...

and...

Yes I could use pico psu, but it was more expensive in one hand and in the other hand "regular" psu gives me more power linres to use and furthermore I could use standby line for red light "standby", same as it is in other Denons


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> *Hardware*
> Silverstone Granada GD05
> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
> AMD A8 5600K
> GSkills X Ripjaws Series 2x2 1866
> Samsung 840 120GB SSD
> Seagate 7200 3 TB Drive
> WD Blue 2.5 1 Tb Drive
> Corsair CX430 PSU
> Xigmatek Mono-Cool Fan Controller
> Logitech 650 Remote
> Logitech K400 Keyboard
> Yamaha RX-V571
> Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000
> Klipsch Synergy B-20
> Klipsch sw-350 subwoofer
> Boston Acoustic cr7
> Sennheiser TR130
> 
> Windows 7 64 Pro + XBMC
> 
> This setup is a culmination of 8 years of HTPC research with many hardware changes. It does not get any better. I just need a after market HS for the CPU then it will be silent. The three 120 fans run at 600rpm so you cant hear them and its positive pressure with filters so no dust. The last hardware I just changed was a i3 with a 6670. This plays video slightly better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the set up. Do you use the remote on your HTPC or is it just for your TV?


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like the set up. Do you use the remote on your HTPC or is it just for your TV?


The Logitech Harmony 650 controls everything. It will not power on the HTPC but I leave it on most of the time anyway. But it control XBMC perfectly. I use a $13 WMC IR USB receiver I bought off of Amazon


----------



## shadow5555

small update:

I now have my htpc into a much nicer case and yes that is a 7inch lcd touchscreen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Closerup photo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







core 2 quad 2.8
8gig ddr2
geforce 640 1igig hdmi to 53inch tv
sound blaster audigy 2
5.1 speakers
500gig hd
win7 ult 64bit


----------



## kujon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> Not these. The filter in screwed from the inside to the fan so the dirt in on the inside of the fan. It an odd set up


to clean the fans, do you basically pop the top off the case and unscrew the filters on the inside of the fans? i have the same case and haven't gotten around to cleaning it yet.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> The Logitech Harmony 650 controls everything. It will not power on the HTPC but I leave it on most of the time anyway. But it control XBMC perfectly. I use a $13 WMC IR USB receiver I bought off of Amazon


I have a Logitech Harmony 700 that I have in a drawer somewhere. I might pick up an IR receiver for my the HTPC in my living room or bed room and put that remote to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> small update:
> 
> I now have my htpc into a much nicer case and yes that is a 7inch lcd touchscreen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closerup photo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core 2 quad 2.8
> 8gig ddr2
> geforce 640 1igig hdmi to 53inch tv
> sound blaster audigy 2
> 5.1 speakers
> 500gig hd
> win7 ult 64bit


Looks good. What's the LCD used for? Doesn't it bother you while you're watching a movie?


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kujon*
> 
> to clean the fans, do you basically pop the top off the case and unscrew the filters on the inside of the fans? i have the same case and haven't gotten around to cleaning it yet.


Yes, that's the idea. But the screws can be hard to get to. I had to take out the drive's on both sides and I was changing the motherboard so that made one side easy. The other fan I had to take completely out. It was the first time I had clean mine and its about 18 months. I love this case though. Its rugged and looks good next to my Yamaha AVR


----------



## Alan G

@Jetster - a thought occurs to me if your HTPC is inside a cabinet. You could by some of *THIS* and cut some pieces that will cover the fan intakes and just use some magnets to keep them in place. People are not going to be looking at the sides of your case. Sure is easy to clean things this way. I suspect that's what I'm going to do when I do my next HTPC build in this case.


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan G*
> 
> @Jetster - a thought occurs to me if your HTPC is inside a cabinet. You could by some of *THIS* and cut some pieces that will cover the fan intakes and just use some magnets to keep them in place. People are not going to be looking at the sides of your case. Sure is easy to clean things this way. I suspect that's what I'm going to do when I do my next HTPC build in this case.


Its not a big deal. I usually take my PCs apart every year anyway but thanks for the link. I can use this on another build I'm doing

here's another pic looking down at one filter


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Jester - I have a gd06 and its basically the same setup to an extent but I flipped the filters to go between the case and the fan so I can clean/lightly vacuum off the dust from the outside of the case without opening it. Saw someone else do it so I figured I'd try it and its definitely easier to clean. Then again maybe I'm just lazy...







Plus its probably not as easy with hardware installed, I swapped mine when I changed to a different mobo


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MythTFLfan29*
> 
> Jester - I have a gd06 and its basically the same setup to an extent but I flipped the filters to go between the case and the fan so I can clean/lightly vacuum off the dust from the outside of the case without opening it. Saw someone else do it so I figured I'd try it and its definitely easier to clean. Then again maybe I'm just lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus its probably not as easy with hardware installed, I swapped mine when I changed to a different mobo


It would be nice if they were like the one on the bottom. It screws on from the exterior


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Agreed, also less resistance for the fan having to draw the air through both the filter and metal mesh cover


----------



## smandrews

Here is my HTPC build, sits in the living room. I would show off the inside....but its a mess.... I really should have gotten a modular PSU for this case.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/m2cu.jpg/

Specs:

Case: Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced
Motherboard: ASRock Mini-ITX Motherboard A75M-ITX
CPU: AMD A8-3850 APU Quad-Core
Video: Onboard (Soon to be replaced with an older 560 Ti)
RAM: Kingston HyperX 1600MHz DDR3 (2x4 GB)
HDD: WD Blue 320GB 7200RPM
PSU: Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500w

Running Windows 8 Home and uses XBMC to stream media from our home server.


----------



## lochalpha

The rig is:
1 x ASUS AT5IONT-I Intel Atom D525 (1.8GHz, dual-core) BGA559 Intel NM10 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo
1 x Thermaltake 200W SFX Power Supply (Pulled out of a Thermaltake Element Q VL52021N2U Black SGCC / Plastic Mini-ITX Desktop Computer Case)
1 x TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 PCI Express x1 Wireless N Dual Band Adapter
1 x iKross Palm-Sized Mini Wireless Keyboard with TouchPad Mouse PC Remote Control for Windows 7/Vista/XP HTPC PC
2 x Kingston 2GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 800 Unbuffered System Specific Memory Model KVR800D3S8S6/2G
1 x Western Digital AV-GP WD5000AVCS 500GB IntelliPower SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
1 x IOGEAR GBU521 Bluetooth 4.0 Micro Adapter USB

Just finally got it mounted on the wall. Haven't filled it with the mineral oil yet though.


----------



## void

That is a fantastic build lochalpha


----------



## Jetster

Good job


----------



## Ecstacy

That's an awesome build lochalpha. You should try entering it in the Mod of the Month, you might win something.


----------



## lochalpha

Thanks guys







I don't qualify for the mod of the month though, I uploaded it over at linustechtips before here.


----------



## CheapGamer

No point in a picture from me I used a old workstation case.... the best thing about my build was the price.

Processor: E2180 =free
Motherboard: Gigabyte ga g31m es2l =free
Memory: Kingston ValueRam 2GB =free
OS: XP Pro =free (thanks to collage)
Case and PSU: HP compaq =£11
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 =free (attached to 6TB NAS as well.)
Graphics card: Nvidia 8400GS silent =free
Cables and cheap sound card cost about £20

For £31 I dont need to plug my laptop into my TV any more...

(I say free but mainly I do a lot of free work for friends and family and the older parts end up mine so in real cost about 1000 hours of working for coffee and cake.)

(Damn this is a expensive HTPC)


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks good. What's the LCD used for? Doesn't it bother you while you're watching a movie?


Here ya go. Its a good case. I would suggest a CW02 over the CW03 though.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/silverstone-cw03-case,1929-5.html


----------



## CheapGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Here ya go. Its a good case. I would suggest a CW02 over the CW03 though.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/silverstone-cw03-case,1929-5.html


As the name might give away I like cheap....those cases are £300 for the CW02 or £500 for the CW03......ouch ouch ouch (my cars fuel for the last year didn't cost that and I like in the UK)

Never mind liking the cheaper things in life I could not justify spending anything like that on a PC case....LCD or not

That being said.....very very cool.


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lochalpha*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally got it mounted on the wall. Haven't filled it with the mineral oil yet though.


damn looks straight outta Bioshock lol


----------



## Rylen

Built the PC with some spare parts laying around.

i7 930
GTX 670
12GB RAM
Lian Li Case


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Built the PC with some spare parts laying around.
> 
> i7 930
> GTX 670
> 12GB RAM
> Lian Li Case


Nice overpowered htpc


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nice overpowered htpc


haha thanks, surprisingly pretty quiet too. (Asus GTX 670)


----------



## Jimbags

My evga GTX 670 is quite loud at about 70% and above. Blower type cooler. I run it at that fan speed to avoid throttling it never goes much above 60c I wear headphones so the noise is ok I'd rather max performance. My htpc runs a sapphire 7770 GHz edition that's not to bad on noise


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smandrews*
> 
> Here is my HTPC build, sits in the living room. I would show off the inside....but its a mess.... I really should have gotten a modular PSU for this case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/m2cu.jpg/
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced
> Motherboard: ASRock Mini-ITX Motherboard A75M-ITX
> CPU: AMD A8-3850 APU Quad-Core
> Video: Onboard (Soon to be replaced with an older 560 Ti)
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 1600MHz DDR3 (2x4 GB)
> HDD: WD Blue 320GB 7200RPM
> PSU: Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500w
> 
> Running Windows 8 Home and uses XBMC to stream media from our home server.


Nice HTPC. That case is pretty sleek. How's the APU with HD video?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lochalpha*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig is:
> 1 x ASUS AT5IONT-I Intel Atom D525 (1.8GHz, dual-core) BGA559 Intel NM10 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo
> 1 x Thermaltake 200W SFX Power Supply (Pulled out of a Thermaltake Element Q VL52021N2U Black SGCC / Plastic Mini-ITX Desktop Computer Case)
> 1 x TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 PCI Express x1 Wireless N Dual Band Adapter
> 1 x iKross Palm-Sized Mini Wireless Keyboard with TouchPad Mouse PC Remote Control for Windows 7/Vista/XP HTPC PC
> 2 x Kingston 2GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 800 Unbuffered System Specific Memory Model KVR800D3S8S6/2G
> 1 x Western Digital AV-GP WD5000AVCS 500GB IntelliPower SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> 1 x IOGEAR GBU521 Bluetooth 4.0 Micro Adapter USB
> 
> Just finally got it mounted on the wall. Haven't filled it with the mineral oil yet though


+ 1 for the BioShock theme, if that's what you were going for? Do you have a build log?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Built the PC with some spare parts laying around.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7 930
> GTX 670
> 12GB RAM
> Lian Li Case


Wish I had a 670 lying around.







A clean set up.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I moved my setup into the SG10, which I did have everything in the GD08 at one point but decided to slim down even further.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Was looking into this case. How are the temps during load?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Was looking into this case. How are the temps during load?


The temps so far have been very impressive when compared to the Grandia GD08 and 350D which were cases I had prior to the SD10. My load temps depend a bit on what I am playing. I have the case pretty much loaded with all fans except for the 1x 80mm and 1x 92mm.

My only issue right now is that I need to sell my Corsair HX750 PSU and get a smaller 140mm Silverstone PSU so I can use the PP05 cable kit.

On Idle:
CPU: 31-32 degrees
GPU: 42 degrees
2 mechanical HDD's: 30-32 degrees

On Load:
CPU: 38-40 degrees
GPU: 58 degrees
2 mechanical HDD's: 40-41 degrees


----------



## lochalpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> + 1 for the BioShock theme, if that's what you were going for? Do you have a build log?
> 
> I did put up a build log on OCN but didn't label all the process pics. Here's the imgur with a little more info: http://lochalpha.imgur.com
> Oh, and sort of. I was going for the steampunk look, bioshock has some of that alongside the art deco.


----------



## kujon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> Yes, that's the idea. But the screws can be hard to get to. I had to take out the drive's on both sides and I was changing the motherboard so that made one side easy. The other fan I had to take completely out. It was the first time I had clean mine and its about 18 months. I love this case though. Its rugged and looks good next to my Yamaha AVR


lucky you, i stuffed my case full of stuff so popping the top still wouldnt allow me the ability to vacuum








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Built the PC with some spare parts laying around.
> 
> i7 930
> GTX 670
> 12GB RAM
> Lian Li Case


what cabinet do you have? ive been looking for one just like that. it looks like you could fit a decent sized center speaker inside that top middle shelf


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kujon*
> 
> lucky you, i stuffed my case full of stuff so popping the top still wouldnt allow me the ability to vacuum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cabinet do you have? ive been looking for one just like that. it looks like you could fit a decent sized center speaker inside that top middle shelf


The center speaker I have fits in their, (without that speaker stand its sitting on anyway)

http://www.bdiusa.com/theater/avion_8529.shtml (mine is discontinued, here is the latest version below)

http://www.bdiusa.com/theater/avion_2_8929.shtml#.UmokUChDsSE


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The temps so far have been very impressive when compared to the Grandia GD08 and 350D which were cases I had prior to the SD10. My load temps depend a bit on what I am playing. I have the case pretty much loaded with all fans except for the 1x 80mm and 1x 92mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue right now is that I need to sell my Corsair HX750 PSU and get a smaller 140mm Silverstone PSU so I can use the PP05 cable kit.
> 
> On Idle:
> CPU: 31-32 degrees
> GPU: 42 degrees
> 2 mechanical HDD's: 30-32 degrees
> 
> On Load:
> CPU: 38-40 degrees
> GPU: 58 degrees
> 2 mechanical HDD's: 40-41 degrees


Nice temps.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lochalpha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> + 1 for the BioShock theme, if that's what you were going for? Do you have a build log?
> 
> I did put up a build log on OCN but didn't label all the process pics. Here's the imgur with a little more info: http://lochalpha.imgur.com
> Oh, and sort of. I was going for the steampunk look, bioshock has some of that alongside the art deco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the pictures. Great work.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the pictures. Great work.


Thanks. I'll report back tonight, I ended up d/l and installing Batman Arkham Origins so that should tax my system a bit in this case.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks. I'll report back tonight, I ended up d/l and installing Batman Arkham Origins so that should tax my system a bit in this case.


Nice choice! I've finished Arkham Asylum and Arkham City, both great games. I'm def going to get Origins when it goes on sale.


----------



## slipperyskip

Finished this a couple of months ago. I call it Flightline.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipperyskip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this a couple of months ago. I call it Flightline.


Wow that's fantastic craftsmanship
So you're Jeffrey?
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/jeffrey_stephensons_architectural_art_deco_computer_tower_25421.asp


----------



## slipperyskip

Guilty as charged.









Pics Only thread so here's this....


----------



## smandrews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice HTPC. That case is pretty sleek. How's the APU with HD video?


Thanks! I love that case, its one of my favorites. It has been great for us. That APU has played everything I have thrown at it so far with no problems. We mostly use Hulu/Netflix but we also have a storage server that we stream HD video from via XBMC and its been perfect.


----------



## Jetster

Big fan of your work

http://slipperyskip.com/index.html


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smandrews*
> 
> Thanks! I love that case, its one of my favorites. It has been great for us. That APU has played everything I have thrown at it so far with no problems. We mostly use Hulu/Netflix but we also have a storage server that we stream HD video from via XBMC and its been perfect.


Nice! I'm planning of upgrading my old Athlon and Phenom cpu's to APU's in the future. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice choice! I've finished Arkham Asylum and Arkham City, both great games. I'm def going to get Origins when it goes on sale.


So I ran Batman Origins for a good 2 hrs with some almost maxed out settings. My temps were:

CPU - 36 degrees
GPU - 49 degrees
HDD - 35 degrees

The nice thing with this case and my GPU is that all the heat is being pulled out by the side fans, helps a lot.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So I ran Batman Origins for a good 2 hrs with some almost maxed out settings. My temps were:
> 
> CPU - 36 degrees
> GPU - 49 degrees
> HDD - 35 degrees
> 
> The nice thing with this case and my GPU is that all the heat is being pulled out by the side fans, helps a lot.


wow, that 770 stays pretty cool under load. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> wow, that 770 stays pretty cool under load. Thanks!


Yeah it does. I've gotten it up to 60 degrees in my old cases but I think this case helps a lot since I have one fan blowing cold air towards it and another pulling all heat not creating a dead zone like my previous setups.


----------



## Phil1984

Hi there,

being new to the forum I would like to present my HTPC to you guys. It's sort of an all-in-one machine doing media & gaming on the television via XBMC as well as work stuff on my Dell-Screen. Take a look:





















Specs, Software & Temps:
Antec Fusion Remote Case (44.5 x 41.4 x 14.0cm, case got some some tweaks)
SeaSonic X-Series X-660 PSU
i5 2500k @ 3.75Ghz (H80i, running at 1700rpm)
Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Ultra Charged 4GB + Arctic Accelero Xtreme III Cooler
16GB RAM 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws-X
Crucial m4 SSD 2.5 256GB
2xHGST Travelstar Z7K500 2.5 2x500GB (RAID 0)
Western Digital My Passport 2.5 2000GB (external Drive)
LG Electronics BH10LS30 (Blu-ray)
multiple Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPROs + 2xScythe Kaze Jyu Slim

Apple Wireless Keyboard
Logitech V470 mouse
Logitech Harmony 600 remote
2xLogitech Wireless Gamepad F710
Sony MDR-1RBT Headphones

Windows 7 64bit & XBMC 12

CPU: Idle: 49° C, Load: 69° C (Prime 24h)
GPU: Idle: 45° C, Load: 80°C (Furmark Burn-In)
Temps are okay since the PC has virtually no room to breath (see pics) and focus was laid on virtual silence.

Specs in more detail (German though)

Reason I love it: I just do.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ That's a nice setup.


----------



## Phil1984

Thanks, still a little worried it's not a pure HTPC in the strictest sense, using it though as such.


----------



## PCModderMike

HTPC? That's a full blown gaming rig right there. Very nice.


----------



## SgtSiff

Guise.




i3-3225
8GB Samsung green RAM
128GB Samsung 830 SSD
Slim slot loading Blu-Ray drive
Pico PSU
HDPLEX H3.SODD

Currently using XBMC but I'm transitioning over to Plex. (Also changing from Unraid to Flexraid)

Completely silent under normal use, the Blu-Ray drive is just for ripping films.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Could any of you guys care to help me out here?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1453049/htpc-case-for-me/0_50

Looking for an HTPC case to stuff my sig rig + somewhat decent cooling into. Turns out, its harder than I thought.


----------



## iPEN

And here is it... The BD player is still on its way, but here are some pics:


----------



## mironccr345

HTPC in bedroom. Crappy potato pic.


----------



## DBEAU

I see that fractal core 1000. You can see that power LED from outer space. I put a small piece of masking tape over it and colored over that with a sharpie for the ones I built for work. You can still see that it's on without burning your retinas.

Great cheap case though. When I eventually build a htpc it is definitely a candidate.


----------



## micul

here is mine


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I see that fractal core 1000. You can see that power LED from outer space. I put a small piece of masking tape over it and colored over that with a sharpie for the ones I built for work. You can still see that it's on without burning your retinas.
> Great cheap case though. When I eventually build a htpc it is definitely a candidate.


It is pretty bright, especially when the computer is hibernating.....the blinking. : | The case is getting cramped with only 3 HDD's. Love the case but I'll be switching to a LIAN LI PC-V354B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> here is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice looking case.


----------



## ArtX38

HTPC mini ITX (Koolance water cooling)

CM ELITE 120 HTPC (Koolance water cooling)


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> 
> 
> HTPC mini ITX (Koolance water cooling)
> 
> CM ELITE 120 HTPC (Koolance water cooling)
> 
> CM ELITE 130 HTPC (Corsair water cooling)


Outstanding builds, great job!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Mine. Still needs a power button but otherwise done. Build log in the Intel section.


----------



## ArtX38

,

,


http://www.overclock.net/t/1463780/xbmc-mc-mirror


----------



## Darkcyde

Updated with different hardware:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
Mobo: ASRock G41M-S3

GPU: MSi GTX460 Hawk 1GB

RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1333

SSD: Corsair Force 3 60GB

Optical: Samsung SH-B083L/BSBP

Cooling: Corsair H55 with H50 bracket for LGA 775

PSU: Corsair CX430M

Case: Fractal Design Core 1000 Micro

Audio: Asus Xonar DG

LAN: Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter

OS: Windows 7 Home 64bit


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Updated with different hardware:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
> 
> Mobo: ASRock G41M-S3
> GPU: MSi GTX460 Hawk 1GB
> RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1333
> SSD: Corsair Force 3 60GB
> Optical: Samsung SH-B083L/BSBP
> Cooling: Corsair H55 with H50 bracket for LGA 775
> PSU: Corsair CX430M
> Case: Fractal Design Core 1000 Micro
> Audio: Asus Xonar DG
> LAN: Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter
> OS: Windows 7 Home 64bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rocking the core 1k case, nice. I like the case, but I need more HDD bays. Switching over to a silverstone or Lian Li case.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Rocking the core 1k case, nice. I like the case, but I need more HDD bays. Switching over to a silverstone or Lian Li case.


My only gripe about it is the lack of cable management options. I'll be switching to a Corsair 350D and using this case for the firewall I'm building.


----------



## mironccr345

^ The same with me. Needs more space behind the mobo tray to route cables. Other than that, It's a decent little case.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Oh wow how did I miss this thread I love my HTPC and have two. This is my main one that I currently use with my 50" Toshiba led screen.

Q 6600

Asus P5e Hdmi

6gb pc2-6400

Xfx radeon hd5770

Antec 650w

WD 1tb Black

Ceton Infiniti quad USB tuner

Buffalo 3tb external

2x box 360 controllers

Roswill mce remote

Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse

Wireless keyboard mouse pad. Can't remember the brand.

I use this system for everything. Watching hd comcast. Amazon prime. Pandora. Youtube. Watching my dvd collection ripped to my external hd. Playing games with the kids like dirt3. I have a USB 3.0 pcie card on order for my external hd. And I am also looking for a better cpu cooler to OC my q6600. It runs dirt3 flawlessly at 1080p and will play bf4 on low settings. I like sitting back on the couch with my keyboard and flying chopper.


----------



## SuperMudkip

Got mine for free...It's a little beat up and the cooling system is pretty bad (Will be upgrading it with some antec fans). I wouldn't really call this a HTPC because I live in a dorm room and theirs very limited space and what not. However I do like this for a Linux box and development machine.

CPU: Athlon II X3 425
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2
RAM: Generic 2GB DDR2 800Mhz (Will be adding another 2 GB)
Case: Some Generic HTPC case that is just like the NZXT Duet case but with a different front panel and color.
PSU: Raidmax 450W (Will also be upgrading this as well.)
Harddrives:

WD Caviar RE drive 250GB (IDE)
Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 200GB (IDE)

PCI:
WinTV Tuner card

OS/Software:
openSUSE 13.1 (Assigned to WD drive)
Usage: Bare OS for experimenting, developing applications, and playing with Linux.

Ubuntu Server 12.03 LTS (Assigned to Maxtor drive)
Usage: Working on a Undergraduate research project for my university using Ubuntu Server.

Why I love my HTPC?
Portability. Enough said.











Most proud of my cable management, I reversed the drives around so that I can have some or most of the cables at the front so that the
exposed back of the drives can be free from any clutter and improve cooling preference

I forgot to put on the side panel...oh well here it is...


----------



## OldTCS

My 1st mini-ITX (2nd HTPC) build:
Followed the excellent build video on youtube: 



MB: Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI mini-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120M
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1600 CL9
Temporary GPU: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7790 OC 1GB DDR5
Boot Drive: Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 120GB SSD
Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB
Optical Drive: LG Internal Blu-ray/HD DVD-ROM Model GGC-H20L
Power Supply: SILVERSTONE Strider ST60F-PS 600W 80 PLUS SILVER Full Modular Active PFC
Case: Cooler Master Elite 130 - Mini-ITX
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
Still working on setup of XBMC, Steam, etc.


----------



## OldTCS

Right as I finished the above CM Elite HTPC build, I received a replacement Moncaso 312S case, so I had to build this:
MB: GIGABYTE GA-F2A75M-HD2 (rev. 3.0) FM2+ AMD A75 uATX (chosen for narrow fit to avoid OOD)
APU: AMD A6-6400K Richland 3.9GHz Socket FM2 65W
Cooler: Thermalright AXP-100 (VERY quiet!)
RAM: G.SKILL Ares 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 C10
GPU: Pending performance of APU
Boot Drive: Crucial M500 120GB SSD
Storage Drive: None yet, may stick with Gbit LAN storage to avoid noise.
Optical Drive: ASUS Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST (shorter than most)
Power Supply: CORSAIR CX430M 80 PLUS BRONZE Modular Active PFC (shorter than most)
Case: Moncaso 312S - uATX
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
Still configuring XBMC, Steam, etc.
- IR works great with Harmony One remote.
- Fits in nicely with Home Theater equipment.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Both those are awesome builds and I really like the first one you managed to water cool that setup in a small case


----------



## OldTCS

Thanks.

Now I've got to get it set up like yours. Have XBMC partially set up, need Steam, Xbox controllers, etc.


----------



## OldTCS

Nice sound-proofing! I thought about doing something similar with an old Silverstone LC03. Have to give it a shot.


----------



## marqush

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468324/grandia-gd06-watercooled-htpc-stuffed-with-bitumen-build-log-with-pictures

Here's some of the pics. More pics in the thread above


----------



## Jetster

marqush and OldTCS Truly amazing stuff


----------



## bigredishott

I will show my guts! Nothing special.


----------



## bigredishott

15TB plus 120GB SSD.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> 15TB plus 120GB SSD.


I need to get more space. I only allocate 1 TB for movies and 1 TB for TV at this time. Only have 4 TB on my server. Just need to bite the bullet and upgrade to some 3 or 4t drives.


----------



## bigredishott

I need more hard drives too! Thinking I might mod one of my 750D hdd racks in my media pc, I am sure it would be easy. I will need a new psu with more sata power plugs. (all used up on current psu) I have 2 cards that will add 2 sata ports each that I can install.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Working on a small upgrade with my HTPC. The asus p5e-v hdmi motherboard had been giving me problems so Im swapping in my QX6850/Foxconn P45a combo from my gaming rig. Because of the Silverstone case I needed a different cooler and picked up a Cooler Master Gemini 4. Also needed to reinstall windows I realized having my OS on my WD black 1tb drive along with all my recorded TV was a bad idea if I needed to format so I picked up a Crucial M500 120gb SSD. I got it all together and running. I must say I was really impressed with my first SSD. Only problem I found is my Cpu idle temp is 60... Ugh because the Silverstone case doesn't have access to the back of the board in going to have to remove it and figure out if is a TIM problem.


----------



## Jetster

SSD is the only way to go wiht an HTPC


----------



## pm40elys40

Testing a custom-made tailor-fit CPU heatsink for my smallish 1U build.










Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1312881/the-unsuspecting-htpc-slim-classy-diy-and-with-front-lcd not recently updated but will be soon if that thing works, aside from new HDDs


----------



## kaseyfleming

My htpc case
http://s55.photobucket.com/user/kaseyfleming/media/medusa 2/IMG_0818_zpsc0177641.jpg.html

Inside.. I was pretty close to finishing it up.
http://s55.photobucket.com/user/kaseyfleming/media/medusa 2/IMG_0827_zpsbd6d714c.jpg.html

Pretty happy with the result... The 650ti ssc is a real bonus since the power connecter is sideways on the card it makes for a nice fit. Now the 750 ti is out and doesn't even require pci power but I'm not sure it's worth the upgrade but I'm about to sell my big rig since I mostly use this now and may beef it up a little more. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Matin4ik

So this is my HTPC check out the temperatures







they are real

AMD A8-5600K overclocked up to 4400 MHz
Built in graphics AMD Radeon HD 7560D overclocked up to 950 MHz
Noctua NH-L9a
Asrock FM2A75M-HD+
8gb Crucial memory overclocked to 1800 MHz
1TB 7200rpm WD green HDD


----------



## Jetster

Second HTPC in my house. Not quite done I'm moving the speakers to my night stands when a extension shows up.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Looks good. Let me know how the speakers on the night stand work. Ive been thinking the samething in my bedroom


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm also thinking something similar because my sp-bs21-lr's can't be wall mounted without drilling into them. So I'm also curious on night stand speakers.


----------



## Jetster

So update on the moving the speakers to the nightstands. I paid $7 for a 50ft 3.5 mini jack extension. It works but it has a quiet humm. You only notice it when its quiet but its still annoying. I e mail a speaker expert I know well see what she says


----------



## eclipsextreme

My thought I'd the Humm is coming from the 3.5mm connectors.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> So update on the moving the speakers to the nightstands. I paid $7 for a 50ft 3.5 mini jack extension. It works but it has a quiet humm. You only notice it when its quiet but its still annoying. I e mail a speaker expert I know well see what she says


Interference from something, have the cable near any big power cords? Could be many different things also some cables just like to humm.


----------



## soundx98

ncase m1s



LIan Li PC-Q25B


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Interference from something, have the cable near any big power cords? Could be many different things also some cables just like to humm.


Okay so I switched it to a quality RCA cable I had and the hum is gone. Its a little short of the night stands but close enough to use the headphone jacks on the speakers. Much better set up now. It just that both speakers are on one side of the bed. It sounds great though. Might look for a longer RCA cable.

You know what would be perfect is a headboard with speaker shelves

Another thing I did was all my movies are on a HTPC downstairs. XBMC has a UPNP server. And I got a power-line adapter and it works perfect. No hesitation at all. Wireless worked but it would buffer for 30 sec.


----------



## prerich

This is my main setup. The system is old, but it does exactly what it needs to do

Windows 7 Professional
8gb of ram
Intel quad-core processor
Nvidia 430 GT graphics card
Phonic 808 Universal Audio interface via firewire
Silverstone HTPC case
7 TB of storage
Remote controlled via an Android tablet and Gizmo app
Lite-On Bluray drive
HDHR3 Prime Network cablecard tuner (three tuners)

Amps:
Adcom 5503 - 3 channel amp 200w per channel
2 Yamaha MX-830's 175w per channel
1 Behringer EP4000 - 4000W power amp for subs

Speakers
Klipsch Cornwall FL/FR and Fostex Supertweeters
Klipsch Heresy C
2 Wharfedale - SW380 15 inch subwoofers
Definitive Technology BP1 and BP2 for side and back surrounds (BP1's connect to 2 DCM passive Subwoofers).

LG 50 inch Monitor
BenQ HD - 3D ready projector
106 inch Da-light screen

I can do anything I desire with this machine - i also have a ST/H6 (replaced by the 808u) and I have an Claro Halo XT in another networked machine in my home.

The graph is my bass response, I'm using a Linkwitz Transform via JRiver on my subs.


----------



## Pupo

Intel G530
ECS H67H2-I
8 gigs Mushkin
32Gb Samsung SSD
TP-Link wireless card
Xigmatek Balder passive
120W Pico PSU

Panasonic TX-P42X20
XBMC


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> 
> 
> Intel G530
> ECS H67H2-I
> 8 gigs Mushkin
> 32Gb Samsung SSD
> TP-Link wireless card
> Xigmatek Balder passive
> 120W Pico PSU
> 
> Panasonic TX-P42X20
> XBMC


fun case. what model is it? also how do you switch it on?


----------



## DBEAU

That is too cool


----------



## Pupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> fun case. what model is it? also how do you switch it on?


I dont turn it off







After some time, i added switch on back plate for "bad" situations. And case is home made









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> That is too cool


tnx m8


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> I dont turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some time, i added switch on back plate for "bad" situations. And case is home made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnx m8


How does that beast handle 1080p? XBMC? That thing's awesome.


----------



## Pupo

How do you think how it handle 1080p?







Are u joking with me or what?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> How do you think how it handle 1080p?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are u joking with me or what?


No. I thought a G530 was an embedded system.


----------



## void

That is an awesome htpc Pupo!









Should be more than capable for 1080p.


----------



## waffles3680

Here's my HTPC:



AMD A6-6400K
Asrock A88M-HD+
2x4gb Kingston Hyper Blu RAM
Samsung 840 EVO 128gb SSD
Fractal Node 605 HTPC case

Runs XBMC and streams everything from my server


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Here's my HTPC:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD A6-6400K
> Asrock A88M-HD+
> 2x4gb Kingston Hyper Blu RAM
> Samsung 840 EVO 128gb SSD
> Fractal Node 605 HTPC case
> 
> Runs XBMC and streams everything from my server


i love the look of your speakers what are they?
and whta are you running in the server?


----------



## Asymmetry

Current,
i5, 32gb, Sniper m3 board, 670 GTX with NXTG10 braket, 3 x 4TB drives, 750w PSU

dual H75 water cooling kits, NXZT G10 kraken bracket, noctura dual intake fans and used some large waxed paper cards as baffles to channel the air from front to back.


Experimenting with
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/NUC_zps04de1fa4.jpg.html


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asymmetry*
> 
> Current,
> i5, 32gb, Sniper m3 board, 670 GTX with NXTG10 braket, 3 x 4TB drives, 750w PSU
> 
> dual H75 water cooling kits, NXZT G10 kraken bracket, noctura dual intake fans and used some large waxed paper cards as baffles to channel the air from front to back.
> 
> 
> Experimenting with
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/NUC_zps04de1fa4.jpg.html


Internal pics/ buildlog please!!!!


----------



## Asymmetry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Internal pics/ buildlog please!!!!


Added!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise


----------



## void

How are you finding the NUC?

I kinda want one to play with but they are pretty pricey locally (NZ) and msata SSD are terribly priced too.


----------



## Asymmetry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> How are you finding the NUC?
> 
> I kinda want one to play with but they are pretty pricey locally (NZ) and msata SSD are terribly priced too.


At the moment using it as a 24/7 downloader, its brilliant for that, 4w power consumption.

This is the cheapest model and uses 2.5" drives. I went with a conventional 2.5" 1TB drive, all up cost me $330, need capacity over speed.

Running Win8.1. Looking at USB twin TV tuner options at the moment. Front has a IR sensor too, works with MCE remote natively.


----------



## bleachigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asymmetry*
> 
> Current,
> i5, 32gb, Sniper m3 board, 670 GTX with NXTG10 braket, 3 x 4TB drives, 750w PSU
> 
> dual H75 water cooling kits, NXZT G10 kraken bracket, noctura dual intake fans and used some large waxed paper cards as baffles to channel the air from front to back.


Is that a tower case on it's side or an actual HTPC case? Either way, what kind of case is it?


----------



## Asymmetry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Is that a tower case on it's side or an actual HTPC case? Either way, what kind of case is it?


Sorry, I should of wrote that, HTPC, Silverstone Grandia07

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i love the look of your speakers what are they?
> and whta are you running in the server?


Thanks! The two fronts are Monitor60 Series II, the center is a Polk CS10, the rears and sub are left over from my Def Tech Pro Cenima 600 setup. As soon as a decent deal comes up on Polk rears and a Polk sub, I will be getting those as well. What do you mean by running in the server? Hardware wise?


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Thanks! The two fronts are Monitor60 Series II, the center is a Polk CS10, the rears and sub are left over from my Def Tech Pro Cenima 600 setup. As soon as a decent deal comes up on Polk rears and a Polk sub, I will be getting those as well. What do you mean by running in the server? Hardware wise?


yes sorry should have been more specific . looking to build myself a home media server and just being nosey


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> yes sorry should have been more specific . looking to build myself a home media server and just being nosey


It's all good. I put the rig in my sig if you want to check it out. But I am running an i3-3245 using Windows Server 2012 r2 with quite a bit of storage. I am running out of room on the drives, with no open slots to add additional drives, so I am needing to add more storage. I am currently modding my main rig and as soon as that's done I will be working on building a new server case so I can add some more drives. Although I haven't had the time to mess with much more than just file serving, I will be using the server for quite a bit more when I find the time to configure additional features.

Matt


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> It's all good. I put the rig in my sig if you want to check it out. But I am running an i3-3245 using Windows Server 2012 r2 with quite a bit of storage. I am running out of room on the drives, with no open slots to add additional drives, so I am needing to add more storage. I am currently modding my main rig and as soon as that's done I will be working on building a new server case so I can add some more drives. Although I haven't had the time to mess with much more than just file serving, I will be using the server for quite a bit more when I find the time to configure additional features.
> 
> Matt


thanks


----------



## ArtX38

*Silverstone SST-ML05B Milo HTPC*
Gigabyte GA-F2A85XN-WIFI
AMD APU A10-6800K
Kingston 2x2GB 1866MHz CL11
SFX Tacens Radix ECO 400W
*Water systems:*
Magicool CPU Cooling Block Black Butterfly Revision II
Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro / Alphacool DC-LT Plexi top
Push On - 1/4" BSPP (G1/4) - 10/8mm - Angled
HW-Labs Black Ice - GTX Xtreme M80
Noctua R8 - 80mm


----------



## void

Damn that a decent amount of cooling for a small case.









Great build, what temps do you got on the APU?


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> ...Great build, what temps do you got on the APU?


unfinished power supply (the two active coolers)
When finish you must load tests


----------



## Dimestore55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*


Is that pump resting on your MB, or is it mounted to something?

How do you plan to cool that PSU?


----------



## ArtX38

finish

insert the grid

mounted the water pump

cooling the UPS 2 pcs. 10 x 60 mm 5V (Xilence active HDD cooler)

hose water to fill the system


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ncase m1s
> 
> 
> 
> LIan Li PC-Q25B


Love that Lian Li build. Clean and the DiNoc looks good too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> finish
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insert the grid
> 
> mounted the water pump
> 
> cooling the UPS 2 pcs. 10 x 60 mm 5V (Xilence active HDD cooler)
> 
> hose water to fill the system


Sweet build. It makes me want to WC my HTPC in my bedroom.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love that Lian Li build. Clean and the DiNoc looks good too.




Thanks mironccr345. Means a lot. I'm glad someone noticed the work and care I put into it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mironccr345. Means a lot. I'm glad someone noticed the work and care I put into it


No problem.







I was checking out the that case because I need more HHD bays. But I dont have a ITX mobo. So I was thinking of getting the LIAN LI PC-V354B. I like the core 1k case, but it's lacking HDD bays.


----------



## Pupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> ncase m1s
> 
> 
> 
> LIan Li PC-Q25B


I hate you, i want that ncase









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> finish
> 
> insert the grid
> 
> mounted the water pump
> 
> cooling the UPS 2 pcs. 10 x 60 mm 5V (Xilence active HDD cooler)
> 
> hose water to fill the system


Nice build, i love that case. Simple and just about right sized.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> I hate you, i want that ncase


Thank you Pupo. My e-peen has doubled today


----------



## CravinR1

Guess I need to redo my cable management (didn't fool with it since I quit mining a few weeks ago)


----------



## scoopfing

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
Asus Z87E-mITX
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
Windows 8.1

Had the 4670K laying around or I would have used a 4130T. The picoPSU handles the 4670K, but I certainly can't overclock, nor do I need to. Any fan noise is imperceptible.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
> Asus Z87E-mITX
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
> Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
> Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
> Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
> Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
> Windows 8.1
> 
> Had the 4670K laying around or I would have used a 4130T. The picoPSU handles the 4670K, but I certainly can't overclock, nor do I need to. Any fan noise is imperceptible.


Very nice. How do you like that case? I am thinking about picking one of those up for a AM1 HTPC build.


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Very nice. How do you like that case? I am thinking about picking one of those up for a AM1 HTPC build.


Thanks. I love the case. Easy to build in, despite the size. It has VESA mounting holes to mount on the back of your TV or monitor, or you can buy a wall mount bracket if you want that. There's a USB hidden in front if your board doesn't have WiFi. Solid, would buy again.


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
> Asus Z87E-mITX
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
> Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
> Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
> Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
> Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
> Windows 8.1
> 
> Had the 4670K laying around or I would have used a 4130T. The picoPSU handles the 4670K, but I certainly can't overclock, nor do I need to. Any fan noise is imperceptible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent computer, Noctua NH-L9i (or you can upload the test?)
I want to buy this i5-4670K ( *Max TDP 84 W* ) processor cooler Noctua NH-L9i, but I was concerned about this warning|:

(Caution: The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than *65W TDP (Thermal Design Power)*. Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L9i is recommended for your CPU.)
Thanks


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> Excellent computer, Noctua NH-L9i (or you can upload the test?)
> I want to buy this i5-4670K ( *Max TDP 84 W* ) processor cooler Noctua NH-L9i, but I was concerned about this warning|:
> 
> (Caution: The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than *65W TDP (Thermal Design Power)*. Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L9i is recommended for your CPU.)
> Thanks


I guess if you're going to overclock, you should consider another cooler. I'd be surprised if my chip passed 65 watts for more than a second or two, if ever. I only used the 4670K in this rig because I had it laying around, otherwise I would have bought a 4130T. I would say the cooler's capabilities are a fair bit better than the stock cooler, if that means anything.


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> I guess if you're going to overclock, you should consider another cooler. I'd be surprised if my chip passed 65 watts for more than a second or two, if ever. I only used the 4670K in this rig because I had it laying around, otherwise I would have bought a 4130T. I would say the cooler's capabilities are a fair bit better than the stock cooler, if that means anything.


Thank you again


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> Excellent computer, Noctua NH-L9i (or you can upload the test?)
> I want to buy this i5-4670K ( *Max TDP 84 W* ) processor cooler Noctua NH-L9i, but I was concerned about this warning|:
> 
> (Caution: The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than *65W TDP (Thermal Design Power)*. Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L9i is recommended for your CPU.)
> Thanks


Ok, I overclocked it to 4.0 at stock vcore and it hit 81 in the Intel Extreme Tuner stress test. That was the least demanding stress test I could think of. At stock, it hits 60. So the L9 is respectable at stock and just ok at a minimal OC. I will say it was nearly silent even when hitting 81. You can't say that for the stock cooler.


----------



## AveragePC

Home theater gaming pc I built for my basement home theater project. Will be hooked up to a Epson 8350 w/ 100" screen, Denon x2000 receiver, and 7.1 surround sound.

CPU: i5 3570k
Mobo: Asus Z77-A
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 SC w/ACX Cooler
Ram: 8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 1600
PSU: Seasonic M12 520w
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
PSU: Seasonic M12 520w
Case: Coolermaster Elite 361
OS: WIndows 8.1


__
https://flic.kr/p/nqX4Jc


__
https://flic.kr/p/nqX4Jc
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ndgnMr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ndgnMr
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nsHpNw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nsHpNw
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nvkPtP


__
https://flic.kr/p/nvkPtP
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr

Gaming temps, Hawken max settings, played for about an hour to test things









Idle temps


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Ok, I overclocked it to 4.0 at stock vcore and it hit 81 in the Intel Extreme Tuner stress test. That was the least demanding stress test I could think of. At stock, it hits 60. So the L9 is respectable at stock and just ok at a minimal OC. I will say it was nearly silent even when hitting 81. You can't say that for the stock cooler.


I have the L9a on my APU and I can't hear it during normal video viewing, only when I played some games on it did I hear the fan from my couch. Even then, it wasn't very loud.


----------



## joeh4384

My HTPC. It is definitely overkill for what it does.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/N3q


----------



## CravinR1

The PCPartpicker seems like a good idea. Here is mine:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/CravinR1/saved/3zzd


----------



## herkalurk

Those are gaming rigs, my HTPC cost $450 and plays games fairly well. Was playing TF2 60FPS all high 1080P with my APU, no extra GPU.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> Those are gaming rigs, my HTPC cost $450 and plays games fairly well. Was playing TF2 60FPS all high 1080P with my APU, no extra GPU.


That is my HTPC. Its hooked to my 42" 1080P TV. It is my file server, my torrent downloader, my airplayit for my wife's ipad. My streamer to my Son's 360 & PS3. Its my steam gamer.

It needs more storage (gonna order a 3tb at the end of the month) but it is not my primary gamer. I use the 3770K for that.


----------



## cones

This one is closer to the top in my subscriptions plus i see it more then not. My HTPC/Server, details are in my sig. I was just cleaning the dust from it earlier, wish i had a better place then the floor to keep it. Also only had my phone to take pictures with.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
> Asus Z87E-mITX
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
> Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
> Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
> Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
> Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
> Windows 8.1
> 
> Had the 4670K laying around or I would have used a 4130T. The picoPSU handles the 4670K, but I certainly can't overclock, nor do I need to. Any fan noise is imperceptible.


That's a sweet little HTPC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This one is closer to the top in my subscriptions plus i see it more then not. My HTPC/Server, details are in my sig. I was just cleaning the dust from it earlier, wish i had a better place then the floor to keep it. Also only had my phone to take pictures with.


Nice! Rocking IDE too!







I'm using the same case as a Server/HTPC. It's great for 2 HDD's, but a pain if you want to add more.


----------



## joeh4384

Havent seen an IDE cable in quite some time.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a sweet little HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Rocking IDE too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the same case as a Server/HTPC. It's great for 2 HDD's, but a pain if you want to add more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually have 3 in there, the third is under that DVD drive. I like the case for the price but wish it could fit more HDDs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Havent seen an IDE cable in quite some time.


It was a pain to put in there without blocking the front intake. I need to dig one out of my bag of them and make one round to replace it. The only optical drive i have are IDE, i want a bluray drive but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I actually have 3 in there, the third is under that DVD drive. I like the case for the price but wish it could fit more HDDs.
> It was a pain to put in there without blocking the front intake. I need to dig one out of my bag of them and make one round to replace it. The only optical drive i have are IDE, i want a bluray drive but haven't gotten it yet.


I have three in mine too. But it's a tight fight. If you look at my last pic, you can see I have a custom HDD cage in there.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I have three in mine too. But it's a tight fight. If you look at my last pic, you can see I have a custom HDD cage in there.


Didn't see that until now, how's the heat when you block the front vent?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Didn't see that until now, how's the heat when you block the front vent?


The front fan isn't completely blocked. Check the pics below. I haven't checked the temps in a while but IIRC it was around mid to lower 30's. I can confirm when I get home.

This was a test fit.


This is how it mounts to the case.


Edit: The HDD temps are at 41c~. The ambient temp in my room is around 76 degrees.


----------



## Rickythedragon

This is my first build from a while back. I love it because it's my first build and it allowed me to break free from Cable TV. Please don't make fun of my antenna; it may not look pretty but it picks up my channels!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630645611748/with/7601037398/

Mobo: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe - cheap and weak - everything's integrated on there: cpu, graphics, etc.
RAM: 2x4GB = 8GB (not sure of speed but it's low)
Storage: WD 500GB HDD
TV Tuner: Hauppauge but I forget the exact model - dual channel
Drive: ASUS $16 cheapo one - works fine but loud as heck for the first few minutes and then chills out and is quiet.
PSU: I'm sorry, I forget but I think it's 430W 80+ Bronze certified
Case: Silverlight
OS: Windows 7 Home
Remote: Cideko wireless with mini keyboard and left/right mouse click buttons on the top (I need to sync this practically every time I use my HTPC and it's really annoying. Other than that, it's a cool little remote)

I don't know a lot about computers so I went low budget to start. This system has been good but I've had DVR issues (posted in the thread I necro'd the other day) I think due to WMC channel settings/frequency priorities and trouble streaming HD stuff. When I stream Netflix, I have to watch it in Standard Def. If I upgrade my system, using maybe one of the newer AMD APU chips, will I be able to stream Netflix in HD? Or is it more a Netflix issue because they still use Silverlight instead of HTML5? Related to that, if I stream from something like abc.com, nbc.com, etc., it works but the picture is terrible. Anyone know if that's due to my system being weak, my Internet being slow (6Mbps) or a Silverlight vs. HTML5 issue? Combination of it all maybe?

Near future plans: Build an HTPC that streams in HD (from Netflix, .coms, all sources, etc.), runs the OS and software through an SSD and stores files on a big HDD, learn how to DVR without issue and upgrade to a Blu-Ray drive. Need to investigate more on all this.

Enjoy your Fridays and have a great weekend!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickythedragon*
> 
> This is my first build from a while back. I love it because it's my first build and it allowed me to break free from Cable TV. Please don't make fun of my antenna; it may not look pretty but it picks up my channels!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630645611748/with/7601037398/
> 
> Mobo: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe - cheap and weak - everything's integrated on there: cpu, graphics, etc.
> RAM: 2x4GB = 8GB (not sure of speed but it's low)
> Storage: WD 500GB HDD
> TV Tuner: Hauppauge but I forget the exact model - dual channel
> Drive: ASUS $16 cheapo one - works fine but loud as heck for the first few minutes and then chills out and is quiet.
> PSU: I'm sorry, I forget but I think it's 430W 80+ Bronze certified
> Case: Silverlight
> OS: Windows 7 Home
> Remote: Cideko wireless with mini keyboard and left/right mouse click buttons on the top (I need to sync this practically every time I use my HTPC and it's really annoying. Other than that, it's a cool little remote)
> 
> I don't know a lot about computers so I went low budget to start. This system has been good but I've had DVR issues (posted in the thread I necro'd the other day) I think due to WMC channel settings/frequency priorities and trouble streaming HD stuff. When I stream Netflix, I have to watch it in Standard Def. If I upgrade my system, using maybe one of the newer AMD APU chips, will I be able to stream Netflix in HD? Or is it more a Netflix issue because they still use Silverlight instead of HTML5? Related to that, if I stream from something like abc.com, nbc.com, etc., it works but the picture is terrible. Anyone know if that's due to my system being weak, my Internet being slow (6Mbps) or a Silverlight vs. HTML5 issue? Combination of it all maybe?
> 
> Near future plans: Build an HTPC that streams in HD (from Netflix, .coms, all sources, etc.), runs the OS and software through an SSD and stores files on a big HDD, learn how to DVR without issue and upgrade to a Blu-Ray drive. Need to investigate more on all this.
> 
> Enjoy your Fridays and have a great weekend!


Nice little set up. Here's something that might be useful to you? Also, I've read that netflix will be switching to HTML5 for Windows 8.1. Here's a little article about it. Hope that helps?


----------



## atarione

redid HTPC using my recylcing center find Antec Fusion case ($5 actually came with C2D 2.6Ghz cpu and motherboard and 4GB of ram for $5 worked fine for 2~yrs like that (added my own hd and video card and powersupply)

going to be honest not very happy with the cable management .. but new build (Specs: G3220 / MSI Z87M-G43 / 4GB DDR3 / Crucial M500 240GB / Hitachi 1TB drive / HVR-1250 / Xigmatek 450 watt power supply ) ran into a bit of snag ... the uATX motherboard just barely fits and the SATA ports ended up very near a steel plate dividing the HD area from the mb area...had to use 90 degree cables (putting cables in before trying to seat motherboard ...took a bit of jostling to get it in.. didn't think it was going to work at first but somehow it did.. meh aire flow is good enough not pretty but it works and the G3220 runs kewl anyways..

pretty quiet in my entertainment center.. running Windows 8.1 update 1 using it for HBO Go , Netflix and anime (Lovely Anime / Anime Season) ... everything works pretty good but HBO Go with Firefox sucks 80~% cpu usage.. switching to IE has HBO go run alright with more like 18~ percent CPU usage.. not sure what the problem with HBO go is but whatever works fine w/ IE so close enough i guess.

pics:


https://imageshack.com/i/5mk0t5j


----------



## ArtX38

*Case custom work - VAIO HTPC (dimensions) 285 x 175 x 28 mm*
MB - Gigabyte GA-H87TN
CPU - Intel Core i5-4670S
DDR3 - SODIMM Kingston 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz CL9, HyperX PnP
SSD - Crucial SSD M550 256GB mSATA 6Gb/s MLC
WIFI / WIDI - WRL 300MBPS/BLUETH4 ADAPTER/6235AN.HMWWB 920119 INTEL


----------



## Dimestore55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> *Case custom work - VAIO HTPC (dimensions) 285 x 175 x 28 mm*
> MB - Gigabyte GA-H87TN
> CPU - Intel Core i5-4670S
> DDR3 - SODIMM Kingston 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz CL9, HyperX PnP
> SSD - Crucial SSD M550 256GB mSATA 6Gb/s MLC
> WIFI / WIDI - WRL 300MBPS/BLUETH4 ADAPTER/6235AN.HMWWB 920119 INTEL


We're going to need a peek inside that beautiful piece of art. More pics!


----------



## Evangelion

My current build inside the NCASE M1. I use it for movies, music, games, pretty much everything.


----------



## Dimestore55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current build inside the NCASE M1. I use it for movies, music, games, pretty much everything.


WOW, I thought my case was crammed full...kudos! for stuffing all that stuff in there

I just finished my latest build and waiting for a copy of win7 Pro to arrive.









Parts list:
CASE: Fractal Node 605
CPU: i5-4570 Haswell
MB: Asrock Z87m Pro4
PSU: Seasonic 460 watt fanless
RAM: G.Skill 8GB (2 X 4) DDR3 1600
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
HDD: WD Black 500GB 2.5"
GPU: Asus R9 270
FANS: Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition (X 2), Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition PWM, Enermax T.S. Silence 80mm

Watercooling:
RAD: XSPC AX120
PUMP: Laing DDC-1T
RES: Bitspower 150mm X 60mm Ice Blue
CPU BLOCK: XSPC Raystorm
GPU BLOCK: XSPC Rasa
HARD TUBING: Monsoon 3/8" X 1/2"
SOFT TUBING: XSPC 3/8" X 5/8"
MISC FITTINGS & ACCESSORIES:: Monsoon, EK, Bitspower, Primochill


----------



## Evangelion

That looks awesome! I really like the color scheme and the window on top.


----------



## ChampN252

Here's mine:

Main room



Sitting spot



PC and reciever



Mid day with black out curtains. And I work night shift, so I have to make it artificially dark


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Main room
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting spot
> 
> 
> 
> PC and reciever
> 
> 
> 
> Mid day with black out curtains. And I work night shift, so I have to make it artificially dark


Nice set up. Gotta love those SilverStone HTPC cases.


----------



## HTownHeff

I built my HTPC last summer to go along with the new Samsung UN55F6400 I bought. To the photos:


Front

Back

Interior

Avatar on Blu-Ray

Windows Desktop

GPU and Tuner installed

Dual Graphics Set Up without a Hitch

Niners/Packers Recorded

Here are the initial build specs:

Case: Silverstone Milo ML03B Case
PSU: Corsair CX430
CPU: AMD A6 6400K Trinity
MB: ASRock FM2A75 Pro-M
Mem: Kingston DDR3 1866 - 4GB
SSD: AData SP600 64GB SSD
HD: Toshiba 2TB
Optical: LG Blu-Ray
CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster GeminII M4
Fans: (4) Emermax 80mm
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit with Windows Media Center
Blu-Ray Playback: WinDVD Pro 11
Keyboard: Logitech K400

Several months ago, I made some additions:

GPU: XFX Radeon HD6570, now in Dual Graphics with the CPU
Tuner: AVerMedia AVerTV HD Duet
Antenna: RCA ANT800

I love my HTPC because it gives me streaming, Blu-Ray playback, on-air TV, DVR capabilities, and light gaming capabilities all in one box. I save the $50-$60 a month I used to pay to U-Verse. I pick up 72 channels with my antenna in the attic, and I run a splitter so I have one line going in the HTPC and another straight into the TV.


----------



## ChampN252

I'm in the process of massively downgrading my HTPC. Most people would say I have a gaming rig crap in a HT case. I'm taking out my board, 15-4670k, 780 Lightning, 800 watt psu, RAM and SSD and dropping some lighter stuff in. I couldn't properly game anyways because of the sheer heat the card was pumping. It made my CPU unstable. It was OCed thou. I'm getting a AMD APU and already ordered a cosair 430 psu. Newegg special. Going with a 4TB hybrid drive for storage


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTownHeff*
> 
> *Tuner: AVerMedia AVerTV HD Duet*
> .


How do you like that? I been looking at getting a tuner in my PC


----------



## HTownHeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> How do you like that? I been looking at getting a tuner in my PC


Greets, Champ:

I have really liked the AVerTV HD Duet. As the name implies, it has two tuners, so I can record two things at once. It has performed flawlessly, was painless to set up with WMC, and was just $50 when I bought it.

Alas, AVerMedia is no longer making it. You can still find them on Amazon or eBay, though. Otherwise, you are looking at the Hauppauge 2250.


----------



## joeh4384

I use a Ceton ethernet tuner for TV. I also have a NAS with media stored on it. I like it because I can watch TV on other computers.


----------



## HTownHeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I use a Ceton ethernet tuner for TV. I also have a NAS with media stored on it. I like it because I can watch TV on other computers.


Nice rig. Silverstone makes some of the cleanest HTPC cases. Your Ceton tuner uses a Cable Card, right?


----------



## joeh4384

Yes it uses a cable card.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hardware

CPU: AMD A8-3820
CPU Cooler: Scythe Shuriken Rev.B
Motherboard: ASRock A75M-ITX
Ram: 4GB Kingston HyperX 1866MHz
SSD: 64GB Crucial M4
PSU: picoPSU-120-WI-25V
Case: Antec ISK 300-150
Projector: Optoma
Screen: 72in

Sound:

AV Receiver: Yamaha RX-A810
Speakers: B&W DM600 Series 3

This is my old build. Will be updating it today in a few hours or in a few days time. With a node 304 plus 6TB of WD Green. Taken pics with note 3 so not the best pics.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Hardware
> 
> CPU: AMD A8-3820
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Shuriken Rev.B
> Motherboard: ASRock A75M-ITX
> Ram: 4GB Kingston HyperX 1866MHz
> SSD: 64GB Crucial M4
> PSU: picoPSU-120-WI-25V
> Case: Antec ISK 300-150
> Projector: Optoma
> Screen: 72in
> 
> Sound:
> 
> AV Receiver: Yamaha RX-A810
> Speakers: B&W DM600 Series 3
> 
> This is my old build. Will be updating it today in a few hours or in a few days time. With a node 304 plus 6TB of WD Green. Taken pics with note 3 so not the best pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that case, was considering it here for my build but that 304 is even more tempting









Old pics, current area in pics was half flooded under the wood from hot water heater leak.

Currently using my STRDH820 and other Sony components (mostly gifts, not ultra terrible for the value)

Room will be redone with bamboo flooring and gray paint, will be doing big splurging for new speakers and subs when I graduate college in a bit.



Nexus 5 in there for sizing comparison, first time my friends and I got to see/use micro ATX mobo and SFF psu



Using openelec and a 12TB freenas box for media and other storage


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Love that case, was considering it here for my build but that 304 is even more tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using openelec and a 12TB freenas box for media and other storage


Yeah the 304 is a great case. You have a nice setup plus nice collection of anime. Hopefully should get my case today in a few hours time with the 6TB hard drive that i ordered. But you have 12TB for media and stuff so there is really no need for you you to get the 304. Unless you just want it. Am looking in to building a freenas with the node 304. But for the time just gonna use it for HTPC. And then when ready to build the NAS in the 304 just gonna buy few intel nuc and stream movies to that.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Yeah the 304 is a great case. You have a nice setup plus nice collection of anime. Hopefully should get my case today in a few hours time with the 6TB hard drive that i ordered. But you have 12TB for media and stuff so there is really no need for you you to get the 304. Unless you just want it. Am looking in to building a freenas with the node 304. But for the time just gonna use it for HTPC. And then when ready to build the NAS in the 304 just gonna buy few intel nuc and stream movies to that.


Thanks and yah the 304 is the best case I've seen for these applications, doesn't skimp on internal 3.5" slots. I used a Silverstone PS08B for my box that I have tucked away in the storage room had to use a 5.25" adapter but the 5th 3tb drive fit in fine.

Yah the NUC looked particularly good as well, I was eyeballing that and the Gigabyte Brix line but decided with the leftover ram and ssd to just go for the micro build. Speaking of Brix line I've yet to see their Brix MAX with 4 x 2.5" bays which would be awesome to have as a back up device.

I moved up from an OUYA to my build atm, it played alright in xbmc app but the audio codec support drop because of third parties and the hassle with sideloaded android xbmc versions made me just go for a custom standalone route.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Thanks and yah the 304 is the best case I've seen for these applications, doesn't skimp on internal 3.5" slots. I used a Silverstone PS08B for my box that I have tucked away in the storage room had to use a 5.25" adapter but the 5th 3tb drive fit in fine.
> 
> Yah the NUC looked particularly good as well, I was eyeballing that and the Gigabyte Brix line but decided with the leftover ram and ssd to just go for the micro build. Speaking of Brix line I've yet to see their Brix MAX with 4 x 2.5" bays which would be awesome to have as a back up device.
> 
> I moved up from an OUYA to my build atm, it played alright in xbmc app but the audio codec support drop because of third parties and the hassle with sideloaded android xbmc versions made me just go for a custom standalone route.


Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of getting an OUYA then thought it will be better to just get a NUC. But if i had spare parts then i would go that route for sure.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of getting an OUYA then thought it will be better to just get a NUC. But if i had spare parts then i would go that route for sure.


Aye, the OUYA will also chug on a lot of video formats it's not familiar with unfortunately so if you were thinking 10 bit at all it is good you went in a different direction


----------



## usagaming0

G-box I got for work security cameras, I use APPLE TV at the moment, but wanting to try out this at home for my home theater, but at the moment my PC is in my room with my tv so it works for now...


----------



## FlyingSolo

My new HTPC case with 2 x 3TB WD Green plus a Cooler Master V450S. Only bought that PSU cause down the road gonna use that in a server with the node 304 case. Also gonna do another HTPC with AMD Athlon 5350 and Asus AM1I-A next week once the two parts comes. And use some old parts that i have.


----------



## shadow5555

I j ust moved so here is the new updated htpc setup.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s...638_252130721665566556_n_zps16800c7d.jpg.html


----------



## JaseP

Hi First post and first build in 4 years.

Thought i would try to build the ultimate HTPC.









*Case:* Fractal Design Node 605
*Mobo:* ASUS z97 Gryphon
*CPU:* i7-4790 OC to 4GHz all cores via multiplier
*PSU:* Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9B SE2
*Memory:* 16GB 2 x 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600MHz C9
*GPU:* ASUS GTX 460 1GB (awaiting purchase of GTX 770 or GTX 780ti) GTX 460 taken from my main system as i had 2 in SLI but dont play many games on it at the moment.
*Drive 1:* 256GB Corsair Neutron GTX (in Orico PCI25-2S 2 bay 2.5" HDD bracket)
*Drive 2:* 256GB Corsair Neutron GTX (in Orico PCI25-2S 2 bay 2.5" HDD bracket)
*Drive 3:* 3TB Seagate NAS drive
*Drive 4:* 3TB Seagate NAS drive
*Drive 5:* 3TB Seagate NAS drive
*Drive 6:* 3TB Seagate NAS drive
Drives 3-6 are in a RAID 1 + 0 setup of 4 x 3TB. Optical drive connected through Astrotek AT-CPES6A PCI Express SATA III 2 Port Low Profile Card
*Optical drive:* Panasonic UJ-265 Slim Slot load Blu-Ray burner
*Dont buy this card.. i coudlnt get it to work and i have excellent signal strengt even purchased a signal booster but no go.. returned for a full refund. waiting fro a Dual tuner with DAB to come out now.
Dont buy....DTV & DAB Tuner:* DigitalNow Quad DVB-T PCIe card
*Keyboard:* Logitech K830
*OS:* Windows 8.1 Pro

Will add pics shortly of build so far and then updated once all drives & GTX 770 or 780ti are installed.

Cheers


----------



## HandsomeChow

Hey, guys, can you recommend a TV card for recording and watching HD TV shows on the air and on QAM?
I was also wondering if TV cards can record other videos such as Gameplay or live streams from twitch


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi First post and first build in 4 years.
> 
> Thought i would try to build the ultimate HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 605
> *Mobo:* ASUS z97 Gryphon
> *CPU:* i7-4790 OC to 4GHz all cores via multiplier
> *PSU:* Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9B SE2
> *Memory:* 16GB 2 x 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600MHz C9
> *GPU:* ASUS GTX 460 1GB (awaiting purchase of GTX 770 or GTX 780ti) GTX 460 taken from my main system as i had 2 in SLI but dont play many games on it at the moment.
> *Drive 1:* 256GB Corsair Neutron GTX (in Orico PCI25-2S 2 bay 2.5" HDD bracket)
> *Drive 2:* 256GB Corsair Neutron GTX (in Orico PCI25-2S 2 bay 2.5" HDD bracket)
> *Drive 3:* 1 TB 7,200RPM - will be replaced by 4TB Seagate NAS drive shortly
> *Drive 4:* 1 TB 7,200RPM - will be replaced by 4TB Seagate NAS drive shortly
> *Drive 5:* NA - Will be 4TB Seagate NAS drive shortly
> *Drive 6:* NA - Will be 4TB Seagate NAS drive shortly
> Drives 3-6 will be in a RAID 1 + 0 setup of 4 x 4TB. Will then connect Optical drive through Astrotek AT-CPES6A PCI Express SATA III 2 Port Low Profile Card
> *Optical drive:* Panasonic UJ-265 Slim Slot load Blu-Ray burner
> *DTV & DAB Tuner:* DigitalNow Quad DVB-T PCIe card
> *Keyboard:* Logitech K830
> *OS:* Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> Will add pics shortly of build so far and then updated once all drives & GTX 770 or 780ti are installed.
> 
> Cheers


Gotta ask, why raid 10 for storage? If you're only recording TV do you think there wouldn't be enough I/O in raid 5? Not to mention you're giving up 4T for raid 10 V raid 5....


----------



## PeaceMaker

I don't come on here much, but it's nice to see that this thread has blossomed!


----------



## JaseP

Hi

RAID 10 as i really dont want to risk any data, This is going to be the house holds central storage for all photos, downloaded videos, docements, Music etc.

I want to make sure there is full redundancy as we as offering fast read write speeds as we may want to stream music or movies to other devices, as well as record up to 4 channels whilst watching a movie on this system.

I have lost data before and dont want to take any chances.

as for loosing 4tb this still gives me 8 TB and currently my total movie & music is only 2TB so should be a while before i reach the 8TB...

Cheers


----------



## FlyingSolo

My new HTPC with only two new parts

CPU: AMD APU Athlon 5350
Motherboard: Asus AM1I-A
Ram: 4GB Samsung Green
SSD: Kingston SSD V100 64GB
PSU: picoPSU-120-WI-25V
Case: Antec ISK 300-150

Turned my other HTPC in to a plex media server.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ moare pics, please!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ moare pics, please!


----------



## Matin4ik

Hi guys! Want to share my new project - Green Dragon.
About Components:
*CPU:* AMD A10-7850K
*GPU:* Built-In R7 Graphics
*RAM:* 4GB (2x2GB) 2000 mhz Dominator-GT Dual-channel mode
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9a
*MOBO:* Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+
*SSD:* 120GB Silicon Power S55 2,5"+ *HDD:* 500GB Toshiba 5400rpm 2,5"
*PS:* Cooler Master Thunder M 420W Cable Sleeved
*Case:* Cooler Master Elite 110
*OS:* Windows 7





















As you can see I've sleeved the Power Supply in bright Green theme myself, then replaced the original 120mm Fan in Case with the Aerocool Green 140mm Shark series Fan ad added a Dragon backplate. first I've tried to put it in the front, but there was no luck - It can't be seen under the case front grill. Also i hided Asrock Wifi Antenna under front grill and it fits perfectly!. So I guess I made not a lot of work here, but I've tried to make it original and stylish. Waiting for your comments guys!


----------



## SDub

What a cute little cube case (alliteration ftw)! Love the sleeving, mate. Well done!


----------



## Matin4ik

Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Love that case, was considering it here for my build but that 304 is even more tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pics, current area in pics was half flooded under the wood from hot water heater leak.
> 
> Currently using my STRDH820 and other Sony components (mostly gifts, not ultra terrible for the value)
> 
> Room will be redone with bamboo flooring and gray paint, will be doing big splurging for new speakers and subs when I graduate college in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 5 in there for sizing comparison, first time my friends and I got to see/use micro ATX mobo and SFF psu
> 
> 
> 
> Using openelec and a 12TB freenas box for media and other storage


isn't your power supply upside down?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Sorry for bad quality photos, taken with crappy smartphone.
Really want to get this thing up and running again but waiting on the opportunity to RMA the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> isn't your power supply upside down?


Probably had to do that so the 24 pin would reach, see how far it is stretched?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad quality photos, taken with crappy smartphone.
> Really want to get this thing up and running again but waiting on the opportunity to RMA the board.
> Probably had to do that so the 24 pin would reach, see how far it is stretched?


now that you pointed it out yep.

nice job on the cutouts for the heat sink and gpu.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> isn't your power supply upside down?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> now that you pointed it out yep.
> 
> nice job on the cutouts for the heat sink and gpu.


Thanks, Worked out surprisingly well for that case, nice and sturdy Lian Li PC-C37.


----------



## fleetfeather

Mobo: Zotac ION A-U
CPU: Atom N330 @ 2.0GHz
GPU: Nvidia 9400M @ 450MHz
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz 5-5-5-15
SSD: Sammy 840 Pro 128GB
HDD: WD Black 500GB
PSU: 90W Pico
Case: Mobo box
Monitor: 2x1080p

Rolled back to Flash 10.3 to get hardware acceleration to work properly again for embedded flash content. Works like a charm. Handles 1080p playback fine (mkv, avi). Youtube 1080p is fine. VLC network streams are fine. Anything in MPC-HC is obviously fine. I've heard this board can also run DDR3-1066 too, so if I find some cheap DIMMs I'll give that a crack too. Might give the iGPU an overclock too if I get bored.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> isn't your power supply upside down?


It is but it has 0.5-1 inch clearance from the top cover of the case so ventilation is fine and the main 24pin wouldn't reach otherwise without a overly long extension


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It is but it has 0.5-1 inch clearance from the top cover of the case so ventilation is fine and the main 24pin wouldn't reach otherwise without a overly long extension


Called it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Called it


Yes indeed haha


----------



## Amilius One

Joined only to share some pics. This is my first HTPC-build. CPU and GPU are watercooled. Each one is served by a modified Zalman Reserator 1 Plus with replaced pumps for better flow and circulation. It is completely silent. The only fan running is for the HDDs (I've disconnected the PSU-fan), and it is PWM so it is basically only spinning when i want it to.
Specs are as follows:
MB: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 (superior gaming sound!), Z77 Ivy Bridge
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 (3.2ghz stock) OC'd to 3.79
RAM: Kingston KHX1600 8GB
GPU: Asus GTX570 Direct CUII
Additional Sound: HRT Music Streamer II (24b/96kHz)
HDDs: 64GB SSD + 2TB SATA
I really like the Antec Fusion case, but i had to make some mods to it in order to fit the GPU, and also to make it fit the TV-furniture. Idle temps for CPU is 29C-34C, load: 45C-51C. GPU: 30C-33C idle, 46-51C load. Load-temps measured during, and after, 2 hours worth of Skyrim on highest settings on 1920x1080. Hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amilius One*
> 
> Joined only to share some pics. This is my first HTPC-build. CPU and GPU are watercooled. Each one is served by a modified Zalman Reserator 1 Plus with replaced pumps for better flow and circulation. It is completely silent. The only fan running is for the HDDs (I've disconnected the PSU-fan), and it is PWM so it is basically only spinning when i want it to.
> Specs are as follows:
> MB: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 (superior gaming sound!), Z77 Ivy Bridge
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 (3.2ghz stock) OC'd to 3.79
> RAM: Kingston KHX1600 8GB
> GPU: Asus GTX570 Direct CUII
> Additional Sound: HRT Music Streamer II (24b/96kHz)
> HDDs: 64GB SSD + 2TB SATA
> I really like the Antec Fusion case, but i had to make some mods to it in order to fit the GPU, and also to make it fit the TV-furniture. Idle temps for CPU is 29C-34C, load: 45C-51C. GPU: 30C-33C idle, 46-51C load. Load-temps measured during, and after, 2 hours worth of Skyrim on highest settings on 1920x1080. Hope you guys enjoy it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that windows 7 OS using rainmeter for the extra weather and function buttons?


----------



## Amilius One

That is correct


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amilius One*
> 
> That is correct


Very nice, I built my cousin his first gaming machine with my old Z68 motherboard and I used a ROG theme in rainmeter and it looked absolutely fantastic if i do say so myself. there were no shortcuts on the desktop, and the taskbar was autohidden.
was very similar to this>



That video is where i got the idea, only thing is with the bar shortcuts on the lower center part of the screen, i actually went into the code and modified the labels and directory on where it would take the mouse click.

EDIT: needless to say my cousin loved it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Very nice, I built my cousin his first gaming machine with my old Z68 motherboard and I used a ROG theme in rainmeter and it looked absolutely fantastic if i do say so myself. there were no shortcuts on the desktop, and the taskbar was autohidden.
> was very similar to this>
> 
> 
> 
> That video is where i got the idea, only thing is with the bar shortcuts on the lower center part of the screen, i actually went into the code and modified the labels and directory on where it would take the mouse click.
> 
> EDIT: needless to say my cousin loved it.


If your HTPC's hardware can handle rainmeter gadgets, you've got a gaming PC


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If your HTPC's hardware can handle rainmeter gadgets, you've got a gaming PC


My HTPC is a gaming pc, low profile yet still has the balls to game at med-high settings on the games i play. Shame it is out of commission until i get the motherboard replaced. if i had a pc just strictly for watching movies i would not need anything more than a dual core celeron and 4gb of ram. ironically enough my teamspeak server is operating as my htpc currently and has just that in it. old asrock board. 1155 socket, celeron g540, not sure on exact model. and 4gb of crucial 1333 ram in it. just does not game, it is running the TS server because the pci express slot got damaged but the onboard video still works fine. So had the pci express slot not been damaged that could probably do some very light gaming in itself at 720P

personal opinion, having a pc that all it does is watch movies is a bit of a waste. especially with the hardware that i have









EDIT: and by the way, i did say the machine i built for my cuz was a gaming machine, not an htpc. i was just comparing the rainmeter gadget to the other poster


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha, I was just mucking around. I'm not really some sort of "HTPC purist"


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, I was just mucking around. I'm not really some sort of "HTPC purist"


I was hoping not. but with some HTPCs people have like a higher clocked i3 and a 650ti or something just for watching blu rays, and i'm sitting here thinking... "that could easily run borderlands on it" or something along those lines.









EDIT: Case and point with this thread i ran across just after posting this comment. http://www.overclock.net/t/1498218/should-i-buy-now-or-wait-htpc-build#post_22474608
guy is building an "HTPC" with an i7 4790k and a titan black.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I was hoping not. but with some HTPCs people have like a higher clocked i3 and a 650ti or something just for watching blu rays, and i'm sitting here thinking... "that could easily run borderlands on it" or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Case and point with this thread i ran across just after posting this comment. http://www.overclock.net/t/1498218/should-i-buy-now-or-wait-htpc-build#post_22474608
> guy is building an "HTPC" with an i7 4790k and a titan black.


Haha, well at least he wont have to stress about optimal codecs and his OS









Subjectively speaking (and I haven't been involved in HTPC's for very long), I think the sweet spot for media consumption PC's lies primarily in low power systems with strong networking and read/write performance. I was pleasantly surprised with my little ghetto setup's performance, which I spent less than 80 USD on buying second hand (BYO SSD and Monitor).

With that said, if you just so happen to have some higher end parts lying around gathering dust, you'd obviously want to make use of them if possible.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, well at least he wont have to stress about optimal codecs and his OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectively speaking (and I haven't been involved in HTPC's for very long), I think the sweet spot for media consumption PC's *lies primarily in low power systems with strong networking and read/write performance*. I was pleasantly surprised with my little ghetto setup's performance, which I spent less than 80 USD on buying second hand (BYO SSD and Monitor).
> 
> With that said, if you just so happen to have some higher end parts lying around gathering dust, you'd obviously want to make use of them if possible.


I like the way you think lol, I believe if it uses more than 200w when running a 10bit rip then it's an entry level gaming rig. I can understand beefy servers and NASs but HTPCs usually don't need too much power even if you're doing a windows install for the OS or something more resource hungry than a standalone OS.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, well at least he wont have to stress about optimal codecs and his OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectively speaking (and I haven't been involved in HTPC's for very long), I think the sweet spot for media consumption PC's lies primarily in low power systems with strong networking and read/write performance. I was pleasantly surprised with my little ghetto setup's performance, which I spent less than 80 USD on buying second hand (BYO SSD and Monitor).
> 
> With that said, if you just so happen to have some higher end parts lying around gathering dust, you'd obviously want to make use of them if possible.


In that situation it would be a good use of the hardware for just an HTPC. did u find a dumpster dell or something and threw an ssd in it? lol


----------



## JaseP

Hi All,

this is not really a HTPC but another high end build in a Fractal Design Node 605.









Case: Fractal Design Node 605
Mobo: Supermicro
CPU: Dual E5-2690v2 thats 20 cores/ 40 threads 3.0GHz upto 3.3GHz all core turbo
PSU: Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold
Cooler: Supermicro
Memory: 32GB 4 x 8GB ECC 1600MHz C11
GPU: N/A
Drive 1: 500GB WD Caviar Black
Optical drive: N/A
OS: Windows 7 Pro


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseP*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> this is not really a HTPC but another high end build in a Fractal Design Node 605.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Node 605
> Mobo: Supermicro
> CPU: Dual E5-2690v2 thats 20 cores/ 40 threads 3.0GHz upto 3.3GHz all core turbo
> PSU: Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold
> Cooler: Supermicro
> Memory: 32GB 4 x 8GB ECC 1600MHz C11
> GPU: N/A
> Drive 1: 500GB WD Caviar Black
> Optical drive: N/A
> OS: Windows 7 Pro


Yowza!

What will become of this "Not so HT"PC ?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> In that situation it would be a good use of the hardware for just an HTPC. did u find a dumpster dell or something and threw an ssd in it? lol


Sorry, missed your post.

My HTPC is a used Zotac ION which someone previously had used as a MythTV front end. I've got the Atom N330 overclocked to 2.2ghz now, and the Nvidia ION graphics overclocked to 500mhz. It handles 1080p flash streaming just fine, even with win7 on it.

I'm gathering up some thick copper shims and some thermal glue so I can strap a 120mm AIO cooler onto both the CPU and GPU. This whole kit is designed to run passively, however the BIOS allows some serious overclocking headroom (I could push Vcore to over 1.5V if I wanted).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I like the way you think lol, I believe if it uses more than 200w when running a 10bit rip then it's an entry level gaming rig. I can understand beefy servers and NASs but HTPCs usually don't need too much power even if you're doing a windows install for the OS or something more resource hungry than a standalone OS.


Mhmm. Truth is, for simple media playback, drivers and hardware acceleration adoption have come far enough that previously underpowered kits like mine now perform their tasks without issue. I think these sorts of improvements can get overlooked, especially if you're only looking at how these improvements influence gaming performance (which realistically will show very little improvement) rather than less hardware demanding tasks.


----------



## JaseP

This will become a render node.


----------



## anarekist

Here's my lego HTPC








recently had to replace a failed SSD so i replaced it with a m.sata drive instead.



quarter for size comparison


how it's currently doing


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarekist*
> 
> Here's my lego HTPC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently had to replace a failed SSD so i replaced it with a m.sata drive instead.
> 
> 
> 
> quarter for size comparison
> 
> 
> how it's currently doing


I want to get my legos out now...


----------



## duniek

before




AFTER


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I was hoping not. but with some HTPCs people have like a higher clocked i3 and a 650ti or something just for watching blu rays, and i'm sitting here thinking... "that could easily run borderlands on it" or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Case and point with this thread i ran across just after posting this comment. http://www.overclock.net/t/1498218/should-i-buy-now-or-wait-htpc-build#post_22474608
> guy is building an "HTPC" with an i7 4790k and a titan black.


Well I guess this is good time to show my HTPC. Just to let you know I decided against the Titan Black and went with a 780ti. I wanted a gaming/rendering machine in a small box and I guess that is overkill for some people. I do visual effects and motion graphics work all the time so I didn't buy this tricked out machine to just watch a movie or two. It is replacing my regular oversized desktop and I will be using it as a HTPC as well since my desk is right next to my tv. Here are some pictures...



Corsair H60 CPU Watercooler.

The 4790K

Here are all the parts put in their place. Waterblock installed.

Tight fit. Just needed to add the radiator fan.

Here it is all together, side panel barely fits but it fits nonetheless. In this pic you can see my other desktop machine shoved aside










Still thinking it is too much?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*
> 
> Well I guess this is good time to show my HTPC. Just to let you know I decided against the Titan Black and went with a 780ti. I wanted a gaming/rendering machine in a small box and I guess that is overkill for some people. I do visual effects and motion graphics work all the time so I didn't buy this tricked out machine to just watch a movie or two. It is replacing my regular oversized desktop and I will be using it as a HTPC as well since my desk is right next to my tv. Here are some pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair H60 CPU Watercooler.
> 
> The 4790K
> 
> Here are all the parts put in their place. Waterblock installed.
> 
> Tight fit. Just needed to add the radiator fan.
> 
> Here it is all together, side panel barely fits but it fits nonetheless. In this pic you can see my other desktop machine shoved aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking it is too much?


How did you like that Silverstone case? I wasn't a fan of the first more shapely variant so was looking to get that one either in plastic or the upcoming metal. Otherwise looks great imo, I'd lean towards SFF than HTPC in designation.

Time to get funds for 3x6TB red drives to simplify my freenas box


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> How did you like that Silverstone case? I wasn't a fan of the first more shapely variant so was looking to get that one either in plastic or the upcoming metal. Otherwise looks great imo, I'd lean towards SFF than HTPC in designation.
> 
> Time to get funds for 3x6TB red drives to simplify my freenas box


Yeah same here I felt the Raven RZ01B had a bit too much styling going on for my tastes and I usually lean more towards simple and clean. The ML07 has been a great for me though, much easier than a desktop to work on but I would say that it isn't particularly easy to just swap out a component like how it is in a regular desktop case unless you are changing the ssd. For instance, if you wanted to change the power supply you have to take everything, and I mean everything, out of the case. The graphics card is easier to get out but there are still about 8 or so screws holding it in, that is nice for making sure it is secure but a bit of a pain at the same time. Also the case comes with no fans or dust filters, so that is atleast 20 or 30 bucks extra for things you would expect. They should have at least included dust filters in my opinion. The cable management has been pretty nice as well, wasn't expecting too much but there are holes in certain areas to route cables better, for instance the graphics card power cables can be routed through a hole in the divider piece that separates the graphics card from the rest of case. You can also route the front usb and power button cables to go behind the power supply which is a nice touch. I would like to customize the cables of the power supply to specifically fit the case which would help with cable management as well, but that is more of the design of the psu rather than the case.

Besides the small quirks though I am seriously in love with the case, it will be going right next to my Xbox One and it will fit in perfectly. You would never think that a case this small can house components this powerful and that fact I was able to fit the watercooler in there is just awesome. So I totally recommend it for any type of build apart from a NAS setup because it only has 1 hdd slot. For $60 bucks though you can't beat it, and with the amount of engineering that went in to this case I am surprised they aren't asking for more.


----------



## Mosquito Mods

I've got a few HTPC's...

Retro HTPC, styled to look somewhat like an old radio, it's my main HTPC. It handles all the TV recording, and has a SoundGraph VFD display on the front for date/time, media info, equalizer, etc.










Mini HTPC, which is smaller than the box the motherboard shipped in... no extra space at all. It uses a Jetway AMD E-350 board, with an mSATA SSD.










Just A-PC is an APC based HTPC.










IBM PC-AT Reborn; a revamp of an IBM PC-AT to fit modern hardware. This is the HTPC I use in my bedroom with that TV (No, I don't use my LCD modded monitor for it, I use a regular TV lol)










Dancing Iridescence... this is my favorite HTPC. A recent case mod I completed using a blend of wood and metal. Curly maple front with ground metal side panels. A full custom water loop hardlined, running an AMD A10-7850K, 8GB of ADATA 2400 RAM, and a 64GB ADATA SSD. It's use is currently sitting in the front room looking pretty... haven't hooked it up to anything yet, other than using it at an Age of Empires II LAN with friends...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> I've got a few HTPC's...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Retro HTPC, styled to look somewhat like an old radio, it's my main HTPC. It handles all the TV recording, and has a SoundGraph VFD display on the front for date/time, media info, equalizer, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini HTPC, which is smaller than the box the motherboard shipped in... no extra space at all. It uses a Jetway AMD E-350 board, with an mSATA SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just A-PC is an APC based HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBM PC-AT Reborn; a revamp of an IBM PC-AT to fit modern hardware. This is the HTPC I use in my bedroom with that TV (No, I don't use my LCD modded monitor for it, I use a regular TV lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing Iridescence... this is my favorite HTPC. A recent case mod I completed using a blend of wood and metal. Curly maple front with ground metal side panels. A full custom water loop hardlined, running an AMD A10-7850K, 8GB of ADATA 2400 RAM, and a 64GB ADATA SSD. It's use is currently sitting in the front room looking pretty... haven't hooked it up to anything yet, other than using it at an Age of Empires II LAN with friends...


Real nice to see this beautiful work so close to home. They look awesome


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*
> 
> Well I guess this is good time to show my HTPC. Just to let you know I decided against the Titan Black and went with a 780ti. I wanted a gaming/rendering machine in a small box and I guess that is overkill for some people. I do visual effects and motion graphics work all the time so I didn't buy this tricked out machine to just watch a movie or two. It is replacing my regular oversized desktop and I will be using it as a HTPC as well since my desk is right next to my tv. Here are some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair H60 CPU Watercooler.
> 
> The 4790K
> 
> Here are all the parts put in their place. Waterblock installed.
> 
> Tight fit. Just needed to add the radiator fan.
> 
> Here it is all together, side panel barely fits but it fits nonetheless. In this pic you can see my other desktop machine shoved aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking it is too much?


But isnt the 780ti crippled compute wise? Like most kepler, exception of the titan series cards. How do you find the 780ti for rendering etc?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> I've got a few HTPC's...
> 
> Retro HTPC, styled to look somewhat like an old radio, it's my main HTPC. It handles all the TV recording, and has a SoundGraph VFD display on the front for date/time, media info, equalizer, etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini HTPC, which is smaller than the box the motherboard shipped in... no extra space at all. It uses a Jetway AMD E-350 board, with an mSATA SSD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just A-PC is an APC based HTPC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBM PC-AT Reborn; a revamp of an IBM PC-AT to fit modern hardware. This is the HTPC I use in my bedroom with that TV (No, I don't use my LCD modded monitor for it, I use a regular TV lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing Iridescence... this is my favorite HTPC. A recent case mod I completed using a blend of wood and metal. Curly maple front with ground metal side panels. A full custom water loop hardlined, running an AMD A10-7850K, 8GB of ADATA 2400 RAM, and a 64GB ADATA SSD. It's use is currently sitting in the front room looking pretty... haven't hooked it up to anything yet, other than using it at an Age of Empires II LAN with friends...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great lookings mods.
Some awesome ideas I have to say


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Great lookings mods.
> Some awesome ideas I have to say


Thanks. Not entirely an HTPC, but I've also got one I call "The Music Box", built in touch screen and speakers


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> But isnt the 780ti crippled compute wise? Like most kepler, exception of the titan series cards. How do you find the 780ti for rendering etc?


Oh I never heard that, is there an specific article or review that talks about it? I use mostly After Effects and Cinema 4D and some times Nuke X though. I found After Effects to be really speedy, I just had to add my card to the supported Cuda card list. Seeing as how both the 780ti and the Titan Black have an equal amount of Cuda cores(2880) I don't see what the big advantage would be or why the 780ti would be crippled compared to the Titan Black. The Titan Black has 6gb of Vram so that seems to be the only clear advantage and I'm not working in 4k resolution yet so 3gb is plenty for now.


----------



## Jimbags

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/14 some onfo here.. my 670 sucks at open gl benchies too


----------



## Matin4ik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*
> 
> Well I guess this is good time to show my HTPC. Just to let you know I decided against the Titan Black and went with a 780ti. I wanted a gaming/rendering machine in a small box and I guess that is overkill for some people. I do visual effects and motion graphics work all the time so I didn't buy this tricked out machine to just watch a movie or two. It is replacing my regular oversized desktop and I will be using it as a HTPC as well since my desk is right next to my tv. Here are some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair H60 CPU Watercooler.
> 
> The 4790K
> 
> Here are all the parts put in their place. Waterblock installed.
> 
> Tight fit. Just needed to add the radiator fan.
> 
> Here it is all together, side panel barely fits but it fits nonetheless. In this pic you can see my other desktop machine shoved aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking it is too much?


What about power supply in this rig?


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matin4ik*
> 
> What about power supply in this rig?


I used the Silverstone 450w SFX power supply. Though I will tell you I was worried about the power supply struggling to power the components, I have had zero problems so far. Whenever the 600w SFX psu comes out I plan on upgrading so I can overclock. I was just tired of waiting so I went with the 450w.


----------



## mudblood72

*Case*: Thermaltake Core V1
*Motherboard*: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
*CPU*: AMD A6-6400K
*Memory*: 2x 4GB HyperX Blue 1600
*PSU*: 400W Ultra Modular (old)
*GPU*: EVGA 8800GT for some light gaming
*HDD1*: 200GB WD 2.5" Drive
*HDD2*: 1GB Seagate 3.5"
*OS*: Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit
*Software used*: XBMC 13.2 Gotham

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club


----------



## jameschisholm

delete.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> Thanks. Not entirely an HTPC, but I've also got one I call "The Music Box", built in touch screen and speakers


yeaaaaaaaah..................were gonna need a build log and specs for this bad boy.........mmmmm kay???????


----------



## Mosquito Mods

I have one... just not "here" lol That was before I joined up on OCN.

It's not a whole lot, just 4GB of RAM, a 60GB SSD, an Intel Atom 525 motherboard/CPU combo, and a SoundGraph iMon HTPC ODM/OEM FingerVU 700M for the touch screen. I used a pair of USB powered speakers (wanted the amp) took them apart, and soldered on the 3.5" drivers that I bought. Overall it actually sounds pretty good. The touch screen could use a little more resolution (800x480), but otherwise it's pretty sweet



























(for scale)


















(The 120mm fan didn't stay there, I have a pair of 60mm fans on the bottom two sides, drawing air through the system)









We had a Mod Zoo "Midwest Modders Meetup" a few years ago, and I got to display this one there, which was kind of cool


----------



## Jyve

Antec isk600
Gigabyte z87 itx WiFi
Pentium g3220
Antec Kuhler 620 w/noctua nf-s12a
Gskill 2x4gb sniper
MSI r9 270
Corsair cs450
Samsung 840 250gb ssd
Hgst 1tb 7200rpm 2.5" hdd


----------



## PCModderMike

Just moved my HTPC over to a GD08B
Specs are only a i3 2100T, 4GB of G.Skill Ripjaws X and a 320GB laptop drive for the OS.
It also serves as a NAS using a 6TB RAID5 setup. That's the main reason I went with this case, because of all the hard drive space.
Did the best I could with the wires....or at least the best I was willing to do considering it's just an HTPC and just sits in my entertainment center with no one ever seeing the inside of it.









__
https://flic.kr/p/15198367476


__
https://flic.kr/p/15034700720


__
https://flic.kr/p/15034698960


__
https://flic.kr/p/15221394055


__
https://flic.kr/p/15034819087


----------



## woomba

This is my little HTPC.


intel NUC i5 in an Abel H22 case. Runs cool and silent.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> This is my little HTPC.
> 
> 
> intel NUC i5 in an Abel H22 case. Runs cool and silent.


i love my NUC.....i have been contemplating getting one of these cases...........just cause they look awesome!! how are the temps compared to the stock NUC case?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> i love my NUC.....i have been contemplating getting one of these cases...........just cause they look awesome!! how are the temps compared to the stock NUC case?


Not sure about the stock case because I didn't use it at all.
It idles at around 30°C and goes up to 45°C. Haven't seen it go any higher yet. Ambient is around 22°C.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Not sure about the stock case because I didn't use it at all.
> It idles at around 30°C and goes up to 45°C. Haven't seen it go any higher yet. Ambient is around 22°C.


what thermal paste did you use?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what thermal paste did you use?


Used GELID GC-Extreme.


----------



## JambonJovi

Here's a few potato pics of my shweet setup for your viewing pleasure.
The HTPC in my case is a Dell 1525 laptop hooked up to a TV.
Not exactly a htpc to end all htpc's but it does the job
and the lot only cost around €400. (lappy was free)
Specs in sig.

Not gonna bother posting the insides of the Dell. No eye candy there













Edit: Ugh, time to invest in a camera or at least a phone with a better camera me thinks.


----------



## sakae48

mine..just a desktop pc tbh..but used it as htpc on my room..36C CPU and 56C GPU full load (i'm running [email protected] and BOINC)
going to upgrade and add 5 more channels..7.1


----------



## mrbobb

Here is the box: A refurbished German made Hush ATX


Here is updated guts, truly silent, no fans


*Specs:*
Hush ATX enclosure (22LB)
Asrock z87 full size ATX Motherboard
i5 4440s, 4h Gen Haswell, 4-Core 2.8 GHZ, built-in Intel 4600 GPU.
128G Crucial SSD for OS and Tools (media on an outboard 4-bay enclosure)
Original Hush 240w built-in fanless PSU
New Thermasol Flat Heat Pipes for CPU and Chipset
Windows 7HP + WMC

Idles 31-37c, Prime95 for 15 minutes, peaking 71c. Power consumption 31-84w.

I love it because it's truly silent, no woosh, no vibration, no nothing.


----------



## sakae48

^looks so damn neat!


----------



## Asymmetry

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/ht1_zps871699e0.jpg.html

build thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise


----------



## Alasmodified




----------



## Jimbags

Nice!! ^^
Got bargain last night $375 AUD for all this
Case: Wesena e5 full aluminium htpc case
Cpu: i5 3570k
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA Z77 MX SLi capable ftw!
SSD:120gb intel SSD
ODD: BD/DVDR Slot loading drive sony
PSU: Flex atx Seasonic gold rated 250W
Memory:2x4gb for 8Gb DDR3 1600 Kingston RAM

Just need a few cables to add my 1Tb WD caviar black HDD I already have.
Might get a new cpu cooler, still stock
Might even get a low end gpu but Intel HD 4000 graphics will do for now.
What you guys think?


----------



## Jimbags

Will try post some pics tonight :-D


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Got bargain last night $375 AUD for all this
> Case: Wesena e5 full aluminium htpc case
> Cpu: i5 3570k
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA Z77 MX SLi capable ftw!
> SSD:120gb intel SSD
> ODD: BD/DVDR Slot loading drive sony
> PSU: Flex atx Seasonic gold rated 250W
> Memory:2x4gb for 8Gb DDR3 1600 Kingston RAM
> 
> Just need a few cables to add my 1Tb WD caviar black HDD I already have.
> Might get a new cpu cooler, still stock
> Might even get a low end gpu but Intel HD 4000 graphics will do for now.
> What you guys think?


That's an unreal deal!
Those Wesena (Streacom in UK) cases are pricey enough as it is.
Would love to get one myself for a future HTPC.
Very nice hardware indeed.

Many pictures pls


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That's an unreal deal!
> Those Wesena (Streacom in UK) cases are pricey enough as it is.
> Would love to get one myself for a future HTPC.
> Very nice hardware indeed.
> 
> Many pictures pls


DITTO - Lot's O'Pix


----------



## Jimbags

Crappy photos till I pull it out, tidy cables and use the dslr :-D


----------



## JambonJovi

Such a tease.


----------



## Jimbags

Here we go







still gotta make a few improvements cable wise cpu cooler, and thinking of adding single slot GTX 750ti not sure on the gpu yet though.
High res because whats the point if you guys cant see them in all their glory!








WARNING HIG RES PICS










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cones

Jimbags is your DVD drive plugged in? Also that is a nice looking case.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Jimbags is your DVD drive plugged in? Also that is a nice looking case.


No waiting for a cable for the ODD, it came with a slim sata port :-/ like a laptop one... Was already in the case though.Yeah Wesena E5 is the case. Low profile but can fit a skngle slot full hieght gpu if you use pci bridge, note the slot on the back. Case is all thick aluminium. SSD is under the ODD along with a mess of cables :-/ If I get keen I might shorten the cables not sure yet though.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> No waiting for a cable for the ODD, it came with a slim sata port :-/ like a laptop one... Was already in the case though.Yeah Wesena E5 is the case. Low profile but can fit a skngle slot full hieght gpu if you use pci bridge, note the slot on the back. Case is all thick aluminium. SSD is under the ODD along with a mess of cables :-/ If I get keen I might shorten the cables not sure yet though.


Did not know there is a slim SATA port, just thought (E)SATA and MSATA.


----------



## Jimbags

I dont know the exact name to be honest.
One of these is what I need http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cables&type_sub=SATA%20Cable%20Adapters&model=AK-CB050-40


----------



## Jyve

Its called a slimline sata cable. If you were to use just about any slim or laptop drive in a desktop case it'll likely require one of these. Learned about em when I was eyeing the Panasonic slot loading bluray writer for my Antec isk600. Sometimes includes power and data on the same cable.


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Some PSU's, I've noticed, lately have included a slim-SATA power plug too. I think the Silverstone Short cable set I got had one


----------



## skyn3t

Hey fellas I need a input on this particular LCD OEM size nMEDIAPC PRO-LCD Media Center Programmable LCD - OEM I'm going to fit some ITX,GPU.HDD.SSD & PSU on this unit Sony BDV-E280



If anyone has it can you give me the measures for only the LCD itself "I mean only the Digital Glass" I like to know if i can use the nMediaPro LCD on the original window on the unit above. I already striped down the unit inside.









thanks in advance.


----------



## phillipjos

Basically its your video card/sound card and a intel pt-4 and above.
Im playing around with the audio part more so than video card,the ivory bridge is a big help anymore,bought a Acustic reaserch powered sub and 5 sat. speakers for 40.00,like new.
Making my own cables,as of now my pc 2.1 speakers crapped out so using a Lepai LP-2020A+ for power for now.
I picked up an old z-2300 sub and a infinity Model bu-1 amp...THUMPS PRETTY GOOD FOR 12.00...O some good mixing software helps,just did a lot of u tubing for hints,i mite use a old psu and an old 1600 watt car mono block D single channel amp jvc 12 sub and try that out....


----------



## buffnerd

Here's my HTPC I built for my son.
Still need to add a GPU but thinking ill gift him my 770 when I pick up the 970.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Here's my HTPC I built for my son.
> Still need to add a GPU but thinking ill gift him my 770 when I pick up the 970.


iSpy Castlevania and Zelda with our Cooler Master HAF XB EVO 2x Kudos!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Here's my HTPC I built for my son.
> Still need to add a GPU but thinking ill gift him my 770 when I pick up the 970.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Parenting done right


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Parenting done right


+1 to that


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> iSpy Castlevania and Zelda with our Cooler Master HAF XB EVO 2x Kudos!


I really really wanted a mini-ITX setup but after months of not finding anything on sale the MSI board came out on a fire sale. Then the CPU. Then the h100i. Domino effect was in place.
The WD drive was actually a black 1tb. That green was put into my case for acronis backups.

Anyways back to the build. We walked through fry's and my son chose the case. He said, "I want a big one so we can always put more stuff in it." Brought a tear to my eye.
The case ended up working PERFECT. I cut open the backing of the TV Stand unit and it has all the open air it wants. Plus its 10million times quieter than the PS3 on the bottom shelf.

100% happy with the CM HAF XB. And I have been emulating everything in existence. Newer games need a mouse and keyboard but man, these NES and SEGA games are still a hoot with a controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Parenting done right


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> +1 to that


Thank you


----------



## duniek




----------



## Jimbags

Got a new cooler on the way for my wesena e5 htpc rig, so low only decent one is noctua NH-L9i. Hope it can cool the 3570k...? thinkng of swapping my 2500k to htpc and put mono and cpu from htpc to main rig, sandy bridge runs so much cooler and clocks way better too


----------



## famous1994

Just finished re-doing my HTPC, my ASRock motherboard died for the 4th time. So, I moved the MSI 970A-G46 motherboard from my main PC into this. I also got rid of my old Seagate 500GB HDD and added an Intel 240GB SSD.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Got a new cooler on the way for my wesena e5 htpc rig, so low only decent one is noctua NH-L9i. Hope it can cool the 3570k...? thinkng of swapping my 2500k to htpc and put mono and cpu from htpc to main rig, sandy bridge runs so much cooler and clocks way better too


Yeah, you should have no issues there. Have a look at this review. 66c under load (10min. of OCCT)

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/31803-noctua-nhl9?showall=1&limitstart=
Quote:


> Performance of the Noctua NH-L9 was outstanding for such a low profile cooler.
> Temperatures at stock speeds on the 3570K were more than acceptable,
> while the G840 ran incredibly cool. The fan remained inaudible to ~2000rpm,
> but was clearly discernible at full speed.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Yeah, you should have no issues there. Have a look at this review. 66c under load (10min. of OCCT)
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/31803-noctua-nhl9?showall=1&limitstart=


Yeah Ive installed it. Running prime95 it gets max 75c which is quite warm. Although the airflow in the case isnt great at all. This thing really needs delidding but dont want to risk it.. yet. Although the htpc even if I game wont get loads anywhere near prime 95 level.
If I use a dedicated gpu instead of igpu would that lower cpu temps?
Ive already devolted to 1.02v max thinking of trying lower..


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah Ive installed it. Running prime95 it gets max 75c which is quite warm. Although the airflow in the case isnt great at all. This thing really needs delidding but dont want to risk it.. yet. Although the htpc even if I game wont get loads anywhere near prime 95 level.
> If I use a dedicated gpu instead of igpu would that lower cpu temps?
> Ive already devolted to 1.02v max thinking of trying lower..


In theory it should lower the CPU temps but the GPU could add more heat to the case and since you said it has bad airflow could then raise the CPU temperature. If you have one laying around put it in there to test.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah Ive installed it. Running prime95 it gets max 75c which is quite warm.
> Although the airflow in the case isnt great at all. This thing really needs delidding
> but dont want to risk it.. yet. Although the htpc even if I game wont get loads anywhere
> near prime 95 level. If I use a dedicated gpu instead of igpu would that lower cpu temps?
> Ive already devolted to 1.02v max thinking of trying lower..


Looking back at your pics got me thinking. If you're able to move the hdd slightly
you could add two more 40mm fans to the front left side, right ?


Spoiler: Click!







Also, when you measured the temps, was the case in the same spot as in the next pic?
It does seem a bit tight in there and certainly doesn't help the airflow.


Spoiler: Click!







I reckon that adding a dedicated GPU could be helpful too.
By not using the iGPU you could probably lower the voltage even further to sub 1V, right ?
The Galaxy 750ti or the 750ti Razor would be the ones I'd look at.


----------



## slow4cyl

Recently the wife and I fell in love with streaming Netflix and Hulu using Windows Metro interface. Only thing that bothered us was the size of the sub, speakers, full size pc and the insane amount of wiring behind the TV.
We decided to remove the 5.1 surround sound system and full size gaming PC that was originally connected to the TV, We replaced all of it with an i5 NUC and the TV's speakers (sound oddly good). Really have a simple setup now. Can be completely dismantled in under 1 minute. Only cabling leaving the tv is one power cable and two coax cabling for local channels.

The NUC feels really snappy and goes from cold boot to ready in 5 seconds. Never expected this much punch from a 4 inch PC.. We use an iPad as a remote control for the metro interface in windows. Really works nicely with all the gestures.






Lesson learned:

Test your TV's normal speakers...








30 days of continued use (60" TV + NUC) costs less then 5 dollars in electricity bills.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

heck yes!! yet another NUC lover here!! i love mine!

question. whats that little silver thing slid into the tv sideways below the NUC??


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Very nice! I've wanted to get a NUC to build a custom case for the hardware ever since they released it...


----------



## void

Another NUC fan here









They are a great little PC, especially for htpc duties.


----------



## cones

If your TV supports it look into a USB CEC adapter.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Looking back at your pics got me thinking. If you're able to move the hdd slightly
> you could add two more 40mm fans to the front left side, right ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when you measured the temps, was the case in the same spot as in the next pic?
> It does seem a bit tight in there and certainly doesn't help the airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon that adding a dedicated GPU could be helpful too.
> By not using the iGPU you could probably lower the voltage even further to sub 1V, right ?
> The Galaxy 750ti or the 750ti Razor would be the ones I'd look at.


Yeah Im probably gonna get the galaxy 750ti :-D.
I can fit 2 more 60mm fans at the front as you pointed out, gonna move a few things around soon.Also Ive decided Im going to delid this sucker some liquid ultra on its way already







So when I delid Ill move everything I need to. Thanks for your input.. rep+


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah Im probably gonna get the galaxy 750ti :-D.
> I can fit 2 more 60mm fans at the front as you pointed out, gonna move a few things around soon.Also Ive decided Im going to delid this sucker some liquid ultra on its way already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I delid Ill move everything I need to. Thanks for your input.. rep+


60mm. My bad.
Delidding then eh? Good stuff. That will defo improve the temps significantly.
I wonder if I should try it with my QX6700 which does get quite toasty

Thank you muuuch


----------



## Jimbags

Haha I think your chip is soldered like sandybridge...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Haha I think your chip is soldered like sandybridge...


Damn... Would've been a fun project. Way to shatter my dreams dude


----------



## Jumper118

AMD A6 [email protected]
Stock cooler (i do have a Raijintek Pallas, but no amd mounts







)
Asus A88XM Plus
Avexir Mpower 1600mhz [email protected] CL9
Kingston V300 Now 60GB SSD for os and media centre
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD for films and TV recordings
Free View HD Dual Channel TV Tuner
Standard DVD Burner
Super Flower golden Green 550W PSU
All in a Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC Case


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I seriously did not put much effort into this, nor was much money invested. The CPU cooler was $5 at a thrift shop, the Antec fans were $4 BNIB from Goodwill, hard drive $29 from microcenter with a 3 year warranty. Case is a BitFenix Shinobi from an old project that I scrapped. Running an awful Asus M5A78L-M LX Plus and a core unlocked Phenom II x3 (to a Phenom II x4 B50) and an MSI HD 4830, all of that stuff was spare parts I was given for free, less than $80 invested all around?




Not really a fan of the power LED being a beacon into space and a broke the HDD LED and reset button (shame on BitFenix for their poor design of the 'removable' top panel)

Figured I'd go ahead and show off the messy home theater while I was at it. What do you think of my console collection?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RogueRage

Pretty awesome if you ask me especially on the $80 build. I totally love the console selection. I am guessing you are an old school gamer like myself. I got everything except the N64 and that version of xbox. The other consoles I have are the Atari (re-bought) and Turbo grafix. All I bought when they were released. I traded the N64 and my original Atari way back when. Everything works but I don't have it hooked up like you do. Awesome job by the way on the setup. That must be tons of fun when you have visitors.


----------



## cones

Why both PlayStation's, I'm guessing because the different controllers and memory cards?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Why both PlayStation's, I'm guessing because the different controllers and memory cards?


PSone (not the grey PSX controllers w/o analog sticks) and PS2 controllers are identical and backwards/forwards compatible. The memory cards are different, but I have both because of collecting reasons.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRage*
> 
> Pretty awesome if you ask me especially on the $80 build. I totally love the console selection. I am guessing you are an old school gamer like myself. I got everything except the N64 and that version of xbox. The other consoles I have are the Atari (re-bought) and Turbo grafix. All I bought when they were released. I traded the N64 and my original Atari way back when. Everything works but I don't have it hooked up like you do. Awesome job by the way on the setup. That must be tons of fun when you have visitors.


Thanks







. Yeah I like to get away from the PC sometimes and play games in an environment where people can't constantly message me, it started with an n64, then the gamecube came (2 for $20 with controllers and everything), ran across the Genesis for $12 with Streets of Rage, I've had the PS2 and the Xbox since release (put a new belt in the Xbox because of that notoriously awful disk tray) and stripped down the PS2 and rebuilt it. I had to get the NES restored with a new cartridge connector and the plastic cleaned. PSone is my latest purchase.

I was thinking about getting an Atari, but Wal-Mart has a really cool licensed retro Atari system that has 80 games onboard for $50, hard to beat, they have Genesis and CalecoVision as well out for the holidays


----------



## cones

What about the belt in the Xbox? I haven't heard of that before and have a "spare" one with a bad DVD drive, can't remember the issue though.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> What about the belt in the Xbox? I haven't heard of that before and have a "spare" one with a bad DVD drive, can't remember the issue though.


A lot of people would have to smack the top of their unit to get the disk tray to open, and had to manually close it. Some people plain have to use a paper clip. It's because it's a standard computer disk drive but it has a rather heavy faceplate on it, and it puts strain on the belt. I snagged one from a super old CD rom I had in the closet and it is now working better than it did. I think a high quality rubber band (a small one), would work even better though.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> A lot of people would have to smack the top of their unit to get the disk tray to open, and had to manually close it. Some people plain have to use a paper clip. It's because it's a standard computer disk drive but it has a rather heavy faceplate on it, and it puts strain on the belt. I snagged one from a super old CD rom I had in the closet and it is now working better than it did. I think a high quality rubber band (a small one), would work even better though.


Have not heard about that before but it makes sense that a belt would wear out.


----------



## AndrewArnott

Hello this is my first post to show off my 2 set ups i have at the moment
the first one is my setup i have at home set up in my bedroom at my patents home.
















and this is my set up at my bedroom at university halls its basic but is does what i need it to do







and this is my htpc server running plex which get sent to all the tvs in the house and my ipad so i can stream it to my apple tv at university


----------



## Gunfire

You have 2 Apple TV's running at Uni?


----------



## AndrewArnott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> You have 2 Apple TV's running at Uni?


No just one the other thing is my airport express I use to access my external hdd that's Ethernet only behind the monitor


----------



## Ephelant

My HTPC uses the Raven RVZ01 case:



It boots into XBMC:



And doubles as a Steam Machine:



Internals:



Full specifications are in my signature.


----------



## AveragePC

Finally setup my HTPC in the "home theater". Still a few more things to button up, but you get the idea lol. Couch gets delivered December 6th!








__
https://flic.kr/p/nsHpNw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nsHpNw
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nvkPtP


__
https://flic.kr/p/nvkPtP
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AveragePC*
> 
> Finally setup my HTPC in the "home theater". Still a few more things to button up, but you get the idea lol. Couch gets delivered December 6th!


Nice! Really wanna build a HTPC now (despite not needing one at all as I use my PC for everything!







)

I might make something like this however...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> Thanks. Not entirely an HTPC, but I've also got one I call "The Music Box", built in touch screen and speakers


Looks amazing!


----------



## cones

Ephelant at first I thought that case was a heater, nice setup though. Looks pretty full in the case.

AveragePC I am jealous of that space you have.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AveragePC*
> 
> Finally setup my HTPC in the "home theater". Still a few more things to button up, but you get the idea lol. Couch gets delivered December 6th!


Lol Love the giant HDTV with the tiny bean bag chairs. Who needs a couch? That's a man-cave if I ever saw one.


----------



## joostflux

Hey guys. Just thought I would share my HTPC I recently finished. Granted it currently does not have an optical drive (due to some space constraints).

Specs:

CPU: i3-4130T
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Storage: A-Data S510 120GB SSD and Toshiba 1TB HDD
PSU: Mini-Box picoPSU-160-XT

Pics:


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Very nice @joostflux!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Need some advice. I'm upgrading my HTPC and using the two old 3tb wd green that i have now. And they are not in RAID. If i install them in the new build will i have to reformat the hard drive again. Cause i really don't want to delete the files i have on them.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Need some advice. I'm upgrading my HTPC and using the two old 3tb wd green that i have now. And they are not in RAID. If i install them in the new build will i have to reformat the hard drive again. Cause i really don't want to delete the files i have on them.


You should be fine, I do the same thing whenever I do a new build with my data drives.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> You should be fine, I do the same thing whenever I do a new build with my data drives.


Thanks. Will be posting a new build pic after i find a good matx case to use. Would have used my node 304 but cant seem to find a good itx board for the i5 3570k. Need at least 4 sata 3 ports on the itx.


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> You should be fine, I do the same thing whenever I do a new build with my data drives.


I do the same, and it's the exact reason I have a separate data drive from what I boot from


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> I do the same, and it's the exact reason I have a separate data drive from what I boot from


Thanks.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks.


Just to reconfirm should be fine, its only OS drive that needs reformatting really. Just make sure gpu drivers and stuff arent on them if changing gpu or anything like that.
Goodluck with the new build my htpc also has an i5 3570k no dedicated gpu yet though as its in a Wesena e5 slim case. But im working on it.
Just a question. Why 4 sata III ports? WD greens wouldnt saturate sata II?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just to reconfirm should be fine, its only OS drive that needs reformatting really. Just make sure gpu drivers and stuff arent on them if changing gpu or anything like that.
> Goodluck with the new build my htpc also has an i5 3570k no dedicated gpu yet though as its in a Wesena e5 slim case. But im working on it.
> Just a question. Why 4 sata III ports? WD greens wouldnt saturate sata II?


The wd green that i have use sata III - 6Gb/s. The link below is the drivers i have.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3tb-wd-wd30ezrx-caviar-green-sata-6gb-s-intellipower-64mb-cache-8ms-ncq?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CJ3vgpnOjMICFeaWtAodszQAeQ

I need 4 so one i can use for ssd for os. And the other 3 for 3tb hard drives. Will be using the htpc for plex media server.


----------



## Jimbags

Yeah but they can be used on SATA II aswell. Just saying you wouldnt lose any speed plugging them into a sata II slot if it made it easier to get a mobo


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah but they can be used on SATA II aswell. Just saying you wouldnt lose any speed plugging them into a sata II slot if it made it easier to get a mobo


O right if it doesn't make that much of a difference i'll try to find a z77 itx board. But haven't had any luck finding one yet. I have a asus v gene board. But if i can reuse my node 304 it will be better then buying a matx case. My plan is to stream 4 1080p movies at the same time. Thanks


----------



## Jimbags

Yeah a mech hdd prob never saturate the bandwidth of a sata 2 slot espescially a WD green. Its really only SSDs that benifet at all from sata 3.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Finally found a 1155 itx board with 6 sata ports. But sadly its not a z77 board so i will not be able to overclock the i5 3570k. Its a asus p8h77-i. Hopefully the cpu without overclocking let me stream to 4 devices at the same time. Will be using plex media server. Will post pic once the build is done.


----------



## Matin4ik

Amazing!


----------



## Jimbags

Id rather oc than have extra sata 3


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Id rather oc than have extra sata 3


Hopefully it does well without overclocking or else i have to reuse my fractal r4 case which i really don't want to. Pics should be up once i get all the parts in. So the build will have for now.

Cpu: i5 3570K
Cpu Cooler: Corsair H75
Board: Asus P8H77-I
Ram: Samsung wander ram 8gb
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 256gb
HDD: WD Green 3tb x2
PSU: Cooler Master V450S

The only reason i'm using the 256gb SSD is that i'm swapping it from my gaming rig. And putting a Crucial MX100 512GB in. And will be using the Crucial M4 64gb SSD in another HTPC build that will have a apu.


----------



## Jimbags

Been absoulutely fine without overclocking it. I just enjoy doing it


----------



## Obnoxious

I've built previous systems in the past but this is my first mini-ITX build, but as always I love to keep the price rock-bottom low whilst accounting for performance. The total cost of this system was £216.52 (GBP) excluding the Logitech K400 wireless keyboard/touchpad and the wireless XBOX 360 Controller with wireless receiver. The final total cost, including the controllers cost £273.50 (including delivery).

The build is for my father's HTPC use and in addition for my younger brother's gaming needs too (we don't have a console in the household). My brother isn't going to be doing any heavy gaming on the system anyhow, he's only 9 as of writing.









The specifications and cost:
*CPU:* Intel Pentium G840 2.8GHz Dual-Core (£0.00 - had laying around)
*CPU Cooler:* Akasa K32 56.8 CFM (£7.63)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1155 (£50.00)
*Memory:* Samsung 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 (£20.00)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM (£18.95)
*GPU:* XFX Radeon HD 6950 2GB Video Card (£48.00)
*Case:* Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini ITX Tower (£35.58)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W ATX12V / EPS12V (£36.36)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (64-bit) (£0.00 - Student)
*Keyboard:* Logitech K400 w/Touchpad (£24.99)
XBOX 360 Wireless Gaming Controller (£31.99)









The TV is a Samsung 40" Full HD SmartTV. It's in my living room, I know it's not much haha. What do you ya'll think?


----------



## cones

Those prices seem pretty low, or am I just wrong on thinking that would be around $350 USD?


----------



## ChampN252

I like it.


----------



## Obnoxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Those prices seem pretty low, or am I just wrong on thinking that would be around $350 USD?


Haha, you're correct. I purchased most of the components in a used condition from eBay. Only the case, PSU, Logitech K400 and XBOX controller were purchased new. Haha I was trying to keep the costs low.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> I like it.


Thank you very much! I sincerely appreciate your input.


----------



## Jimbags

http://www.shop.perfecthometheater.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=e5
Good htpc cases and parts for them too. They sell my htpc case


----------



## slow4cyl

Hey hey, sorry for the late reply. Televisions in Japan have a decoder card for the TV tuner. Those cards are B-CAS and C-CAS cards to allow channels.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's my current bedroom setup. My living room setup is still a work in progress, but I'll list all that (no pics).

Living Room setup (not pictured)
*Rig:*
Gigabyte z77-UD3H
Core i5 3330
8GB Kingston Hyper X
GeForce GT310
128GB Sandisk SSD
Intel 7310 (I think?) Wireless AC
Silverstone Grandia GD08
Rosewill Capstone Modular 650w
Wireless 360 pads
Steam Big Picture + Plex HT
*Audio:*
Pioneer VSX-405 (???) 135w RMS x 7 @ 8ohm receiver (up to 350w RMS x2 in stereo mode @ 2ohm)
Pioneer CS405 vintage tower speakers
Fisher dual 12" Towers (mostly used as stands to keep my Pioneers higher up)
*Video:*
Insignia 50" LED (was told it was made by LG......looks good)

Bedroom (pictured below)
*Rig:*
Aopen mini rig....... Core 2 Duo mobile, 4GB SODIMM, 80GB HDD, Wireless N 300
Wired 360 pad (when I feel like it, using Steam streaming)
Steam Big Picture bootup + Plex HT
*Audio:*
Lepai TA2020
Pioneer SP-BS-21LR's
*Video:*
Vizio 32" LED (forget model)
Monoprice slim / flush mount


----------



## cones

Never heard of a 310 before. Are you streaming steam using all wireless?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Never heard of a 310 before. Are you streaming steam using all wireless?


gt310m is a mobile gpu?? Its what my wifes laptop has. Their were no nvidia gt/gtx 3xx desktop cards?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Never heard of a 310 before. Are you streaming steam using all wireless?


The GT310 came from an OEM Dell I believe. And yes I'm streaming Plex and Steam games all wirelessly from my sig rig. I learned with Steam streaming, it works best with an Nvidia GPU or Intel. I originally had an HD5570 on my main HTPC, but streaming from Steam was a super lag fest. Swapped in the GT310, even though its a much weaker GPU.....and all is better.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> The GT310 came from an OEM Dell I believe. And yes I'm streaming Plex and Steam games all wirelessly from my sig rig. I learned with Steam streaming, it works best with an Nvidia GPU or Intel. I originally had an HD5570 on my main HTPC, but streaming from Steam was a super lag fest. Swapped in the GT310, even though its a much weaker GPU.....and all is better.


In my head I always thought it went from the 200 series to the 400 series, never thought that was weird. I have heard mixed things with steam being wireless but I'm sure it depends on a lot and they have made it better now.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> The GT310 came from an OEM Dell I believe. And yes I'm streaming Plex and Steam games all wirelessly from my sig rig. I learned with Steam streaming, it works best with an Nvidia GPU or Intel. I originally had an HD5570 on my main HTPC, but streaming from Steam was a super lag fest. Swapped in the GT310, even though its a much weaker GPU.....and all is better.
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I always thought it went from the 200 series to the 400 series, never thought that was weird. I have heard mixed things with steam being wireless but I'm sure it depends on a lot and they have made it better now.
Click to expand...

It did go GTX 200 to GTX 400. GT 300 series were 200 series rebrands for OEM. Just like for example HD8770 = HD7770, its an OEM rebrand.

Steam streaming, as of the time I set it up (about a month ago) has been flawless at 1080p so long as I have at least a 300Mbps wireless connection on clients and they have at least a Core 2 Duo / Intel integrated minimum with 4GB RAM. Wired connection would obviously be as good or better, but wireless is working just fine for me in this situation. I had issues when I was using an N 150 connection that was only connecting at like 72Mbps. I put in the N 300 dual band card, and that fixed it. My main HTPC rig I went from unplayable with an N150 card to flawless even at 2560x1600 (downsampled to 1080p) with the AC card.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I just built a HTPC using an ASRock q1900m mobo/cpu, a WD Black 1TB drive, LG Bluray burner, and a Corsair CX430M psu all stuffed into a Silverstone ML03B case. It will get hooked up to my 61" Samsung - curious to see how the super low-power Bay Trail CPU performs.


----------



## SDub

(Pics Only) !!!


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*
> 
> Ok so sorry for the quality of the pics, Black doens't photograph to well lol.


I like that case. I have to build one for my parents. It also needs top act like a home cloud storage as well. But my mom keeps thinking its going to be huge. This would be a great case to use. Flip down front lid is nice too


----------



## mathelm




----------



## Jumper118

got a new cooler


----------



## Rylen

Xeon X5650 (6 Core Intel)
GTX 970 Strix
12GB DDR3 (after i take 12 out)
Steam/Origin
Plex

Pretty damn silent


----------



## ChampN252

Sweet home theater setup there


----------



## Jumper118

that is a badass HTPC


----------



## mcbaes72

Agrees with others, very nice HTPC Rylen and it's stealth mode, too. Does it get enough air from back of the cabinet?

Well, here's mine, just recently set it up. Unsure if I'll still have the GTX 770 since it arrived damaged (from seller on eBay), but installed it anyway since it works until I figure out whether to file a claim or just keep it. Not much of a space-saver HTPC case...haha! I love the 600T mid-size so much, bought two of them (the other is my gaming rig).

EDIT: Updated 2nd picture (previous was kinda dark).


----------



## Rylen

Yah back is open

Bottom is slotted (not that the bottom slots make much of a differnce)


----------



## bleachigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Yah back is open
> 
> Bottom is slotted (not that the bottom slots make much of a differnce)


Looking at all your pics I'm guessing that's a BDI home theater cabinet right?


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Looking at all your pics I'm guessing that's a BDI home theater cabinet right?


Yes it is. BDI 8529:thumb:


----------



## By-Tor

Wanted to build something small and the Cooler Master Elite 110 RC-110-KKN2 fit the bill.

other stuff used:
Intel g3258 @ 4.0ghz
Asrock B85M-ITX
Samsung 840, 120gb SSD
2-4gb sticks of Samsung wonder ram
700 watt Xcilo PSU I had laying around (yeah a little over kill)



Plenty of room for a short video card












It's nothing special, but it runs fast and quite.


----------



## Gunfire

How does that 3258 handle 1080p playback?


----------



## Dimensive

SImple build for XBMC and maybe some emulation in the future.

Case: Sentey SS5-2514
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 (SilverStone AR05 cooler)
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS SSD
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black HDD


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> How does that 3258 handle 1080p playback?


I run my G3258 at stock speeds and 1080p plays with ease.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> How does that 3258 handle 1080p playback?


It does ok, but need to add more drives and start loading it up... Or may just swap it with the wifes current rig and build another small rig...


----------



## Darkcyde

HTPC/Steam Box

Specs are in my sig.


----------



## Laine

Got my Gigabyte Brix Pro GB-BXI7-4770R today, will make a project of it later on. Nice piece of kit.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte Brix Pro GB-BXI7-4770R today, will make a project of it later on. Nice piece of kit.


They look awesome and the Intel Iris Pro graphics in that model arsnt too bad either .
There is a Brix that came with a GTX 760 but I just couldnt justify the price.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> HTPC/Steam Box
> Specs are in my sig.


Dang that thing looks good. That's like a dream build for me. That is like my end goal for when i build a machine that is what i'd like it to look like theme/color wise.


----------



## Darkcyde

^ Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte Brix Pro GB-BXI7-4770R today, will make a project of it later on. Nice piece of kit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting project (racing sim?), keen to see how you address the noise issue.


----------



## mr soft

AM1 5350 specs in sig



This was like tetris putting it together, the 2.5" HD at the back there is screwed on to the cases vent holes



I can´t hear it from a meter away , perfect for the lounge room.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Man that's like shoving ten pounds of crap in a five pound bag. As my father always said...


----------



## cones

Is that just a 120MM fan above a stock heatsink?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Is that just a 120MM fan above a stock heatsink?


pretty sure the smaller fan between the ssd and hdd is the cpu fan.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> pretty sure the smaller fan between the ssd and hdd is the cpu fan.


Think you are right with that.


----------



## mr soft

Yeh the small 50mm is for the CPU ( surprisingly very quiet ) there was a 50mm extract fan in the back left to pull air over the psu pcb strip, but that was a screamer .,

I threw that 120 x 10 in there to keep the psu strip cool, and circulate air around the case .it´s only 25w tdp , very little heat.


----------



## Abracapocalypse

Intel i7-3770, Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H, Gigabyte Radeon HD6670 2G, 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1600Mhz, 2x Corsair LS Force 120GB (Raid0), Corsair CS750 PSU, Corsair H60 cooler in modded Antec NSK2480 Case.


----------



## mironccr345

Updated my bedroom htpc/media server


__
https://flic.kr/p/16827680581


__
https://flic.kr/p/16802886276


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208815843


----------



## PCModderMike

^^


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^^


Hey guys threads gone quiet! Any now htpc's


----------



## ChampN252

Well, i was posting in another htpc thread how I want to build a 4K edition gaming htpc. Thinking of using a skylake and sli 980 TIs when they release. I want a 60" or 65" 4K that run 60Hz, but that'll probably be expensive. And I had no clue how slow general tvs are. The fastest I read was about 30 ms. It only goes up from there. I play battlefield 4, Tomb Raider and NFS on my 60" Vizio razor and I seemed to keep up. But I've never used a high speed monitor either,


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> Well, i was posting in another htpc thread how I want to build a 4K edition gaming htpc. Thinking of using a skylake and sli 980 TIs when they release. I want a 60" or 65" 4K that run 60Hz, but that'll probably be expensive. And I had no clue how slow general tvs are. The fastest I read was about 30 ms. It only goes up from there. I play battlefield 4, Tomb Raider and NFS on my 60" Vizio razor and I seemed to keep up. But I've never used a high speed monitor either,


Woah thats an insane htpc! Sounds awesome though. That picture quslity would be so good! What case you thinkg of using? Goung mATX Or full ATX?


----------



## ChampN252

This most likely. This is the one I had before and I'm sure I could have got a second 780 in it. Heat was a major issue. I may have to water cool this time.


----------



## Jimbags

Ive actually been thinking of getting that case.I have an ATX board. Not many atx htpc cases around though. It looks like you could get ok airflow though


----------



## Nukemaster

Because I was once asked for a size comparison I have this image.









Silverstone SG05
FSP 300 watt SFX
H55N USB3
i5 750 with Geminii S
M4 128 + Blue 2.5 1tb + 3TB Red
3 and 2tb externals for backup
MSI GTX 650ti (Cyclone II)
LG 8x Bluray/DVD Bruner(External)
Edifier S550

I use Windows 7 and its included Media Center. I use Power DVD for bluray(but it is not that great I went back to version 11 because 14 seemed to do some strange things). I have a little wireless HP keyboard, but mostly use the MCE remote. This is also my day to day computer for almost everything.
The system is small, quiet enough and also gets used as a NAS for my other systems.

This was my first try at SFF and it had many little changes since I built it.


----------



## Soya

Budget oriented build, movie server and steam box. Sorry for the cell pics.

Case: Sentey SS5-2514
CPU: AMD A6-5400K (Noctua NH-L9A cooler)
Motherboard: ASRock FM2A78M
RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaw X DDR3 1600
SSD: Sandisk 128GB
HDD: Toshiba 640GB 2.5"


----------



## MocoIMO

Mostly made from spare parts. Main purpose is HTPC but is also a Backup/LAN PC
i7 4790K
z87 Gryphon
16GB Dominator Plat
120+500GB SSD
2x 3TB WD Greens & 2x6TB WD Greens
EVGA 970
Cryorig C1
EK F3 Vardarsx7
Air 240
Rii Mini Keyboard


----------



## HoFattoSoloCosi

Pretty low cost config








Quote:


> *COMPONENTS*
> 
> CASE: *Chieftec BT-02B-U3*
> MOTHER BOARD: *AsRock QC5000-ITX/WiFi*
> CPU: *APU A4-5000 | Quad core*
> RAM: *Kingston HyperX [email protected]*
> HARD DISK: *WD Blue Scorpio 1TB* (WD10JPVX)
> DVD BURNER: *LG (GH24NSB0)*
> KEYBOARD: *Logitech K400r*






























*Choosen because I had plenty of space under the TV and a pretty good quality integrated PSU*




























*WIFI module and antenna were integrated in the motherboard*



















*Had to colour the bottom of the case because was going to sit flat not vertical*





































*Final destination*



















*Power consumption in full...pretty LOW







*










*The configuration*












*Performance are pretty good too*


----------



## Robilar

My little guy. I made him portable so that he could go up in my bedroom. I just picked up a Polk soundbar for the bedroom to go with it.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1384_zpsmjwsufyw.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1385_zpsvyxr80pe.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1409_zps1dbgcrey.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1408_zpshhzdfbhb.jpg.html


----------



## HoFattoSoloCosi

We have the same Keyboard ^^ Anyway, very nice setup! Clean as well.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoFattoSoloCosi*
> 
> We have the same Keyboard ^^ Anyway, very nice setup! Clean as well.


I have that keyboard too! Great for htpc duties. Logitech K400r for anyone wondering


----------



## HoFattoSoloCosi

Yeah ^^ Probably one of the best keyboards on a budget, very practical, good quality, not a surprise it's so widespread







The battery actually is lasting really a lot of time too!


----------



## SabbathHB

Thought I'd share.

APU
AMD A8 7600

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2x4)

Optical Drive
LG Electronics 14x Internal BDXL Blu-Ray Burner Rewriter WH14NS40 - Bulk Drive - Black

OS
windows 7 home

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3H

Hard Drive
Kingston Digital 120GB SSDNow V300

Cooling
coolit II 120 (Corsair H60)

Power
Thermaltake Smart 650w

Graphics
HIS ICEQ X TURBO HD6850

Hard Drive
Seagate 3TB 7200 rpm

Cooling
XSPC 120mm x3 1650 RPM

Case
Cooler Master Silencio 352


----------



## Jimbags

@SabbathHB
How is it for gaming or is that controller for emulators. Oh another Logiteck K400r awesome htpc keyboard. Although there isn't much choice


----------



## SabbathHB

Well dirt 3 plays beautifully with Max settings. Really all I've tried so far. It's a new build.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Kodi Mac Mini with 1tb airport storage.

Also my remote. What else do you do with a jellybean?


----------



## wiretap




----------



## Jimbags

Wosh! Nice one! Now you need to fill that badboy up!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Can we get some specs and what they're used for?


----------



## wiretap

File Server:
Intel i5 2500k Processor
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Motherboard
8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600
90GB Corsair ForceGT SSD [OS Drive]
20TB storage (FlexRAID with 2-drive redundancy, all WD Green 1TB/2TB)
Ceton InfiniTV 4
Rocketfish Case (modded to hold 20 hard drives)
Highpoint DC-7280 Datacenter HBA
Sans Digital TowerRAID 8-bay eSATA Enclosure
Zalman 850w Heatpipe Cooled PSU
WHS 2011 + Emby Server + Ubiquiti UniFi Video Security
1500 Blu-ray 1080p encodes, 72 Full TV Series 720p encodes, ~40,000 MP3's.

HTPC's:
3 of each...
MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard
Intel i3 2100 Processor
PNY 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Corsair Force 3 60GB SSD
Galaxy GTS 450 Graphics Card
NMediaPC Pro-LCD 5.25'' Screen
Corsair CX430 Power Supply
Rosewill R4000 4U Rackmount Case
Monoprice HDMI to Ethernet Converters to the TV's
Monoprice USB to Ethernet to the IR Receivers mounted under the TV's (power up/down of the PC and control UI)
All HTPC's run Win8 x64 with Emby Theater

The rack:
3x HTPC's (see above)
ProAudioVideo 22u / 1000mm Deep Rack
Belkin PF60 Power Center
Linksys 24-port Gigabit Switch (picture still shows old Zyxel 24-port Gigabit Switch)
Custom pfSense router
Asus RT-N16 running DD-WRT (Linux Kernel 3.10.2)
Motorola SB6121
Everything is on a CyberPower 1500VA UPS (about 25mins in a power outage, with PC shutdown scripts via USB)


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> ...
> Asus RT-N16 running DD-WRT (Linux Kernel 3.10.2)
> ...


I switched to Merlin a while ago because it was having issues with DD-WRT also was used only as an AP.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> File Server:
> Intel i5 2500k Processor
> Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Motherboard
> 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600
> 90GB Corsair ForceGT SSD [OS Drive]
> 20TB storage (FlexRAID with 2-drive redundancy, all WD Green 1TB/2TB)
> Ceton InfiniTV 4
> Rocketfish Case (modded to hold 20 hard drives)
> Highpoint DC-7280 Datacenter HBA
> Sans Digital TowerRAID 8-bay eSATA Enclosure
> Zalman 850w Heatpipe Cooled PSU
> WHS 2011 + Emby Server + Ubiquiti UniFi Video Security
> 1500 Blu-ray 1080p encodes, 72 Full TV Series 720p encodes, ~40,000 MP3's.
> 
> HTPC's:
> 3 of each...
> MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard
> Intel i3 2100 Processor
> PNY 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Corsair Force 3 60GB SSD
> Galaxy GTS 450 Graphics Card
> NMediaPC Pro-LCD 5.25'' Screen
> Corsair CX430 Power Supply
> Rosewill R4000 4U Rackmount Case
> Monoprice HDMI to Ethernet Converters to the TV's
> Monoprice USB to Ethernet to the IR Receivers mounted under the TV's (power up/down of the PC and control UI)
> All HTPC's run Win8 x64 with Emby Theater
> 
> The rack:
> 3x HTPC's (see above)
> ProAudioVideo 22u / 1000mm Deep Rack
> Belkin PF60 Power Center
> Linksys 24-port Gigabit Switch (picture still shows old Zyxel 24-port Gigabit Switch)
> Custom pfSense router
> Asus RT-N16 running DD-WRT (Linux Kernel 3.10.2)
> Motorola SB6121
> Everything is on a CyberPower 1500VA UPS (about 25mins in a power outage, with PC shutdown scripts via USB)


3 HTPC's.. Why?


----------



## pioneerisloud

My rigs have changed slightly, so I guess I'll update.

Server:
Xeon e3 1245 v2 (I think? It's Ivy Bridge i7 grade at 3.4GHz with onboard GPU)
Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Evo (the stock cooler wasn't cutting it for some reason)
16GB Corsair Dominators 2x8GB at 1333
Gigabyte H61 motherboard (will be upgrading for 4 RAM slots soon)
8x Hitachi 3TB drives in a HW RAID6
Adaptec 5805 RAID adapter
Rosewill Green 630w PSU
NZXT Source 210, stock fans (I also had a few extra stock NZXT fans)
Windows 7 x64 Host OS (trying to get a lot of VM's going........I have a thread for that)

HTPC01 (main):
Core i5 3330 @ 3.0GHz (Ivy Bridge)
CoolerMaster Gemin II running passive
8GB Hynix DDR3-1600 @ 1333
MSI H61 W8 motherboard
60GB Kingston SSD + 1TB Seagate 7200.10
MSI Low Profile GTX750Ti (1080p / 60Hz gaming on my 50" LED)
Rosewill Green 530w PSU
Silverstone very slim HTPC case (forget model)
*Logitek K400R Keyboard / Mouse (bolded because........because)*
2x Wireless 360 pads (broken......won't turn on after 2 months of light use)
Intel 7610? (I'll have to look it up) laptop Wireless AC 867 card, in a regular PCIe adapter
Windows 8.1 + Steam Big Picture + Plex HT (in that order)

HTPC02 and 03 (bedroom and my 7 month old son's room) ((Aopen MP965-D mini computers)
Core 2 Duo M @ 2.6GHz
4GB DDR2 SODIMM (2x2GB)
Aopen Proprietary Board
60GB Kingston SSD
Intel GMA X3100 Graphics
Only using a Rosewill MCE Remote (boots right into Steam Big Picture or Plex HT)
Wireless N 300Mbps (dual band) Laptop cards

Still working on things. Nobody has been able to help me get Steam streaming to work on HTPC02 or 03 from HTPC01 yet, so kinda dead in the water there. Also not having any luck with my server thread. Seems like everytime I have an issue, nobody can help, lol.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 3 HTPC's.. Why?


Multiple TV's in different rooms. I use HTPC's instead of cable boxes/DVR's.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Multiple TV's in different rooms. I use HTPC's instead of cable boxes/DVR's.


Id be the same if I could afford it haha. Even toyrd with the idea of a kitchen computer.. Recipes, cocktails, music to cook to, docial media/news but my Galaxy S5 sort of negates the need. Still tempted though


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Multiple TV's in different rooms. I use HTPC's instead of cable boxes/DVR's.
> 
> 
> 
> Id be the same if I could afford it haha. Even toyrd with the idea of a kitchen computer.. Recipes, cocktails, music to cook to, docial media/news but my Galaxy S5 sort of negates the need. Still tempted though
Click to expand...

Buy some cheap Core 2's like I did (I really like my "mini rigs"). It'll get the job done for HTPC uses except gaming and you can find them for next to nothing.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Id be the same if I could afford it haha. Even toyrd with the idea of a kitchen computer.. Recipes, cocktails, music to cook to, docial media/news but my Galaxy S5 sort of negates the need. Still tempted though


I just got a kitchen computer not too long ago. Luckily though, work was throwing it away and let me take it home for free. It is in perfect condition. HP Touchsmart w/ Intel Core 2 processor and 4GB of RAM.







I put Windows 8.1 on it and my girlfriend likes using it for looking up recipes.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Buy some cheap Core 2's like I did (I really like my "mini rigs"). It'll get the job done for HTPC uses except gaming and you can find them for next to nothing.


Yeah my htpc is a core 2 duo e8400 in an acer x1800 mobo and case. Has 4Gb DDR2 800MHZ ram, 750ti 256gb SSD and 2Tb WD Black.
Nice @wiretap exactly what I want!


----------



## Asymmetry

upgraded to 55" screen and 970 Strix GFX card. Gaming in the living room now since wife doesn't like me hiding in the man cave but is ok with me gaming in the living room. Even finds the games entertain to watch.

Build thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/ht2_zpssy5notys.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/ht1_zpsapwo8tnr.jpg.html


----------



## gigatiger

good morning to all, here is my first Quad core HTPC


win 7 os 64 bit
amd athlon 5350
2gb ram - i will add 2g or 4gb more
ati radeon inside
psu 550w
msi motherboard
5 fans for cooling (at the store the fellow told me just two fans and you are ok, 1 cpu fan and 1 more that the pc case has inside HAHAHHAHAHA) - i have installed 5 fans totaly - and i ve got cool temperature inside


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigatiger*
> 
> good morning to all, here is my first Quad core HTPC
> 
> 
> win 7 os 64 bit
> amd athlon 5350
> 2gb ram - i will add 2g or 4gb more
> ati radeon inside
> psu 550w
> msi motherboard
> 5 fans for cooling (at the store the fellow told me just two fans and you are ok, 1 cpu fan and 1 more that the pc case has inside HAHAHHAHAHA) - i have installed 5 fans totaly - and i ve got cool temperature inside


Gpu?


----------



## gigatiger

Graphic Card (GPU)

GPU Type AMD Radeon HD 8400 (600 MHz)

VRAM Size 512 MB (800 MHz)

this is the right video card, sorry i ve made a mistake before this is the right :thumb:internal video card of the amd 5350 cpu


----------



## darkvade71

Hello our htpc and tv have been updated
new specs
The case tendraw h125c accepts 1 low profile card & was modified to take another full size card
biostar mini itx motherboard was used because of the mini pcie placement
A mini pcie to Pcie x1 adaptor for titanium HD
10x2 vfd was replaces with matrix orbital gx typhoon lcd
Case : tendraw h125c
Motherboard: biostar mini itx
cpu; i5-4570s
Psu: Picopsu 160
optical drive:Sony BC-5550S
storage: 64gb crucial m4
Lcd: matrix orbital gx typhoon
Soundcard; x-fi titanium hd( op-amp modified) MUSIC ONLY
Realtek onboard for optical to decoder
graphics: sapphire hd7750 low profile
Decoder: Cyrus av5
technics pre & power amp for front left right and music via rca
teac surround amp for center and rear
Remote: dell Gyration's wireless remote control with sideview
logitech harmony 650
Software :windows 7x64
bluray : power dvd 12
films : media center + yammm,mediacontrol plugin, ffdshow (optical to decoder
Music : winamp +eax openal plugin, (analog out to amp)
idles at 33c


----------



## Nukemaster

Nice setup.

Did you use the EAX output plugin to bypass the Windows mixer? Makes a difference for me too(but mostly noticeable if another sound or game is also playing).

Opamp heastinks for lineout. Overkill









Who am i kidding.

5.1 analog active combiner so 2 computers can use the same speakers.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget oriented build, movie server and steam box. Sorry for the cell pics.
> 
> Case: Sentey SS5-2514
> CPU: AMD A6-5400K (Noctua NH-L9A cooler)
> Motherboard: ASRock FM2A78M
> RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaw X DDR3 1600
> SSD: Sandisk 128GB
> HDD: Toshiba 640GB 2.5"


Nice to finally see someone else with the same case.


----------



## darkvade71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> Did you use the EAX output plugin to bypass the Windows mixer? Makes a difference for me too(but mostly noticeable if another sound or game is also playing).
> 
> Opamp heastinks for lineout. Overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who am i kidding.
> 
> 5.1 analog active combiner so 2 computers can use the same speakers.


Love your rig. my 3year old will have a feild day









Yes have been using OpenAL EAX 2.0 / EFX Output Plugin - OpenAL EAX 2.0 / EFX Output Plugin for Winamp


----------



## AliNT77

anyone using steam in-home streaming here??

i had a i3-330m laptop laying around , now i connected it to living room TV and i enjoy [email protected] with 35ms lag









i highly suggest U guys do this too


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> anyone using steam in-home streaming here??
> 
> i had a i3-330m laptop laying around , now i connected it to living room TV and i enjoy [email protected] with 35ms lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i highly suggest U guys do this too


I was trying to, but it quit working for me.







Built a dedicated main HTPC to game on too, so I could stream to some mini rigs that have Core 2 Duo's in them, but they just won't see each other anymore and no idea why so I gave up.


----------



## mong00se

Hi everyone, this weekend I built my new HTPC for my living room. I will primarily use this to play games on a 1080p 55 inch TV with an Xbox controller, as well as for movies/streaming (Plex).

MB: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: Trident X, 16Gb (2x8), 2400 MHz, CAS 10
CPU: i7-4790K
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W gold
GPU: EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12 - removed top fan but have a slim scythe slipstream as intake just above it.
HD: Samsung 850 evo SSD 256GB (OS), Seagate 3TB HDD (Steam)
External HD: 5TB seagate expansion - (movies/tv/media)
OS: Windows 10 pro

I really like the case, it blends right into my entertainment center, and things seem to be staying cool though I need to do some more analysis to make sure.

From what I've tested so far performance seems very solid. GTA V and Batman Arkham Knight both ran consistently at 60 fps (vsync) on highest settings at 1080p. Arkham Knight I obviously had to unlock the framerate.

Not sure how this ranks, but I also ran passmark, the score was 5,812
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=46270015121


----------



## longroadtrip

Almost done with it...

Case:NmediaPC 6000B
Mobo: Asrock H97m Pro
CPU: I5-4590
GPU: EVGA 750ti SC 2GB
RAM: Corsair Dominator Pro 16GB
SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: Seagate 6TB
PSU: Silverstone 750W
Tuner: InfiniTV 6 ETH

Mods:
For some reason, mine came without the LEDs for the blue LED ring on the power button, so I added them along with the Pro-LCD and sleeving all the front panel cables.





Still waiting on the CPU cooler and one more HDD fan. While waiting, sleeved the cables and shortened the SATA cables.


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Very nice longroadtrip! I always liked the nMedia and SIlverstone HTPC cases.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Almost done with it...
> 
> Case:NmediaPC 6000B
> Mobo: Asrock H97m Pro
> CPU: I5-4590
> GPU: EVGA 750ti SC 2GB
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Pro 16GB
> SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Pro
> HDD: Seagate 6TB
> PSU: Silverstone 750W
> Tuner: InfiniTV 6 ETH
> 
> Mods:
> For some reason, mine came without the LEDs for the blue LED ring on the power button, so I added them along with the Pro-LCD and sleeving all the front panel cables.


Very Nice Work


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks guys!







It's been a fun, quick build. New CPU cooler and the last fan will be here Wed. but in the meantime, it's up and running and I'm typing on it now.


----------



## Dimestore55

So my silent rig had a motherboard meltdown and I was leery of using that heatpipe technology again so let's call this one a "Rebuild"

I had a heck of a time finding a suitable 1155 ITX motherboard to replace the micro ATX I had before. I finally settled on this Asus unit. I couldn't use the red RAM I had in the other build for obvious reasons, but luckily I had some blue RAM leftover from another project.


My original plan was to add an HD 7790 that I had laying around but I didn't read the case dimensions very carefully and the card overshot the case by about 1.25". The plan was to lay it horizontally in the PSU location with a riser cable and in anticipation of that I had already purchased an HD Plex 250 watt fanless PSU. I decided to use it anyway even though I had an extra SFX power supply.


Up and running. I'm loving this Noctua CPU cooler, it's virtually silent - the reviews didn't lie. Would I buy again? --- YES.




Everything is back to normal. I had to re-register my copy of windows because of the MB change.




Final parts list:
*CASE: Silverstone Milo ML05B* **New**
*CPU: Intel i3-3225 Ivy Bridge* **Salvaged**
*MB: Asus P8H61 1155 Mini ITX* **New**
*RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB* **New**
*PSU: HDPlex 250 watt ATX power supply* **New**
*CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-L9i 92mm fan* **New**
*SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB* **Salvaged**
*CASE FAN: Enermax 80mm* **leftover parts bin**
*POWER BRICK: Dell PA-9E J211H 240-Watt Family AC Power Adapter* **New**


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimestore55*
> 
> So my silent rig had a motherboard meltdown and I was leery of using that heatpipe technology again so let's call this one a "Rebuild"
> 
> I had a heck of a time finding a suitable 1155 ITX motherboard to replace the micro ATX I had before. I finally settled on this Asus unit. I couldn't use the red RAM I had in the other build for obvious reasons, but luckily I had some blue RAM leftover from another project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original plan was to add an HD 7790 that I had laying around but I didn't read the case dimensions very carefully and the card overshot the case by about 1.25". The plan was to lay it horizontally in the PSU location with a riser cable and in anticipation of that I had already purchased an HD Plex 250 watt fanless PSU. I decided to use it anyway even though I had an extra SFX power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up and running. I'm loving this Noctua CPU cooler, it's virtually silent - the reviews didn't lie. Would I buy again? --- YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is back to normal. I had to re-register my copy of windows because of the MB change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final parts list:
> *CASE: Silverstone Milo ML05B* **New**
> *CPU: Intel i3-3225 Ivy Bridge* **Salvaged**
> *MB: Asus P8H61 1155 Mini ITX* **New**
> *RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB* **New**
> *PSU: HDPlex 250 watt ATX power supply* **New**
> *CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-L9i 92mm fan* **New**
> *SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB* **Salvaged**
> *CASE FAN: Enermax 80mm* **leftover parts bin**
> *POWER BRICK: Dell PA-9E J211H 240-Watt Family AC Power Adapter* **New**


Very clean looking.


----------



## Jimbags

Come one guys. Liven this thread up!


----------



## Shadowarez

I will once i get my skylake parts and asus release's ws line for z170 chipset.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I will once i get my skylake parts and asus release's ws line for z170 chipset.


Workstation boar for a htpc


----------



## Shadowarez

Itll function as a htpc and storage server atm my sheild pro handles video playback current htpc is storage pool. I want Ws so this htpc will last longer then my garbage qnap at $699 empty was lol.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Itll function as a htpc and storage server atm my sheild pro handles video playback current htpc is storage pool. I want Ws so this htpc will last longer then my garbage qnap at $699 empty was lol.


Oh I see







Could have built an Htpc with that $699 :/


----------



## Shadowarez

Yeah if went amd route this will prob be a $3000+ Htpc lol when pascal drops itll get my Evga Sc 980ti.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Yeah if went amd route this will prob be a $3000+ Htpc lol when pascal drops itll get my Evga Sc 980ti.


Woah you must have some serious dough! You can have the 750ti in my htpc and ill take your 980ti?


----------



## Shadowarez

Hehe the 980ti wont be sitting idle itll be taking my blue ray collection to a nice single file so i can store them in better place. Not on my shelves.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Nothing super fancy, but I recently moved my older LAN-party machine into a new case for full-time HTPC duty.


























It just looks like I'm running two subwoofers once you kill the fan controller's lights.


----------



## USMC Modder

It's still a work in progress, but this is the start to my HTPC/Steam Box. Finishing up the watercooling loop right now. I know it's overkill, but my wife let me get away with it. The case is a little smaller than my subwoofer.

*SPECS*
CPU: i5 4690k
MB: MSI Z97 AC
GPU: EVGA 970 FTW
RAM: 16gb Kingston HyperX Fury
CASE: Custom Parvum Veer
SSD: 500gb Samsung 850 Evo
PSU: EVGA 750 Supernova G2
OS: Windows 10 64bit


----------



## Gunfire

Dude, the specs on that are better than my main rig...

Awesome case though


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but this is the start to my HTPC/Steam Box. Finishing up the watercooling loop right now. I know it's overkill, but my wife let me get away with it. The case is a little smaller than my subwoofer.
> 
> *SPECS*
> CPU: i5 4690k
> MB: MSI Z97 AC
> GPU: EVGA 970 FTW
> RAM: 16gb Kingston HyperX Fury
> CASE: Custom Parvum Veer
> SSD: 500gb Samsung 850 Evo
> PSU: EVGA 750 Supernova G2
> OS: Windows 10 64bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your motherboard is upside down


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Your motherboard is upside down


The MSI logo at the bottom would care to differ. Lol


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Dude, the specs on that are better than my main rig...
> 
> Awesome case though


My main rig is an X99 setup in a Parvum S2.0 which is mAtx. Thanks for the compliment on the case.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> My main rig is an X99 setup in a Parvum S2.0 which is mAtx. Thanks for the compliment on the case.


Build log?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Build log?


Check his sig!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Check his sig!


On my phone haha. Cant see it


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> On my phone haha. Cant see it


Does this work

http://www.overclock.net/t/1543330/build-log-project-frostbyte-a-parvum-x99-water-cooled-build/0_40


----------



## mistersprinkles

This is on such a high level compared to 99.999% of what's out there. An 11 out of 10. Perfection. Everything is perfect.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Does this work
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1543330/build-log-project-frostbyte-a-parvum-x99-water-cooled-build/0_40


Thanks rep+


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Build log?


Build log is in my signature, but here you go.

EDIT: Guess I was ninja'd on my own log. Lol


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> 
> 
> This is on such a high level compared to 99.999% of what's out there. An 11 out of 10. Perfection. Everything is perfect.


Thanks, that really means a lot. My only gripe with it is the GPU blocks. I pulled the 670 FTW cards out of my old build and was going to change them to dual 980 ti, but I'm going to wait until Pascal drops instead. I'm also going to pick up a new 34" 21x9 monitor when I upgrade the cards. Once I get new cards I will switch over to full acrylic blocks and an acrylic SLI block instead of the black one.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Thanks, that really means a lot. My only gripe with it is the GPU blocks. I pulled the 670 FTW cards out of my old build and was going to change them to dual 980 ti, but I'm going to wait until Pascal drops instead. I'm also going to pick up a new 34" 21x9 monitor when I upgrade the cards. Once I get new cards I will switch over to full acrylic blocks and an acrylic SLI block instead of the black one.


Would you be interested in posting some more pics from more angles. Maybe some close ups?


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Would you be interested in posting some more pics from more angles. Maybe some close ups?


There are more pictures in my build log (with a link to the pictures in the OP), but I can post some more here if people want. It's not really a HTPC though. So I don't want to spam this forum with pics of my "main" PC.

Here's a couple more from the log though.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> There are more pictures in my build log (with a link to the pictures in the OP), but I can post some more here if people want. It's not really a HTPC though. So I don't want to spam this forum with pics of my "main" PC.
> 
> Here's a couple more from the log though.


Good lord that is one sweet looking little machine! Awesome build man!


----------



## wiretap

Very nice. Moving to a Seasonic SnowSilent white PSU would be the only thing I'd change.


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Good lord that is one sweet looking little machine! Awesome build man!


Thank you. I'm glad that people like it. I can't wait until Pascal comes out so I can upgrade my GPUs.


----------



## Asymmetry

Living room



Speaker covers on


Build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise/10#post_24789345

Man cave


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asymmetry*
> 
> Living room
> 
> 
> 
> Speaker covers on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise/10#post_24789345
> 
> Man cave
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a very clean living room setup you have there. Great job.


----------



## Pawelr98

My recently finished HTPC.
The base is HP T5735 Terminal:
CPU: AMD Turion X2 TL-60 2ghz (standard cpu is Sempron 2100+ single core @1ghz)
Ram: 1GB SO-DIMM DDR2 @800Mhz
HDD:Hitachi Travelstar 40gb 4200rpm on Pata 44pin
GPU: Integrated Ati X1250 32MB (runs everything fine as long as screen resolution isn't much bigger than 720P, 1080P 48mbps blueray runs fine downscaled to 720P)
PSU: Sony APS-231 (up to 23.5A on 12V , this is psu from "Fat" Playstation 3 CECHG04 (ylod killed it))
Screen: IIyama Prolite E2475HDS (24") with V59 controller (faulty Novatek chip causing random shutdowns) powered from the psu, max resolution is 1080P while it constantly runs 720P due to reason above
OS: nLite'ed Windows XP SP3
Cooling: Cpu uses stock passive system(default cpu is 8W, new one is 35W) with big alluminium radiator+fan attatched to it, max temperature with prime95 is ~70°C, rest of cooling is unchanged
It is possible to run it without a fan but temperature when watching movies is floating around 85-90°C (still gives no loags in playback).

Audio wise I usually connect my FiiO E07K through usb.
The HTPC has 1Gbit/s connection(integrated NIC) to my NAS.


----------



## Robilar

:thumb:My recently updated HTPC:

Added a final hard drive yesterday and loaded and set up Kodi. Still trying to figure out how to change the video player in Kodi to VLC....

Also purchased PowerDVD so that I could use my internal Bluray drive instead of my Sony Bluray player.

I'm building a custom TV stand currently, will put up some pics once complete. Planning to move sub woofer in under a fitted stand. While the one I bought is meh, I really wanted something that uses space more effectively.

I also ordered the LCD module for the NMedia case I have. Will be interesting to see what kind of data it will display.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01552_zpsd1muukqz.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01554_zpssodhf3kj.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01549_zps1j07mr9h.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01550_zpslazs2u2s.jpg.html

With LCD module running it should look something like this:


----------



## mistersprinkles

ROFL @ speaker right up against a window sideways so you get horrible off-glass reflections. Also LOL @ putting a speaker in a corner and not angling it properly.


----------



## Robilar

Chugging away at building a custom component stand. Will be excited to throw away this press board crap i bought...

The top is not on, I made it removable with a set of nuts so that I can easily pull the top off for wiring purposes.

The top narrow shelf will hold my PVR and my cable modem. The two large shelves on the right will hold my Denon receiver and my NMedia desktop PC case. The big hole on the left will hold my Polk Sub- Woofer.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0346_zpsej63024u.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0347_zps3lm6kxyk.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01552_zpsd1muukqz.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Getting close to stain and finish time...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0350_zpsnwqsbq6d.jpg.html


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Getting close to stain and finish time...


I like it.


----------



## mironccr345

Me too. Can't wait to see the finished build.


----------



## Robilar

I've ordered some new speakers for my living room. I really like the cherry finish.

4 towers, sub and center. My existing 2 towers, Bose rears, center and sub will go into my master bedroom







The GF will love that....

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/polkset_zpsagt1glvi.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

A few more pics, almost complete. I am really glad I went with a removable top. I am also installing low rise casters under the kickplate. They will only elevate it about 3/16 off the floor but will allow me to roll it out as needed.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0355_zps4f9jhl7g.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0356_zpsgyppqyyx.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0357_zpsqpbuswpl.jpg.html


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Wow, what's the finish?


----------



## Robilar

Black expresso stain with 8 coats of lacquer..... almost completely scratch resistant.


----------



## Robilar

Finished


----------



## Nukemaster

To say that looks great is an UNDERSTATEMENT.

Very nice work. The finish look very good.


----------



## brazilianloser

Nothing fancy but here is my contribution. Got a K830 keyboard to replace that mess but other than that simple and blends in very well.


----------



## Nukemaster

That is some pretty good cooling for a SFF system. The node was built will better than average cooling for the size.
I picked the SG05(not as deep) for my setup, but I took notice of the case for sure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Here's what I've been working on (used spare parts to put it together)just installed w8.1 as a base for now, need to get a better low profile cpu cooler (debated on using my spare ddc, res, 120 rad, and a block) any recommendations on a hefty low-profile air cooler would nice. Also plan on snagging a Flirc usb adapter so i can go full remote. Still need to find a good media center program that can play .mkv files too (using 64bit VLC atm)
Current specs:
i7 4790k
Ripjaw X 8GB (2×4GB) ddr3 2133
MSI GTX960 2GB 100 Ed
Asus z97i-plus (has built in wifi an 4.0 Bluetooth)
m.2 Lite-On 256GB ssd
WD Black 500Gb
RM850 (looking to downsize to a 450-550 but need fully modular since space is limited lol)


----------



## Robilar

Ok finally done and installed!!!

Before:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01552_zpsd1muukqz.jpg.html

After:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01581_zpsd5tp1ziy.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01584_zps3sikohdg.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01585_zpsbmnhqrnm.jpg.html

I'm going to stealth the two front speaker wires but otherwise it is complete. The best part was everything worked when I connected it









I picked up a 32GB Apple TV 4 as well. Easier than using my PC for Shomi, Netflix and UFC Fight Pass. Plus I have a bunch of stuff purchased on ITunes (TV shows, music etc) that I can now access easily.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Here's what I've been working on (used spare parts to put it together)just installed w8.1 as a base for now, need to get a better low profile cpu cooler (debated on using my spare ddc, res, 120 rad, and a block) any recommendations on a hefty low-profile air cooler would nice. Also plan on snagging a Flirc usb adapter so i can go full remote. Still need to find a good media center program that can play .mkv files too (using 64bit VLC atm)
> Current specs:
> i7 4790k
> Ripjaw X 8GB (2×4GB) ddr3 2133
> MSI GTX960 2GB 100 Ed
> Asus z97i-plus (has built in wifi an 4.0 Bluetooth)
> m.2 Lite-On 256GB ssd
> WD Black 500Gb
> RM850 (looking to downsize to a 450-550 but need fully modular since space is limited lol)


i use kodi for my media centre program plays pretty much everything and makes it easier to find videos i have


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i use kodi for my media centre program plays pretty much everything and makes it easier to find videos i have


I just started using Kofi as seeing across multiple sites and forums it was primarily the best decision. Right now working out the bugs with it, mainly pvr issues and notices. Also need to set it to startup once windows boots, which I've found a guide for that as well
Can't wait to upgrade to a 4k TV once I start my new job @ Microcenter


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I just started using Kofi as seeing across multiple sites and forums it was primarily the best decision. Right now working out the bugs with it, mainly pvr issues and notices. Also need to set it to startup once windows boots, which I've found a guide for that as well
> Can't wait to upgrade to a 4k TV once I start my new job @ Microcenter


Don't you just add the shortcut to that startup folder?


----------



## thekingbeyond

I use this to start kodi at boot XBMCLauncher / Launcher4Kodi


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm also going to change out the bios splash screen logo to something else along with the win load logo. The steps to do so are in the guide I've been using for it so far (minus the building of the rig, which I'm going to tear down to watercooling the 4790k as its not happy under the stock cooler


----------



## KG101

K so hey does anyone want a lian pc-32,lol check you know where and place a bid if so fellas. ..I was gonna post my old living room pics w/a few build notes but yeah uh so um yeah uh so yep king of htpc cases winner takes all


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I just started using Kofi as seeing across multiple sites and forums it was primarily the best decision. Right now working out the bugs with it, mainly pvr issues and notices. *Also need to set it to startup once windows boots, which I've found a guide for that as well*
> Can't wait to upgrade to a 4k TV once I start my new job @ Microcenter


care to share that guide?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll see if I can find it again, think it was through http://mymediaexperience.com/windows-8-xbmc-appliance/


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've never powered my HTPC off since I built it, but I don't always run Kodi so I have to open it up from the taskbar when I need to use it. I have really enjoyed having a dedicated HTPC









I have a Roku 3 hooked up to the same AVR as my HTPC, so Kodi/HTPC doesn't really do anything for streaming local content that the Roku can't do, but I find myself using the HTPC for local and Roku for streaming Netflix/Amazon type stuff. And finally a real internet browser.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I do the same since I have the Roku stick connected to the same tv, looking at getting a Samsung 40" 4K soon as well and moving the 32" to the master bedroom. Then I'll add the 24" to my main rig as a 3rd screen lol


----------



## vcrpro3

I resurrected one of these:
MSI A75MA-E35 FM2 motherboard
AMD A6-5400K APU
8gb Corsair 1600 ram
Asus Xonar D1 sound card
2 pcs Hauppauge HVR-2250
Custom CPU heatpipe cooling


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> 
> I resurrected one of these:
> MSI A75MA-E35 FM2 motherboard
> AMD A6-5400K APU
> 8gb Corsair 1600 ram
> Asus Xonar D1 sound card
> 2 pcs Hauppauge HVR-2250
> Custom CPU heatpipe cooling


what is that keyboard?


----------



## vcrpro3

It was a microsoft branded 'Media Center keyboard' that shipped with when new, circa 2005.... I missed out on an auction for one a on EBAY a few months back....


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> It was a microsoft branded 'Media Center keyboard' that shipped with when new, circa 2005.... I missed out on an auction for one a on EBAY a few months back....


I remember that thing....


----------



## vcrpro3

Quite a few now on EBAY, though the one i was bidding on had the hand remote also, the ones on there now don't seem to have it....In the meantime, i have picked up a couple of the remotes at thrift stores.


----------



## Nukemaster

Is the MCE keyboard IR like the remote?

IR actually can interfere with the blaster it self on some cable boxes(changing volume while MCE tries to tell a cable box to chance channels for instance.).


----------



## Robilar

Just grabbed an Air Mouse from Amazon for my media PC. I have to say I love it!

Hand gestures to move mouse cursor around (which works great as I have a 75" TV). The keyboard despite being small is very responsive.

The directional pad works great with Kodi as well.

The model is Goobang Doo, MX3, sells for $29.99 CAD.

Requires 2 AAA batteries (not included).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2775_zpsogg5x16d.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2776_zpsqemslguq.jpg.html


----------



## vcrpro3

Inside of the beast....Just added a Radeon HD5570 to get use of AMD Dual Graphics and take some load off of the APU..





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what is that keyboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> 
> I resurrected one of these:
> MSI A75MA-E35 FM2 motherboard
> AMD A6-5400K APU
> 8gb Corsair 1600 ram
> Asus Xonar D1 sound card
> 2 pcs Hauppauge HVR-2250
> Custom CPU heatpipe cooling


----------



## DarthBaggins

Repainted the front of the LiL Box of Overkill:


----------



## vcrpro3

@#$%&!!!!







, got the wrong video card for dual graphics!!!! Anyone have a spare low profile Radeon HD6570 they'll let go cheap?????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> Inside of the beast....Just added a Radeon HD5570 to get use of AMD Dual Graphics and take some load off of the APU..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just added Exodus and DNATV to my Kodi, loving this app even more now!


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just added Exodus and DNATV to my Kodi, loving this app even more now!


i love exodus so far just installed it last weekend.......


----------



## DarthBaggins

Had a client come in and he blew my mind with everything I could do with Kodi, now just to crack the PS3 or Roku stick and install Kodi on them as well lol


----------



## Robilar

Hey does anyone know a simple way to add tv shows to Kodi? It grabs data for the movies in my collection and even though it scans my tv shows it does not create thumbnails or anything else for that matter in the program.

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've had that issue as well, even changed the category scan to tv shows in the main files that are being scanned. I have seasons of BBT and SoA. Still no luck there myself


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Hey does anyone know a simple way to add tv shows to Kodi? It grabs data for the movies in my collection and even though it scans my tv shows it does not create thumbnails or anything else for that matter in the program.
> 
> Thanks


You can give MediaCenterMaster a try. I used to use that before Emby Server came out (which does it all automatically, and has it's own similar built in application for metadata management). In MediaCenterMaster, you just point to the folder, then it will populate the list of files. From there, you can have it fetch the metadata, artwork, banners, thumbnails, screenshots at certain timecodes, etc.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> You can give MediaCenterMaster a try. I used to use that before Emby Server came out (which does it all automatically, and has it's own similar built in application for metadata management). In MediaCenterMaster, you just point to the folder, then it will populate the list of files. From there, you can have it fetch the metadata, artwork, banners, thumbnails, screenshots at certain timecodes, etc.


You did tell kodi that the stuff in the directory was TV, and chose a TV data provider right? Just making sure.


----------



## Asymmetry

updates, upgraded amp and controller.


specs
http://au.yamaha.com/en/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx-s601_g/?mode=model

Cool features; WIFI, mobile app controlled, multicasting, auto speaker calibration, rear speaker virtualization, and the best feature, you can turn it off and will still pass through signal to TV. Good if you don't want to use large speakers and happy with TV speakers to watch trash.

PS old adage about old amps sounding better is complete and utter BS



Loving this controller much better than my old Xb360 controller. The wireless headphone jack is great. Only drawback apart from cost is chews batteries, but that's ok I have two sets of rechargeables.


----------



## vcrpro3

Just got the correct video card for the 'AMD Dual Grahics' on the FM2 chip.. Will check it out later....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> @#$%&!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got the wrong video card for dual graphics!!!! Anyone have a spare low profile Radeon HD6570 they'll let go cheap?????


----------



## vcrpro3

Also, just got the correct keyboard and remote setup for it off of EBAY just now...The Niveus Ranier is now completed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> Just got the correct video card for the 'AMD Dual Grahics' on the FM2 chip.. Will check it out later....


----------



## Oleh

My Setup, specs in my sig.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Went ahead and snagged an LG internal BluRay drive for $39.99 at MC. So far looks to be completely worth it


----------



## FlyingSolo

Going to do another HTPC build. What i have now is a separate HTPC and a gaming rig. Just ordered the node 804. Will put my x99 parts from my gaming rig in it. And hard drives from my node 304. Will post back some pics once i have got the case.


----------



## Robilar

Are internal 4k drives available yet? I'm switching out my tv for a 4k in the near future and currently use the bluray drive in my HTPC for the rare bluray I use.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Are internal 4k drives available yet? I'm switching out my tv for a 4k in the near future and currently use the bluray drive in my HTPC for the rare bluray I use.


Unlike a regular blueray player, PCs are able to support 4k with any blueray drive via software, so your blueray drive should be able to play 4k assuming the software you are using to play it supports it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Unlike a regular blueray player, PCs are able to support 4k with any blueray drive via software, so your bluray drive should be able to play 4k assuming the software you are using to play it supports it.


This.

Just comes down to the software.


----------



## Nukemaster

Will the drive still need a firmware for extra layers on the disc? My drive is pretty old and will not likely get any such firmware updates.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks









I'm using Cyberlink PowerDVD software I purchased. I can assume updates to it will allow 4k playback.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I thought you need a new BD drive. For the extra layers UHD movies.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Are internal 4k drives available yet? I'm switching out my tv for a 4k in the near future and currently use the bluray drive in my HTPC for the rare bluray I use.


Picked a random drive and looked up its specs, can read dual layer. Likes others said should just be up to software. I didn't think there was 4k yet anyways.


----------



## Robilar

Using the LG CH12LS28.

Will have to check it's specs.

Read and Play Blu-ray Formats SATA Technology LightScribe™ Disc Labeling Supports Double Layer DVD+R, Dual Layer -R Discs

Apparently drives are supposed to be BDXL compatible?

PowerDVD states it supports playback of 4k UHD video as well.

Edit...:

Crap, the new LG drives are BDXL compatible, pretty sure this one isn't


----------



## vcrpro3

Yes, uses same receiver as the remote. Confirmed with several thrift store obtained IR remote receivers....


----------



## Xiangxiang

Hey Guys,

First time posting here. I'm currently running a HTPC inside a Silverstone LC16M HTPC It's running some AMD 4.0 Octa core with 16GB RAM. 2TB WD Black and some basic graphics card. sorry I'm not more specific with the actual specs, they were just left over parts I had after I purchased a computer off a friend. Only got the PC for the case - Thermaltake level 10. It's over kill for a HTPC and does everything I need.
However I'm starting a new project, I've been eyeing off a display cabinet a friend and I rescued from an old Mac re-seller as they were going out of business. My plan's to mount the PC inside of it along with my PS4 and a NAS.
Let me know what you think of it, it's more of an Entertainment unit rather than a HTPC.


----------



## USMC Modder




----------



## bleachigo

Need help guys. I have KODI 16.1 Jarvis on my main HTPC and was wondering how can i set it up to output DTS-MA sound? Tried playing around with the settings but no luck.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Need help guys. I have KODI 16.1 Jarvis on my main HTPC and was wondering how can i set it up to output DTS-MA sound? Tried playing around with the settings but no luck.


I'm going to assume you've already gone into the settings and in the sound expert settings checked the box that says your receiver is DTS capable?


----------



## Jetster

Last time I check Kodi does not natively support HD audio. But its been awhile


----------



## cones

Should also be able to passthrough what ever.


----------



## Jetster

I just checked my set up. DTS-HD will not play with Kodi without an add on. It comes out as DTS. Also for DTS-HD it can't be Optical. So HMDI only. Optical will not work with uncompressed HD Audio


----------



## mcshort

our new low cost design htpc







(for TV and 22" "photo frame")


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcshort*
> 
> our new low cost design htpc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for TV and 22" "photo frame")
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simple and yet elegant, I like it but there are a couple gripes/questions.
1. would you have mounting holes for a discrete card if you so chose to have one and would it support full height? some people like to game on their HTPCs.
2. it would be nice if you could fit some larger flat style coolers on it for better cooling and looks.
3. not a gripe but just wondering if this is going to be available for retail purchase? if so where and what starting price?
4. are the backlit leds RGB & dimmable?

I have to admit I wouldn't be looking at buying one anytime soon but it sure would be a nice show piece.


----------



## mcshort

1- i have prepared holder for descrete (bacause its doest "case" hold)... now its configure for addinf low profile card, but i have 4cm longer stainless standoffs for full size gpu







(not our case, i am not a gamer, and haswell hd is 20x stronger than out laptop GPU), but who know







i am prepaired








2- i tried to low profile, but i dost like to hide almost all mainboard







and i dislike to fan sticker shaking during rotating due to bad stickering







and... stock is much more than anougt (after week never go over min rmps, and it was realy low cost, bad to spend 1/5 budget only for cooler








3- it was really low cost







some parts from joiner, ironmongery, some led from home, and PC parts low end haswell







when i have select, and order over net, i find almost same on auction... man buy and never unpack, 2month old for half prize








4- yes led ar dimmable, led controlled in PC, with remote, or i can drive over pc with DIY tv ambilight

now i finished first build thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1619594/build-log-gallery-htpc-wall-htpc-project-almost-complete


----------



## Xiangxiang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiangxiang*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> First time posting here. I'm currently running a HTPC inside a Silverstone LC16M HTPC It's running some AMD 4.0 Octa core with 16GB RAM. 2TB WD Black and some basic graphics card. sorry I'm not more specific with the actual specs, they were just left over parts I had after I purchased a computer off a friend. Only got the PC for the case - Thermaltake level 10. It's over kill for a HTPC and does everything I need.
> However I'm starting a new project, I've been eyeing off a display cabinet a friend and I rescued from an old Mac re-seller as they were going out of business. My plan's to mount the PC inside of it along with my PS4 and a NAS.
> Let me know what you think of it, it's more of an Entertainment unit rather than a HTPC.


So I decided to go ahead with building this into a HTPC.







[/URL]


----------



## Xiangxiang

Still some work to be done on it though. I haven't even started on the cable management, waiting on fan power cable extensions to arrive. I put a P3 case in there, so I will be able to mount it on the back - but have to wait for the fans due to repositioning of the fan controller, then I plan on water cooling it with fluorescent red liquid. Inside are 2 sets of LEDs, white and black lights, controlled via the fighter pilot switches in the top right.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## toastfacegrilah

Made this little HTPC out of a Dell 2in1 3000 Series Inspiron I picked up for $40 with charger etc, was smashed to bits and in a terrible state, however everything still functioned perfectly. I used the case off an old white router, ended up selling the battery for $55 so made $15 in the process!

i3-4010U CPU @ 1.70Ghz
Intel® HD Graphics 4400
4GB DDR3L
Dell Dual Band AC
USB 3.0
WIN 10 64bit Ultimate
250GB Samsung EVO 850 SSD (Managed to get for free, customer left me with a busted one, which I by chance had a receipt for the same model, and exchanged it for a brand new one)

Handles up to [email protected]




Full story


http://imgur.com/nRuNx


----------



## Addict_SW

Nicely done there mate!


----------



## frostbite

I have a dell optiplex gx620 USFF (radiation king)

its running win 2k and media player classic with k lite codec extreme, plays everthing at 1080 even with it primetive accelerator


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I have a dell optiplex gx620 USFF (radiation king)
> 
> its running win 2k and media player classic with k lite codec extreme, plays everthing at 1080 even with it primetive accelerator


Interesting choice of OS, could u elaborate on why win2k over xp/7/10 ?
I'm looking thru this tread for inspiration


----------



## frostbite

lol I had it already and its super fast, I would have gone with xp but I cant be having hacks to keep the activation timer paused

I would have liked media centre but I like the retro-ness. My server will be streaming with advanced server 2000 and using the windows media service, should work well once I build it just waiting on the case and hdd's


----------



## jonjryjo

Miss having an HTPC! Mine has been decommissioned and is now used as a development server. Now I have a Roku 3 in the living room, and an LT in the bedroom







.. we game via an HDMI connection to my main PC.. Not nearly as fun.


----------



## Jimbags

Purchased an Intel NUC i3 7100u  4K @ 60fps for video via hdmi2.0 This thing is a beast for the size of it! Srill m8ss my full blown htpc though. Just wanted something easy and sime though.


----------



## mcbaes72

Updated my HTPC from initial build over two years ago.

*BEFORE (Jan 2015)* - A10-5800K, F2A85-V PRO, and GTX 770.


*AFTER (May 2017)* - 4790K, Z97-A, and GTX 1070.


Still mainly used as an HTPC, but more than ready for some occasional gaming on a 1080P tv.


----------



## Jester435

wow did this thread die. Is it because of smart tv's, consoles, and streaming sticks?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> wow did this thread die. Is it because of smart tv's, consoles, and streaming sticks?


I probably won't be buying a smart tv anytime soon, or a tv in general. HTPC is connected to my projector for netflix, stored movies from the server, and light casual gaming


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I probably won't be buying a smart tv anytime soon, or a tv in general. HTPC is connected to my projector for netflix, stored movies from the server, and light casual gaming


I have four 4k TVs in my house, a full dedicated theater room with pj. I wanted to do a htpc, but now it doesn't make sense with how many other options are out there. Running Plex off my main pc over my network can be done off something as simple as a wdtv.

Shame because htpc is such a cool concept, just poorly executed on the software side. For apps that play surround sound and 4k


----------



## Bearded Gamer

AM1 5350 @ 2.1ghz
8gb 2x4gb pc 1600 ddr3 ram Crucial Ballistix Sport
Evga 750Ti Oc'ed
430 watt Evga psu Ecs-kam1 mobo
Arctic Alpine cooler

It's in my sig. I have it hooked up in the living room.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have four 4k TVs in my house, a full dedicated theater room with pj. I wanted to do a htpc, but now it doesn't make sense with how many other options are out there. Running Plex off my main pc over my network can be done off something as simple as a wdtv.
> 
> Shame because htpc is such a cool concept, just poorly executed on the software side. For apps that play surround sound and 4k


I know there are a bunch of cool solutions out there that are very compact, but I still like my HTPC for ease of use. Simple logitech K400 and a 360 controller for legacy games like need for speed most wanted, carbon, underground 2, and a bunch of sega emulated games.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I have other options in the house, too, but still like having the HTPC for when I want a computer on the TV in the living room.


----------



## serone2k

Acer 5742G modded,

CPU: I5
GPU: Nvidia 540M
RAM: 8 GB
Storage:500 GB Samsung SSD
OS: Windows 10
Accessories: Air mouse remote


That is the only picture I had


----------



## Jester435

serone2k said:


> Acer 5742G modded,
> 
> CPU: I5
> GPU: Nvidia 540M
> RAM: 8 GB
> Storage:500 GB Samsung SSD
> OS: Windows 10
> Accessories: Air mouse remote
> 
> 
> That is the only picture I had


what can you run on a 540m? gaming wise?


----------



## bonomork

This is my HTPC: 




Silverstone Grandia GD06 - MSI B350M Mortar - R5 1600 - HD 7850 - SSD KINGSTON 250+HDD 2TB - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB 2x8 DDR4 3200 MHz, CL16 - PSU CM V550


----------

